# Form 80



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

While trying to fill up form 80 , facing lot of confusion.
we are eight brothers and sisters. Form 80 has only four( Question numbers 53-56) options. How could I input other's information? In Part J – Additional details they are asking question number to add additional details.

Any help from senior expat - wil be appreciated !


----------



## shiraz (Jul 4, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> While trying to fill up form 80 , facing lot of confusion.
> we are eight brothers and sisters. Form 80 has only four( Question numbers 53-56) options. How could I input other's information? In Part J – Additional details they are asking question number to add additional details.
> 
> Any help from senior expat - wil be appreciated !


Write question number in the first column. Write siblings details in the next column e.g. 
Family Name: XXX
Given Name : YYY


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

shiraz said:


> Write question number in the first column. Write siblings details in the next column e.g.
> Family Name: XXX
> Given Name : YYY


In what circumstances the form 80 required ? I saw some people dont have and some others have to fill out. Is this particularly for offshore applicants ?

Its lengthy form though. I would think if the COs are lazy going through all the paper work one submitted they just asked you to fill form 80 so they could have a summary of everything.

John


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> In what circumstances the form 80 required ? I saw some people dont have and some others have to fill out. Is this particularly for offshore applicants ?
> 
> Its lengthy form though. I would think if the COs are lazy going through all the paper work one submitted they just asked you to fill form 80 so they could have a summary of everything.
> 
> John


So far I understood from this forum , everyone over 18 yrs (including dependent) should fill the form 80 and form 1221 prior to be asked from CO regardless of onshore or offshore and should upload with the application lodge.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> In what circumstances the form 80 required ? I saw some people dont have and some others have to fill out. Is this particularly for offshore applicants ?
> 
> Its lengthy form though. I would think if the COs are lazy going through all the paper work one submitted they just asked you to fill form 80 so they could have a summary of everything.
> 
> John


Lazy? 

Form 80 is a security check form to verify who you are, who your family are. That you have been where you claim to have been, that you are not related to terrorists or crime lords. It is required by almist every applicant, i filled out 3 in total for all my visas.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> So far I understood from this forum , everyone over 18 yrs (including dependent) should fill the form 80 and form 1221 prior to be asked from CO regardless of onshore or offshore and should upload with the application lodge.


Thanks mithu93ku,

Should I go ahead and fill it even before being asked by CO as the lodging website does not show any request for this form. Also should I uploaded it after that or wait for CO to ask and send directly to him/her ?

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Thanks mithu93ku,
> 
> Should I go ahead and fill it even before being asked by CO as the lodging website does not show any request for this form. Also should I uploaded it after that or wait for CO to ask and send directly to him/her ?
> 
> Thanks


Before CO ask for you!


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

_shel said:


> Lazy?
> 
> Form 80 is a security check form to verify who you are, who your family are. That you have been where you claim to have been, that you are not related to terrorists or crime lords. It is required by almist every applicant, i filled out 3 in total for all my visas.


Just my guess because I think thats form is sort of your declaration or summary of your activities that proved basically by the documents one submitted. 

If they want to find out the truth about a person history and part of it is from the application and part of it from uploaded documents. 

Complete filling the form does not prove ones not a terrorist but think it could be convenient for their record later on.

Cheer


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

supplement form will do. or you can reprint the pages


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Of course it is conveniant for their records. They would hardly let people into the country unless they believed they know everything possible their is to know about their life, movements and activities. 

No the form itself does not prove a thing but verifying the information you put on their with their own security agencies, foreign governments, security services and institutions does!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Goran said:


> supplement form will do. or you can reprint the pages


Can you explain a little bit more to understand clearly? thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Can you explain a little bit more to understand clearly? thanks in advance.


 I'm guessing he is saying you should add additional sheets with the extra information on.

Or you can print the page were it requests siblings multiple times, fill it in for each sibling and insert them where they should be. Scan & upload the whole document including the additional pages.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> I'm guessing he is saying you should add additional sheets with the extra information on.
> 
> Or you can print the page were it requests siblings multiple times, fill it in for each sibling and insert them where they should be. Scan & upload the whole document including the additional pages.


Thank you very much.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Is there anyone facing problem and getting solution regarding Form 80? please share your experiences.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

What type of problem?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> What type of problem?


Question 37. Details of proposed arrival in Australia.
Arrival date
Flight number or vessel details
City of arrival


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> What type of problem?


Question 39. What is the main reason for going to Australia?
Include details of any dates that are of special significance to 
your time in Australia.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> What type of problem?


Question 4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 
to enter Australia?
If NO: Write the number of the document you used to 
enter Australia.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Question 39. What is the main reason for going to Australia?
> Include details of any dates that are of special significance to
> your time in Australia.


Question 37, 38, 39 are only applicable to you if you are in Australia. I suggest you to read the instructions carefully.

I ticked no to the answer to question 4 and wrote 'I never entered Australia before'.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Question 37, 38, 39 are only applicable to you if you are in Australia. I suggest you to read the instructions carefully.
> 
> I ticked no to the answer to question 4 and wrote 'I never entered Australia before'.


*Australia1* Thanks mate.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Form 80 needs to be submitted after the invitation before the visa application. It is mandatory. Please use additional forms for all family member details. Separate form 80 needs to be filled by primary applicant and dependants (majors).


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Form 80 needs to be submitted after the invitation before the visa application. It is mandatory. Please use additional forms for all family member details. Separate form 80 needs to be filled by primary applicant and dependants (majors).


How it possible to submit Form 80 before the application? Where you would upload?
You will get the upload opportunity after you made a payment completing the visa application.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> How it possible to submit Form 80 before the application? Where you would upload?
> You will get the upload opportunity after you made a payment completing the visa application.


Bud, please read my post again. Form 80 is after your EOI is approved and you get a invitation from Oz.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Bud, please read my post again. Form 80 is after your EOI is approved and you get a invitation from Oz.


Yes you have understood the matter partially , but form 80 is not before application lodge. In addition, keep in your mind to submit form 80 just after immediately you submit all others documents which could prove you a credential applicant.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, I wonder if I'm a primary applicant then is the form 80 required to fill by both me and my wife ? I saw a lots of similarity and overlapping information. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes both fill one. Every applicant should do on even if lots of information is the same.


----------



## Celley (May 15, 2013)

Hello,
I need to confirm that form 80 should be filled by hand and upload the scanned copy or we can simply fill it online and upload it?


----------



## Celley (May 15, 2013)

Hello,
I need to confirm that form 80 should be filled by hand and upload the scanned copy or we can simply fill it online and upload it?


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes you have understood the matter partially , but form 80 is not before application lodge. In addition, keep in your mind to submit form 80 just after immediately you submit all others documents which could prove you a credential applicant.


Ok, its along the application


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Celley said:


> Hello,
> I need to confirm that form 80 should be filled by hand and upload the scanned copy or we can simply fill it online and upload it?


Fill it with your hand and scan and upload. Orelse, fill on a soft coy and upload the same


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Celley said:


> Hello,
> I need to confirm that form 80 should be filled by hand and upload the scanned copy or we can simply fill it online and upload it?


You should not fill by hand or fill online . First you have to download the pdf format . Second, there is interactive field in the pdf file. You can fill it by any pdf reader such as adobe reader or foxit reader. Third, print the filled form 80 and signature with blue ink pen. Forth, scan the printed and signed form 80 and then upload it. Thats all.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> You should not fill by hand or fill online . First you have to download the pdf format . Second, there is interactive field in the pdf file. You can fill it by any pdf reader such as adobe reader or foxit reader. Third, print the filled form 80 and signature with blue ink pen. Forth, scan the printed and signed form 80 and then upload it. Thats all.


This is a really helpful thread... Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Celley (May 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You should not fill by hand or fill online . First you have to download the pdf format . Second, there is interactive field in the pdf file. You can fill it by any pdf reader such as adobe reader or foxit reader. Third, print the filled form 80 and signature with blue ink pen. Forth, scan the printed and signed form 80 and then upload it. Thats all.


Thank You soo much for the detailed info.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Question 37, 38, 39 are only applicable to you if you are in Australia. I suggest you to read the instructions carefully.
> 
> I ticked no to the answer to question 4 and wrote 'I never entered Australia before'.


I think answer of question 4 should be Yes if you applied with the question 1 passport.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Welcome ruchkal and Celley. Continue post your problem and opinion here time to time.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

masud09 said:


> I think answer of question 4 should be Yes if you applied with the question 1 passport.


YES for question number 4 is confusing ; NO and "I never entered Australia" is logical I think with mate Australia1 .


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

My consultant has asked me to have the Form 80 (for everyone who is 18 and older). My application has recently been submitted though.

Cheers,
Prashant


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> My consultant has asked me to have the Form 80 (for everyone who is 18 and older). My application has recently been submitted though.
> 
> Cheers,
> Prashant


Yes mate, Your consultant is absolutely right. As it is a lengthy form, ones should complete it earlier.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes mate, Your consultant is absolutely right. As it is a lengthy form, ones should complete it earlier.


Yeah! Long form ! Planning to keep it ready and hoping that the assessment results come positive


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

masud09 said:


> I think answer of question 4 should be Yes if you applied with the question 1 passport.


The question asks if I entered Australia using the passport mentioned in question 1. It does not ask whether I applied for the visa using the passport information. 'NO' would be the right answer if someone has never been to AU before.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I would like to know how to upload the FORM 80 if you have applied for a 189 Visa with eVisa.
Do you really have to upload single pages to the eVisa system which is a pretty weird thing to do or is there another way to send documents other than the eVisa system. I have not been alloted a Case Officer by the way.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ranjith47 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to know how to upload the FORM 80 if you have applied for a 189 Visa with eVisa.
> Do you really have to upload single pages to the eVisa system which is a pretty weird thing to do or is there another way to send documents other than the eVisa system. I have not been alloted a Case Officer by the way.


You should not upload single pages.


----------



## Celley (May 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Just confused about one thing, i submitted my Form-80 last month, in Siblings details section i mistakenly wrote about my sister that she holds no other citizenship except pakistan, even though she holds a Canadian passport and currently living in USA
I gave her USA Address but did not mention about canadian passport..what should i do now?
Someone told me to send From 1023(Correction form)to my CO but when i explored that form 
its something like:
Q:12 - The incorrect information provided was on: 
*visa application
*passenger card
*form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances
As i made a blunder in Form80 what should I choose from above??
I m vexed about this situation. Please someone help!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Celley said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just confused about one thing, i submitted my Form-80 last month, in Siblings details section i mistakenly wrote about my sister that she holds no other citizenship except pakistan, even though she holds a Canadian passport and currently living in USA
> I gave her USA Address but did not mention about canadian passport..what should i do now?
> Someone told me to send From 1023(Correction form)to my CO but when i explored that form
> ...


You don't need to fill 1023 form and it is not a big mistake too. You could inform your CO about this matter though I dont know your status as you have no signature.


----------



## Celley (May 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You don't need to fill 1023 form and it is not a big mistake too. You could inform your CO about this matter though I dont know your status as you have no signature.


I have been assigned a CO on 4 June, and have submitted Form-80 on 24th June on request,
Can u please guide me when i write to CO what should be the subject of the mail ?
The one that we follow i.e, [TRN NO.] [FirstName][Last NAME] [DOB]?? etc?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Celley said:


> I have been assigned a CO on 4 June, and have submitted Form-80 on 24th June on request,
> Can u please guide me when i write to CO what should be the subject of the mail ?
> The one that we follow i.e, [TRN NO.] [FirstName][Last NAME] [DOB]?? etc?


Subject: From TRN NO: xxxxxxxx, Wrong information in Form 80 by slip of pen


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

I have a question. should I mention all the details, including address, of siblings?
I don't have good relations with my siblings and even don't know the address. I am not interested contacting them just for my visa. Is it ok, if I omit some of the details of siblings and just mentioning name and age?

What do you guys say...?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't include lots of details of my family simply because I do not know as I have never had a relationship with them, step families and all. I wrote what I knew and a note as to why I didn't know the rest. CO accepted that and didn't come back to me to find out the details.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

_shel said:


> I didn't include lots of details of my family simply because I do not know as I have never had a relationship with them, step families and all. I wrote what I knew and a note as to why I didn't know the rest. CO accepted that and didn't come back to me to find out the details.


Hi _shel,

Thanks for the information.

Cheers......


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Celley said:


> I have been assigned a CO on 4 June, and have submitted Form-80 on 24th June on request,
> Can u please guide me when i write to CO what should be the subject of the mail ?
> The one that we follow i.e, [TRN NO.] [FirstName][Last NAME] [DOB]?? etc?



Did you get the visa?


----------



## Celley (May 15, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> Did you get the visa?


Ahhh wish i could get that early


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Under which section did you upload the Form 80 ? From all the links provided Character certificate, language cert. etc, I dont see a side heading which says form 80. Can someone tell under which option this form 80 should be uploaded ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Under which section did you upload the Form 80 ? From all the links provided Character certificate, language cert. etc, I dont see a side heading which says form 80. Can someone tell under which option this form 80 should be uploaded ?


Evidence type: Character, Evidence of
Document Type: Form 80 Personal Particulars for character Assessment
Description: Form 80
File Name: Choose file

Cheers!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Evidence type: Character, Evidence of
> Document Type: Form 80 Personal Particulars for character Assessment
> Description: Form 80
> File Name: Choose file
> ...


Great. Thanks. I always thought the Character heading was for Police Clearance certificate


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Great. Thanks. I always thought the Character heading was for Police Clearance certificate


Police Clearance certificate is also in " Character, evidence of".


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Is form 80 a mandatory document? I think it only needs to be attached if the CO asks for it (and mostly they don't unless if you've lived in multiple countries in the past decade). As long as one provides all the necessary PCCs, I am sure it wont be an issue. That's just my take on it, I could be wrong.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Mindfreak, i see you have completed your medicals and uploaded PCC and everything, now desperately waiting for your Grant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Is form 80 a mandatory document? I think it only needs to be attached if the CO asks for it (and mostly they don't unless if you've lived in multiple countries in the past decade). As long as one provides all the necessary PCCs, I am sure it wont be an issue. That's just my take on it, I could be wrong.


Form 80 is to some extent mandatory. CO definitely ask it. So don't waste time . Fill n upload it ASAP.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes. There is no alternative ..I have also filled it to the best of my knowledge. It was very difficult for me to recall all the addresses while I lived abroad. Now I am waiting for my PCC..I travelled in between on a tourist visa..However I was registered in the state where I lived to defend my Masters Thesis. So, if the police report shows that I have lived in Germany while I travelled on a tourist visa, I must include that address..discrepancy of information could delay the process and ultimately lead to visa rejection..

better prepare it , take your time..submit when CO asks..good luck


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> Yes. There is no alternative ..I have also filled it to the best of my knowledge. It was very difficult for me to recall all the addresses while I lived abroad. Now I am waiting for my PCC..I travelled in between on a tourist visa..However I was registered in the state where I lived to defend my Masters Thesis. So, if the police report shows that I have lived in Germany while I travelled on a tourist visa, I must include that address..discrepancy of information could delay the process and ultimately lead to visa rejection..
> 
> better prepare it , take your time..submit when CO asks..good luck


better to submit before CO ask.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> Mindfreak, i see you have completed your medicals and uploaded PCC and everything, now desperately waiting for your Grant.


Yeah mate done with all the running around, just waiting for the grant! Something by early august would be sweet. Anything before that - even sweeter!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> Yeah mate done with all the running around, just waiting for the grant! Something by early august would be sweet. Anything before that - even sweeter!


Hope your dream will materialized before your imagination. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah. Lets dream sweet collectively for each other. They will materialize certainly


----------



## rockerwin (Jul 8, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> Yes. There is no alternative ..I have also filled it to the best of my knowledge. It was very difficult for me to recall all the addresses while I lived abroad. Now I am waiting for my PCC..I travelled in between on a tourist visa..However I was registered in the state where I lived to defend my Masters Thesis. So, if the police report shows that I have lived in Germany while I travelled on a tourist visa, I must include that address..discrepancy of information could delay the process and ultimately lead to visa rejection..
> 
> better prepare it , take your time..submit when CO asks..good luck


Hi, I do live in multiple countries, like I was in France for studying but travel to Germany for a week to enjoy my vacations at my uncle house. Should I add the uncle address also, as I have given that detail in visit section of Form 80.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

add them if your cumulative stay in that country is greater than or equal to 12 months in the last 10 years.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> add them if your cumulative stay in that country is greater than or equal to 12 months in the last 10 years.


So, i stayed in germany first for six years for which i had continuous visa..i came back to nepal..then again travelled on a tourist visa for six months to complete my studies as my visa expired and i was unaware of that....no need to mention the second visit right? but i was registered in the state and i had rented a room..Thus, I am sure that police report will indicate the second stay as well..Thus i am waiting for the police report ..whenever u are registered in the state, the data electronically reaches the police department..Thus, to avoid discrepancy i am waiting for the police report ...

Any idea?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> So, i stayed in germany first for six years for which i had continuous visa..i came back to nepal..then again travelled on a tourist visa for six months to complete my studies as my visa expired and i was unaware of that....no need to mention the second visit right? but i was registered in the state and i had rented a room..Thus, I am sure that police report will indicate the second stay as well..Thus i am waiting for the police report ..whenever u are registered in the state, the data electronically reaches the police department..Thus, to avoid discrepancy i am waiting for the police report ...
> 
> Any idea?


as far as i know PCC does not have specifications in terms of all your stays in a particular country as far as I know. I have an Indian PCC and an Australian one, both don't seem to mention anything in regards to my stays in the respective countries.

But I might be wrong, and it would be a good idea to wait till you get your German PCC. I am sure if you dont mention anything about your second stay, there's no way for them to know unless they really dwell into your case, just my view again.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> as far as i know PCC does not have specifications in terms of all your stays in a particular country as far as I know. I have an Indian PCC and an Australian one, both don't seem to mention anything in regards to my stays in the respective countries.
> 
> But I might be wrong, and it would be a good idea to wait till you get your German PCC. I am sure if you dont mention anything about your second stay, there's no way for them to know unless they really dwell into your case, just my view again.


So, what about the dates..what does your australian PCC say..that you stayed in Aus from this date to this...and your character is good..? I dont even have my PCC from my home country yet so not familiar with the format..

So, if my German PCC says covers the end date I left Germany as I was registered in the state then it would be worth mentioning the stay while on tourist visa also? Isnt it? So, I am waiting for the PCC from germany....There is no rush for me to upload Form 80 now..


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> So, what about the dates..what does your australian PCC say..that you stayed in Aus from this date to this...and your character is good..? I dont even have my PCC from my home country yet so not familiar with the format..
> 
> So, if my German PCC says covers the end date I left Germany as I was registered in the state then it would be worth mentioning the stay while on tourist visa also? Isnt it? So, I am waiting for the PCC from germany....There is no rush for me to upload Form 80 now..


My australian PCC says that I dont have any crimes under my record and there's no court cases being held against me. It does not have any info in regards to my stay in Australia or any dates, etc. 

* So, if my German PCC says covers the end date I left Germany as I was registered in the state then it would be worth mentioning the stay while on tourist visa also?*
Yes

Yeah I have simply filled out the form 80 for now and will only upload it if the CO asks, or else I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Under the section where you specify the addresses where you have lived in the past 10 years. I have lived across multiple addresses because as a tenant. 

I unfortunately don't remember a the address for those and the days when i was in college. How do i break it down then ? Or do I just provide a generalized address for the whole stay or tell the CO that i don't remember ? :-(


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

I am planning to migrate with 189. however i don't have an address on which I can be contacted in or staying in AU yet.

It looks like a mandatory field. what do you put in here if I dont have an address yet.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

josephjt said:


> I am planning to migrate with 189. however i don't have an address on which I can be contacted in or staying in AU yet.
> 
> It looks like a mandatory field. what do you put in here if I dont have an address yet.


Answer with : Not Applicable or N/A


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

josephjt said:


> Under the section where you specify the addresses where you have lived in the past 10 years. I have lived across multiple addresses because as a tenant.
> 
> I unfortunately don't remember a the address for those and the days when i was in college. How do i break it down then ? Or do I just provide a generalized address for the whole stay or tell the CO that i don't remember ? :-(


Try to recall or ask your friends or parents! you must fill it.


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

Question 35 : planning to travel to Australia with any person 
Please this question is asking for wife and children. it's ok or not?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Okay The Shobra.


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Okay The Shobra.


Thanks very much .mithu93ku


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Mithu93ku,

Thanks for starting this thread, I was unaware of this form. I have not reached the EOI yet, still waiting for Vetassess.

As I can read, it is a lenghty form.
Can I uploade it now and start working on it? Or is this form not available to me yet?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Mithu93ku,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, I was unaware of this form. I have not reached the EOI yet, still waiting for Vetassess.
> 
> ...


Dear laurinoz,
This form is available for you but it is required after submission of visa application. As you are still waiting for Vetassess assessment, there is a long way to go for you.

Hope for the best of your assessment.

Regards
Mithu


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear laurinoz,
> This form is available for you but it is required after submission of visa application. As you are still waiting for Vetassess assessment, there is a long way to go for you.
> 
> Hope for the best of your assessment.
> ...


Great, thanks a lot.
I like being prepared, so there's room for update/corrections when time has come to submit.

Yes, still 8 weeks of waiting ahead. It is killing me, but in the other hand, gives me time for research.

Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Great, thanks a lot.
> I like being prepared, so there's room for update/corrections when time has come to submit.
> 
> Yes, still 8 weeks of waiting ahead. It is killing me, but in the other hand, gives me time for research.
> ...


Yes this time you could continue your research through this forum and prepare all necessary docs beforehand even form 80 and form 1221.

Goodluck.


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Okay The Shobra.


Hi mithu93ki,
Please I want to know when I will start to fill or lodge the 190 visa application ,I have to fill this application in one time only and pay the fees or I can fill part of it ,save it and come back again to complet it and pay the fees?
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Hi mithu93ki,
> Please I want to know when I will start to fill or lodge the 190 visa application ,I have to fill this application in one time only and pay the fees or I can fill part of it ,save it and come back again to complet it and pay the fees?
> Thanks


First you have to fill the 17 pages e-visa application. You can take several session to fill it.
In the meantime, You will get your TRN number and Password ( by yourself). With this TRN number you can log in any time and could save your info there.
Finally, after completing the application you have to submit the application and pay. Payment is at last stage .

Hope this helps!


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> First you have to fill the 17 pages e-visa application. You can take several session to fill it.
> In the meantime, You will get your TRN number and Password ( by yourself). With this TRN number you can log in any time and could save your info there.
> Finally, after completing the application you have to submit the application and pay. Payment is at last stage .
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks mithu93,
Please do I need to fill the 1221 form?if yes ,for me and my wife also?
Thanks for your attention


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Thanks mithu93,
> Please do I need to fill the 1221 form?if yes ,for me and my wife also?
> Thanks for your attention


If you submit form 80, then form 1221 is not required.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Does a tourist visa rejection to UK put visa application to jeopardy? I was rejected a tourist visa to UK in 2004. I entered germany on student visa and had just been granted a residence permit..so embassy authorities rejected my tourist visa, my plan to visit my cousin for christmas, telling they were not convinced as i did not have enough money to travel and did not show enough evidence of accomodation there..


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one attachment heading saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?
I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.
Shall I post my questions related this form in this FORM 80 thread?


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one attachment heading saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?
> I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.
> Shall I post my questions related this form in this FORM 80 thread?


You could create another thread with 'form 1221 queries'
Form 1221 is common.Its even required for skilled graduate visa subclass 485. 
Try listing the queries in points, easier to address.

All the best!!


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

I have created a new thread for FORM 1221. Please have a look and share if anybody have info. Thanks all.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/167137-form-1221-a.html#post1291145


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Does a tourist visa rejection to UK put visa application to jeopardy? I was rejected a tourist visa to UK in 2004. I entered germany on student visa and had just been granted a residence permit..so embassy authorities rejected my tourist visa, my plan to visit my cousin for christmas, telling they were not convinced as i did not have enough money to travel and did not show enough evidence of accomodation there..


It will not affect......If you mention it in Form 80.........Rejections happens with many......so not an issue....
Cheers


----------



## The Shobra (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi All,
Please do I need to fill form80 for my wife also?
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

The Shobra said:


> Hi All,
> Please do I need to fill form80 for my wife also?
> Thanks


Please fill form 80 which is mandatory to some extent. Submit form 80 both for you and for your wife .


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Jpmosa


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,

As I am expecting to get the a revert on the SS early next week, (hopefully will sail through :fingerscrossed 
I was going through the Form 80 and found some question confusing, can you please help with your responses

Q4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Q1 to enter Australia?

Are they asking in past if I have used the passport to travel Australia? 
I haven't ever traveled to Australia, till date.

Q11.I have an expired passport, do I need to mention here? or is it for people who hold multiple passport

Q20.I don't have any Australian Address, even though my brother stays in different Australian state to the one I nominated, 

I feel giving their address might be confusing as I have to stay in ACT for initial 2 years.

Q37,38,39
Both my wife and myself, don't have any proposed travel dates and flights details..

How shall we answer these three questions?
specially Question 39?

Apologies for back to back questions..

Thanks
bhanu


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I am expecting to get the a revert on the SS early next week, (hopefully will sail through :fingerscrossed
> I was going through the Form 80 and found some question confusing, can you please help with your responses
> ...


FYI answers are in bold letters. 
Cheers!


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Everyone is stressing on submitting Form 80. Have lodged my Visa 190 on 25th June and till date no communication from CO. Thinking that CO might be waiting for Form 80, today somehow I completed both the Form 80 for me and my wife. Will upload in some time. Lets see if that gives a jerk to CO and probably will wake up to send the Grant!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sghosh said:


> Everyone is stressing on submitting Form 80. Have lodged my Visa 190 on 25th June and till date no communication from CO. Thinking that CO might be waiting for Form 80, today somehow I completed both the Form 80 for me and my wife. Will upload in some time. Lets see if that gives a jerk to CO and probably will wake up to send the Grant!!!!:fingerscrossed:


Ha ha ha. May be. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes. I am also going to *Submit *my Form 80 tomorrow....I hope CO will contact me then..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes. I am also going to *Submit *my Form 80 tomorrow....I hope CO will contact me then..


If both of you (Rocky Balboa & sghosh) succeed, Form 80 Could be a jerking tools to wake up COs . :smash::smash:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> If both of you (Rocky Balboa & sghosh) succeed, Form 80 Could be a jerking tools to wake up COs . :smash::smash:


Hi Mithu,

I am going to upload Form 80 now..I have printed last two pages and scanned both. I converted it to Pdf and printed the first 16 pages using FOXIT reader..however the quality is really bad..how did you do it? L gets printed in bold and rest is ok..this seems bit unprofessional

My plan was first to print 16 pages with Foxit reader..scan two pages after signing it and then merge using pdfmerge.. however foxit reader quality is not good..help!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> I am going to upload Form 80 now..I have printed last two pages and scanned both. I converted it to Pdf and printed the first 16 pages using FOXIT reader..however the quality is really bad..how did you do it? L gets printed in bold and rest is ok..this seems bit unprofessional
> 
> My plan was first to print 16 pages with Foxit reader..scan two pages after signing it and then merge using pdfmerge.. however foxit reader quality is not good..help!!


Print 18 pages........Fill it up.....scan them.........Merge them using pdfmerge.com.........it will be fine for uploading


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> I am going to upload Form 80 now..I have printed last two pages and scanned both. I converted it to Pdf and printed the first 16 pages using FOXIT reader..however the quality is really bad..how did you do it? L gets printed in bold and rest is ok..this seems bit unprofessional
> 
> My plan was first to print 16 pages with Foxit reader..scan two pages after signing it and then merge using pdfmerge.. however foxit reader quality is not good..help!!


First , I have completed the whole form Using Foxit Reader.
Second, I have printed the whole Form 80.
Third , I scanned whole form 80 ( Printed ) with Foxit Reader in 200 DPI pdf file.
Fourth, Total file size become around 160 mb 
Fifth, I opened this file into Adobe Acrobat xi Pro 
Sixth, In Adobe Acrobat xi Pro, File--Save as others---optimized pdf
Seventh, The pdf file become around 3mb
Finally, The outcome of the pdf is in good resolution as of 200 dpi.

icriding use different method.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally, FORM 80 has been uploaded..what a relief?? Phew..never filled up such extensive Form in my entire life..now finally i see light at the end of the tunnel..hoping to get contact from CO soon..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> First , I have completed the whole form Using Foxit Reader.
> Second, I have printed the whole Form 80.
> Third , I scanned whole form 80 ( Printed ) with Foxit Reader in 200 DPI pdf file.
> Fourth, Total file size become around 160 mb
> ...


The most easiest method.

1. Print first 16 pages using Foxit reader.
2. Print last two pages..sign, scan them and merge using pdfmerge.com
3. The total size is 3 Mb. however the quality is not very good.
4. Now go to smallpdf.com. Drag the merged file..
5. Now see the quality.

*PDF compressed*
We compressed your file to 2.96MB. It was 3.38MB before. That's 88% of its original size. Not bad!


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> FYI answers are in bold letters.
> Cheers!


Thanks a ton.. working on it now


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

complete Form 80 on your computer and save a soft copy of the completed form.
then take a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page.
then both, scanned signature page and saved (soft copy) Form-80 PDF file merge using PDF-Merge into a single PDF file

Link: PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.

Source : icriding


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi mithu

I have previously been to oz on visitor visa..
What should be the answer for question 4.. Yes or No

Question no 47 details of employment

I started my job in oct 2003...

Gap from jun 2003 to oct 2003

But before that.. jun 1999 to may 2003 completed engg degree..

I year gap Apr 1998 to may 1999.. When I prepared for engg entrance exam..

From 1986 to 1998.. Schooling upto 12th grade..

Now how should I repot the two gap periods in form 80..

Where the one year gap 1998 to 1999 before joining engg. Graduation should be filled.. In question no 49.. Or in question 47

Also Gap from jun 2003 to oct 2003 when I waited for joining of job..how I should be mentioned..

What should I write to answer.. How you occupied your time and how u supported yourself ?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi mithu
> 
> I have previously been to oz on visitor visa..
> What should be the answer for question 4.. Yes or No
> ...


Answer are in bold letters. Cheers!


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,
I am also filling FORM 80. 
1) I have a gap for 10 months between my master degree completion and joining date of first job. What should I mention the reason?
2) I have also another gap of 4 months when I changed my job to another company. What should I mention the reason here?
3)How can I manage/answer the question "How you occupied your time and how u supported yourself ?"


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> Hi,
> I am also filling FORM 80.
> 1) I have a gap for 10 months between my master degree completion and joining date of first job. What should I mention the reason?
> *Don't need to mention.Simply understandable when you give details.*
> ...


Answer are in bold letters. Cheers!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Question no 4:

Did you use the passport/travel document at question no 1 to enter Australia? 

Option 1 No -- then write the number of document you used to enter Australia 

Option 2 Yes 



But this seems to be logically wrong.. Should that then part be only next to yes and not no.. 
Am I right? 

Guys plz share your experiences...


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

divyap said:


> Question no 4:
> 
> Did you use the passport/travel document at question no 1 to enter Australia?
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. Thats confusing. I ignored it as I cannot fill anything there.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Question # 37

"Details of proposed arrival in Australia"

It all depends on the visa grant, is it mandatory to answer this question? I am planning to ignore it.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> Question no 4:
> 
> Did you use the passport/travel document at question no 1 to enter Australia?
> 
> ...


Choose: *No*
then write the number of document you used to enter Australia: * I never entered Australia.*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

joejohn said:


> Question # 37
> 
> "Details of proposed arrival in Australia"
> 
> It all depends on the visa grant, is it mandatory to answer this question? I am planning to ignore it.


# 37

*N/A
N/A
Perth, Western Australia *( in my case)
Hope this helps!


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> # 37
> 
> *N/A
> N/A
> ...


Thanks mithu, will fill only the proposed city of arrival.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello joejohn,

# 37

Arrival date:* N/A*
Flight number or vessel details (if known)*N/A*
City of arrival: *Perth, Western Australia* ( in my case)
Don't forget to mention N/A.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello joejohn,
> 
> # 37
> 
> ...


Sure, will do. Thanks!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> Question no 4:
> 
> Did you use the passport/travel document at question no 1 to enter Australia?
> 
> ...


No need to write anything....leave it blank.....


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

joejohn said:


> Yes, I agree. Thats confusing. I ignored it as I cannot fill anything there.


Basically this question is for applicants who are already in Australia..
no means a applicant did not use same travel document to enter Australia.. For example a person entering oz with previous passport and now has a renewed one reissued.. He will fill the previous passport number in the field next to NO

Yes is for those candidates who are still using same passport that they used to enter Australia.. That is no reissue of passport


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,

I have a confusion. In my birth certificate my name is printed as "J Reghukumar". They haven't extended my initial "J" which stands for "Janardhan".

In my passport, my given name is "Reghukumar" while family/surname is "Janardhan".

Is that viewed as spelling mistake or name mismatch between these two documents by DIAC ? I see that in Form 80. Please help me if I have to tick any options appropriately. 

Also, my mothers name before marriage was "Radha G". G stands for Gopal. However, after marriage, her initial/surname/family name has been following this "Radha Chander" as Chander is my father's name. So again for mother's name field, should I choose any option ? Or leave as is by filling "Radha" as given name and "Chander" as family name ? As all documents are in this name now at my home. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello joejohn,
> 
> # 37
> 
> ...


Hello mithu93ku,

Are you sure ? I see a different answer in the first/second page of this thread for this question asked by you where someone have replied, 37, 38, 39 are required only if you are presently in Australia. You agreed to that but contradict now.

Could you please confirm what is correct, even I am confused about the keyword "proposed" which means future. I am in line with your recent answer above. What is correct ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Print 18 pages........Fill it up.....scan them.........Merge them using pdfmerge.com.........it will be fine for uploading


Rather than merging, I guess scanning in same PDF serve purpose and avoid re-work. 

Is there any other reason why we need separate scan and merge as you said above ? Is there any decrease in document size by this way ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Rather than merging, I guess scanning in same PDF serve purpose and avoid re-work.
> 
> Is there any other reason why we need separate scan and merge as you said above ? Is there any decrease in document size by this way ?
> 
> ...



:-(


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> The most easiest method.
> 
> 1. Print first 16 pages using Foxit reader.
> 2. Print last two pages..sign, scan them and merge using pdfmerge.com
> ...


Can I know what exactly you mean by step 1 please. I am not understanding what Foxit reader will help us here as I am new to that. It will be helpful if you elaborate.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello mithu93ku,
> 
> Are you sure ? I see a different answer in the first/second page of this thread for this question asked by you where someone have replied, 37, 38, 39 are required only if you are presently in Australia. You agreed to that but contradict now.
> 
> ...


As you see earlier posts, I was also confused like you . Now I am clear and sure . So please follow me as I was advised by seniors.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

If it is a must for applicant to mention even 1 month gap between job change..

.then why it is not mandatory to mention 1 year gap between study, that is, in my case 1 year gap of study, after 12th class and start of bachelor degree ? 

Does it count as period of unemployment or not ?

What do you say.. Please clarify...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> If it is a must for applicant to mention even 1 month gap between job change..
> 
> .then why it is not mandatory to mention 1 year gap between study, that is, in my case 1 year gap of study, after 12th class and start of bachelor degree ?
> 
> ...


In your study you are mentioning each degree with "Date from" and "Date to" and also " Course status". But no " how you spent your time if study gap".

That is why it is not mandatory to mention gap between study.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> In your study you are mentioning each degree with "Date from" and "Date to" and also " Course status". But no " how you spent your time if study gap".
> 
> That is why it is not mandatory to mention gap between study.


Thanks mithu..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> As you see earlier posts, I was also confused like you . Now I am clear and sure . So please follow me as I was advised by seniors.


Hello mithu93ku,

Thanks. 

Two questions:

1. Introduction on 1st page, should I select Migrant or Applying in Australia - Permanent Residence option ?* I am applying for 189 Visa from India*

Q.20

I will be deciding the place only while I go and not immediately after grant. (Depends on job availability). I do have some friends though. What should I fill in here ?

Q.21

Whose number has to be filled ? I do have only few friends.

Q. 45

It says visit back to our own country, so should I fill Yes/No ? (I was in Melbourne for sometime on business visit for 6 months and returned back to India).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Can I know what exactly you mean by step 1 please. I am not understanding what Foxit reader will help us here as I am new to that. It will be helpful if you elaborate.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Ok, explored it, thanks.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello mithu93ku,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Answers are in bold or underlines letters.
Hope this helps!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Answers are in bold or underlines letters.
> Hope this helps!


Thanks. However, how come it is Permanent Residence ? That question clearly says, *"OR" "If you live in Australia" then tick the options that follows*

So I am doubting if it is "Migrant" visa and we should tick that option ?!. Could you and some others confirm it please.

Secondly, it says for question 45, "Visit back to your own country" which means my country is India dude. I went to Melbourne for 6 month once and returned back to India. Should I fill what ?


Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks. However, how come it is Permanent Residence ? That question clearly says, *"OR" "If you live in Australia" then tick the options that follows*
> 
> So I am doubting if it is "Migrant" visa and we should tick that option ?!. Could you and some others confirm it please.
> 
> ...


Why you are misquoting *"OR" "If you live in Australia"* instead of *OR I am applying in Australia for* ?
No offense.

If you give details in Q 44 for Australia, then why again in Q 45?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Why you are misquoting *"OR" "If you live in Australia"* instead of *OR I am applying in Australia for* ?
> No offense.
> 
> If you give details in Q 44 for Australia, then why again in Q 45?


Hello mithu93ku,

Thanks. Will do.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

Part G, Question 53,54,55,56 require that you put details of your siblings. The problem is, there is space for only 4 siblings and I have 6 siblings. where do I mention the details of my remaining 2 siblings.

*1. *Should I reprint page 16 (Question 56) two more times and fill in the information of siblings ? 

*2.* Should I provide the details of remaining siblings in Additional information page ? If yes, then how do I enter each detail e.g. 
Question 53. Relationship to you : .......... , Family Name: ........ , Given Name: ......
??


Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Part G, Question 53,54,55,56 require that you put details of your siblings. The problem is, there is space for only 4 siblings and I have 6 siblings. where do I mention the details of my remaining 2 siblings.
> 
> ...


I have faced the same problem. I have eight siblings. What I did was,
1. first completed the form 80 with 4 siblings
2. Copied the form 80 with name Form 80_1
3. Completed Form 80_1 with rest 4 siblings
4. Printed whole Form 80
5. Printed Question 53,54,55,56 from Form 80_1, with pen wrote " Additional page" at top of the pages
6.Scanned and uploaded new form 80

Hope this helps!


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

Need a quick suggestion . 

I worked for a company for 1-2 months , which I hated from the first day I joined . Gave a zero day notice & left it . Obviously I don't have any relieving for it . 

This was way back in 2006 & since then I don't even mention it in my resume . But what should I do now in Form 80 ? Shall I just skip it as I have been doing for years ! 

in ACS I skipped it .... as 1-2 months doesn't really make any difference . Please Suggest 

Dragoman


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Need a quick suggestion .
> 
> ...


Skip it


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

dragoman said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Need a quick suggestion .
> 
> ...


I was in same situation.. there are two companies which are are not shown on my resume, due to very short duration i.e. 1-2 months. I skipped those in ACS + eVisa+ Form 80

if you have not mentioned those in your ACS and eVisa application then skip them in Form 80 as well and mark that period as UnEmployeed


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> I have faced the same problem. I have eight siblings. What I did was,
> 1. first completed the form 80 with 4 siblings
> 2. Copied the form 80 with name Form 80_1
> 3. Completed Form 80_1 with rest 4 siblings
> ...


thanks a lot 

this bit is very helpful "*with pen wrote "Additional page" at top of the pages*"


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Guys tell me, is it ok to fill form 80 with pen and then scan it back to make pdf? 

Thanks..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> Guys tell me, is it ok to fill form 80 with pen and then scan it back to make pdf?
> 
> Thanks..


No Man.
There are interactive field in Form 80. You can fill it with any pdf reader. Then print and signed it . Then scan it as pdf and upload it.

Cheers!


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No Man.
> There are interactive field in Form 80. You can fill it with any pdf reader. Then print and signed it . Then scan it as pdf and upload it.
> 
> Cheers!


Are you sure we cant fill this with Pen ? Its not written anywhere in instructions that it cant be filled with a Pen ... 

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> I was in same situation.. there are two companies which are are not shown on my resume, due to very short duration i.e. 1-2 months. I skipped those in ACS + eVisa+ Form 80
> 
> if you have not mentioned those in your ACS and eVisa application then skip them in Form 80 as well and mark that period as UnEmployeed


Thanks for your reply .. 

Does it really really matter I mark this 1-2 months specifically unemployed ! .. 

I am planning to just skip it ... else this would in fact just highlight it ! 

Dragoman


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Are you sure we cant fill this with Pen ? Its not written anywhere in instructions that it cant be filled with a Pen ...
> 
> Dragoman


Sorry I am not saying that you can't fill it with pen. Yo can. However, Lot of information we are copying and paste in Form 80 from our resume and others documents. Moreover, When filling Form 80 for spouse, lot of information is repetitive. So, its up to you, what would you choose. 
Cheers!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> Guys tell me, is it ok to fill form 80 with pen and then scan it back to make pdf?
> 
> Thanks..



" Please use a pen,write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS" 
is what you see on the right corner top of form 80......on page 1.


I did same........as instructed.......no issues......you can do either way.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> Guys tell me, is it ok to fill form 80 with pen and then scan it back to make pdf?
> 
> Thanks..



" Please use a pen,write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS" 
is what you see on the right corner top of form 80......on page 1.


I did same........as instructed.......no issues......will be accepted either way.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

hi just want to ask? Is this form required for everybody? or by request? Reason im asking is i have a friend who got thier visa few months back without even submitting this form? He only submitted the require police clearance from previous countries they live in and thats it.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

koiflowerhorn said:


> hi just want to ask? Is this form required for everybody? or by request? Reason im asking is i have a friend who got thier visa few months back without even submitting this form? He only submitted the require police clearance from previous countries they live in and thats it.


It seems compulsory to me. Extract from booklet 1119
Points based skilled migration, subclass 189, 190 and 489

Alongside forms 26, 160 and e-visa form 1393


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi mates,
I am in trouble with regard to below questions in form 80:
*Q37: Details of proposed arrival in Australia *whereas our visa hasn't been granted yet. So, I'm not able to answer this question by the exact date.
*Q38: Are you applying for a temporary visa?* as I have applied for sub class 489, it is a temporary visa. Accordingly, I have to answer this question: *Details of proposed final departure from Australia*
and these questions are confusing me.
Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> So, i stayed in germany first for six years for which i had continuous visa..i came back to nepal..then again travelled on a tourist visa for six months to complete my studies as my visa expired and i was unaware of that....no need to mention the second visit right? but i was registered in the state and i had rented a room..Thus, I am sure that police report will indicate the second stay as well..Thus i am waiting for the police report ..whenever u are registered in the state, the data electronically reaches the police department..Thus, to avoid discrepancy i am waiting for the police report ...
> 
> Any idea?


I guess you should mention it, because you have to submit all pages of passport and passport will show the exit/ entry date stamps.

I have entered all exit/ entry details to all the countries be it vacation or work. Better put all info rather than putting less info. And it has no correlation to PCC, as PCC is needed for a place where you stayed cumulatively for 12 months in past 10 yrs. I hope this helps.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Hi mates,
> I am in trouble with regard to below questions in form 80:
> *Q37: Details of proposed arrival in Australia *whereas our visa hasn't been granted yet. So, I'm not able to answer this question by the exact date.
> *Q38: Are you applying for a temporary visa?* as I have applied for sub class 489, it is a temporary visa. Accordingly, I have to answer this question: *Details of proposed final departure from Australia*
> ...


read older posts ; you will get it.
Cheers!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

*I have 457 visa, but currently i'm in India. Should i fill this *


Part D - Current Visa Details
NOTE: Only complete this part if you are *currently in Australia*

Q no. 40 - 43


Because Q. no 40 asks "Do you currently hold an Australian Visa?
*
I cannot answer "no" as I hold one and I cannot answer "N/A" too.. 

What should I do?
Should I leave them blank????*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> *I have 457 visa, but currently i'm in India. Should i fill this *
> 
> 
> Part D - Current Visa Details
> ...


Give details of your visa!
43. *N/A *as it was in 2012


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Give details of your visa!
> 43. *N/A *as it was in 2012


Actually if i start to fill 40-43, then it's a diff story. I ve details for each of them...
Q. no 43 asks about the expiry date of my 457 visa... But,

To fill 40-43 or not is what I m confused about because the Note says

NOTE: Only complete this part if you are *currently in Australia*

Is it alright to fill them when the note says so?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> Actually if i start to fill 40-43, then it's a diff story. I ve details for each of them...
> Q. no 43 asks about the expiry date of my 457 visa... But,
> 
> To fill 40-43 or not is what I m confused about because the Note says
> ...


If your visa is not expired, I can't see any problem to answer above.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

*Q57. Have you or any other person included in this application, ever refused a visa for Australia or any other country ?*

Does this question refer to Me (primary) and my wife (secondary) only ? Or it is referring to my siblings and parents as well ?

the problem is, My elder brother (whose details I mentioned in Q 53 .. "About you brothers and sisters" ) was once refused a Canadian visa However me and wife were never refused any visa.

so what do you suggest should I answer above question as Yes or No ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> *Q57. Have you or any other person included in this application, ever refused a visa for Australia or any other country ?*
> 
> Does this question refer to Me (primary) and my wife (secondary) only ? Or it is referring to my siblings and parents as well ?
> 
> ...


*No*, as your brother is not included in this application.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> read older posts ; you will get it.
> Cheers!


Thank you mithu93ku
I red older posts and couldn't find suitable answers. You've said that put N/A for question 37 and now its my question: how I can put n/a in this case whereas I have to follow the rule regarding dd/mm/yy (day,month,year) 
Regards,
Farbod


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Thank you mithu93ku
> I red older posts and couldn't find suitable answers. You've said that put N/A for question 37 and now its my question: how I can put n/a in this case whereas I have to follow the rule regarding dd/mm/yy (day,month,year)
> Regards,
> Farbod


Please Put *N/A*. It wouldn't wrong.
Cheers!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,

I have a confusion with regard to the naming thing. I am trying to fill FOrm 80/1221 however puzzled with whether my name is different or same due to non extension of initials. Please help.

1. In my birth certificate my name is printed as "J Reghukumar". They haven't extended my initial "J" which stands for "Janardhan".

2. In all my school and college transcripts, it is "J Reghukumar".

3. In my passport, my given name is "Reghukumar" while family/surname is "Janardhan".

Is that viewed as spelling mistake or name mismatch between birth certificate/marksheets and passport by DIAC ? I have to fill appropriately in Form 80. Please help me if I have to tick any options appropriately. 

4. Also, my mothers name before marriage was "Radha G". G stands for Gopal. However, after marriage, her initial/surname/family name has been following this "Radha Chander" as Chander is my father's name. So again for mother's name field, should I choose any option in Form 80 if it is considered mismatch ? Or leave as is by filling "Radha" as given name and "Chander" as family name ? As all documents (Electricity/Telephone/Gas etc) are in this name "Radha Chander" now at my home. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a confusion with regard to the naming thing. I am trying to fill FOrm 80/1221 however puzzled with whether my name is different or same due to non extension of initials. Please help.
> 
> ...


Fill your name as per passport. Birth Certificate initial expansion do not worry. For your mother's name you can mention as Radha Chander. You need not submit any documents to proove your mother's name.
Relax. It looks overwhelming but its easy,. Just time consuming.
Best wishes
anu


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All,

While typing details in Form 80 (not filling manually i.e not hand-written) I noticed that for DATE type fields I can't put N/A as it does not accept any other format. 

So can I fill N/A in those fields by hand afer taking the print out, please advise?

Also do I need to fill details for all fields including whichever are not applicable to me by filling "N/A" in those fields. What are the repercussions if I leave any field in FORM 80 blank? 

Please advise.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Question 37, 38, 39 are only applicable to you if you are in Australia. I suggest you to read the instructions carefully.
> 
> I ticked no to the answer to question 4 and wrote 'I never entered Australia before'.


Hello,

(A) Where can I find the instructions for Question 37, 38, 39? I don't see it any where.

(B) So Should I leave Question 37, 38, 39 blank or should write N/A? Or for 39 "main reason for going to Australia" I should mention, migrating to Australia on PR if PR gets approved. Please advise.

Question 35 Are you planing to travel Australia with anyother person(s)? 

(C) I have filled spouse n my child's details for Question 35, is it ok? Or Part C only needs to be filled when I have travelled to Australi or have valid visa already for Australia? Please advise.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> (A) Where can I find the instructions for Question 37, 38, 39? I don't see it any where.
> 
> ...


*35* Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR 
if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
*fill spouse and child's details *

37.Details of proposed arrival in Australia
Arrival date: *N/A*
Flight number or vessel details (if known): *N/A*
City of arrival: *Perth, Western Australia* ( in my case)
38. Are you applying for a temporary visa? Choose *NO*
39.What is the main reason for going to Australia?
Include details of any dates that are of special significance to 
your time in Australia.
*Permanently live in Australia.*


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> *35* Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR
> if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
> *fill spouse and child's details *
> 
> ...


Thanks Mithu, for your prompt response. 

Please reply to my this post as well - 
Hi All,

While typing details in Form 80 (not filling manually i.e not hand-written) I noticed that for DATE type fields I can't put N/A as it does not accept any other format.

So can I fill N/A in those fields by hand afer taking the print out, please advise?

Also do I need to fill details for all fields including whichever are not applicable to me by filling "N/A" in those fields. What are the repercussions if I leave any field in FORM 80 blank?

Please advise.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Thanks Mithu, for your prompt response.
> 
> Please reply to my this post as well -
> Hi All,
> ...


what software are you using to read Form 80? In Foxit reader or Adobe reader you can easily fill the interactive field of Form 80.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> what software are you using to read Form 80? In Foxit reader or Adobe reader you can easily fill the interactive field of Form 80.



Hi I am using Adobe reader but its Apple machine, so could be the issue.

Anyhow, even though I m not able to enter N/A for DATE type fields, is it ok to hand-fill the form wherever I couldn't/ missed printing it? I hope that should be ok and acceptable by CO? Please advise if anyone has done so.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Hi I am using Adobe reader but its Apple machine, so could be the issue.
> 
> Anyhow, even though I m not able to enter N/A for DATE type fields, is it ok to hand-fill the form wherever I couldn't/ missed printing it? I hope that should be ok and acceptable by CO? Please advise if anyone has done so.


I see no problem to hand-fill. Make sure that all letters are in capital.
Cheers!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Thank you mithu93ku
> I red older posts and couldn't find suitable answers. You've said that put N/A for question 37 and now its my question: how I can put n/a in this case whereas I have to follow the rule regarding dd/mm/yy (day,month,year)
> Regards,
> Farbod


I am facing the same issue, I guess it is the same for others. Date fields require a date format DD-MM-YYYY, N/A is not allowed.
I am planning on filling those boxes by hand after printing


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Question related to citizenship for parents*

Q 51 (g) Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?

What should I fill in this, they of course have citizenship of India as they were born there. what am I supposed to fill in From and To dates? 

Weird question.  They should have mention other than Birth country do they have citizenship for any other country then this question makes sense.

Forum members please advise in first Country should I fill INDIA? If yes, what am I supposed to fill in TO date field. Please suggest as per details you gave in this section. Thank you.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Q 51 (g) Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?
> 
> What should I fill in this, they of course have citizenship of India as they were born there. what am I supposed to fill in From and To dates?
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha. You are right. INDIA and your parent's DOB.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank so much for prompt response.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Been refused Visa for any other country?

(a) I applied for F1 Student visa for USA, it was not approved, should I write YES for this question.
(b) I applied for Canadian PR in Jan 2010, my application was evaluated as ineligible, is it considered as refusal of visa?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Been refused Visa for any other country?
> 
> (a) I applied for F1 Student visa for USA, it was not approved, should I write YES for this question.
> (b) I applied for Canadian PR in Jan 2010, my application was evaluated as ineligible, is it considered as refusal of visa?


I am not sure about it. Please experienced mates answer the query .


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I included my refusals in the Form 80 explicitly. I think its better to mention them...

1. I was refused a tourist visa to UK way back in 2004. I mentioned that.

2. I was refused a student visa i applied from Nepal while i had a german work visa as i got accepted from a university while i was on a vacation to nepal..later i converted that in germany in few days..

3. Once my residence permit was about to expire and i was in Nepal for my masters thesis..i applied for extension of residence permit from Nepal, it got refused as it was not possible to extend it from OUTSIDE germany, i mentioned that too...

One quesiton: if i missed some information in part J details in Form 80, how do i inform the CO? do i fill form 1023 or wait for CO's email..i filled no. 2 (above) details incompletely..


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Been refused Visa for any other country?
> 
> (a) I applied for F1 Student visa for USA, it was not approved, should I write YES for this question.
> (b) I applied for Canadian PR in Jan 2010, my application was evaluated as ineligible, is it considered as refusal of visa?


To my view, it is considered as refused, no matter the terminology you use, such as "ineligible", or "not approved".


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

It is better to honestly mention all kinds of refusals or visa withdrawals..if they wish to carry out security checks, they can find it out by corresponding to embassies/consulates or international government agencies


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

guys,

this question is related to my wife's (she is dependent on me) Form 80, question 47, *give details of all employment including periods of unemployment* 

my wife stays at home and is a dependent applicant. Do I need to fill Q47 for her ? I mean do I need to fill the the first row of Employment History section and declare that she is Unemployed and her husband supports her ?

or I just leave the section empty?

Thank you.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> guys,
> 
> this question is related to my wife's (she is dependent on me) Form 80, question 47, *give details of all employment including periods of unemployment*
> 
> ...


Put *N/A*.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I was wondering if those refusals or ineligibility or non-approvals will make any difference.

I was considered ineligible in 2010, so this year I applied again for Canada, although I know I am late, well got late because Aus PR was in quite an advanced stage, lets see what will be the outcome for Canada. It's less expensive than AUS although more time-consuming and CO just refuses the application is something is left out (human error) unlike for AUS where they ask for documents and are more willing to do PRs than Canada. Canada's refusal rates are soaring high.

For F1 visa, mostly first time US dont approve F1 visas, unless its is excelent universty and excellent gmat score. Anyhow definition of refusal for me is that it was given or may be at final stage and was later refused. F1 I am not sure is considered as refusal, anyhow after your advises I will mention about these two cases in my application.

What supporting documents you provided for these refusals, like any letter that you got from embassy or any cover letter did you provided yourself? Please advise. 
If Part J is small to contain all this information do I need to fill any addition form or take additional print out for Part J form and add details there?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Put *N/A*.


thanks mithu,

I received an email from Team 13 in which they asked for 80+1221 of mine and wife's. In the email they explicitly mentioned "*Avoid the use of N/A*"


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> thanks mithu,
> 
> I received an email from Team 13 in which they asked for 80+1221 of mine and wife's. In the email they explicitly mentioned "*Avoid the use of N/A*"


Good to hear to "*Avoid the use of N/A*".


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Good to hear to "*Avoid the use of N/A*".


so what do you recommend, as N/A is not an option. Should it be left empty ? 

someone else faced the same situation?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> so what do you recommend, as N/A is not an option. Should it be left empty ?
> 
> someone else faced the same situation?


I will recommend to leave the section empty and at Part J declare that she is Unemployed and her husband supports her.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> I will recommend to leave the section empty and at Part J declare that she is Unemployed and her husband supports her.


thank you


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

DIAC mentioned "Avoid the use of *"N/A"*" in Form 80 and Form 1221.
Informed by one of our mate, waseem_expat.
Please be aware of it now on!


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> DIAC mentioned "Avoid the use of *"N/A"*" in Form 80 and Form 1221.
> Informed by one of our mate, waseem_expat.
> Please be aware of it now on!


Oh that's strange, if it is N/A we should put N/A. 
Else if we leave it empty, how would DIAC know if we even read that question or not. Putting N/A reflects that yes applicant has read that question and as per his knowledge this does not apply to him.

I am assuming there might be some other context to response that waseem got from DIAC on putting N/A, though I might be wrong. Waseem pls let us know for which question you got such response form DIAC and for other questions like Second Country of citizenshp, Any other name "alias" etc used for person/ siblings/ parents etc, what have you put there "N/A" or just leaving those blank? Please share


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Oh that's strange, if it is N/A we should put N/A.
> Else if we leave it empty, how would DIAC know if we even read that question or not. Putting N/A reflects that yes applicant has read that question and as per his knowledge this does not apply to him.
> 
> I am assuming there might be some other context to response that waseem got from DIAC on putting N/A, though I might be wrong. Waseem pls let us know for which question you got such response form DIAC and for other questions like Second Country of citizenshp, Any other name "alias" etc used for person/ siblings/ parents etc, what have you put there "N/A" or just leaving those blank? Please share


It was not specific to any question. Actually, I received an email from Team 13, requesting 80+1221 and this "N/A" thingy was part of the instructions. I am putting below whole email. 

*"*REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
To enable further processing of your visa application, you will need to provide the items in this request. The documents and additional information detailed below are requested at this stage to facilitate processing of your application as efficiently as possible and must be current as of time of request. Please reply to this email address with the requested documents and/or information. Please do not amend the subject line, and leave this email in the email trail.

All forms are available on the department's website at Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration
When sending the requested information, we accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format.

Form 80
All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided.

Form 80 instructions –
· Form 80 must be fully completed

· Please do not use acronyms or abbreviations.

· Please provide the details of all travel documents ever held by you

· Please ensure that there are no gaps in dates for any of the following:

· Full details of all residential addresses for every month of every year for the last 10 years

o Do not forget to add your current address

· All employment history, with no gaps including periods of unemployment (include informal, unpaid, self-employment, dates names and address of employer, country, type of business, occupation). If you have been unemployed for any period please write 'Unemployed' and state the dates of unemployment including -

o How you occupied your time

o How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment

· All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education. Include current courses, courses completed or withdrawn (include dates, name and address of institution, country and name of course studied). 

o Please clarify whether all courses you have undertaken were at the level of diploma, bachelor ,master, etc.

o Please provide the course outcome for all periods of education.

If your graduation was affected by a 'session jam' you must indicate all activity during the period between the completion of your studies and your examination.

· Provide details of all family members including:

o Family name (in the case of Chinese citizens, full Chinese name [in Pinyin transliteration] with Chinese Commercial Code [CCC] numbers. For Russian citizens, include Patronymic)

o Given names

o Other names (including maiden name)

o Date of birth

o Place of birth (town/city, state/province, country)

o Sex

o Citizenship/nationality details

o Country where living now (if not living write deceased)

· Provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia.

o If you do not know your proposed arrival date in Australia please state 'unknown'.

o If you are already in Australia please state 'already onshore'.

o State the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address (you must nominate a city and State/Territory) – also list all International travel

*· Avoid the use of N/A*

· Dates should be provided in the format dd/ mm/yyyy*"*


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> It was not specific to any question. Actually, I received an email from Team 13, requesting 80+1221 and this "N/A" thingy was part of the instructions. I am putting below whole email.
> 
> *"*REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
> To enable further processing of your visa application, you will need to provide the items in this request. The documents and additional information detailed below are requested at this stage to facilitate processing of your application as efficiently as possible and must be current as of time of request. Please reply to this email address with the requested documents and/or information. Please do not amend the subject line, and leave this email in the email trail.
> ...


Thanks waseem for sharing the email. I assume you have not provided Form 80 earlier and CO requested you to provide your Form 80 as it is not specific to any question, it's a general email they sent you while requesting Form 80?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am not sure as to whether I can remember all of my travels in last 10 years! 

Anyone else had troubles with this when filling form 80?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Thanks waseem for sharing the email. I assume you have not provided Form 80 earlier and CO requested you to provide your Form 80 as it is not specific to any question, it's a general email they sent you while requesting Form 80?


I have not been assigned a CO yet and I have not uploaded 80 either. 
But yes it is a general email asking for form 80, 1221 and my resume.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> I am not sure as to whether I can remember all of my travels in last 10 years!
> 
> Anyone else had troubles with this when filling form 80?


If you have traveled out of country then you should be able to remember that and if dont remember dates, then check in your passport and fill dates from there.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> I am not sure as to whether I can remember all of my travels in last 10 years!
> 
> Anyone else had troubles with this when filling form 80?


Neither did I. 
Check your passport(s), each entry and exit is stamped with date. I did the same and got all travel history.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Pardon me for asking this question in Form 80 thread. I thought I would get prompt response here hence putting my question here -

So my ACS assessment was done last year and its positive, and I have got SS approved from NSW and EOI invite. I have to apply for PR now, I m wondering if rules changed for ACS assessment will apply to my application at this point of time? Will DIAC follow current ACS rules for my application or the ones that were valid at that time? Please advise. I m worried sick about these new ACS rules, after all it's matter of AUD 5560 now.

My details 
BE (Electrical from IIT roorkee)
14 yrs of IT exp, but ACS assessed around 9-10 yrs only due to missing detailed experience letter for few companies, I didn't cared to provide as I had already more than 8 yrs experience, required for 15 points.

So based on these details will I have any issues. Please advise


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi 

We have applied for 189 subclass on 19th July including PCC and Meds in online application. My question to experts is should we go ahead and upload Form 80 as well. We have not got any CO assigned yet. In case we have to fill how many form 80 needed for a family of 3 including one infant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

akiimanu said:


> Hi
> 
> We have applied for 189 subclass on 19th July including PCC and Meds in online application. My question to experts is should we go ahead and upload Form 80 as well. We have not got any CO assigned yet. In case we have to fill how many form 80 needed for a family of 3 including one infant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have to fill form 80 for you and your spouse as you are 18 yrs and over , not for your toddler. :drum:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Oh that's strange, if it is N/A we should put N/A.
> Else if we leave it empty, how would DIAC know if we even read that question or not. Putting N/A reflects that yes applicant has read that question and as per his knowledge this does not apply to him.
> 
> I am assuming there might be some other context to response that waseem got from DIAC on putting N/A, though I might be wrong. Waseem pls let us know for which question you got such response form DIAC and for other questions like Second Country of citizenshp, Any other name "alias" etc used for person/ siblings/ parents etc, what have you put there "N/A" or just leaving those blank? Please share


There is no such rule that you should put N/A ...... Even the question left blank which doesn't apply to one filling the form will be understood by CO that it doesn't t apply or irrelevant.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

anurangan said:


> Fill your name as per passport. Birth Certificate initial expansion do not worry. For your mother's name you can mention as Radha Chander. You need not submit any documents to proove your mother's name.
> Relax. It looks overwhelming but its easy,. Just time consuming.
> Best wishes
> anu


Hello anu,

Sorry for late acknowledgement, I didn't visit here for sometime.

Thank you for the suggestions and I am relaxed now. I will fill the name as per my Passport and for my mother I will use as you guided.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> It was not specific to any question. Actually, I received an email from Team 13, requesting 80+1221 and this "N/A" thingy was part of the instructions. I am putting below whole email.
> 
> *"*REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
> To enable further processing of your visa application, you will need to provide the items in this request. The documents and additional information detailed below are requested at this stage to facilitate processing of your application as efficiently as possible and must be current as of time of request. Please reply to this email address with the requested documents and/or information. Please do not amend the subject line, and leave this email in the email trail.
> ...


Have you completed Form 80 Avoiding the use of N/A?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Have you completed Form 80 Avoiding the use of N/A?


You became an expert in Form 80 Ha Ha. Anyone with any question on any of the 18 pages, you'll answer. We could see that you are proactively and voluntarily helping everyone on this thread started by you for various queries, leading and answering everyone with patience and repetition. Particularly, I liked your polite and excited involvement especially on Form 80 Ha Ha. You become like a DIAC govt officer on this Ha Ha. Cute to notice.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> You became an expert in Form 80 Ha Ha. Anyone with any question on any of the 18 pages, you'll answer. We could see that you are proactively and voluntarily helping everyone on this thread started by you for various queries, leading and answering everyone with patience and repetition. Particularly, I liked your polite and excited involvement especially on Form 80 Ha Ha. You become like a DIAC govt officer on this Ha Ha. Cute to notice.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


When I started this thread, loads of senior mates give me guidelines. Now I am sharing my experiences. :amen:


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> When I started this thread, loads of senior mates give me guidelines. Now I am sharing my experiences. :amen:


You are definitely my guide in regards to this form 80. I follow the questions/answers very carefully. Have started to fill it in electronically with Adobe Reader. But when it came to saving the doc, I couldn't, there was a message stating the file is locked with a password. So I'll fill it manually.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> When I started this thread, loads of senior mates give me guidelines. Now I am sharing my experiences. :amen:


You are sweet, smiling, polite, patient, friendly and helping natured - overall like a sweet toddler Ha Ha, especially when I see your smileys you put cutely, nice and very interesting. Also, your picture depicts someone like Buddha and you have same disposition Ha Ha. You are excited always. Great thing.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> You are definitely my guide in regards to this form 80. I follow the questions/answers very carefully. Have started to fill it in electronically with Adobe Reader. But when it came to saving the doc, I couldn't, there was a message stating the file is locked with a password. So I'll fill it manually.


you have to unlock this pdf file, as it is secured, using some online software google it out.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Have you completed Form 80 Avoiding the use of N/A?


I am almost done.. So far no N/As .. I just leave the field empty


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> you have to unlock this pdf file, as it is secured, using some online software google it out.


Thanks Rocky.
Such as the Foxit Reader that was mentioned previously?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Thanks Rocky.
> Such as the Foxit Reader that was mentioned previously?


Yes Foxit Reader is very userfriendly.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I don't know how to unlock pdf file with Foxit Reader.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I don't know how to unlock pdf file with Foxit Reader.



So which software have you been using yourself to unlock?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> So which software have you been using yourself to unlock?


I could write electronically in Form 80 with Foxit Reader. I didn't unlock it.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

laurinoz said:


> So which software have you been using yourself to unlock?


you may be using an older version of Acrobat. I faced a similar problem I had Acrobat 10. Download the latest version acrobat reader and then try saving it.

get.adobe.com/reader/

hope this will work.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I could write electronically in Form 80 with Foxit Reader. I didn't unlock it.


Great, I'll try that today
Thank you guys!


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Have you completed Form 80 Avoiding the use of N/A?


I have filled FORM 80 and 1221 for my wife and I have marked 'N/A' for the answers that are not applicalble or not known. Whether it will impact anything? Or shall I upload again before CO allocated?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I could write electronically in Form 80 with Foxit Reader. I didn't unlock it.


1. So do we need to use Foxit reader and fill informations and take a print out as such and then sign with pen on the last 17th page and then scan it and upload ?

2. Do we need to sign with blue or black pen ?

3. Do we need any notary sign on this ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

jre05 said:


> 1. So do we need to use Foxit reader and fill informations and take a print out as such and then sign with pen on the last 17th page and then scan it and upload ?
> 
> YES
> 
> ...


answers in bold


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> I have filled FORM 80 and 1221 for my wife and I have marked 'N/A' for the answers that are not applicalble or not known. Whether it will impact anything? Or shall I upload again before CO allocated?


Not required again. Reckon give a chance to CO's observation.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> answers in bold


I prefer blue ink for my signature.You can see your VET assessment letter in blue signature.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> answers in bold


Thanks Rocky and Mithu.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Mithu, Rocky Balboa, _Shel, or anyone who has similar knowledge,

*Question 22*
I am planning to add 2 of my previous employers who became great friends. And of course, I want to ask them if they are ok with it. I am trying to explain them the reason for putting them on the form.
1- Are the authorities going to contact them? Is it to verify that I am a good person? 
2- Or do they just want to know if there is someone who can help me in case something goes wrong? Like financial problems, for example?
3- Any other reason?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Mithu, Rocky Balboa, _Shel, or anyone who has similar knowledge,
> 
> *Question 22*
> I am planning to add 2 of my previous employers who became great friends. And of course, I want to ask them if they are ok with it. I am trying to explain them the reason for putting them on the form.
> ...


Dear laurinoz,
Form 80 is for your character assessments particulars.
Obviously, putting your friends here will enhance and make easier your character assessments.
Prior concern from your friends is important. If possible take a written concern like e-mail reply to include their name and address here and inform them that DIAC may call or contact them. 
Other aspects are less important I think.
Good luck.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear laurinoz,
> Form 80 is for your character assessments particulars.
> Obviously, putting your friends here will enhance and make easier your character assessments.
> Prior concern from your friends is important. If possible take a written concern like e-mail reply to include their name and address here and inform them that DIAC may call or contact them.
> ...


Ok, thanks.
I also think that showing I know people there, able to provide positive feedback about me, can help.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello seniorexpats,

I am having the following concern about how DIAC validates or requires one's address proof (Preferably permanent address proof). It may not be directly linked to Form 80, but relative. 

Question 1:

A) My address printed on Passport is my Under graduation College address of Chennai and the Passport was issued in RPO, Chennai in 2005.

B) Address printed on PCC is my permanent address of Mumbai as I live in Mumbai.

Now how DIAC validates the genuineness of my address as I am sure many of us have this kind of concern when people live in different city or country. Because, I see no explicit mentioning of any documents for address proof verification by DIAC in the checklist of documents to be uploaded while lodging our visa application on eVisa page.

Please note, I do have Indian National driving license which has my Permanent address of Mumbai printed on it. Also, I do have my bank statements, passbooks on my permanent address of Mumbai. Additionally, I do have my ration card having Mumbai address (But problem is, name of our family members, address and other details in ration card are printed in local regional language Marati). 

Please advise how should I be providing address proof if one is necessary for DIAC.

Question 2:

In Form 80, it is asking our dependent's details where my father's status is Deceased. So, should I be providing them the Death Certificate of my father attested too ?

Thanks for your response.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello seniorexpats,
> 
> I am having the following concern about how DIAC validates or requires one's address proof (Preferably permanent address proof). It may not be directly linked to Form 80, but relative.
> 
> ...


Answer in bold


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

hello *jre05 *,
the Death Certificate of your father is not required unless CO ask for it.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello seniorexpats,
> 
> I am having the following concern about how DIAC validates or requires one's address proof (Preferably permanent address proof). It may not be directly linked to Form 80, but relative.
> 
> ...


I have not included my Fathers Death Certificate, I dont think its necessary..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> hello *jre05 *,
> the Death Certificate of your father is not required unless CO ask for it.


Yes..you are right..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Answer in bold


Hello laurinoz,

Thank you. Yes PCC and Bank statement has my permanent address. But payslip don't have address printed on it.

Anyways, I am preparing Driving License and my local regional ration card. Driving license is in English, however every details on my ration card is in Marati, regional language of Mumbai. I will just have these two documents notarized and ready just in case CO asks for it.

Thank you again for the insights.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> hello *jre05 *,
> the Death Certificate of your father is not required unless CO ask for it.


Thank you Mithu for the quick help.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have not included my Fathers Death Certificate, I dont think its necessary..


Thank you Rocky, that helps.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## lion.heart (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello members

Is it necessary to submit form 80 if you are applying for 489 skilled regional visa.. I'm asking this because its not mentioned anywhere ..please advice..
Thanks in Advance..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello expats,

*Form 80 Question*

The answer for the question that asks for national identities. What all the various identity documents details I can provide ? Both Indian and Australian ?

1. Indian Driving License details

2. Indian PAN card details (Its used for tax filing in Indian government, which is national identity)

3. TFN of Australia ? (Although I am living in India currently and no more working n Australia. I was on 457 visa earlier during which I used TFN)
(TFN - Tax File Number, which is used for filing our monthly taxes from our salary to Australian Government, I guess this is one sort of identity document in Australia)

Again passport number is required ? As already in the first section of Form 80, we give our passport details. Any other documents required.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

lion.heart said:


> Hello members
> 
> Is it necessary to submit form 80 if you are applying for 489 skilled regional visa.. I'm asking this because its not mentioned anywhere ..please advice..
> Thanks in Advance..


Hi Lion Heart,

Welcome to the forum

Below is the documents check-list for 489
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/489-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

lion.heart said:


> Hello members
> 
> Is it necessary to submit form 80 if you are applying for 489 skilled regional visa.. I'm asking this because its not mentioned anywhere ..please advice..
> Thanks in Advance..


Hello lion.heart,

Even for 189 it is not mentioned as mandatory document. However, preferably for people who have visited many countries, CO asks it explicitly to have records of your various country visited details etc. It is also used to assess one's character. This document has been requested by CO for few people, especially if one is above 18 years and in case of family/many applicants in a visa application, everyone who are above 18 should provide a separate Form 80 individually while for others, CO do not request it

As far as I have understood so far about the visa process from seniors here, it is advisable to be ready with this document and or front load this, so that in case the CO needs it from you, it is ready for him to assess without causing any deferment in your grant process.

This thread and people here can guide you on any doubts on Form 80.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

lion.heart said:


> Hello members
> 
> Is it necessary to submit form 80 if you are applying for 489 skilled regional visa.. I'm asking this because its not mentioned anywhere ..please advice..
> Thanks in Advance..


Here are some of the possible scenarios requiring form 80.

If 
1. You have lived in more than 2 countries in the last 10 years
2. you are applying along with with your dependents
3. You are from certain non-common wealth countries like russia, middle east, China etc etc... 

then form 80 is mandatory and needed. Else not necessary. 

Thanks.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> *Form 80 Question*
> 
> ...


Here is what I provide:
- Driving licence (Fr)
- National ID card (Fr)
- National Security number (Fr)
- National Insurance number (UK)
- Previous TFN number (Au)

I am not adding the passport again.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

It, to my knowledge is inevitable.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello lion.heart,
> 
> Even for 189 it is not mentioned as mandatory document. However, preferably for people who have visited many countries, CO asks it explicitly to have records of your various country visited details etc. It is also used to assess one's character. This document has been requested by CO for few people, especially if one is above 18 years and in case of family/many applicants in a visa application, everyone who are above 18 should provide a separate Form 80 individually while for others, CO do not request it
> 
> ...


On the booklet 1119, concerning 189, 190 and 489, it is required:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Definitely wiser to get it done, you're absolutely correct


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Here is what I provide:
> - Driving licence (Fr)
> - National ID card (Fr)
> - National Security number (Fr)
> ...


Thanks Laurinoz, it helps me of what to provide. Thanks again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks Laurinoz, it helps me of what to provide. Thanks again.
> 
> One question - Is TFN valid still ? Although its been an year since I came back to India. Also, I was on 457 visa. Now if I again go on PR in the future, same TFN will be still active and I can use it or should I freshly apply ? Any authentic information you know on this ?
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same.
This is what I read on my letter:

_Please note that you only need one TFN. Your TFN will stay the same regardless of your changing circumstances. For example, you do not need a new TFN if you come to Australia and obtain employment, change your .name in any way, or lodge a tax return._

My understanding is that you keep the same.
However, this was based on a non-resident application (I was on WHV). Will it still be valid when I'll come as a resident? I don't know yet.
But for the form 80, I can include it.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> I was wondering the same.
> This is what I read on my letter:
> 
> _Please note that you only need one TFN. Your TFN will stay the same regardless of your changing circumstances. For example, you do not need a new TFN if you come to Australia and obtain employment, change your .name in any way, or lodge a tax return._
> ...


Hello Laurinoz,

That is quite logical as its one time national identity card. 

I also got it confirmed from a guy in another thread, please follow this.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/185577-tfn.html

But again, like in your case, I was on Business Long Stay Visa of 457. Now, if I go to Australia as a PR (189), I am a bit skeptical about this like you.

However, as we guess, it shouldn't be a problem and we should be using the same TFN. *

Update*

He again confirmed in the above thread, that its not a problem, and we will be using the same TFN only.
Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Laurinoz,
> 
> That is quite logical as its one time national identity card.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing JR!
Seems we only have one, for life. Glad I have already one thing sorted before even applying for the visa


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Thanks for sharing JR!
> Seems we only have one, for life. Glad I have already one thing sorted before even applying for the visa


Me too. Thank you too. One important thing is clear. The same guy re-confirmed above. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

To the awesome IT geniuses on this forum,

I am now using Foxit Reader to fill in and save the form. Thanks Mithu!
I have to write in capital letters. Ok. Like everyone else.

But then, I don't have enough space in some boxes. I try to enter my positions and duties on the employment part, but it does not fit. Is there a way to reduce the font size?
Or am I writing too much? I wanted to put the 5 duties as mentioned in the Statement of Service, for an exact match.

Please share your tricks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> To the awesome IT geniuses on this forum,
> 
> I am now using Foxit Reader to fill in and save the form. Thanks Mithu!
> I have to write in capital letters. Ok. Like everyone else.
> ...


I tried the option to get the font size field in the Format option when you right click on toolbar in Foxit Reader and choose "Format" option and add the font, size etc. However, it is ghosted out. Not working, looks like flaw or maybe not used in free version of software.

Tried few other links, but no luck. Perhaps one solution is, take the print and write with a Pen Ha Ha.

By the way, do we need to fill this Form 80 in Capital letters ? All the field ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I tried the option to get the font size field in the Format option when you right click on toolbar in Foxit Reader and choose "Format" option and add the font, size etc. However, it is ghosted out. Not working, looks like flaw or maybe not used in free version of software.
> 
> Tried few other links, but no luck. Perhaps one solution is, take the print and write with a Pen Ha Ha.
> 
> ...


Caps or not, doesn't matter.. Both are ok


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

divyap said:


> Caps or not, doesn't matter.. Both are ok


Great, thanks Divya.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

divyap said:


> Caps or not, doesn't matter.. Both are ok


Really?
I would love to be able to write in lower case, will make this form easier to fill in.
I was wondering if the request to write in block letters was for those filling the form manually..

So you confirm that I can go ahead with lower case? :nod:


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Really?
> I would love to be able to write in lower case, will make this form easier to fill in.
> I was wondering if the request to write in block letters was for those filling the form manually..
> 
> So you confirm that I can go ahead with lower case? :nod:


Yes. I just now to confirm for you, spoke to my brother who got PR last march and he did in small cases..

All my friends and I ve done in small too.. 

Cheers
Divya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

.....


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

divyap said:


> Yes. I just now to confirm for you, spoke to my brother who got PR last march and he did in small cases..
> 
> All my friends and I ve done in small too..
> 
> ...


God I love you today :thumb:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Small Letter or Capital Letter*

I have an observation between Small letter and Capital letter.

By capital letter you are giving importance of the words or you are shouting.:hat:
So try to avoid Capital letters.

* laurinoz*, try to put the key responsibilities only. Don't reduce font size. I think for only key responsibilities.... there is enough space. :drum::drum:


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I have an observation between Small letter and Capital letter.
> 
> By capital letter you are giving importance of the words or you are shouting.:hat:
> So try to avoid Capital letters.
> ...


I will do that, ô Mighty Mithu.:typing:
In lower case, it will fit fine. I am nearly done with it now. I just need to fill the J section with my extras.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> I will do that, ô Mighty Mithu.:typing:
> In lower case, it will fit fine. I am nearly done with it now. I just need to fill the J section with my extras.


Great! you are about to finish a lengthy job for Visa application!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Great! you are about to finish a lengthy job for Visa application!


Yep, so Vetassess better give me a positive result!! :faint:


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I have an observation between Small letter and Capital letter.
> 
> By capital letter you are giving importance of the words or you are shouting.:hat:
> So try to avoid Capital letters.
> ...


I have another observation, no matter what we enter in the date field, it returns a small cased month name? he he, hence proving the allowance of small letters.

Btw, i have uploaded my Form 80 filling it by pen in small cases only... 


Cheers..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> I have another observation, no matter what we enter in the date field, it returns a small cased month name? he he, hence proving the allowance of small letters.
> 
> Btw, i have uploaded my Form 80 filling it by pen in small cases only...
> 
> ...


Great ! he he he


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

divyap said:


> I have another observation, no matter what we enter in the date field, it returns a small cased month name? he he, hence proving the allowance of small letters.
> 
> Btw, i have uploaded my Form 80 filling it by pen in small cases only...
> 
> ...


That's a good catch. 

I have half-filled using computer by Pascal casing, again I changed it all to capital as one of my friend filled in caps but using pen. Now after seeing you all, I am again confused Ha Ha. First let me fill the draft version of 80 and then fix this casing thing.

Guys, which is good ? Writing using pen or typing ? The form clearly says, "write using pen" Ha Ha.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> That's a good catch.
> 
> I have half-filled using computer by Pascal casing, again I changed it all to capital as one of my friend filled in caps but using pen. Now after seeing you all, I am again confused Ha Ha. First let me fill the draft version of 80 and then fix this casing thing.
> 
> ...


Update:

I am doing pascal casing (First letter capital in every word). Are you guys doing this ? or every letter small including first letter of the word ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello seniors,

Please help me for questions 20, 21, 22.

1. For Question 20 (Address in Australia where I can be contacted), can I write "Unknown" ? As I don't know the address where I would be landing or staying.

One of my friend wrote it as "Unknown" though.

2. For question 21 (Contact telephone numbers in Australia if known), can I just leave it blank ? Or should I write "Not applicable" or "N/A" ?

One of my friend just left this field blank though.

3. For question 22 (Do you have personal contacts including sponsors or business contacts), what should I fill ?

I don't have relatives but few of my BE classmates in India, who did their MS degree in Australia are still there in Australia.

Also, few of my earlier colleagues in Australia live. 

One of my friend gave his colleague's details. 

Thank you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

*20, 21, 22*



jre05 said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> Please help me for questions 20, 21, 22.
> 
> ...


Answer in bold


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Answer in bold


Thanks laurinoz, so for question 22, I can give one person's contact details after having a word with him on this. *Else, should I leave it blank again ?*

Well why is that it is suggested to avoid "N/A" ? Anywhere mentioned or is it rude to mention that ? Just for my learning I am asking you.

Also:

If question 36 answer for me is, No, then, it asks us to go to Part E. However, what about 37, 38 and 39 ?

Please guide me with answer for 

a) 37 - I do not have a date of proposed arrival. Should I leave it blank too ? 
b) 38 - No
c) 39 - ? What should I fill in here, please guide. Should I write "Permanent Migration" ?

d) 44 - What is the dates ? Arrival date of australia and again arrival date of Mumbai back from Australia should I fill ? *i.e stamping dates in respective countries arrival ? Or stamping dates of resepective country departure ?*Also, can I just mention it as "*457-Work Permit*" ? and reason for visit as "*Employment*" ? However, it was my onsite, client location job from my parent employer in India (Deputed long term business assignment).

e) 45 - I just travelled back to India only after completing that assignment and not to any other country anytime. Should I tick "yes" and write India ? As it says "*including home country*".


Sorry to ask you loads of details, its really painful.

Thank you so much.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

*Form 80 / 24h helpline*



jre05 said:


> 1- Thanks laurinoz, so for question 22, I can give one person's contact details after having a word with him on this. *Else, should I leave it blank again ?*
> 
> 2- Well why is that it is suggested to avoid "N/A" ? Anywhere mentioned or is it rude to mention that ? Just for my learning I am asking you.
> 
> ...


1- I have myself sent an email to my friends, to ask their permission, and collect the necessary data, such as DOB, etc. I think it is polite to do so
If you do not want to provide any contact details, tick "no"

2- Wassem_Expat has received an email from DIAC, stating to "Avoid the use of N/A". Page 20 of this thread. I'd go by what DIAC says!

3- It says to go to part E at the bottom of question 39, not 36!

a) Leave blank; you can however write down the city you are planning to land in if you know it.

b) No

c) I have written: I intend to settle permanently in Australia.

d) You must write the dates you were landing *in Oz*, and departing *from O*z. Not the date you left India or landed in India. I used the stamps on my passport, very easy.
d bis) Type of visa: either "Employer Sponsorship", or Working permit, both work I guess.
d ter) Work

e) Here you need to write every entry you've made in any other country. It includes your home land. Let's say you left Mumbai to go to the Seychelles for a week. You need to write it down. This section is the most demanding. You need to identify every move from a country to another.
If you have only travelled to Oz, for the past 10 years, and made a single entry and exit, then tick "No"

I hope to have covered all the points


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

*No details of old passport*

HI all

Question 11

I had an old passport and don't have any dates of when it became effective and expired or the passport number, the exact name as shown on the passport. I do of course know the country of issue. I asked the passport office if they could help but it could take up to 40 days to receive a reply. 

Any advice please?

charlie72


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

charlie72 said:


> HI all
> 
> Question 11
> 
> ...


Hi Charlie,

Have you used this passport to go in and out of a country? Has it gone through customs?


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

laurinoz said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> Have you used this passport to go in and out of a country? Has it gone through customs?


Yes

Will have one stamp on it. The travel is more than 10 years ago, 15 years or so.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> 1- I have myself sent an email to my friends, to ask their permission, and collect the necessary data, such as DOB, etc. I think it is polite to do so
> If you do not want to provide any contact details, tick "no"
> 
> 2- Wassem_Expat has received an email from DIAC, stating to "Avoid the use of N/A". Page 20 of this thread. I'd go by what DIAC says!
> ...


Hi Laurinoz,

That's *FANTASTIC reply*, very easy and helpful to understand and fill. I will do the same. You actually understood what I wanted, especially for questions "d" (Single entry and exit to Oz.) and "e" and all others too. Thank you so much. Very helpful. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

charlie72 said:


> Yes
> 
> Will have one stamp on it. The travel is more than 10 years ago, 15 years or so.


Morning Charlie,

My guess is that you should try and get this passport number as you have clearly travelled with it.
This question relates to your entire life, not just the past 10 years.
I undertand it is complicated to obtain it, but I wouldn't take any risk with this immigration process.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Laurinoz,

*Question 46 *


a) Should I start from 2003 Jan to till date or 2004 Jan to till date for 10 years ? 

b) I have stayed in 9 to 10 different address, but number of rows available is only 6, what should I do ? Can I write same address for same city ? Because, I kept changing address near to my office when I changed my job but in same city. Or you suggest me to write all addresses where I stayed even though its same city ?

c) Chronological means, starting from Jan 2003 in first row or the latest one in the first row and then second last in 2nd row and so on ?

*Question 47*

Chronological means, starting from my first job in 2008 or the latest one in the first row and then second last in 2nd row and so on and the last row with my first job ?

Thank you so much.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Question 46 *


a) Should I start from 2003 Jan to till date or 2004 Jan to till date for 10 years ? 
*--Start from AUg 2003 to till date
*
b) I have stayed in 9 to 10 different address, but number of rows available is only 6, what should I do ? Can I write same address for same city ? Because, I kept changing address near to my office when I changed my job but in same city. Or you suggest me to write all addresses where I stayed even though its same city ?
*-- You stayed even though its same city 
--- if not space here add these in Section "J"*

c) Chronological means, starting from Jan 2003 in first row or the latest one in the first row and then second last in 2nd row and so on ?
*-- Arrange descending --means " last one first"
----the latest one in the first row and then second last in 2nd row and so on*
*Question 47*

Chronological means, starting from my first job in 2008 or the latest one in the first row and then second last in 2nd row and so on and the last row with my first job ?
*---- Arrange descending --means " last one first"
----the latest one in the first row and then second last in 2nd row and so on*

Cheers!
Mithu


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> *Question 46 *
> 
> 
> a) Should I start from 2003 Jan to till date or 2004 Jan to till date for 10 years ?
> ...


Thanks so much Mithu for the help, will do it the same way. So helpful.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Q. 49

Should I put Microsoft Certified Professional certification details ? That was self study and took exam.

Chronological here means first 10th standard details, then 12th and then BE ?

Should I put 10th and 12th grade which is public government examinations in India before BE degree.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

*Monday Lesson*

Chronological order means that you list events in date order, starting with the earliest date and finishing with the most recent. This sequence is used in History fields, for example.

Reverse chronological order means that you list events in date order, starting with the most recent date and finishing with the earliest event. This sequence is commonly used in résumés.

For the form 80, I am using the chronological order as required, I am therefore starting with my first employment, my first address, my first relevant year of education, etc.
On an official document, if the authority wants to see a reverse chronological order, it'll always be written something like "Please list from your most recent blabla"

I am though certain COs are used to see both ways, and I don't think it'll matter much, and won't have any impact on your outcome.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Chronological order means that you list events in date order, starting with the earliest date and finishing with the most recent. This sequence is used in History fields, for example.
> 
> Reverse chronological order means that you list events in date order, starting with the most recent date and finishing with the earliest event. This sequence is commonly used in résumés.
> 
> ...


Thanks Laurinoz. i too googled sometime ago and found the same. But yes, for Form 80, people here seems to be using both styles.

I will try to put in chronological order.

Well any directions on question 49 please.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Q. 49
> 
> Should I put Microsoft Certified Professional certification details ? That was self study and took exam.
> 
> ...


What is BE? I am not familiar with this term my friend, so i don't know.

I wrote down all my diplomas, which anyway are all relevant to my occupation. 
I had several certifications throughout my jobs, but I won't list them, even though they are relevant. The reason I don't specify them on form 80 is because they are not National Certifications; they will only matter to my future employers.
So where does your Microsoft certificate stand?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> What is BE? I am not familiar with this term my friend, so i don't know.
> 
> I wrote down all my diplomas, which anyway are all relevant to my occupation.
> I had several certifications throughout my jobs, but I won't list them, even though they are relevant. The reason I don't specify them on form 80 is because they are not National Certifications; they will only matter to my future employers.
> So where does your Microsoft certificate stand?


Thanks. Please suggest if the following are mandatory. Let me give you in detail.

1. 10th standard (School of 10th grade which is a national public government examination in India which is considered an important year throughout India by different system of educations).

2. 12th standard (This is 12th grade which is the final school examination in India which is again considered significant for every one in school as its final year school for everyone in India, i.e last year of schooling after which one enrols in university or college, and also, it is a government exam that happens state wise in India)

Generally for date of birth verification, people ask for these 10th and 12th certificates.

However I see that, nobody uploads 10th and 12th document for DIAC visa process in eVisa page. 

3. BE (Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunications) - which is my only degree for four years of study and got it validated through ACS.

4. Microsoft Certifications is pertained to technology that I work on, I have taken three level of certifications on different technology of Microsoft I work on. That was the signed by Bill Gates. I submitted these for my ACS and they validated it to diploma, however, I cannot claim any additional points for this as already my degree is ICT equivalent as it had computer subjects too.

Now you can share your suggestions please of what would be appropriate to include in Form 80. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Chronological order means that you list events in date order, starting with the earliest date and finishing with the most recent. This sequence is used in History fields, for example.
> 
> Reverse chronological order means that you list events in date order, starting with the most recent date and finishing with the earliest event. This sequence is commonly used in résumés.
> 
> ...


Well studied *laurinoz*. 
Then I will suggest to put events in *Reverse chronological order* as you already mentioned the sequence of résumés. If you put things in *chronological order*, then your most important events may go to section "J" for insufficient space.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks. Please suggest if the following are mandatory. Let me give you in detail.
> 
> 1. 10th standard (School of 10th grade which is a national public government examination in India which is considered an important year throughout India by different system of educations).
> 
> ...


These should be given in Form 80 with your latest study first.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> These should be given in Form 80 with your latest study first.


Thanks so much Mithu for the suggestion, so surely I fill as you suggested, all of the four details right ? No issues with that ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

I was thinking that Form 80 was just an additional useless doc... But here you guys have taken it to another level all together... 

Now im thinking of double checking if I had filled-in the details correctly..  
I have already uploaded it though.. 
:| :-( :-# :*)


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

divyap said:


> I was thinking that Form 80 was just an additional useless doc... But here you guys have taken it to another level all together...
> 
> Now im thinking of double checking if I had filled-in the details correctly..
> I have already uploaded it though..
> :| :-( :-# :*)


No this is just additional only if one has visited many countries and as rightly mentioned by you in some post earlier.

If you have already uploaded, I would advise you to forget thinking about it, as you know there is no chance to edit or delete, then why take any stress out of this if at all any data appears to be of a difference. I am sure as your brother has guided you who already is a PR, it should all go smooth in your form.

I have also interacted with few senior expats who already got their grant and many of them haven't provided this form neither Form 1221. Co also didn't request them.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

divyap said:


> I was thinking that Form 80 was just an additional useless doc... But here you guys have taken it to another level all together...
> 
> Now im thinking of double checking if I had filled-in the details correctly..
> I have already uploaded it though..
> :| :-( :-# :*)


This form is a reflection of your life. And I take mine seriously! ainkiller:
This character form is indeed important, I understand it is required in other countries as well.
And who knows, maybe the Secret Services are using it to check up on you! 007 is paid for something, right? :spy:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> This form is a reflection of your life. And I take mine seriously! ainkiller:
> This character form is indeed important, I understand it is required in other countries as well.
> And who knows, maybe the Secret Services are using it to check up on you! 007 is paid for something, right? :spy:


Ha Ha, true. Especially for migration purposes, secret agencies may work. 

However, I think, it should have been normalized across all the applicants. Because, I see some people who got grant have visited other country on their job, but they haven't been requested for Form 80. Perhaps, it could be the reason that, only certain place visitors are requested to produce this, or something. I don't know on what basis it is asked honestly.

One more sibling for this is Form 1221. I have inquired with few grant holders, they haven't produced that either. But some applicants now suggest to front load this as well so as not to have any deferment in our grant if by chance CO wants it.

Good thing is, Form 1221 is similar or subset of Form 80 and one who has dont 80 could do 1221 mostly independently.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> This form is a reflection of your life. And I take mine seriously! ainkiller:
> This character form is indeed important, I understand it is required in other countries as well.
> And who knows, maybe the Secret Services are using it to check up on you! 007 is paid for something, right? :spy:


Ha ha ha.*laurinoz*, thanks for entertainment and Yes it is also serious matter regarding oz Visa application. Waiting just killing me as of you. So, these words come as fresh air. Thats why I am admiring you.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks so much Mithu for the suggestion, so surely I fill as you suggested, all of the four details right ? No issues with that ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


You are right. Go ahead!


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha.*laurinoz*, thanks for entertainment and Yes it is also serious matter regarding oz Visa application. Waiting just killing me as of you. So, these words come as fresh air. Thats why I am admiring you.


Oh Lord, I admire you more Mithu!
Well, if Vetassess gives me a negative outcome for Conference and Events, I'll apply for 211113 - Entertainer/Variety artist (subclass clown or circus artist), and you'll write me a reference letter


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Oh Lord, I admire you more Mithu!
> Well, if Vetassess gives me a negative outcome for Conference and Events, I'll apply for 211113 - Entertainer/Variety artist (subclass clown or circus artist), and you'll write me a reference letter


Ha ha ha.
Anyway you will get your VET positive result soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
VET took 16 weeks for my assessment without requesting further docs.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha.
> Anyway you will get your VET positive result soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> VET took 16 weeks for my assessment without requesting further docs.


May my amazing CO at Vet hear you, and florish my hopes by pressing the "positive" button on his/her magical keybord. Amen :hail:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> May my amazing CO at Vet hear you, and florish my hopes by pressing the "positive" button on his/her magical keybord. Amen :hail:


Amen. ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are right. Go ahead!


Sweet, sure Mithu.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> I was thinking that Form 80 was just an additional useless doc... But here you guys have taken it to another level all together...
> 
> Now im thinking of double checking if I had filled-in the details correctly..
> I have already uploaded it though..
> :| :-( :-# :*)


It's not useless form ......... Information you provide now will be used 
by DIAC in future reference........ So do not take it as easy.........


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> It's not useless form ......... Information you provide now will be used
> by DIAC in future reference........ So do not take it as easy.........


Ya sure.. I donot even want to think about this.. As I ve already uploaded.. :-(


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> Ya sure.. I donot even want to think about this.. As I ve already uploaded.. :-(


Its not an issue..........If you find any incorrect information you provided while reviewing the uploaded docs........You always have an option to submit Form 1023 with corrected information.....


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

regarding Q37 (Arrival Date) DIAC suggest if you are unsure about the date then write 'Unknown'.

But the problem is I can't enter any text in Q37 other than a date. any one else faced the same issue ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> regarding Q37 (Arrival Date) DIAC suggest if you are unsure about the date then write 'Unknown'.
> 
> But the problem is I can't enter any text in Q37 other than a date. any one else faced the same issue ?


I left it blank.....no issues.....


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

JP Mosa said:


> I left it blank.....no issues.....


and how did you mark one of your addresses as current address (Q 46).. Did you put any date in To field ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> and how did you mark one of your addresses as current address (Q 46).. Did you put any date in To field ?




I wrote the last one first and current one in last row........


YOUR DURATION DATES TELLS IT ALL....WHICH IS CURRENT AND WHICH IS PAST.....


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
My query is regarding the question in form 80 about the visa refusal. I applied for Canada PR in 2011. I sent all my documents along-with other details to CIC but after two months I got my application back as the *quota for my occupation had reached*. Now does this qualify as a visa refusal? should i mention it in my form 80 or skip it?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hi,
> My query is regarding the question in form 80 about the visa refusal. I applied for Canada PR in 2011. I sent all my documents along-with other details to CIC but after two months I got my application back as the *quota for my occupation had reached*. Now does this qualify as a visa refusal? should i mention it in my form 80 or skip it?


My recommendation will always be to be fully transparent. Don't let them find stuff which you thought was irrelevant, when they might not see it that way.

You can always explain the reason for the refusal?

Again, we are all preparing this form, which we will all submit, but in probably 60% of the cases, CO won't look at it. You lose nothing by being honest (except a girlfriend or two if you talk about their bad haircut... :scared


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> My recommendation will always be to be fully transparent. Don't let them find stuff which you thought was irrelevant, when they might not see it that way.
> 
> You can always explain the reason for the refusal?
> 
> Again, we are all preparing this form, which we will all submit, but in probably 60% of the cases, CO won't look at it. You lose nothing by being honest (except a girlfriend or two if you talk about their bad haircut... :scared


Lolz...I have read many of your posts Laurinoz, and you indeed have a very good sense of humor  Kudos to that.

I'll wait for some more feedback on this query. Thanks for your response again.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

roposh said:


> Lolz...I have read many of your posts Laurinoz, and you indeed have a very good sense of humor  Kudos to that.
> 
> I'll wait for some more feedback on this query. Thanks for your response again.
> 
> ...


I agree with Laurinoz about being honest for the questions that was asked. Well if CO asks, you can submit your Form 80 if you are very much concerned about it. But, it is always good to be honest in such forms, which are our character assessment. 

However, I do not know whether this will have a impact on getting another visa, but logically, if the refusal reason was genuine as in your case, and acceptable, I don't think it should impact the visa. 

Generally, if the USA visa is refused, and if the candidate applies for another country visa, certainly there will be a lot of scrutiny in knowing why it was refused. There could be many security checks and so on. It can after all delay the process if the reason was something genuine like in your case and which are a quite acceptable reason too. Only case where it may impact is, if any visa was refused on any fraudulent cases, certainly it can create negative impression and in which case, the authorities deliberately think if they have to grant visa for the candidate.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I agree with Laurinoz about being honest for the questions that was asked. Well if CO asks, you can submit your Form 80 if you are very much concerned about it. But, it is always good to be honest in such forms, which are our character assessment.
> 
> However, I do not know whether this will have a impact on getting another visa, but logically, if the refusal reason was genuine as in your case, and acceptable, I don't think it should impact the visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response Jre.
I have a couple of more queries. Please guide me with that too;

1) I am reluctant in providing information about that Canadian PR application because the occupation that I used at that time was not related to IT. I had done some part-time work during my studies and my Canadian application was based on that. I also dont want to disclose that because now that part-time work doesn't make any sense with my current application and hence I havent mentioned it anywhere during this Aus PR process. That is why I am inclined towards ignoring that. Please keep in mind that in any case my application was returned by CIC because the quota ceiling for my nominated occupation had reached. Please guide. 


2) My wife is a housewife and she has never been employed, so what should I write in the employment details for question # 47? Should I simply write that 'She is a housewife and has never been employed' or should I mention it period wise like below;
Jan 2003 - Jan 2009 . Not working. Unemployed.
Feb 2009 - Sep 2013 Housewife

Also if I have to give period wise details then from which date should I start? 10 years back from now when she was studying or soon after when she finished her studies or when she got married? (remember she doesn't have any employment history)

regards,
roposh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

roposh said:


> Thanks for the detailed response Jre.
> I have a couple of more queries. Please guide me with that too;
> 
> 1) I am reluctant in providing information about that Canadian PR application because the occupation that I used at that time was not related to IT. I had done some part-time work during my studies and my Canadian application was based on that. I also dont want to disclose that because now that part-time work doesn't make any sense with my current application and hence I havent mentioned it anywhere during this Aus PR process. That is why I am inclined towards ignoring that. Please keep in mind that in any case my application was returned by CIC because the quota ceiling for my nominated occupation had reached. Please guide.
> ...


Hello roposh,

Right off the bat, I completely understand your fret about providing your Canadian visa refusal details. One would certainly be worried to give such details, speculating whether it can inhibit his/her current visa process. I see that your case for Canadian visa refusal is so genuine. However, I really do not know how it will be viewed by CO (Logically it shouldn't hinder the current visa, but its hard to be confident as you know, at the end, it is all our luck and fate/destiny whatever we get or lose, I am a believer on that too).

As I am not certain about the repercussions it can have, I would suggest you to seek advise from an immigration expert/lawyer preferably one that deals with the DIAC, Australia/ proper MARA agent who can guide you through this properly. I am sure, they may have a better or correct idea on this and would guide you in the right way as they might have encountered similar cases. *(Or)* Someone in our forum who has gone through similar case of you and also have got successful grant should guide you.

Regarding Form 80 for dependent, I think, you can fill 

Jan 2003 - Jan 2009 . Homemaker. Unemployed as my parents were taking care of me.

Feb 2009 - Sep 2013 _(I don't know if we have to put till date)_ Housewife. Unemployed as I am a housewife and give more importance to take care of my family and children's education being at home.

Yes, you need to start from Jan/ August 2003. If your spouse was studying somewhere within this timeframe until now, please mention the period, address where she was residing, mention the education and course details.

Some senior expats who have already filled this for the spouse who is a housewife, can correct me if the above note is correct.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello roposh,
> 
> Right off the bat, I completely understand your fret about providing your Canadian visa refusal details. One would certainly be worried to give such details, speculating whether it can inhibit his/her current visa process. I see that your case for Canadian visa refusal is so genuine. However, I really do not know how it will be viewed by CO (Logically it shouldn't hinder the current visa, but its hard to be confident as you know, at the end, it is all our luck and fate/destiny whatever we get or lose, I am a believer on that too).
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the detailed response Jre!
Lets see what other senior members have to say about this matter.

regards, 
roposh


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

*Should i include a copy of my old passport*



laurinoz said:


> Morning Charlie,
> 
> My guess is that you should try and get this passport number as you have clearly travelled with it.
> This question relates to your entire life, not just the past 10 years.
> I undertand it is complicated to obtain it, but I wouldn't take any risk with this immigration process.


After a mad search and a messy house I found my old passport. Now should I include a copy of this passport attached to form 80 or will passport details be enough?


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

*Complete Employment history*

I'm finding it difficult to give an accurate account of my employment history. I have no problem going back 15 years but after that I don't have specific dates for employment and unemployment. 23 years of a work history to state.

Any advice please?

Charlie72


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

charlie72 said:


> After a mad search and a messy house I found my old passport. Now should I include a copy of this passport attached to form 80 or will passport details be enough?


passport details only!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

charlie72 said:


> I'm finding it difficult to give an accurate account of my employment history. I have no problem going back 15 years but after that I don't have specific dates for employment and unemployment. 23 years of a work history to state.
> 
> Any advice please?
> 
> Charlie72


Again try to mad search documents of employment in your house /office /memory.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

charlie72 said:


> I'm finding it difficult to give an accurate account of my employment history. I have no problem going back 15 years but after that I don't have specific dates for employment and unemployment. 23 years of a work history to state.
> 
> Any advice please?
> 
> Charlie72


What about your résumé? You should have all your starting/finishing dates on it.
Another other option could be to go through your payslips.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

This form is a complete nightmare and having so many confusion. Think I'll fill up what I can & than post all my enquires...


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This form is a complete nightmare and having so many confusion. Think I'll fill up what I can & than post all my enquires...


Ok, let us know the fields you struggle with once you know.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> complete Form 80 on your computer and save a soft copy of the completed form.
> then take a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page.
> then both, scanned signature page and saved (soft copy) Form-80 PDF file merge using PDF-Merge into a single PDF file
> 
> ...


Hi Mithu!
I filled the form 80 and save soft copy in foxit reader. Printed the last two pages, signed it and scanned it. But I am unable to merge/edit soft copy of form 80 because it is protected by password. How did you manage to that? 

I dont want to print the 18 pages and then scan it again. Can anybody help me with this, please.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hi Mithu!
> I filled the form 80 and save soft copy in foxit reader. Printed the last two pages, signed it and scanned it. But I am unable to merge/edit soft copy of form 80 because it is protected by password. How did you manage to that?
> 
> I dont want to print the 18 pages and then scan it again. Can anybody help me with this, please.
> ...


Hello Roposh,
Try to remove restrictions from secured PDF files from here....
PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.

Please let me know the outcome!


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello! I have a question. I had filled up form 80 and realized there is a discrepancy from my initial application and form 80! I rechecked my application information and i answered no to the question: do you have any national documents?

On my form 80, i have written quite a number of national identity numbers, what should i do? It concerns me because i have been inconsistent. Your help and suggestions are. Much appreciated


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Roposh,
> Try to remove restrictions from secured PDF files from here....
> PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.
> 
> Please let me know the outcome!


Great mithu! 

Thanks for the help buddy. I have now edited the form 80 with ur help.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Monmatmar said:


> Hello! I have a question. I had filled up form 80 and realized there is a discrepancy from my initial application and form 80! I rechecked my application information and i answered no to the question: do you have any national documents?
> 
> On my form 80, i have written quite a number of national identity numbers, what should i do? It concerns me because i have been inconsistent. Your help and suggestions are. Much appreciated


Don't worry much ! It wont affect your application!


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks mithu, sure hope so


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Monmatmar said:


> Thanks mithu, sure hope so


Yes it is ! :drum::drum:


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have a doubt regarding questions number 1 of Form 80. There is a Note in the question which says "If your passport/travel document only shows one name, write that name in the Family name box".
Now my doubt is that should I mentioned my First Name and Last name in the Family name box or I should specify Last name in family name box and First Name in the Given Name box.

Please let me know your thoughts guys. Thanks.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

needpr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding questions number 1 of Form 80. There is a Note in the question which says "If your passport/travel document only shows one name, write that name in the Family name box".
> Now my doubt is that should I mentioned my First Name and Last name in the Family name box or I should specify Last name in family name box and First Name in the Given Name box.
> ...


Hola Needpr,

If you have a First name AND a Family name, then fill in the corresponding boxes
The special note is for people who do not have those 2.
Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

needpr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding questions number 1 of Form 80. There is a Note in the question which says "If your passport/travel document only shows one name, write that name in the Family name box".
> Now my doubt is that should I mentioned my First Name and Last name in the Family name box or I should specify Last name in family name box and First Name in the Given Name box.
> ...


Usually we put Last name in family name box and First Name in the Given Name box. 
All the best!


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I have query regarding q50 in form 80 where it asks for dissertation or thesis?
I have the details of the dissertation that i have done but does not have any evidence to prove that. I mean I dont have dissertation copy with me. 

So I am just thinking If i mention that i have done dissertation,, what if i will be asked for proof. Or should mark No to this answer as it would be simple but not true. 

pls advice

thank u


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

For me, if i dont have proof, i wouldnt write it in


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query regarding q50 in form 80 where it asks for dissertation or thesis?
> I have the details of the dissertation that i have done but does not have any evidence to prove that. I mean I dont have dissertation copy with me.
> ...


You are Careless Man! It is one of your achievement in life!


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You are Careless Man! It is one of your achievement in life!


U know answering to so many ques has becum headache for me. So shud I mention no to this if I cant prove it.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

the question regarding passports in form 80 
do we have to give all our previous passport numbers here.
secondly in the id documents question do we have to give our previous non computerised id card that ws about more than 10 years ago...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Its not an issue..........If you find any incorrect information you provided while reviewing the uploaded docs........You always have an option to submit Form 1023 with corrected information.....


When I was uploading the documents, by mistake I upload under "Australian expirence" instead of overseas. .
what should I do? do I need to submit form 1023?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mike alic said:


> When I was uploading the documents, by mistake I upload under "Australian expirence" instead of overseas. .
> what should I do? do I need to submit form 1023?


Yes.....do submit 1023 .....write the same reason..........when CO assigned......keep a reminder....

Cheers


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi ALL,

I didnt provided any incorrect information but while lodging 190 application I have missed out on 3 jobs of dependent and instead mentioned only 1 job details in the last 10 years. I am not claiming points for partner skills.

One option is that I mention the same in form 1221 or 80 of the dependent that is 1 job done.

second option is that I mention all the jobs that were done in form 1221 or 80 of the dependent. In this case, these 3 employment details will be additional than what i have provided in 190 application. 

Kindly advice which option will be better. Also in case of second option is there need to fill form 1023? but there is no incorrect information supplied rather incomplete information was given. Also If I give additional information now, wud that be ok as i dont want negative impact on the application. 

Seniors I will be grateful for ur advice....

Thanx...


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

HI Sahil,

I hope you can help me in this,

I want to apply for same subclass visa and I have an experience of 1.5 years at the moment and will be completing 2 years in January, 2014 as a Level 2 (Escalation Engineer) Cisco IP telephony Engineer (CUCM, Unity, UCCX and Gateways).

Agent told me that you fall under 190 sub class and can get visa if you get 7 bands each. 

I fall under the category of Network Administrator and is showing "Limited" in 2013-2014 ACT occupation list. 

Regards,

Sumit


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

sumit_sharma86 said:


> HI Sahil,
> 
> I hope you can help me in this,
> 
> ...


Hi Sumit,

What is your qualification, if you are computer science degree holder and only 2 years of experience as of Jan 2014 then you will have to go through ACS skills assessmet which will deduct your 2 years or experience to declare you a skilled employment in Network Admin profile.
After that you won't be able to claim any points against your experience.


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

Sorry if this has been covered before but I am in the process of filling out Form 80 and have queries on the following questions: please could you guys help me with the following queries?

Question 11. Do you currently have or ever had other passport/travel documents not shown in Question1?

I have been issued with a new passport this year as my old one got expired and all my travel details are in the old passport, so should I mention the details of old passport in the 11 questionnaire column as I have entered my new passport details in the question 1.

Question 16. Do you have or ever had national identity documents or number?

I have Indian drivers license, pan card and birth certificate, Should I enter details of all these?

Question 45. Have you traveled to any other country including short visits to the country of citizenship during the past 10 years?

In the reason of visit column, what should I mention about my stay in the country of citizenship (ie.India) 

Question 46.the addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years, must account month/date?

Do I need to mention the address of the place (my home address) during the period while I was abroad, visited India for one or two months in 3 years?? 

Question 57 and 59: Been refused a visa for Australia or any other Country?/Have you ever had a visa cancelled,been refused fromany country>?
My husband had applied for WHM, UK in 2005 and was rejected , no reason was mentioned, stamped it on his old passport?
???

Please,guide me to enter the correct answers !!

Thank You


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

Please find answer to your queries in BOLD




darshamar said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before but I am in the process of filling out Form 80 and have queries on the following questions: please could you guys help me with the following queries?
> 
> Question 11. Do you currently have or ever had other passport/travel documents not shown in Question1?
> 
> ...


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

*Thank you*



Imf9 said:


> Please find answer to your queries in BOLD


Thank you for your guidance and appreciate to take time on answering my queries!!

I might come back with another bundle of queries, ....


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Imf9 said:


> Please find answer to your queries in BOLD


thanks. I believe ita help to everyone. 

I am not in my home country for last 8 years. so the pcc should be submit for that as well? or CO will request for the country where I m living now..

thanks


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

mike alic said:


> thanks. I believe ita help to everyone.
> 
> I am not in my home country for last 8 years. so the pcc should be submit for that as well? or CO will request for the country where I m living now..
> 
> thanks


you can check the requirements for PCC, you have to get it from the country you lived for 12 months..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Imf9 said:


> you can check the requirements for PCC, you have to get it from the country you lived for 12 months..


yup I read through. earlier I mixed up. for last 10 years, any place where I lived more than 12 months. pcc is required. .


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I didnt provided any incorrect information but while lodging 190 application I have missed out on 3 jobs of dependent and instead mentioned only 1 job details in the last 10 years. I am not claiming points for partner skills.
> 
> ...



Request members for their suggestions...


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

well... I think if you are not claiming points then why to worry... nobody is interested in anything extra...just leave as it is...


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I also thought the same..but while filling form 80 it ask for all the periods to account for in the last ten years...so I m thinkin to upfront put all the employment details of dependent before CO might question me....but only thing which is stopping me is the worry that it will become additional details to what I ve mentioned while filing 190 application. Can co ask me that y didn't u mention before?


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

why are you mentioning it now in form 80??? think as a person evaluating an application, you might get answer as what you are more interested in...


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanx imf
"What you are more interested in", I really didnt understand wht u r trying to say....kindly explain


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

as a person evaluating an application you are least interested in secondary applicant's last 10 years job activity.... this form is basically a character assessment form, you are jobless or doing job, doesn't have any impact on your character.... since you are not claiming points so DIAC would not going to verify such nitty gritties

mentioning the details now would only create doubts in the mind of the CO, which could result in delays and extra proofs requirement... 

how would you proof that you did it mistakenly.... it could be intentional... hiding facts... or may be now creating new things.... CO might think like that...

think thoroughly before doing any such thing... it is always better...


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Subscribing


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> Subscribing


Welcome


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Imf9 said:


> as a person evaluating an application you are least interested in secondary applicant's last 10 years job activity.... this form is basically a character assessment form, you are jobless or doing job, doesn't have any impact on your character.... since you are not claiming points so DIAC would not going to verify such nitty gritties
> 
> mentioning the details now would only create doubts in the mind of the CO, which could result in delays and extra proofs requirement...
> 
> ...


Thanks IMF..


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Please help me with Question 51. g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? what should I write? my father born in Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but he hold 3 citizenship as when he born it was British India then East Pakistan then Bangladesh. What should I write in 51.g. from which date??? :help:


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Please help me with Question 51. g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? what should I write? my father born in Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but he hold 3 citizenship as when he born it was British India then East Pakistan then Bangladesh. What should I write in 51.g. from which date??? :help:


Write all of them. From his birthdate to current if it is still current. If it has ceased then write the date when it ceased.

Eg
1. British india - birthdate to current
2. East pakistan - dec 15, 1985 to dec 15 2000
3. Bangladesh - birthdate to current

Etc


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Question 49 of form 80: List all education and qualifications undertaken.... From where I should start? from Class one/ Play group  or from Higher Secondary education or from Bachelor degree? :help:


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Again a question regarding form 80: Question no. 47. give details of all employment including period of unemployment....
I was unemployed from my birthday to the age 5 years (until admitted to school ). Then again 4 months of unemployment between Bachelor and Masters degree (waiting for Masters class to be started)....After Masters degree to now I am working as a University teacher (no unemployment). so what should I write? Should I start from Masters degree completion or I have to mention the 4 months gap between Bachelor and Masters degree??? :help:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Question 49 of form 80: List all education and qualifications undertaken.... From where I should start? from Class one/ Play group  or from Higher Secondary education or from Bachelor degree? :help:


Most current one should be placed first.

... Bachelor Degree......then.... Higher Secondary education.... Secondary school certificate.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Again a question regarding form 80: Question no. 47. give details of all employment including period of unemployment....
> I was unemployed from my birthday to the age 5 years (until admitted to school ). Then again 4 months of unemployment between Bachelor and Masters degree (waiting for Masters class to be started)....After Masters degree to now I am working as a University teacher (no unemployment). so what should I write? Should I start from Masters degree completion or I have to mention the 4 months gap between Bachelor and Masters degree??? :help:


DIAC is not looking for this gap between education rather gap between employment.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> Please help me with Question 51. g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? what should I write? my father born in Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but he hold 3 citizenship as when he born it was British India then East Pakistan then Bangladesh. What should I write in 51.g. from which date??? :help:


51.g. ...... Yes.......Bangladesh
From .... (give Date of birth)
To....... Current


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear 7 star Senior Expat Mithu Brother,

Many many thanks for your replies.......


----------



## Mashtor (Aug 4, 2013)

I have completed my form 80. But facing problem with scan and upload. If I scan the 18 pages with 200 dpi the size of the file exceeds 5mb limit. On the other hand, If I keep the file size below 5mb, the quality of scan become very poor. What could I do? Please :help: from your experience.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mashtor said:


> I have completed my form 80. But facing problem with scan and upload. If I scan the 18 pages with 200 dpi the size of the file exceeds 5mb limit. On the other hand, If I keep the file size below 5mb, the quality of scan become very poor. What could I do? Please :help: from your experience.


Why aren't you reading previous posts thoroughly? Loads of options discussed there.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Why aren't you reading previous posts thoroughly? Loads of options discussed there.


mithu, agree with u. I start reading from page 1, before filling up the form 80. lot of information is there either in direct or indirect way.


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

I was contacted by CO to fill form 80. I am facing an issue while filling the form.
There is a section in which we need to fill in the residential addresses for the past 10 years. I need to know if I am suppose to mention the addresses for the short term trips to other countries.Though travel information can be mentioned in the travel section except the address. Can anyone please guide.


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

needpr said:


> I was contacted by CO to fill form 80. I am facing an issue while filling the form.
> There is a section in which we need to fill in the residential addresses for the past 10 years. I need to know if I am suppose to mention the addresses for the short term trips to other countries.Though travel information can be mentioned in the travel section except the address. Can anyone please guide.


Holidays dont matter.. You need to write the address u have stayed for more than 12mos


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

people, it says you shall use a pen to fill in the form, don't do it electronically.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Guirguis said:


> people, it says you shall use a pen to fill in the form, don't do it electronically.


You can do it electronically. No prob.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

does the question that asks abt any other passports means previous expired passports or passports from other countries???


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

khanash said:


> does the question that asks abt any other passports means previous expired passports or passports from other countries???


Yes


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

yes???
is it about expired passports
OR
passports of other countries???
i have only one passport but have a few expired passports?/


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

khanash said:


> yes???
> is it about expired passports
> OR
> passports of other countries???
> i have only one passport but have a few expired passports?/



any one... but actually citizen of other country is asked separately as i remember


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

khanash said:


> yes???
> is it about expired passports
> OR
> passports of other countries???
> i have only one passport but have a few expired passports?/


All the passporst you ever held.. Expired included. As you might have applied for visas in the past using your old passports. And your travels using the old passports as well. So all of it


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

well thank u now its clear...
But i have another query i do have two previous passports but not before that as i lost thm in a fire accident .....i did not have any visa in it and since it ws already expired i didnt care much......will i have to show it to thm as well.....or it is not mandatory as ive heard tht previous passports need to be shown at the airport ????


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Where to upload form1023? not able to find any category..


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

khanash said:


> well thank u now its clear...
> But i have another query i do have two previous passports but not before that as i lost thm in a fire accident .....i did not have any visa in it and since it ws already expired i didnt care much......will i have to show it to thm as well.....or it is not mandatory as ive heard tht previous passports need to be shown at the airport ????


If you lost them, you lost them. You dont have to show old passports. They are just for your background check. Itll make their jobs easier abd possibly their decision faster if you provide everything you can.


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Where to upload form1023? not able to find any category..


Upload them under form 1022 and just put in the description it is form 1023


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Monmatmar said:


> Upload them under form 1022 and just put in the description it is form 1023


thanks.. BTW, earlier i did mistake. I uploaded my overseas educational docs under Australian education category, so I want to upload 1023, to highlight my mistake.. is it correct?


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

Yup. That shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

i like to be prepared as I am agent less  so I have almost completed mine & my wife's form 80 by taking help from this thread & one other link

Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 1 - 6

the above link guides you question by question - & I hope it will be a help to many !!! so guys cheers !! n enjoy


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

now my question is does DIAC asks both form 80 & form 1221 or just one ? I would like to fill both in advance...


----------



## Monmatmar (Aug 29, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> now my question is does DIAC asks both form 80 & form 1221 or just one ? I would like to fill both in advance...


Depends... Form 80 usually for main applicant and form 1221 for dependents 18y/o and up. Upload it if you want, wouldnt hurt. In my case i just uploaded form 80 for the main applicant.. Thats it and i got the grant.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks Monmatmar


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

one query guys about form 80, I have already submitted the form 80 to my attached CO. I was going through form today and noticed that point # 11 where they have asked "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents not already shown at question1?" 

I have checked it as "No", but got confused today if it means that even if I had an old expired passport I should have provided the information? is that correct? or it means passport form some other country.

appreciate if anyone please let me what was correct and now how can I intimate my CO about the same?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

raj333 said:


> one query guys about form 80, I have already submitted the form 80 to my attached CO. I was going through form today and noticed that point # 11 where they have asked "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents not already shown at question1?"
> 
> I have checked it as "No", but got confused today if it means that even if I had an old expired passport I should have provided the information? is that correct? or it means passport form some other country.
> 
> appreciate if anyone please let me what was correct and now how can I intimate my CO about the same?


IMO it refers to passport from a different country. A friend checked this with a migration consultant as well. I also searched extensively on the forum and people have both opinions (it includes expired too and it refers to different country)

But in my case I added expired passports too. just to be on the safe side. I would suggest you to drop an email to your CO. A polite and concise email never hurts.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> i like to be prepared as I am agent less  so I have almost completed mine & my wife's form 80 by taking help from this thread & one other link
> 
> Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 1 - 6
> 
> the above link guides you question by question - & I hope it will be a help to many !!! so guys cheers !! n enjoy


Surfer! that is a good link


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hey!*

I got a query.

I am Indian and worked in UK for 2 years between 2006 and 2008. During those years, I visited quite a few european countries for holidays ( 5 days max). 

In response to question 45 and 46 in Form 80, I believe, I should write only about my stay in UK as it was considerable and not about the short holiday stints mainly because there is no way I could remember all those hotels and their addresses!

My agent says I should write all I can (!!).

Any views here?


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> I got a query.
> 
> I am Indian and worked in UK for 2 years between 2006 and 2008. During those years, I visited quite a few european countries for holidays ( 5 days max).
> 
> ...



I think you should mention all travel details which has stamped on your passport for last 10 years that's what they are looking for. you could get the dates as well from the stamping on your passport.

cheers, Rajat


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> IMO it refers to passport from a different country. A friend checked this with a migration consultant as well. I also searched extensively on the forum and people have both opinions (it includes expired too and it refers to different country)
> 
> But in my case I added expired passports too. just to be on the safe side. I would suggest you to drop an email to your CO. A polite and concise email never hurts.



Waseem,
Thanks! yeah probably would do that. should I attach the updated form 80 as well or will ask the CO if they need more information.

cheers,


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> I got a query.
> 
> I am Indian and worked in UK for 2 years between 2006 and 2008. During those years, I visited quite a few european countries for holidays ( 5 days max).
> 
> ...


Yes, many European nations do not require visa stamp to go around. It is not a big deal if you forgot as it was short holiday trip. But it is very much advisable to write all those.

This is where documenting every day activities for our self reference comes into picture. (May it be our day to day fund expenditure or activities - Dairy writing HaHa).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Yes, many European nations do not require visa stamp to go around. It is not a big deal if you forgot as it was short holiday trip. But it is very much advisable to write all those.
> 
> This is where documenting every day activities for our self reference comes into picture. (May it be our day to day fund expenditure or activities - Dairy writing HaHa).
> 
> ...


JR,


I can for sure come up with the dates but even a daily diary wouldn't have helped with hotel names and addresses!


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

raj333 said:


> I think you should mention all travel details which has stamped on your passport for last 10 years that's what they are looking for. you could get the dates as well from the stamping on your passport.
> 
> cheers, Rajat


Yeah! but then next question asks for complete addresses where I stayed!


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

raj333 said:


> Waseem,
> Thanks! yeah probably would do that. should I attach the updated form 80 as well or will ask the CO if they need more information.
> 
> cheers,


Do not attach the updated form 80, just ask the question. most probably she is going to tell you that expired passports detail is not required.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Yeah! but then next question asks for complete addresses where I stayed!


you are confusing question 45 and 46. Both are different. Let me explain.

45: Put all your travel history of last 10 years. only dates, country names, reason are needed. Addresses are NOT required.

so in your case, all travel history of last 10 years. Including EU trips should be provided.

46. Provide the dates and ADDRESSES of all places where you have lived in last 10 years. Definition of lived : place where you have stayed at least for XX months or XX years (check the exact number of months/years from DIAC website)

In your case: 
your UK address(es) and you India address(es) with dates etc should go here. No need to mention EU trips as those do NOT count as "lived".

I hope all this mumble jumble makes sense


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Yeah! but then next question asks for complete addresses where I stayed!


Dear *gsr1603*,
Read Carefully Q: 45 and 46.

For Q. 45, address is not required ; just mention the travels and it's reasons.
For Q.46 , address is required ; give addresses where you lived in UK for 2 years between 2006 and 2008.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *gsr1603*,
> Read Carefully Q: 45 and 46.
> 
> For Q. 45, address is not required ; just mention the travels and it's reasons.
> ...


hey Mithu I just saw that you had gotten the grant  ... congrats man !!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> JR,
> 
> 
> I can for sure come up with the dates but even a daily diary wouldn't have helped with hotel names and addresses!


Cool, as others (Mithu and Waseem) has explained, you can fill it for now.

Personally, I document every hotel invoices, purchasing of products invoices etc for my reference. I have to be still better in documenting everyday expenses too which I am not doing. It depends on individuals traits 

Best regards
JT


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> you are confusing question 45 and 46. Both are different. Let me explain.
> 
> 45: Put all your travel history of last 10 years. only dates, country names, reason are needed. Addresses are NOT required.
> 
> ...


Oops! My oversight. Everything makes sense now!

Thanks a ton.


----------



## rashed84 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Travel overseas*

Hello guys,
I have a question with my 189 visa application. Say, I upload my form 80 now with no overseas travel record. My CO will be assigned in November (hopefully). I have a plan to visit Nepal this January. So after I come back to BD, will i need to submit a correction form for the overseas travel record??

Thanks
Rashed


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

rashed84 said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a question with my 189 visa application. Say, I upload my form 80 now with no overseas travel record. My CO will be assigned in November (hopefully). I have a plan to visit Nepal this January. So after I come back to BD, will i need to submit a correction form for the overseas travel record??
> 
> Thanks
> Rashed


if you submit your form 80 now, you wont need to update/inform DIAC about your new travel later in January.


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Please advise under which category in my electronic visa application I should upload forms 80 and 1221? Thanks (I filled them out and signed by hand and made PDF scanned copies)


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Timur said:


> Please advise under which category in my electronic visa application I should upload forms 80 and 1221? Thanks (I filled them out and signed by hand and made PDF scanned copies)


I mean I cannnot find the category where these forms are to be uploaded...


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

Timur said:


> I mean I cannnot find the category where these forms are to be uploaded...


you can find it in evidence of character...


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .

thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated! 

I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky . 

anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.

hope to see you sometime in Australia!

cheers, 
Rajat Saxena


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hello *Rajat Saxena*,
Congrats again. I am moving to Perth in mid February!


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Rajat Saxena*,
> Congrats again. I am moving to Perth in mid February!


Thanks Mithu!
thats great will be in touch and plan to meetup there. 

cheers, 
Rajat


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

*name at birth*

hello...

My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.

While lodging application, I declared that I *have never been known* by any other name, because no one knows my previous name(even my parents dont remember now...its been 26 year)..

So now, everywhere I declared that I have never been known by other name which is just mentioned in birth certificate..

Now, while filling form 80, Q-8: Have you ever been known by any other name which includes "NAME AT BIRTH"...What should I write..?


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> hello...
> 
> My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.
> 
> ...


Have you submitted any document to DIAC which mentions your "name at birth" ? or will you need to submit that document in future ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> Have you submitted any document to DIAC which mentions your "name at birth" ? or will you need to submit that document in future ?


i did not submit any doc and i will submit form 80 and 1221


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> i did not submit any doc and i will submit form 80 and 1221


Then I would suggest do not mention it. 
what document did you provide for you age verification ? Birth certificate ?
and your birth certificate mentions your different name. right ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> Then I would suggest do not mention it.
> what document did you provide for you age verification ? Birth certificate ?
> and your birth certificate mentions your different name. right ?


i am thinking that only. bcz i never mentioned it and the reason is tha question I interpreted like that I have never been known by any persons by my previous name.

I had uploaded passport, school leaving certificate, 10th grade marksheet and PAN card as date of birth proof.

any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

The ideal thing will be to have your Birth certificate updated as well.



akshay1229 said:


> i am thinking that only. bcz i never mentioned it and the reason is tha question I interpreted like that I have never been known by any persons by my previous name.
> 
> I had uploaded passport, school leaving certificate, 10th grade marksheet and PAN card as date of birth proof.
> 
> any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

This is regarding PCC status tracking in India.
Can anyone let me know what are the different Status updates we would get to see while we track the PCC status online? 
Mine is right now reflecting as "Police verification initiated and has been sent to SP office."
I want to understand different steps involved and how long each of it would take.
Please help me understand the situation.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

itisme said:


> This is regarding PCC status tracking in India.
> Can anyone let me know what are the different Status updates we would get to see while we track the PCC status online?
> Mine is right now reflecting as "Police verification initiated and has been sent to SP office."
> I want to understand different steps involved and how long each of it would take.
> Please help me understand the situation.



Hey,

SP office will send your papers for verification to your area police station, and status will tell you that, once your are verified in the police station after 2-3 days your will get sms that your PCC is ready and can be collected from PP office

I would suggest you go to the police station directly and let the concerned person know about your PCC request and that its urgent, ask for the documents they will require, ready your docs (neighbour's signature and ID etc), even before it reaches police station from SP office. it will expedite the process, else you will keep waiting and they will work on there own pace .

cheers


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Hey,
> 
> SP office will send your papers for verification to your area police station, and status will tell you that, once your are verified in the police station after 2-3 days your will get sms that your PCC is ready and can be collected from PP office
> 
> ...


Raj, Thanks alot for your suggestion. Will get in touch with local Police Station and get the information to expedite the same.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

In the very first question that is mentioned in Form 80.."I am applying for visa to travel to Australia as migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence" which option is suitable for 190 visa??


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> In the very first question that is mentioned in Form 80.."I am applying for visa to travel to Australia as migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence" which option is suitable for 190 visa??


Permanent Residence


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> In the very first question that is mentioned in Form 80.."I am applying for visa to travel to Australia as migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence" which option is suitable for 190 visa??


if u r in australia then choose the second option but if u r applying outside of australia then choose the first option.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

khanash said:


> if u r in australia then choose the second option but if u r applying outside of australia then choose the first option.


Hi Khanash, 

R u sure about this ? My agent told me that I choose second option "that I m applying in australia for permanent residency". btw I m outside Australia...

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My spouse is a non-migrating applicant in my 189 application. Which option I should choose for Q1. of Form 80.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

now u got me confused as well......i guess follow what ur agent says....
i ticked first option and i m outside australia


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Confused..confused..confused..Dunno wht to do ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Do the answers of the questions of Form 80 need to be updated if a change in circumstances or any instance alters any answer of Form 80 AFTER the Form has been uploaded ?

Will appreciate if experienced guys can reflect something on this.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

sahil772 said:


> Confused..confused..confused..Dunno wht to do ?


if you are outside Australia and you dont have any active Australian visa (e.g. Study, Visist etc) then you should choose first option i.e. Migrant

if you reread the options under second choice ( a *further *temporary stay / PR / *Protection*) you can get the idea that these options can only applicable if the applicant is already in Australia.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Do the answers of the questions of Form 80 need to be updated if a change in circumstances or any instance alters any answer of Form 80 AFTER the Form has been uploaded ?
> 
> Will appreciate if experienced guys can reflect something on this.


nope. no need to refill form 80 (unless required by CO). Just fill change in circumstances form and upload it.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

look sahil waseem bhai solved ur query and removed the confusion.......see i ws right!!!


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks khanash, waseem and imf9 for ur inputs. Yes Khanash, Waseem has cleared all confusion. I believe imf9 will also agree on this. U were right khanash. 

I will select first option of "migrant"as I m outside Australia. 

Cheers.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Thanks khanash, waseem and imf9 for ur inputs. Yes Khanash, Waseem has cleared all confusion. I believe imf9 will also agree on this. U were right khanash.
> 
> I will select first option of "migrant"as I m outside Australia.
> 
> ...


Though I was outside australia I selected "Permanent Resident" and my CO did not raise any question.


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seperate Form 80 for Main and Secondary Applicants?*

Hi All,

This is regarding Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment.

In the "Request Checklist.pdf" document, Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment, has been requested for Main Applicant and Secondary Applicant.

Do I need to fill 2 Form 80's one for Main Applicant (that is for me) and another one for Secondary Applicant (for my wife)? :rolleyes2:

Kindly clarify.

Thanks,
ssenthil


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ssenthil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is regarding Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment.
> 
> ...


Form 80 for main applicant

Form 1221 for dependent applicants (age above 18)

In your case, you need to fill form 80 for yourself and form 1221 for your wife.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Form 80 for main applicant
> 
> Form 1221 for dependent applicants (age above 18)
> 
> In your case, you need to fill form 80 for yourself and form 1221 for your wife.


I have been also asked for same but...

It is saying that 

Both applicants are requested to complete and return form 80 and form 1221...
Both forms for both applicants...

Check it again...it must be saying for both..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Form 80 for main applicant
> 
> Form 1221 for dependent applicants (age above 18)
> 
> In your case, you need to fill form 80 for yourself and form 1221 for your wife.


Hi mate, I am not agree with you.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> I have been also asked for same but...
> 
> It is saying that
> 
> ...


Why I did not need to do that?

In the e-visa page, it requested me to submit form 80 and my wife form 1221.

I don't see any difference between two form 80 from both applicants, why we need to duplicate?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Why I did not need to do that?
> 
> In the e-visa page, it requested me to submit form 80 and my wife form 1221.
> 
> I don't see any difference between two form 80 from both applicants, why we need to duplicate?


Check the request check list PDF sent by CO...it will clarify your doubt..

Form 80 is asked for both applicants.


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Form 80 for main applicant
> 
> Form 1221 for dependent applicants (age above 18)
> 
> In your case, you need to fill form 80 for yourself and form 1221 for your wife.


Vinhnguyenvan,

Thanks for the update.
Please see below the items requested by the CO.

There is no mention of Form 1221, for both applicants (main and secondary) only Form 80 is requested.

Please confirm.

=========================================================

Main Applicant
senyyyy

Evidence of Character
?
Overseas Police Clearance - National

Evidence of Character
?
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


Secondary Applicant(s)
vinyyyyy
Evidence of Character
?
Overseas Police Clearance - National
Evidence of Character
?
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Evidence of English Language Ability
?
Functional English

=========================================================

Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ssenthil said:


> Vinhnguyenvan,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> Please see below the items requested by the CO.
> ...


Maybe different CO team has different requirement. My CO from GSM Adelaide 7. I uploaded all documents including form 80 for me and form 1221 for my wife into e-visa page as requested in the link attached before I was assigned CO. When CO appeared, she just asked me to provide PCC since I am in Singapore , and I need letter from DIAC to proceed with Singapore police.

In your case, if request is from CO, better to follow the CO's instruction.

In addition, I also let you know my case, my wife studies a master degree (part time), if follow the requirement she needs to take IELTS to get a minimum 4.5, but I uploaded her master degree and no more requirement for IELTS. Hence, it is case by case situation.


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Maybe different CO team has different requirement. My CO from GSM Adelaide 7. I uploaded all documents including form 80 for me and form 1221 for my wife into e-visa page as requested in the link attached before I was assigned CO. When CO appeared, she just asked me to provide PCC since I am in Singapore , and I need letter from DIAC to proceed with Singapore police.
> 
> In your case, if request is from CO, better to follow the CO's instruction.
> 
> In addition, I also let you know my case, my wife studies a master degree (part time), if follow the requirement she needs to take IELTS to get a minimum 4.5, but I uploaded her master degree and no more requirement for IELTS. Hence, it is case by case situation.


Thanks for the update.
I've updated the Form 80 for both of us.

Will upload in a couple of days.

Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Maybe different CO team has different requirement. My CO from GSM Adelaide 7. I uploaded all documents including form 80 for me and form 1221 for my wife into e-visa page as requested in the link attached before I was assigned CO. When CO appeared, she just asked me to provide PCC since I am in Singapore , and I need letter from DIAC to proceed with Singapore police.
> 
> In your case, if request is from CO, better to follow the CO's instruction.
> 
> In addition, I also let you know my case, my wife studies a master degree (part time), if follow the requirement she needs to take IELTS to get a minimum 4.5, but I uploaded her master degree and no more requirement for IELTS. Hence, it is case by case situation.


Hello *Vinhnguyenvan19781983*,
It is wise to submit Form 80 for all 18 years and above , irrespective of CO. Because it is your character particulars.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

My case, I followed what was requested which appeared in the attached link in evisa.

In my section, it showed the link that required me to fill and upload form 80. In my wife section, another link that required for form 1221.

And I got grant without any further request.

So as I say it depends case by case.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> My case, I followed what was requested which appeared in the attached link in evisa.
> 
> In my section, it showed the link that required me to fill and upload form 80. In my wife section, another link that required for form 1221.
> 
> ...


Then your case is exceptional as of few folks who even did not submitted form 80 for main applicant! We are talking here about in general !


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys,

My CO has asked for Form 80 for both of us. I have filled it up and ready to go. Can someone guide me whats the best of the below 2 methods:

1. Fill the 18 pages in softcopy and then print them all. sign and scan them and email it to the CO as a single file.

2. Print page 17 (signature page), sign it & scan that. Now i am unable to find a way to merge pages 1 to 16, 17(new scan) & page 18 (section J). 

I tried a few softwares, but just not able to get around it.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO has asked for Form 80 for both of us. I have filled it up and ready to go. Can someone guide me whats the best of the below 2 methods:
> 
> ...


Option 2 is better. 
Try these online 
PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.
PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Option 2 is better.
> Try these online
> PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.
> PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.


Thanks.

can you pls guide me, how can i just use page 1 to 16 & Page 18 of the saved file and insert the new scanned page?


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO has asked for Form 80 for both of us. I have filled it up and ready to go. Can someone guide me whats the best of the below 2 methods:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Try cute PDF writer. when you will give print command, just select the cute pdf writer in the printer selection and select 1-16 pages. it will save those 16 pages in one file...

now scna the 17 and 18th page and use online free tool PDF fill PDf editor to combine all the pdf files...


hope this will help.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

harshaldesai said:


> Thanks.
> 
> can you pls guide me, how can i just use page 1 to 16 & Page 18 of the saved file and insert the new scanned page?


Hello harshaldesai,

Follow these
1) Fill form 80 ( Page 1-18)
2) Print page 17 , then sign 
3) Now merge signed page 17 to your form 80;now your pages are total 19.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO has asked for Form 80 for both of us. I have filled it up and ready to go. Can someone guide me whats the best of the below 2 methods:
> 
> ...


You can try this software to do whatever you want.

I used the option 2 for my application.

FREE PDF Tools to Merge, Split, Encrypt, Rotate, Crop, Header, Watermark, Image to PDF, PDF to Image...


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks alot guys for ur inputs. I did a little bit different. here is what i did. 

1. Print to Pdf page 1 to 16
2. Print Page 17
3. Print to pdf page 18

Then i scanned the Page 17 and saved it. So i had 3 pdf files, Page 1-16, Page 17 & Page 18. The i simply used pdf merge PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.

And selected the files in order as shown in image below and clicked on Merge and i had all 18 pages as it were with my signed Page 17. 









Cheers!!!


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello harshaldesai,
> 
> Follow these
> 1) Fill form 80 ( Page 1-18)
> ...


I did the same...kept page no. 18 unsigned but dated and scanned another page with sign and date..and merged...and now its total 19 pages...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

harshaldesai said:


> Thanks alot guys for ur inputs. I did a little bit different. here is what i did.
> 
> 1. Print to Pdf page 1 to 16
> 2. Print Page 17
> ...


Hi...nice work...
But check ur merged single file...bcz in same way, I found that some radio buttons with ticks are not showing...so check it again..

Good Luck


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*spouse qualification?*

Hi mithu93ku,
I appreciate you for ur polite attitude to help others.My question is related to my Spouse.She left school at 10th standard and also i am not sure abt her ielts success so i choose to pay 2nd fee when asked. so in qualification what should i enter ? only 10 th class will be enough , plz guide. also for work experience what should i enter as she has never been employed. so how should i fill it. thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

saghirq said:


> Hi mithu93ku,
> I appreciate you for ur polite attitude to help others.My question is related to my Spouse.She left school at 10th standard and also i am not sure abt her ielts success so i choose to pay 2nd fee when asked. so in qualification what should i enter ? only 10 th class will be enough , plz guide. also for work experience what should i enter as she has never been employed. so how should i fill it. thanks in advance.


only 10th class for qualification would suffice.
Use "Housewife" in work experience and no more details as "N/A" is not accepting by some CO. 
Some others could put their opinion here.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

A basic question, which someone have probably already asked. In eVisa, I do not see the requirement of Form 80 expicitly in the documents that is being requested. Under which head, should we provide the same??


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

cooluno said:


> A basic question, which someone have probably already asked. In eVisa, I do not see the requirement of Form 80 expicitly in the documents that is being requested. Under which head, should we provide the same??


Cooluno,

put it under 

"Character, Evidence of"

cheers,


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Cooluno,
> 
> put it under
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Raj! Much appreciated!!


----------



## adnan qadir (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear Seniors 

I have been rejected from UK visa due to non disclosure of the fact that i have already applied for UK visa. As per visa officer i have done so deliberately with intentions to conceal fact. However as no fake documents are provided (i have just lied while filling the form) there was no ban from U.K. Now i intend to apply for Australian Migration. Is there any risk that i would fail character test solely due to this reason?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have some questions regarding form 80:


- I over stayed in United States when I was a student there. Once I finished my degree, I left the country. No deportation. How should I answer the following questions. If yes could it have a serious impact on my application. 

Question:
Left any country to avoid being removed or deported (including Australia)?

- I studied in university 1 then transfered to univerity 2 and again transfered to university 3. How should I answer question 49. If I mention all the universities, what should i write in course status. The options avaiable are 1) Completed course 2) Withdrew 3) Currently enrolled. 

Appreciate the help

Regards
Mansoor Ahmed


----------



## itisme (Apr 29, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some questions regarding form 80:
> 
> ...


Mack 1982,
What did you do in your case? How did you answer the question?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some questions regarding form 80:
> 
> ...


If you've returned to your country using a valid visa, the answer to first question should be 'No' ...

For your second question, I was in a similar situation whereas I switched course but not college. what I did is write all the completed ones in the Grid, and later in Part J, declared I did that course for 5 months but later on switched, you can do similar stuff; as long as it is declared in the form, no one can charge you for concealing any facts.

After talking with few experienced guys, what I've understood is that applicants may have negative past records regarding traveling like overstaying, other visa refusals and education gaps etc. but all these can not really overturn an AUS PR visa decision AS LONG AS they are truthfully declared in the Form 80, that is mentioned and NOT lied about, yes proceedings can be delayed a bit, but if no lies are found and CO understands that the applicant has actually declared all the past history even the negatives with veracity and honesty, he will eventually issue the grant. But you must be prepared to clarify further if CO wants more clarifications.

The only BIG NO NO is Criminal Offenses and Court Proceedings against you.


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear senior expats looking for your help 
I have filled form 80 for me and spouse in spouse employment history I have mentioned her details as she is working in the company from 2008 till date wherein in Diac application form it is mentioned that spouse is not working from the last 10 years what should I do in this scenario I am not claiming points for my spouse exp and education.
I think my agent has already uploaded the form 80.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

abhinav12 said:


> Dear senior expats looking for your help
> I have filled form 80 for me and spouse in spouse employment history I have mentioned her details as she is working in the company from 2008 till date wherein in Diac application form it is mentioned that spouse is not working from the last 10 years what should I do in this scenario I am not claiming points for my spouse exp and education.
> I think my agent has already uploaded the form 80.


I c no problem *abhinav12*.


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks bro for your prompt response I am just praying to god


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

*from 80*



abhinav12 said:


> Thanks bro for your prompt response I am just praying to god


Dear all

my student visa to UK was refused 12 years ago. i have supplied form 80. do i need to send the refusal letter or passport scan copy of page on which refusal case no and date was entered by UKBA. reasons of refusal were1-u donot intend to study and u are not able to study.2- cannot meet expenses. 3- will not leave UK. plzz reply

thanks in advance


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> Dear all
> 
> my student visa to UK was refused 12 years ago. i have supplied form 80. do i need to send the refusal letter or passport scan copy of page on which refusal case no and date was entered by UKBA. reasons of refusal were1-u donot intend to study and u are not able to study.2- cannot meet expenses. 3- will not leave UK. plzz reply
> 
> thanks in advance


I think, u need to supply all info in form 80, which should include dates and reasons and others, if any...
No need to produce proof for that...

If it is require, CO will ask for it...


What I think, that based on your passport number and country, they can track everything about you...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> Dear all
> 
> my student visa to UK was refused 12 years ago. i have supplied form 80. do i need to send the refusal letter or passport scan copy of page on which refusal case no and date was entered by UKBA. reasons of refusal were1-u donot intend to study and u are not able to study.2- cannot meet expenses. 3- will not leave UK. plzz reply
> 
> thanks in advance


As you still have the letter in possession, just upload the refusal letter.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> As you still have the letter in possession, just upload the refusal letter.


I don't think that he should upload it...if require, CO will ask for it..


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

Dear 

CO is not alloted yet. um still confused what to do


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> Dear
> 
> CO is not alloted yet. um still confused what to do


Do not send your the refusal letter and give details in form 80.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> Dear
> 
> CO is not alloted yet. um still confused what to do


Plz post such questions in dedicated thread...


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> Dear all
> 
> my student visa to UK was refused 12 years ago. i have supplied form 80. do i need to send the refusal letter or passport scan copy of page on which refusal case no and date was entered by UKBA. reasons of refusal were1-u donot intend to study and u are not able to study.2- cannot meet expenses. 3- will not leave UK. plzz reply
> 
> thanks in advance




Hi buddy,

Its always better to be safe than sorry. Its good to be very honest and upfront. There is no point hiding anything….because if they later find out that u have concealed some information, it cud act against u. U wudnt want to lie and be in fear all the time….. Ur visa was refused 12 years ago – this does not mean u have committed a crime.

12 years ago is long time…ur present situation must be very different from what it was back then.

Many ppl get visa refusal…that does not mean it is the end of their travel plans. I’m very sure that…ur refusal 12 years ago shud not act as an obstacle against u. That time is long gone. Don’t worry. Give them the right details wherever they’ve asked for – This is what I suggest.

All the best.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> Dear all
> 
> my student visa to UK was refused 12 years ago. i have supplied form 80. do i need to send the refusal letter or passport scan copy of page on which refusal case no and date was entered by UKBA. reasons of refusal were1-u donot intend to study and u are not able to study.2- cannot meet expenses. 3- will not leave UK. plzz reply
> 
> thanks in advance


Look, No point really throwing up the same questions repeatedly ... To add to my previois points ... 

This refusal is of little consequence to your current PR application, because:

1. A decade has gone by, even a visa ban, which is handed down for serious offenses, ends in 10 years time. 

2. None of the refusal reasons are of anything substantial.

3. Its a student visa which is not even closely related to PR.

Though you can attach the refusal letter but in fact you don't even have to do that, just mention the reasons in Form 80.

The point is, DO NOT hide the fact and mention your previous passport details accurately.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you please help me understand the following:

Who all should fill Form 80(Self, Spouse, Kid) or all ?

When and Why is this required.

Is there any other form along with this which is required ?

When do I need to submit 1221 ? Is that also reqd to be submitted for all ?

-Pk


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,


I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
I am confused please help.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
> ...


Your agent is right and your PCC is valid for one year. :hat:


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

I am asking this again as I could not get answer earlier:

Who all should fill Form 80(Self, Spouse, Kid) or all ?

When and Why is this required?

Is there any other form along with this which is required ?

When do I need to submit 1221 ? Is that also reqd to be submitted for all ?

-Pk


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> I am asking this again as I could not get answer earlier:
> 
> Who all should fill Form 80(Self, Spouse, Kid) or all ?
> 
> ...


All 18 years and above should submit Form 80.So You have to submit form 80 for you and your spouse.

Form 1221 is miniature of Form 80. So, If you submit form 80, you would not submit Form 1221.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Folks, please help me complete this for 261313 under 189.

Which option shall I select while filling Form 80:

I am applying for a VISA to travel to Australia as a : Migrant , Permanent residence

Thanks in advance,
-Pk


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> Folks, please help me complete this for 261313 under 189.
> 
> Which option shall I select while filling Form 80:
> 
> ...


Whatever..both will have no problem...u can use either one....

Question is answered numerous time in this thread...

Good luck


----------



## NeoWilson (Nov 14, 2013)

who will need to submit form 80?


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

NeoWilson said:


> who will need to submit form 80?


Everyone who is applying for a AUS VISA and above 16 Yrs.

-Pk


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not sure what to fill in this field. I do not have any references either in Australia.

Item 20 of Form 80 :
Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office or mailbox address is not acceptable.

What shall I mention here ? Shall I leave it blank ?

-Pk


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> I am not sure what to fill in this field. I do not have any references either in Australia.
> 
> Item 20 of Form 80 :
> Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> ...


I left it blank, another guy wrote 'Unknown" ... you may do the same...


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, I have a question:

Page 8, article 45. "Have you travelled to any country other than Australia?" 

I was a flight attendant, I travelled all around the World over 40 countries, staying between 12 hours to 72 hours. I had US crew visa and some countries just stamped entry-exit on the passport. For most places we travelled without a visa. I definitely cannot provide the dates for all my flights.

I also have many visas stamped for my personal vacations. 

I flew in and out between Doha-Dubai twice a month for 2 years, visiting my husband. 

Shall I write my personal travels on article 45? 
Shall I explain like this at the additional pages for my operating cabin crew flights? 

Thanks,
Tuba


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tuba said:


> Hi, I have a question:
> 
> Page 8, article 45. "Have you travelled to any country other than Australia?"
> 
> ...


Dear Tuba,
You should write your personal travels , not your professional cabin crew flights, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Tuba,
> You should write your personal travels , not your professional cabin crew flights, to the best of my knowledge.


Professor of Form 80  How are you  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi

I travelled extensively in Europe on the Schengen visa and it doesn't record the countries I visited (more than 10) but just the ones I entered & exited from. Do I have to mention all the countries or just the 2 are enough?

TIA


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Question no 4.

Did u use the passport to enter ausi?

What do I ans? I plan to use my passport to enter but I have not yet entered b4.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Question no 4.
> 
> Did u use the passport to enter ausi?
> 
> What do I ans? I plan to use my passport to enter but I have not yet entered b4.


I put N/A.


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

So what did you answer for this question- Question 39. What is the main reason for going to Australia?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

vivekgreets said:


> So what did you answer for this question- Question 39. What is the main reason for going to Australia?


General Skilled Migration, I wrote.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

For question 4 Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia?

I've been to Australia before using my current passport, but I'm not sure if this question is about entering Australia at any point or only for those onshore.

Any help?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> For question 4 Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia?
> 
> I've been to Australia before using my current passport, but I'm not sure if this question is about entering Australia at any point or only for those onshore.
> 
> Any help?


Well as it doesn't specifically ask for any time-frame, I would've answered 'Yes' and later in Part J mentioned that I am not onshore currently ... 

My reason for answering Yes would be that declaring this can not hurt, but if undeclared and then they may raise issues...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

For QUESTION 44 Have you travelled to Australia before?
Name shown on the visa

My name on my Oz visa is in the format: last name given name
whereas everywhere I write in the format: given name last name as shown in my passport.

How do I answer this question? which format?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
i have a doubt regarding question 45.( past 10 yrs visit (including short stay) do i need to write each visit to india from kuwait, i m working in kuwait and did travel only to india.
Some of the visit i cannot recall it and for my bad luck i lost my passport when i renewed on 2010.
Will it be any issue if i miss some of my visit to india.
from 2010 to till date it is on my new passport , so that i can see the stamp and write


----------



## Fadel (Nov 28, 2013)

*Court proceedings*

Hi experts,

I've currently a court proceeding underway filed by my former university for refunding the amount they've spent on my studies abroad (although my point of view is that they cant ask for refund as they didn't provide funding for the entire studies and stopped providing money in the middle of my degree).

How should I mention this court case in Form 80 in response to "been charged with any offence or have proceedings against you overseas or in Australia". Note that the proceedings have just initiated and no decisions have been made yet by the court.
What will be the effects of this case on my PR application?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I have few queries in filling up the form.

1. Q.No 16 - National Identity Documents - what is to be given?

2. Q.No 22 - Personal contacts in Australia - i have contacts in Oz. I have given references when applying for Vic SS. Do i have to give the same friends contact details only? or can i say No and leave it blank?

3. Q.No 35 - Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other persons? - I will be traveling first and my family would join later. So what should be the answer?

4. Q.No 39 - Main reason for going to Australia - what shoild i answer?

5. Q.No 47 - employment details - position/titles/duties - should i tell all the duties performed by me? or just the position and title held is enough? also if i tell my current position thats enough?

Please help me out friends..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have few queries in filling up the form.
> 
> ...


1. None.
2. Yes, same as in Vic SS application.
3. Yes, put details of your family.
4. Stay and work.
5. Yes, give position + one liner details about duties in each job.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. None.
> 2. Yes, same as in Vic SS application.
> 3. Yes, put details of your family.
> 4. Stay and work.
> 5. Yes, give position + one liner details about duties in each job.


Sorry, answer for 3rd is none. Do not put details of family if they are not joining you for first time.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. None.
> 2. Yes, same as in Vic SS application.
> 3. Yes, put details of your family.
> 4. Stay and work.
> 5. Yes, give position + one liner details about duties in each job.


Ratnesh, Thanks for the answers.

For the friends in Australia, Can i just give the name of my friend and leave the address,telephone,DOB all those details blank?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh, Thanks for the answers.
> 
> For the friends in Australia, Can i just give the name of my friend and leave the address,telephone,DOB all those details blank?


I would say, leave it blank then. its better to provide all details, rather then just putting names.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I would say, leave it blank then. its better to provide all details, rather then just putting names.


Im little hesitant to ask my friend for contact details. I have mentioned his name in Vic SS. So if i say no in Form 80 will it cause any problem?


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

*save form 80*

Hi 

Can you please tell me how to save form 80?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Fadel said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I've currently a court proceeding underway filed by my former university for refunding the amount they've spent on my studies abroad (although my point of view is that they cant ask for refund as they didn't provide funding for the entire studies and stopped providing money in the middle of my degree).
> 
> ...


I don't think so. Form 80 deals with criminal offences, not lawsuits.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 23 to 32 
check this link about form 80


----------



## rubonno1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats to members for the Grant .

I need assistance with Form 80.

Q4) Did You use the passport/travel document at question 1 to enter australia

Reply --> Should I keep it unanswered.

Q11) Do you currently have or have you ever had , other passport / travel documents not already shown in question 1

Query --> Do we need to provide previous passport ( Expired) details here

Q45) Have you travelled to any country other than Australia, including any visits back to your
country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?
Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa you must provide all visits to
any country other than Australia for the last 30 years (both month and year are required).

Query --> I have traveled a lot in last 10 years. Around 50-60 times. 
All were company related and all were for couple of weeks. 

I don't have hotel stay details. Even very difficult to get the duration of stay from
immigration stamp.There is no chronological order

I have scanned all the stamp pages of my passport.
Please suggest if any easy way out of this issue.


Rgds
JC


----------



## smartasl09 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Just had a question on form 80, though this may not be the right thread.

My US Student Visa was rejected, but later on I got a US B1-B2 Visa.

Should I mention it on form 80.

Also, for Siblings my sister and brother were born in Saudi Arabia but they have Indian Citizenship should I put in born as India city for them or Saudi Arabia.

May be CO would have many questions if I do so, hence wanted to checkwith you guys


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

smartasl09 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Just had a question on form 80, though this may not be the right thread.
> 
> ...


Dear smartasl09,
Form 80 is a reflection of your character particulars. If you give misleading in-formations, you may fail character assessment test. So, be transparent in every steps of your visa application.


----------



## smartasl09 (Sep 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear smartasl09,
> Form 80 is a reflection of your character particulars. If you give misleading in-formations, you may fail character assessment test. So, be transparent in every steps of your visa application.



Thanks a ton. I will do that...


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

For question no 20 in Form 80 namely "Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying", I do not have a definitive answer yet. Can I leave it blank or put N/A?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For question no 20 in Form 80 namely "Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying", I do not have a definitive answer yet. Can I leave it blank or put N/A?
> 
> ...


You can leave it Blank.


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ratnesh,

How about CO allotment in your case. your signature do not specify about that...


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

rubonno1 said:


> Congrats to members for the Grant .
> 
> I need assistance with Form 80.
> 
> ...


Hi Rubonno1,

did you sort out about travel info. if yes, can you please help me on what to be done. I too am facing the same problem and appreciate any help.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 23 to 32
> check this link about form 80


Nice stuff Waqarali,

It is of great help. Does any one have a guide to filling form 80 for the rest of the questions as well.... pl. share if available...

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

rajesh331 said:


> Nice stuff Waqarali,
> 
> It is of great help. Does any one have a guide to filling form 80 for the rest of the questions as well.... pl. share if available...
> 
> ...


Scroll down the page and you will see links to the other questions


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> How about CO allotment in your case. your signature do not specify about that...


I got a direct grant


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rajesh331 said:


> Nice stuff Waqarali,
> 
> It is of great help. Does any one have a guide to filling form 80 for the rest of the questions as well.... pl. share if available...
> 
> ...


Same page contains link for other questions as well!


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Friends,
While filling form 80 should i first type and then print and scan or i should first print and then write down with hands and scan?
Or there any other method?


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Friends,
> While filling form 80 should i first type and then print and scan or i should first print and then write down with hands and scan?
> Or there any other method?


Either way is okay.

I typed in the form, dragged it to Google Chrome, printed as a read-only PDF, edited the last page and added in my signature which I took as a picture with my phone. Works fine.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am a little confused about question 45 on form 80:

I am employed in U.A.E and visit Oman often. Now how should I proceed to fill the table in question 45:

Example 1:

01-JAN-2004	01-MAR-2014	U.A.E	Permanent Employment
01-JAN-2010	30-JAN-2010	OMAN	VISIT
01-NOV-2012	30-NOV-2012	OMAN VISIT


Example 2:

01-JAN-2004	01-JAN-2010	U.A.E	Permanent Employment
01-JAN-2010	30-JAN-2010	OMAN	VISIT
30-JAN-2010	01-NOV-2012	U.A.E	Permanent Employment
01-NOV-2012	30-NOV-2012	OMAN VISIT
30-NOV-2012	01-MAR-2014	U.A.E	Permanent Employment

Which example should I Follow.

Appreciate the help


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

You should follow the format of Example 2.
Form 80 is really hideous.


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

_shel said:


> Lazy?
> 
> Form 80 is a security check form to verify who you are, who your family are. That you have been where you claim to have been, that you are not related to terrorists or crime lords. It is required by almist every applicant, i filled out 3 in total for all my visas.


Hi,
We have been following expat forum for awhile now...

We just applied for our visa and now we just finished the form 80.
My husband is the primary applicant.

My question is, my husband has a first offense DUI (misdemeanor) from USA where he love for 5 years. From what I have read everywhere and from our agent, we just need to declare it. So we are. Now when I full the form 80 do I declare the same that my husband is declaring in question 57 or do I treat the question as applying only to me. Our consultant says I shouldn't declare that my husband has a conviction on my form 80. But am skeptical... Any thoughts???


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Gillygirl said:


> Hi,
> We have been following expat forum for awhile now...
> 
> We just applied for our visa and now we just finished the form 80.
> ...


You will be filling separate form 80 for you and your husband.
Your husband will mention about it in his form and hence no need for you to mention in yours unless you also were named in the offense.
As such he is the main applicant so his form 80 will be more crucial, so try not making any mistakes in his form

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> You will be filling separate form 80 for you and your husband.
> Your husband will mention about it in his form and hence no need for you to mention in yours unless you also were named in the offense.
> As such he is the main applicant so his form 80 will be more crucial, so try not making any mistakes in his form
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Great! Thanks heaps! 

Have u applied for your visa?

Gill


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Gillygirl said:


> Great! Thanks heaps!
> 
> Have u applied for your visa?
> 
> Gill


Hi!!

Yup have applied a few days back

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyC (Mar 6, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Yup have applied a few days back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant Dundas,

Have you uploaded your form 80? I uploaded mine last week and the screen appears complete character requirements which leads to form 80 again. I am confused. Do you encounter this problem?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunnyC said:


> Hi Nishant Dundas,
> 
> Have you uploaded your form 80? I uploaded mine last week and the screen appears complete character requirements which leads to form 80 again. I am confused. Do you encounter this problem?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Haven't uploaded yet the form.
Was busy in office actually.
Am planning to do it tomorrow, so shall share the status soon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Form 80 -- Are you currently enrolled!?*

Hello,

I have applied for MBA in AU, but before i even started the student visa processing, I got the invite, so lodged my PR.

I currently have a 'CoE' - Confirmation of Enrollment - for this course -- which was required to file for the student visa (CoE is sent after i pay for the first sem fees).. although I am not technically enrolled in the course.

My question is: for the question - are you currently enrolled in a course? What should my answer be? 

No? because i have actually NOT enrolled yet.
or Yes? because i have the CoE?

If someone could help, i will be really grateful!

Thank you...


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

OZdream123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for MBA in AU, but before i even started the student visa processing, I got the invite, so lodged my PR.
> 
> ...


YES.
the name of letter itself relates to enrollment.
Plus you paid the fees.
Thing is your applying for visa was a secondary aspect. You can't apply for visa unless your admission is confirmed.

Though do note that if you are a PR your fees are that which are charged to Australians and not foreigner fees. Not related to your question but thought should share with you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have applied for lodgement and have filled particulars at Aus immi site.
I have paid the money as well.

While applying for lodgement, I have filled up numerous particulars which are very similar to what you find on Form 80.
Also, after the money was paid, there is no place in the lodgement requesting for filled form 80.

What am I missing?

After payment I got a TRN number. When I log in into the immi site, it shows the TRN number with a check box on left and submit button to left. Do I need to click on the submit button to get the CO allocation?
When I click on TRN number, it takes me inside where I can attach different documents for me and my family.
I am confused at this step...do I need to attach all the documents, come back, select the TRN and click on Submit to get CO allocation? 
Or should I simply wait for CO allocation?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

muco14 said:


> I have applied for lodgement and have filled particulars at Aus immi site.
> I have paid the money as well.
> 
> While applying for lodgement, I have filled up numerous particulars which are very similar to what you find on Form 80.
> ...


You have to upload it in immi account.


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You have to upload it in immi account.


Thanks Ratnesh.
Can you please direct me where in immi account you need to upload?

When I created the immi account, I gave all the details that are in Form 80..more or less.
After payment it gave me a TRF number. When I re-log into the immi site, I can see the TRF number as a link. When I click this, it takes me to next page which contains details of me and my family and documents pending..
Here...no where it is asking for Form 80.

Also, Do i need to press on submit while checking generated TRF number to get CO allocation?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

muco14 said:


> Thanks Ratnesh.
> Can you please direct me where in immi account you need to upload?
> 
> When I created the immi account, I gave all the details that are in Form 80..more or less.
> ...


When you click on your TRN number, on the next page, you will see list of documents to upload below each applicant. you have to upload there.


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> When you click on your TRN number, on the next page, you will see list of documents to upload below each applicant. you have to upload there.


Thanks Ratnesh...Got it.
One more question...
As soon as you log into immi site, you can see the TRF numbered link with check box on left and SUBMIT button below it.

What is the purpose of this? Do we need to select the check box and click on SUBMIT button at some point?

I am not sure whether I should do it now or after I load all the documents or wait for CO to be allocated...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

muco14 said:


> Thanks Ratnesh...Got it.
> One more question...
> As soon as you log into immi site, you can see the TRF numbered link with check box on left and SUBMIT button below it.
> 
> ...


Submit button is for people who lodged paper based application (earlier then July 2013) and import their application in immi account.

if you will click it, it says "You application has already been submitted"


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> YES.
> the name of letter itself relates to enrollment.
> Plus you paid the fees.
> Thing is your applying for visa was a secondary aspect. You can't apply for visa unless your admission is confirmed.
> ...



Thanks buddy. I only checked this today.. Appreciate your response.


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I got this link which help to answer all questions in Form 80. Hope this may help you.

Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 1 - 6

Thanks,


----------



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

Dear Friends,

For the question "Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?" I was planning to fill the details for one of my colleague who is an Australian, but I have been working with hm for the last 4 months or so only. So should I be filling his details or not.

I have couple of questions here

1. What are the expectations of the Personal Contacts. Would he just need to validate that he indeed knows me or he need to know about me in great detail.

2. Does having say someone with Australian nationality have a positive impact on your application or I am better of omitting his details if it could affect my application negatively.

Because I read in this thread " My own suggestion is: add only someone who knows you really well, and isn't a risk for your application. What I mean is: is this person able to talk about you in a very positive way? Describe your personality easily? And so on"


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> For the question "Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?" I was planning to fill the details for one of my colleague who is an Australian, but I have been working with hm for the last 4 months or so only. So should I be filling his details or not.
> 
> ...


My suggestion, only four months colleague should not include in your referee. You should include, if there any, a friend or relative who knows you very well.
Good luck with your visa application! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> For the question "Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?" I was planning to fill the details for one of my colleague who is an Australian, but I have been working with hm for the last 4 months or so only. So should I be filling his details or not.
> 
> ...


Please do not include your colleague.

1. No one knows, but since form80 is a bible of yourself, they ask almost every detail.

2. No impact on application

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

DIBP backtrack the form 80 - thank you DIBP - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

they are now asking details for last 10 years, instead of 30 years in form 80


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

ok fantastic news that...i was entering all the bible for myself ..saved quite a bit of work there!


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.

1. Should we also include part time jobs carried while studying in Australia?

2. I was due to submit my PhD thesis a week ago. However, the submission is delayed and I hope to submit in a month time. I have indicated that the course completion would be 14/05/2014 in my visa application. Will it be alright if the date is changed in form 80?

3. Question 26 - I am already in Australia. What should I answer for question "What is your main reason for remaining in Australia"? Is it about my present stay that is educational purpose or future plans? May I know what will be an appropriate answer?

4. Question 35 and 36: I am in Australia with Research category student visa. Previously I was in a postgraduate student visa. From the date of first entry till now I have held 3 visas. How should I answer these questions.
Question 35: Are you currently in Australia?
Question 36: Have you been to Australia before?

5. Question 48: Do you have any personal contacts in Australia? - Can I give any friends or landlord? Is there any preference over the contacts like, contact of boss is better than friend or so?
Question 49: Do you have any other personal contacts in Australia? - What and how many (added to the additional documents section) should I give?

6. I understand that I have to fill a separate Form80 for my wife. She was not employed for a year after marriage. Can we state that she was house wife and was supported with my income? 

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.
> 
> ...


You can if you wish to, but logically speaking it won't matter as entire time period would show you as a student.

I don't think by changing the date of completion which is not in your hands matters. Go ahead and give revised date.

You are in Australia because you are studying, so that obviously is the reason.

You are in Australia. Obviously you have been there before.

I suggest unless the person is a close relative, keep this blank. No point in mentioning your landlord. If you wish, you can mention any Australian friend who is your best friend, if any.

Yes you can.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can if you wish to, but logically speaking it won't matter as entire time period would show you as a student.
> 
> I don't think by changing the date of completion which is not in your hands matters. Go ahead and give revised date.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nishant. 
Best wishes with your application too mate.


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can if you wish to, but logically speaking it won't matter as entire time period would show you as a student.
> 
> I don't think by changing the date of completion which is not in your hands matters. Go ahead and give revised date.
> 
> ...


Hi Nishant,
One more small question regarding Q29. I am applying 489VISA, which is a provisional visa. Can you please shed some light on me if I should tick yes or no for the question "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". If yes, should I be giving departure details????
Cheers.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, Can we fill data on form 80 and save it for some edits later. The problem is when I am trying to save it, its asking me to use internet explorer 8 but since I am using xp and have filled the entire form ystd, to my surprise it vanished when I opened it today. I dont want to fill by hand. Please suggest a way if any. Its very frustrating.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Nishant,
> One more small question regarding Q29. I am applying 489VISA, which is a provisional visa. Can you please shed some light on me if I should tick yes or no for the question "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". If yes, should I be giving departure details????
> Cheers.


Sorry my friend as am unaware about this visa type.
Don't want to answer wrongly and put you in any dilemma in future.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Hi, Can we fill data on form 80 and save it for some edits later. The problem is when I am trying to save it, its asking me to use internet explorer 8 but since I am using xp and have filled the entire form ystd, to my surprise it vanished when I opened it today. I dont want to fill by hand. Please suggest a way if any. Its very frustrating.


Buddy, I have read about this issue earlier.
I suggest you search for this on the forum website, am sure you will get a solution

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you need to fill another form 80 for your spouse too? or in one form you can give the detail for you and spouse?


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Sorry my friend as am unaware about this visa type.
> Don't want to answer wrongly and put you in any dilemma in future.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate. I got a reply from a different thread that this may not be considered as temporary visa. This itself is a provisional visa. So I can mark NO 
Cheers.


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Do you need to fill another form 80 for your spouse too? or in one form you can give the detail for you and spouse?


I understand that you have to fill in 2 different forms. 1 for each of you. The form itself asks details about particulars of each individual.
I am doing the same.
Cheers mate.


----------



## sumitsoni81 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Sorry my friend as am unaware about this visa type.
> Don't want to answer wrongly and put you in any dilemma in future.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant ,

Could you please guide me on form 80 ? Is it mandatory to fill this form ? If yes, then do I need to fill additional form for my wife as well?

Please help 

Sumit


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Nishant ,
> 
> Could you please guide me on form 80 ? Is it mandatory to fill this form ? If yes, then do I need to fill additional form for my wife as well?
> 
> ...


Hi Sumit

Although Form 80 is not a mandatory, we have seen most CO's asks you to provide one.

Hence, it is advisable here by many to have it uploaded beforehand. For your wife, you need to fill and upload Form 1221.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## sumitsoni81 (Jul 17, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi Sumit
> 
> Although Form 80 is not a mandatory, we have seen most CO's asks you to provide one.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh ,

Thanks for your prompt reply . This information is valuable. But I have gone through form the forms 80 & 1221 , and , found both the forms with similar contents.

As per your suggestion , if I fill form 1221 for my wife, then will she be primary applicant?

Could you please also help me with the list of documents which is required to be uploaded ?

Thanks a ton

Sumit


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Santosh ,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply . This information is valuable. But I have gone through form the forms 80 & 1221 , and , found both the forms with similar contents.
> 
> ...


Hi.. upload the form 80 and 1221 for primary applicant and for all other 18 n above. Not mandatory but high probable to ask for it..


----------



## sumitsoni81 (Jul 17, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Hi.. upload the form 80 and 1221 for primary applicant and for all other 18 n above. Not mandatory but high probable to ask for it..


Hi Alipa ,

Thanks for the reply . You mean to suggest that I should upload one set of form 80+1221 for me as primary applicant & one set of the same forms for my wife .

Please help me to understand . 

Also If you could share with list of documents other than mentioned on DIAC website . Any other form or information which you think is critical & urgent .

Thanks 

Sumit


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Alipa ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply . You mean to suggest that I should upload one set of form 80+1221 for me as primary applicant & one set of the same forms for my wife .
> 
> ...


Hi, document depend on applicant coz mainly need to provide evidance to prove the claiming points. Form 80n 1221 not mandatory. But, most of the time CO asks for atleast form 80. When you login to immi accouny can see the list of recomended documents. There are other treads in here that got the list of required doc set. Search in 189 applicants thread. I'm using mobile app and bit difficult to list down all.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Alipa ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply . You mean to suggest that I should upload one set of form 80+1221 for me as primary applicant & one set of the same forms for my wife .
> 
> ...


Buddy

It is simple and clear Form 80 for Primary and 1221 for dependent. If you want you can upload former for delendent as well.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

In Part F of Form 80, we have to mention all our employment and unemployment details. I am confused as to what information to include and what to exclude. As, in my EOI I had to leave out a chunk of my experience as I did not have sufficient proofs to support my claim.

So, what should I mention in Part F. Should I include all my employment details irrespective of whether it was included in the EOI or give out details of only the companies that I mentioned in the EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In Part F of Form 80, we have to mention all our employment and unemployment details. I am confused as to what information to include and what to exclude. As, in my EOI I had to leave out a chunk of my experience as I did not have sufficient proofs to support my claim.
> 
> ...


Form is to determine about youself: to know how you live. So, you need to give the details of all the employments. If there are gaps then you need to mention them as well.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Guys, In Part F of Form 80, we have to mention all our employment and unemployment details. I am confused as to what information to include and what to exclude. As, in my EOI I had to leave out a chunk of my experience as I did not have sufficient proofs to support my claim. So, what should I mention in Part F. Should I include all my employment details irrespective of whether it was included in the EOI or give out details of only the companies that I mentioned in the EOI? Thanks.


All employment/unemployment to be included without any gaps

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Create your signature, mate. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature 



jaideepf1407 said:


> All employment/unemployment to be included without any gaps
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

That's how. It is on my Pad.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> That's how. It is on my Pad.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


Could you please copy your signature? then click the link and paste there. 
Otherwise, you have to use your Laptop or desktop for this only once.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear ALIPA,
do DIBP send postal mail at any point of time.? any aknowledge ment letter or any thing?
or they send only emails?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Dear ALIPA,
> do DIBP send postal mail at any point of time.? any aknowledge ment letter or any thing?
> or they send only emails?


I replied to your pm. Grant lettee by post. Others by mail.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Grant letter or any-other letters all are by e-mail. 



samy25 said:


> Dear ALIPA,
> do DIBP send postal mail at any point of time.? any aknowledge ment letter or any thing?
> or they send only emails?





ALIPA said:


> I replied to your pm. Grant lettee by post. Others by mail.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Grant letter or any-other letters all are by e-mail.


so u mean no letter by post, as it will be a big problem for us as no body at home to collect imp letters . we both are working.. so as u r granted visa so i reckon nothing via post ... as i also preferred email medium


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

samy25 said:


> so u mean no letter by post, as it will be a big problem for us as no body at home to collect imp letters . we both are working.. so as u r granted visa so i reckon nothing via post ... as i also preferred email medium


Yes , no letter or communication by post. Everything would come to you electronically , means by your e-mail.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

samy25 said:


> so u mean no letter by post, as it will be a big problem for us as no body at home to collect imp letters . we both are working.. so as u r granted visa so i reckon nothing via post ... as i also preferred email medium


Don't worry about that. Email will do it


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Form is to determine about youself: to know how you live. So, you need to give the details of all the employments. If there are gaps then you need to mention them as well.


That I am aware of. 

Will it create any problem if I include details of employment that I have not declared in EOI?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> That I am aware of.
> 
> Will it create any problem if I include details of employment that I have not declared in EOI?


No, it would not create any problem. If you hide, then it would be a great problem as form 80 is representing your character particulars.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> No, it would not create any problem. If you hide, then it would be a great problem as form 80 is representing your character particulars.


Thanks. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does CO ask for Form 80/1221 in all cases or in some cases only? What would be the ratio as per the experience of the forum?
> 
> Thanks.


In most or if not all cases a Form 80 will be requested for both applicant and secondary applicant (if any). While for Form 1221, depending on CO. Most of the time only requested for secondary applicant.

Just complete Form 80 for both. Not as tedious as same has claimed. I only spent few hours coz you would have most of the details under your fingertips, except maybe for Travel History & Historial Addresses.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does CO ask for Form 80/1221 in all cases or in some cases only? What would be the ratio as per the experience of the forum?
> 
> Thanks.


Please fill it up and submit.
Its just a 16 page form with not much to fill but of just skipping the questions as major questions are in itself irrelevant to all.
The chances of your application getting are higher since CO has to wait for you giving the docs. Till then he will move on with other files, and you will keep on waiting anxiously..

Hope you get my point.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Gents,
Is it okay to attach an Excel sheet as a continuation of my employment/Unemployment history - Part F.
Instead of cramming up all the information in Part T- Additional information.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Is it okay to attach an Excel sheet as a continuation of my employment/Unemployment history - Part F.
> Instead of cramming up all the information in Part T- Additional information.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


Nope. Just in part T


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Nope. Just in part T


Hi mate

I have uploaded a seperate PDF as job clarification as i missed capturing that details in Form 80. Isnt that good enough ??? Do i need to upload an other Form 80 ??

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I have uploaded a seperate PDF as job clarification as i missed capturing that details in Form 80. Isnt that good enough ??? Do i need to upload an other Form 80 ??
> 
> ...


My bad, I did not get your query. Have you already uploaded one form 80?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

At the end of form 80 ,page 18 at the bottom there is a line which mentions you can attach a separate statement if there is not enough space.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> At the end of form 80 ,page 18 at the bottom there is a line which mentions you can attach a separate statement if there is not enough space.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


Oh I missed that part. Then, it should be fine to attach. Make sure reader won't get confused or boring


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone Please share the latest form 80 and 1221. I am having 2 Form 80 with me in which one is having total no. of pages 20 and other one is having total no. of pages 18. Which one is the latest?

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone Please share the latest form 80 and 1221. I am having 2 Form 80 with me in which one is having total no. of pages 20 and other one is having total no. of pages 18. Which one is the latest?
> 
> ...


Can you download from dibp site directly.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone Please share the latest form 80 and 1221. I am having 2 Form 80 with me in which one is having total no. of pages 20 and other one is having total no. of pages 18. Which one is the latest?
> 
> ...


Latest one is here..
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1221 :

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Latest one is here..
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


Does the latest form 80 require you to fill last 30 years of travel history. I read somewhere in the forum that somebody was given a form 80 by the CO which required the applicant to fill in last 30 yrs. travel details?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Does the latest form 80 require you to fill last 30 years of travel history. I read somewhere in the forum that somebody was given a form 80 by the CO which required the applicant to fill in last 30 yrs. travel details?


click the link you are quoting, scroll down to page 4, and you will see the answer yourself


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Does the latest form 80 require you to fill last 30 years of travel history. I read somewhere in the forum that somebody was given a form 80 by the CO which required the applicant to fill in last 30 yrs. travel details?


That was previously, now they are back to earlier version with 10yrs history

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Experts,

I do not remember the hotel addresses of a couple of places when I stayed abroad. I have no clue and no other colleague of mine recalls the same.

What is the alternative? Would it suffice to say that I do not remember or should I just make up a place (I'm rather afraid of doing this)?

Seniors and experts please guide!

cheers,
Guru


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hey Experts,
> 
> I do not remember the hotel addresses of a couple of places when I stayed abroad. I have no clue and no other colleague of mine recalls the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Guru,
Hotel addresses are not required, just put the places.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

A quick question.

In Form 80, question 18: Address History for last 10 years.

I had visited Africa for 11 months, US for a month.

Do I have to include those adresses here ?? The no of rows are less.
Little confused.

The similar information in requested in Question 19: Countried travelled other than Aus in last 10 Years.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> ...


Yes you have to ...... 

If you run out of space in any question, you can overflow/continue in Part T (last page) by writing question # and answer.

If you run out of space in Part T, add an additional page in the same format


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes you have to ......
> 
> If you run out of space in any question, you can overflow/continue in Part T (last page) by writing question # and answer.
> 
> If you run out of space in Part T, add an additional page in the same format


Thanks a lot. I will include addresses from all countries, even if visited for a week.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Form 80, question no 23.

*Whay are you traveling to Australia ?*

Shouldn't that be answered after you get the visa 
Not sure if it is required to be answered.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Form 80, question no 23.
> 
> *Whay are you traveling to Australia ?*
> 
> ...


Migrating, starting a new life, finding a job, contributing to the society ......bla bla bla


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Guru,
> Hotel addresses are not required, just put the places.


Thanks Mithu93ku. You clarified a very important doubt. Thanks.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Guru,
> Hotel addresses are not required, just put the places.


On a second thought, what about the Q:18 - "Addresses in the last 10 years"?

Don't i need to fill here the addresses where I stayed abroad (ranging from 15 days to 60 days duration) that i visited?

cheers,
Guru


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gurudev said:


> On a second thought, what about the Q:18 - "Addresses in the last 10 years"? Don't i need to fill here the addresses where I stayed abroad (ranging from 15 days to 60 days duration) that i visited? cheers, Guru


I only put the addresses where I lived in long term. Months. A proper residence. Although for travel, I put all the countries I visited in the last 10 years


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> I only put the addresses where I lived in long term. Months. A proper residence. Although for travel, I put all the countries I visited in the last 10 years


Hi tipzstamatic,

Thanks for the response!

When you say "long term" do you have a figure like "X months or Y years" to clarify further? Thanks.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Is Form 80 Mandatory ??*

Hello Buddies,

I had recently lodged my application on 10th June 2014 for 189 (60 Points) visa.

My question " Is form 80 Mandatory?? 

I had uploaded everything from PCC to medical?? 

Should I fill and upload form 80 or should I wait for the CO allocation and his advise?

189, EA Result: 07/05/2014 | EOI: 05/14 | Invite : 07/06/14 | Lodged on : 10/06/14 | CO : ??:hail: | form80 : ??:smokin: |Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Confused on questions 43 and 44. 

I am including my wife. The form asks "Relationship to you". I think it should be WIFE but why does it have Sex M/F column again? 

Same thing Q44, it already says CHILD then why again 'relationship to you" column?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

nagra007 said:


> Hello Buddies,
> 
> I had recently lodged my application on 10th June 2014 for 189 (60 Points) visa.
> 
> ...


Form 80 is not mandatory. 
However, we have observed most cases CO asked for Form 80. 

If you want a faster grant , my suggestion is, fill and upload it ASAP. Form 80 also represent your security and character particulars. As an applicant you should provide as much information as possible to make your application transparent to DIBP.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I will be uploading Form 80 for my 189 application this week. 

Just a little confused about whether to upload it as a certified copy or not?

Please help me out. 

Thank you.


----------



## nagra007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Its a form... you dont need certified copy... just upload by filling and signing it....


----------



## badar64 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks nagra007


nagra007 said:


> Its a form... you dont need certified copy... just upload by filling and signing it....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Confused on questions 43 and 44.
> 
> I am including my wife. The form asks "Relationship to you". I think it should be WIFE but why does it have Sex M/F column again?
> 
> Same thing Q44, it already says CHILD then why again 'relationship to you" column?


Because she could be wife, girlfriend, de-facto spouse ............etc.


Because child can be son, daughter, stepson, stepdaughter, adopted son, adopted daughter .........etc.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

nagra007 said:


> Its a form... you dont need certified copy... just upload by filling and signing it....


But how do you do it? I am filling on my computer. Should I print it and sign it, and scan it again, and do the packaging in PDF format again?  

I am not sure how I can just attach my signature on it. Please advise.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> But how do you do it? I am filling on my computer. Should I print it and sign it, and scan it again, and do the packaging in PDF format again?
> 
> I am not sure how I can just attach my signature on it. Please advise.


Print the signature page and sign it. Then scan this signed page and merged it with rest of the file.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Guys, after uploading form 80, a link appeared which states, "Complete character assessment for this applicant." Is it fine coz I have chosen an option " Form 80 and personal particulars for character assessment" from drop down under character evidence to upload form. Plz reply


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Guys, after uploading form 80, a link appeared which states, "Complete character assessment for this applicant." Is it fine coz I have chosen an option " Form 80 and personal particulars for character assessment" from drop down under character evidence to upload form. Plz reply


Its perfectly normal.
Don't worry

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Its perfectly normal.
> Don't worry
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant bhai !!!


----------



## sadya (Jan 4, 2014)

*Urgent*

Hi all,

i have uploaded form 80. however today i am getting a link which says me to upload form 80.

Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department.


i have already uploaded form 80. what should i do????


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

sadya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have uploaded form 80. however today i am getting a link which says me to upload form 80.
> 
> ...


Hi sadya, This is exactly what I asked earlier and as Nishant replied, its perfectly alright.

Having known from you that, it also appeared on your app means its normal. Relax


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Seniors

Me and My wife were in Australia in 2012. They must have all of my past details as we have to mention all there. Do we need to fill Form 80 and 1221 again.

Can anyone help here. Thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> Me and My wife were in Australia in 2012. They must have all of my past details as we have to mention all there. Do we need to fill Form 80 and 1221 again.
> 
> ...


It is advisable for you that both of you should submit at least Form 80 if not submitted it yet.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> It is advisable for you that both of you should submit at least Form 80 if not submitted it yet.


Sir Mithu, you're still here!!
Bless you


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Sir Mithu, you're still here!!
> Bless you


I will be here till your return in full swing !


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I will be here till your return in full swing !


I am dreaming of that day my friend. 2 years to wait, and I'll be back fully
:yo:


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for 190 visa and have some queries regarding Form 80 :

1) I have worked with a CA firm for 8 years but due to lack of proper documents I have not claimed any points for employment. 

I used to get checks from the clients in my name and the balance of my salary (which was fixed per month) was paid by the firm in cash. I was more of a consultant and self employed type. 

Now, in Form 80 it asks for all the employment till date. Should I mention the firm as my employer, but I have no records to prove the engagement. Second option is that I show it as self employment. I am afraid, if the CO asks for any proofs, I will not be able to furnish one.

2) My name First name (X), Middle name (Y), Last name (Z) has been mentioned on some school docs and CA mark sheets as ZXY or XZ. So there is a just a change of order in the name.

In question 5, "Have you ever been known by different name " or different spellings of the name - do I need to fill up this section. I have already filed a statutory declaration with the visa application for this different usage of my name.

Seniors pls advise.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa and have some queries regarding Form 80 :
> 
> ...



1- You must add it to the form 80. You will not be required to provide proof since you are not claiming points on it

2- Add it to question 5 answer.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- You must add it to the form 80. You will not be required to provide proof since you are not claiming points on it
> 
> 2- Add it to question 5 answer.



Hi Expatriate,

Thanks a lot for your quick reply.

Congrats on the grant and have a great life in Oz.

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa and have some queries regarding Form 80 :
> 
> ...


Mention the entire work exp without stress since you are not claiming points for it.

The name issue, do not worry, carry on. What this question asks you to tell them is not about different versions used by diff people, but rather diff names you have used for yourself, for eg, post marriage women get a new name, so that is a situation where name is different and you have to inform them. But where for eg, someone has written your name in a diff way does not change your name.. No need to notify anything, as such you are wilfuly submitting a declaration that is more than enough

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Mention the entire work exp without stress since you are not claiming points for it.
> 
> The name issue, do not worry, carry on. What this question asks you to tell them is not about different versions used by diff people, but rather diff names you have used for yourself, for eg, post marriage women get a new name, so that is a situation where name is different and you have to inform them. But where for eg, someone has written your name in a diff way does not change your name.. No need to notify anything, as such you are wilfuly submitting a declaration that is more than enough
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Thanks a lot for the clarification. Was really confused !!!

Congrats on the grant.

Best regards,
caaustralia


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Mention the entire work exp without stress since you are not claiming points for it.
> 
> The name issue, do not worry, carry on. What this question asks you to tell them is not about different versions used by diff people, but rather diff names you have used for yourself, for eg, post marriage women get a new name, so that is a situation where name is different and you have to inform them. But where for eg, someone has written your name in a diff way does not change your name.. No need to notify anything, as such you are wilfuly submitting a declaration that is more than enough
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Nishant,

I have a smilary question here.

I hvae some experience which I gained during my graduation... and 4 month experience in middle of my core experience(assessed by ACS). 

I am not claiming any points for it, thinking this, I did not mention it during my visa application, however I'lll have to mention it in form 80.

Do you think I should fill form 1023 for the same ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Sandy J said:


> Hi sadya, This is exactly what I asked earlier and as Nishant replied, its perfectly alright.
> 
> Having known from you that, it also appeared on your app means its normal. Relax


I had posted this on 189&190 room...bring it to more appropriate room

++++
Question on Character Assessment. 

I logged into my IMMI to check for any updates or comms. I notice there is a new information link that has appeared under the bottom of my name and my partners name but not for my kids. 

Its for the character assessment. The link takes me to a form 80. Is this normal ? 

I have uploaded form 80 for both myself and my partner when I uploaded my docs. 

Having browsed through the forum, I get three message out of it
1. Its a formality for applicants from High Risk countries to do agency reference check, which should not be applicable in my case. But I also see people of India origin have got this link 
2. It can be ignored and most of the times its a system behavior 
3. It denotes a CO assignment and working on the case, which i doubt, as visa lodgement is just 10 days old. 

Any recent experience with this link ?


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> I had posted this on 189&190 room...bring it to more appropriate room
> 
> ++++
> Question on Character Assessment.
> ...


Can you mention the message appears on the link.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Sandy J said:


> Can you mention the message appears on the link.


image attached. 

Image 1 is appearing on the main page...Image 2 is what i get after I click on the link in Image 1. 

If you are looking for the statement 'security reference check form' - NO, I don't get that message. But I know some people has this statement when they clicked on the link.


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

Hi friends

Pls guide on following points w.r.t form80

1. The space provided in the employment history portion is quite less.. Should I attach a separate sheet in same format at the end of the form ??

2. Do I need to file form 80 for my wife as well ?

3. Is PDC mandatory before final submission of visa application or can it be uploaded later as well ?

Thanks in advance.

Rgds 
Gups


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> image attached.
> 
> Image 1 is appearing on the main page...Image 2 is what i get after I click on the link in Image 1.
> 
> If you are looking for the statement 'security reference check form' - NO, I don't get that message. But I know some people has this statement when they clicked on the link.


The link that you are getting is perfectly normal. Plz ignore it as it is system generated. Even I am getting the same. Relax


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

GupsChaney said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Pls guide on following points w.r.t form80
> 
> ...


1. There is a section at the end of the form, mention there.
2. Yes you should. 
3. I assume you meant pcc. Everything can be uploaded after visa application nothing now

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Nishant,
> 
> I have a smilary question here.
> 
> ...


Form80 is not related to points but sort of a history of your life. Hence no matter what you have done! You have to mention it in form80.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> 1. There is a section at the end of the form, mention there.
> 2. Yes you should.
> 3. I assume you meant pcc. Everything can be uploaded after visa application nothing now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi nishant

Thanks. Regarding point 1, i meant that the space provided in last section also seems to be quite less.

Regarding pcc, i meant whether delay in obtaining it affects uploading the other documents and application.

Rgds


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

GupsChaney said:


> Hi nishant
> 
> Thanks. Regarding point 1, i meant that the space provided in last section also seems to be quite less.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!! Man how much have you worked that this much is not sufficient.
You are not supposed to upload your CV buddy, so why don't you just make this section a bit crisp.

No it won't.
Apply for visa and then you can upload all docs one by one and not necessary it is to be done at one time itself

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

*Form 80 missed address*

Please help!!
I missed to include a temporary address in my form 80. Though it was a temporary address for less than a month this is the address registered in my marriage certificate. How to include this in the form 80 now?? Should I resubmit a new form 80 or send the form 1023 with the corrections??

Thanks!


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

pjs said:


> Please help!!
> I missed to include a temporary address in my form 80. Though it was a temporary address for less than a month this is the address registered in my marriage certificate. How to include this in the form 80 now?? Should I resubmit a new form 80 or send the form 1023 with the corrections??
> 
> Thanks!


Friends / Senior Expats,
Please help.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

pjs said:


> Friends / Senior Expats,
> Please help.


Both would be okay.
Since its a small thing, you can just upload the rectified one. And prepare a small letter addressed to the CO, mention the reason for mistake, sign it and upload under form80.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Dear seniors,

Please help me on Form 80 (Part F – Employment)

If unemployed/retired/never worked,
provide details of how you occupied your time
and financially supported yourself

Question :

I did not work from my birth day till first employment so what appropriate details i could give.


Please guide on this

Thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mah said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Please help me on Form 80 (Part F – Employment)
> 
> ...


I filled this option couple of hours ago only.

Write studies: schooling and graduation

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mah said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Please help me on Form 80 (Part F – Employment)
> 
> ...


Tell them what they are asking my friend!!!
Who supported you financially? Must have been your family, so !mention that simple

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

*From 80 - Travel/movement details*



mithu93ku said:


> Before CO ask for you!


I am basically from India, and hence lived and worked in India till 2011, but moved to UAE in July 2011. My passport entries look like this (for example):

Exit India July 9th 2011 - Enter UAE July 9th 2011 (This is my first time entry to UAE on residance visa)
Exit UAE 1st Oct 2011 - Enter India 1st OCT 2011 (Visit family in home country)
Exit India 9th Oct 2011 - Enter UAE 9th Oct 2011 (Back to UAE after holiday)
Exit UAE 1st Jan 2012 - Enter India 1st Jan 2012 (Visit family in home country)
Exit India 7th Jan 2012 - Enter UAE 7th Jan 2012 (Back to UAE after holiday)
.........
.........
.........
so on..so many intermediate entry/exit to home country India and back to UAE
.........
.........
Exit UAE 1st Jan 2014 - Enter India 1st Jan 2014 (Visit family in home country)
Exit India 7th Jan 2014 - Enter UAE 7th Jan 2014 (Back to UAE after holiday)

Taking this simple example, there are 2 ways of filling the "travel details" question:

Approach 1:
----------
9th July 2011 - 1st Oct 2011 - UAE (First time entry and stay in UAE before going on holiday to home country India)
1st OCT 2011 - 9th Oct 2011 - Holiday - India
9th Oct 2011 - 1st Jan 2012 - Back from holiday - UAE 
1st Jan 2012 - 7th Jan 2012 - Holiday - India 
7th Jan 2012 - 1st Jan 20124- Back from holiday - UAE 
1st Jan 2014 - 7th Jan 2014 - Holiday - India
7th Jan 2014 - TILL DATE - Back from holiday - UAE 
Note: In this approach, I have logged my intermediate visits to home country + the individual durations that I spent in UAE.

Approach 2:
-----------
9th July 2011 - TILL DATE - Entry to UAE on residance visa and since then UAE is my new Usual country of residence - UAE
1st OCT 2011 - 9th Oct 2011 - Holiday - India 
1st Jan 2012 - 7th Jan 2012 - Holiday - India 
1st Jan 2014 - 7th Jan 2014 - Holiday - India 
Note: In this approach, I am projecting UAE as my new country of "Usual residence"

Which approach is more safe? At the moment I used approach 2, but if you suggest Approach1, I will change it before uploading.
I want to make sure, I do not follow a wrong approach and get rejected for silly reasons..

Please adivce,

Thanks as always..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Best way to do it - as I did - is :

1- In question 18 (Address History), you list all your addresses in home country AND overseas where you have established a habitual residence (e.g.: your residence in the UAE when you moved there)

2- Since you have established that, there is no point in mentioning "trip to UAE" during the time you were a UAE resident, since UAE was your "base" and you need to mention trips "off base".

So in that time, if you visit India, you write in answer to question 19 (international travel) the following for instance :

1-Jul-2013 to 31-Jul-2013, India, Family visit


no need to mention your "trip" back to UAE as it is not a trip, and the CO can tell you were in UAE all the time since 2011 except for those gaps where you traveled overseas


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Best way to do it - as I did - is :
> 
> 1- In question 18 (Address History), you list all your addresses in home country AND overseas where you have established a habitual residence (e.g.: your residence in the UAE when you moved there)
> 
> ...


Perfect


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

2 more questions:

1) For correcting mistakes of both my "other names" and wife's "other names" I will fill 1023. Do I need to communicate both the mistakes in 1 single form. I guess it should be 1, becuase there was only 1 visa application for all applicants. Just for double confirmation.
2) Against the "national ids", in the visa application (and also front loaded) I have mentioned 1) Emirates Id 2) UAE VISA 3) Driving License 4) Labor card by Tecom..I am not sure if all 4 of them fall under "National Ids", but in case if one of them do not fall under the category do I have to consider it a big enough mistake to change it in 1023 or I can just ignore it so that CO will ignore those entries which he will not consider it as National Id?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sandeepsastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2 more questions:
> 
> ...


1) fill for both
2) ignore

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

I was filling form 80. I have 2 current BD passport (1 hand writing will expire in 2015 and 1 MRP will expire in 2018). I want to know what should I answer in the following question?

11 Do you have any other current passport or travel document?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msdaus said:


> I was filling form 80. I have 2 current BD passport (1 hand writing will expire in 2015 and 1 MRP will expire in 2018). I want to know what should I answer in the following question?
> 
> 11 Do you have any other current passport or travel document?


Answer with yes and write both ......


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Answer with yes and write both ......


Thank you bhaia, should I include all address while I visit foreign countries ( my longest stay was 108 days in India)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Thank you bhaia, should I include all address while I visit foreign countries ( my longest stay was 108 days in India)


Who is bhaia? 

Yes ...... you need to include everything ....


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Who is bhaia?
> 
> Yes ...... you need to include everything ....


Sorry, brother. Bhaia is a Bengali word which means Brother . What should I do if I forget the exact addresses?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Sorry, brother. Bhaia is a Bengali word which means Brother . What should I do if I forget the exact addresses?


OK Bhaia  lol sorry I don't speak Bengali ....


Well, that was the case with my wife, she travelled extensively and it was a challenge to remember exact addresses, so she wrote as much as she remembered. Sometimes it was the exact address, sometimes the street, sometimes only the city even .... and it worked out.


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> ...



As 11 months is a considerable time, you would have to mention. I don't think you have to mention the US address (1 month is ignoreable as you have not MOVED to a new country as such).

For additional information you are supposed to use PART-T (18th page on the form 80).

You have to formulate meaningful information by looking at your passport entry/exit stamps and categorize this information and answer question 19.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> As 11 months is a considerable time, you would have to mention. I don't think you have to mention the US address (1 month is ignoreable as you have not MOVED to a new country as such). For additional information you are supposed to use PART-T (18th page on the form 80). You have to formulate meaningful information by looking at your passport entry/exit stamps and categorize this information and answer question 19.


Expat2013, do not skip US address, Form 80 is about complete history, the fact you have stayed in another country cannot be ignored or hidden.


----------



## elsasl (Aug 10, 2014)

hi everyone, I would like to ask if I want to fill form 80 before CO asks me, where do I upload the form as I don't have CO assigned now. thanks!


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

elsasl said:


> hi everyone, I would like to ask if I want to fill form 80 before CO asks me, where do I upload the form as I don't have CO assigned now. thanks!


Hi,

You can upload your form under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" section of the online application :rolleyes2:


----------



## elsasl (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## elsasl (Aug 10, 2014)

HI everyone, I would like to ask after I filled form 80, how can I sign? thanks !


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Print out page 17, sign and scan it.

Good luck


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Use PDFill PDF Editor with FREE PDF Writer and FREE PDF Tools in order to merge / split pdf pages


----------



## elsasl (Aug 10, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Need some help in filling form 80- Part J Qn 35 & 36 (Australian Visa History)

Q.35 Are you currently in Australia? Give details of current visa.
(Type of Visa, reason for journey, Name used on entry, Place of visa issue, Arrival date)

Q.36 Have you been to Australia before? Give details of previous visas.
(Type of Visas held, reason for journey, Name used on entry, Place of visa issue, Arrival date, Departure date)

Confusion is that I am an onshore applicant and currently on bridging visa, do I need to state that in Q.35? If yes, then what would be the reason for journey, place of issue (as we got it online) and most importantly arrival date?
In Q.36 do I need to give details of my student visa (which is no longer in effect). If yes, then I can state my arrival date but I am very confused with the departure date. I went to India once in last 2 years, do I need to mention those departure and arrival dates here??

These questions are more suited for people who visited Australia on tourist or business visa....It's too frustrating for students.

Also, I stayed at a friends's place for 2 weeks when I came here initially n after that I have had my permanent address in Australia. Should I mention the address where I stayed for 2 weeks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Q.35 : Yes you need to mention your current BV details, reason for journey : Applied for PR and got issued a BV while the PR is decided. Place of issue : Onshore (Australia) 

Q.36 : Yes you do, departure date is NONE since you stayed on a BV



Yes mention the friend's place


----------



## Shells2012 (Jul 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Q.35 : Yes you need to mention your current BV details, reason for journey : Applied for PR and got issued a BV while the PR is decided. Place of issue : Onshore (Australia)
> 
> Q.36 : Yes you do, departure date is NONE since you stayed on a BV
> 
> ...


Thanks a Lot TheExpatriate


----------



## mobakr (May 16, 2014)

Q7 what to answer 
Help please ?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

mobakr said:


> Q7 what to answer
> Help please ?


please state the question!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mobakr said:


> Q7 what to answer
> Help please ?



Q7 :

1-Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
2-No, I am stateless Give details
3- Yes 
4- How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent, 
naturalisation)?
5- Date you gained this citizenship
-----------------------------------------------

Answer :

Tick Yes

You gained it by descent since you're Egyptian, and NOT by birth
Date is same as your date of birth


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

*Help needed*

Hi, can someone help me on the question number 20 in form 80? it says:
20 Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
Employment includes:
• all paid employment
• self-employment/family business
• work experience/internships
• unpaid employment/volunteer work.
Unemployment includes:
• from date of birth up until first employment
• all gaps/breaks between employment
• all gaps between education.
If you are currently retired – write ‘CURRENTLY RETIRED’ in ‘Name of business’ field and provide details in the ‘Your occupation and duties’ field.
If you have never worked – write your date of birth in the ‘Date from’ field and ‘NEVER WORKED’ in the ‘Name of business/company’ field and provide details in the ‘Your occupation and duties’ field.
Note: Provide your employment and unemployment history with no gaps in the timeline. If there are gaps, you must provide an explanation at Part T – Additional information.

Now if I have 3 full-time employments after my BSC and one part-time job during the 4 year of BSC, and no more experience in any other time, how should I fill up this part?? 


s


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Hi, can someone help me on the question number 20 in form 80? it says:
> 20 Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
> Employment includes:
> • all paid employment
> ...



Unemployment from Birth to First Job (mention you were supported by family ...etc.) 

First job : mention the job date

then if you had any gaps, maintain them as well


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Does it goes like the recent job is given first then the next one and the unemployment since birth to HSC goes at last?



TheExpatriate said:


> Unemployment from Birth to First Job (mention you were supported by family ...etc.)
> 
> First job : mention the job date
> 
> then if you had any gaps, maintain them as well


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sumaya said:


> Does it goes like the recent job is given first then the next one and the unemployment since birth to HSC goes at last?


Yes !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

doesn't matter if you do it chronological or reverse-chronological. Most importantly is for it to be in order without any gaps from birth till today


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks. (Could find the word chronological while writing the post  )


TheExpatriate said:


> doesn't matter if you do it chronological or reverse-chronological. Most importantly is for it to be in order without any gaps from birth till today


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

reverse-chronological is better to understand.


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> reverse-chronological is better to understand.


Thanks.. It's the hardest form of my life....


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Confused about the education, too... What should i show from birth till class 1? home-schooled???? Crazy form...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sumaya said:


> Confused about the education, too... What should i show from birth till class 1? home-schooled???? Crazy form...


Give details of all education and qualifications since birth
Education/qualification includes:
• primary, middle and high school
• college/vocational schools
• university
• research/thesis
• specialist training
• skill/trade qualifications


So give details of all your schools. Primary, Middle, Secondary .... per school, not per grade


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

I get that. That's the question in the form that you have mentioned here. All I'm trying to know is, what should i write for "since birth till the age of 5", because in Bangladesh, we normally enroll in a school in class 1 in the age of 5-6, and mostly continue with that school upto class 10. After that we graduate from school passing "Secondary School certificate" exams, then we enroll in a college and graduate from that passing the "Higher Secondary School certificate" exam. Then we enroll to an university and earn our Bachelors degree from there. 

Anyways, thanks



TheExpatriate said:


> Give details of all education and qualifications since birth
> Education/qualification includes:
> • primary, middle and high school
> • college/vocational schools
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sumaya said:


> I get that. That's the question in the form that you have mentioned here. All I'm trying to know is, what should i write for "since birth till the age of 5", because in Bangladesh, we normally enroll in a school in class 1 in the age of 5-6, and mostly continue with that school upto class 10. After that we graduate from school passing "Secondary School certificate" exams, then we enroll in a college and graduate from that passing the "Higher Secondary School certificate" exam. Then we enroll to an university and earn our Bachelors degree from there.
> 
> Anyways, thanks


you do not need to mention birth to age 5, because it's not like the employment gaps thing


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks.. 



TheExpatriate said:


> you do not need to mention birth to age 5, because it's not like the employment gaps thing


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Quick questions on Form 80. What to put in these questions?

Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events

Q24: Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
No
Yes Give details of proposed arrival in Australia
Arrival date
Day Month Year
Flight number or vessel details (if known)
City of arrival
Give details of countries you will visit on your way to Australia
(write ‘N/A’ if not applicable)
List the towns/cities you will visit during your time in Australia

Q32: Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
No Go to Part J
Yes Give the residential address and contact numbers
Note: A post office box is not acceptable.
Address (including hotel name and/or unit and building number and
street name)


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Form 1221 queries. Pls help!!!

Q18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
Intended date of arrival
DAY MONTH YEAR
Flight number
or vessel details
(if known)

Q19: Intended date of departure

Q20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Places of intended stopovers

Q21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia

Q22 Are you fully funding your trip?
No
Yes
Give details of the person/institution funding your trip
Since my wife is dependent, should we give my details as finding the trip?


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello seniors, 

Can you please give me some advice for these Questions in Form 80 :

Q7	Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
-Yes
-How : birth
-Date : the date register birth certificate 

Q14	Older Passport -Give details	

2 passports expired : 
Add 1 passport detail here and add another in PART T ?	

15	National Identify documents	

ID card, driving licence ? 

Q19	Travelled to another country	

Travel to 2 countries for work - Added

but: 

Travelled to Singapore for sightseeing in just 1 day?? Can we omit Singapore? Or have to add it	

23 – Proposed travel Why are you travelling to Australia?

Answer : Immigrant, searching for a better life, education, environment for children future	Is this ok?	

32	Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia?	

No ??

We are applying for visa 190. Do we need to add NSW here? 
If yes, can we give the address of NSW trade and Investment?	


50 – Part R	Are you being sponsored by, associated with, a business or arganization in Australia?	??	

We are applying for visa 190. Do we need to add NSW here?

If yes, can we give the address, phone, contact of NSW trade and Investment?

Please guide me about above Questions and Answers. I'm really appreciated your kindly help. Thank you very much!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Dorie said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> Can you please give me some advice for these Questions in Form 80 :
> 
> ...



Q7 should be by descent, Vietnam does not give citizenship to a person born in Vietnam unless at least one parent is Vietnamese.


Q14 Right

Q15 ID Card is enough, driver's license is not a national ID card

Q19 have to add it even if it's for 1 minute not 1 day. No PCC will be required so don't worry

Q23 is fine

Q32 For 190 mention your sponsoring state, for 189, you can leave blank or say unknown as of now

Q50 Yes, mention your state government details for 190


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Q7 should be by descent, Vietnam does not give citizenship to a person born in Vietnam unless at least one parent is Vietnamese.
> 
> 
> Q14 Right
> ...


Thank you very much for your instance & kindly reply. 

About the question 7. I'm quite confused about it because my parents are Vietnamese, I was born in Vietnam, then the answer is :
-Yes
-How : by descent 
Vietnamese citizenship can be acquired by birth or by application to the Vietnamese authorities - from VN embbassy
And my citizenship is definitely Vietnamese, right? 

I am sorry if it makes you feel any inconvenience


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Dorie said:


> Thank you very much for your instance & kindly reply.
> 
> About the question 7. I'm quite confused about it because my parents are Vietnamese, I was born in Vietnam, then the answer is :
> -Yes
> ...


You are Vietnamese because your parents are Vietnamese, not because you are born in Vietnam (if you were born in Vietnam and neither of your parents was Vietnamese, you wouldn't have been Vietnamese).

By application means Conferral or Naturalization, which is NOT your case.

Yes your citizenship is definitely Vietnamese, and By Descent (for the "How?" field)


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> You are Vietnamese because your parents are Vietnamese, not because you are born in Vietnam (if you were born in Vietnam and neither of your parents was Vietnamese, you wouldn't have been Vietnamese).
> 
> By application means Conferral or Naturalization, which is NOT your case.
> 
> Yes your citizenship is definitely Vietnamese, and By Descent (for the "How?" field)


I've got it. Thank you very much! Wish you all the best in your life!


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

form 80 question no 19:
I have visited some countries many times such as USA, and there is not many columns left to fill out all the countries I visited.
How can I add all the countries in the form?


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

delvy said:


> form 80 question no 19:
> I have visited some countries many times such as USA, and there is not many columns left to fill out all the countries I visited.
> How can I add all the countries in the form?


There is a page at the end where you can mention additional info which can't be filled in the table.. If required you can attach more pages


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

hi everyone, I would like to ask if I want to fill form 80 , where do I upload the form?


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey all,
I have one very basic query- shd i send our form 80 along with the application right now or not?
I know its not mandatory at this stage but i need to know what would be better?
Awaiting ur replies!
Cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Hey all,
> I have one very basic query- shd i send our form 80 along with the application right now or not?
> I know its not mandatory at this stage but i need to know what would be better?
> Awaiting ur replies!
> Cheers!


Form 80 is asked by CO for almost all applicant. It is not just a form to fill, rather your character particulars. It is a security check form to verify who you are, who your family are, where you are from. As an applicant of high risk country, you should submit it beforehand which will reduce time for your visa decision .


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Is india also considered a high risk country? 
A lot of ppl feel that giving excess docs to CO only slows him down thats why i was asking.. I will send it if its better that way..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

You should give as much information as you have to become transparent to CO. How much documents would not count. 
Yes, India is in the list of HR country.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

ddabral said:


> Hey all,
> I have one very basic query- shd i send our form 80 along with the application right now or not?
> I know its not mandatory at this stage but i need to know what would be better?
> Awaiting ur replies!
> Cheers!


First of all, it is not mandatory.

Therefore, whenever the CO asks for it you prepare it and upload it. 
Actually, it is very complicated form to fill out. For me it is.. because of my extensive travel to different countries in the last 10 years. you have to remember all your life with specific DATEs.


I will suggest you, dont upload it straightaway. (if you have free time keep it ready)


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You should give as much information as you have to become transparent to CO. How much documents would not count. Yes, India is in the list of HR country.


Thanks Mithu .. Hope u r fine in australia


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

delvy said:


> First of all, it is not mandatory.
> 
> Therefore, whenever the CO asks for it you prepare it and upload it.
> Actually, it is very complicated form to fill out. For me it is.. because of my extensive travel to different countries in the last 10 years. you have to remember all your life with specific DATEs.
> ...


Tomorrow is your Grant day (As per your signature)! Advance Congratulations!

Have you submitted your Form 80?


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

delvy said:


> First of all, it is not mandatory. Therefore, whenever the CO asks for it you prepare it and upload it. Actually, it is very complicated form to fill out. For me it is.. because of my extensive travel to different countries in the last 10 years. you have to remember all your life with specific DATEs. I will suggest you, dont upload it straightaway. (if you have free time keep it ready)


Well its almost ready! Me n my spouse spent hours trying to retrieve our travel dates


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello friends!
Which pdf editor r u using to fill the form 80?
I m having trouble with soda pdf.
Pls suggest


----------



## sumaya (Sep 3, 2014)

ddabral said:


> Hello friends!
> Which pdf editor r u using to fill the form 80?
> I m having trouble with soda pdf.
> Pls suggest


Adobe reader X works fine.


----------



## Scribbler (Sep 26, 2014)

the family name is the surname that they are referring to in form 80,right?
for Eg: Full name is 'John Smith'
Family name : Smith 
Given name : John
Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi *Scribbler *, you are right.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi *Scribbler *, you are right.


One quick question. Is form 1221 is also required? Questions seems almost same as that of form 80 and I didnt see any sections in submission page for form 1221.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

If you submit form 80, CO would not ask you form 1221 as it is miniature of form 80.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> If you submit form 80, CO would not ask you form 1221 as it is miniature of form 80.


my CO asked me for both forms actually, and I did not understand why since 90% of questions in 1221 were already answered in 80.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Your CO admire you most .


----------



## ppia (Aug 15, 2014)

On Form 80, Q. 50 requires me to answer whether I am being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or organization in Australia?

I am applying for 190 visa. So I suppose I should answer "No" to this question. Am I correct?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ppia said:


> On Form 80, Q. 50 requires me to answer whether I am being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or organization in Australia?
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa. So I suppose I should answer "No" to this question. Am I correct?


Not really sure if you should mention the state government as your sponsor or not. Let's see what other applicants for 190 have done


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Not really sure if you should mention the state government as your sponsor or not. Let's see what other applicants for 190 have done


As far as I know, Q 50 : Sponsoring employer details : I think it mentions to "employer" not state. I click "No" for this Q.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Q. 50 is for employer sponsored visa application.
In your case it would be *NO*.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I did not read the question so I did not know it's for employer sponsorships. Yes you are right, answer is no.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

We've also mentioned no


----------



## AjithPvr (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello,
could anybody tell where to upload form 80. I have uploaded all other documents,but couldnt find any link to upload the filled form 80.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

AjithPvr said:


> Hello,
> could anybody tell where to upload form 80. I have uploaded all other documents,but couldnt find any link to upload the filled form 80.


evidence of character or something...i dont remember the exact naming..
but it is related to proof of good character.


----------



## AjithPvr (Aug 29, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> evidence of character or something...i dont remember the exact naming..
> but it is related to proof of good character.



ok Thank you Nishant, Yes , what you said is correct, its inside "Evidence of character".

I have one more doubt to be cleared. hope you could help me in that. When we login in immigration account, in "My application"page, there is "Import application". What does that mean?


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Can I upload form 80 as 2 attachments? Has anyone done that? Is it acceptable? 

1. Complete without signature sheet. 
2. Signature sheet


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> Can I upload form 80 as 2 attachments? Has anyone done that? Is it acceptable?
> 
> 1. Complete without signature sheet.
> 2. Signature sheet


merge it with any PDF Editor, or if you do not have access to one, print and re-scan all pages including signed page into one PDF using a multi-page scanner application


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> Can I upload form 80 as 2 attachments? Has anyone done that? Is it acceptable?
> 
> 1. Complete without signature sheet.
> 2. Signature sheet


Buddy

Ideally it has to be printed and filled with pen. see the instructions on first page. But it can be electronically filled and acceptable by CO teams.

In my opinion, Fill it electronically and take a print of all pages, sign the last page and then scan to the standards as per DIBP.

Attach documents to an online application

it says "Ensuring that all images in the PDF are set to 96 DPI" but acceptable if the size is less than 5MB on any resolution.

HTH


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> merge it with any PDF Editor, or if you do not have access to one, print and re-scan all pages including signed page into one PDF using a multi-page scanner application


Thanks mate. It would help if could you suggest name of free PDF editor if you have used that (merged pages) earlier?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

There is something called Google.
PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.
Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free (if you want to shrink it below 5mb)


----------



## zinc (Nov 3, 2014)

hey Everyone,

Thanks for all information related to form 80.I have seen on link Partner Migration- PREPARING YOUR APPLICATION - Australian High Commission that this is not required for Indian.Is that so ?
One more thing, do i need to fill this for my spouse separatly ?M sure not for Kid.


----------



## mandy365 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just realized that I did not use BLOCK LETTERS in neither form 80 nor form 1211 that I have already uploaded. Does that matter? Do I need to refill the forms and upload them again? I filled them on the computer instead of using a pen the first time.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mandy365 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just realized that I did not use BLOCK LETTERS in neither form 80 nor form 1211 that I have already uploaded. Does that matter? Do I need to refill the forms and upload them again? I filled them on the computer instead of using a pen the first time.


You have done right thing here. If it was in hand written, then you have to write in BLOCK letters.


----------



## mandy365 (Nov 10, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You have done right thing here. If it was in hand written, then you have to write in BLOCK letters.


Thank you.


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

I am currently filling form 80 and 1221. I am from Bangladesh. As my parents were born before Libration year in 1971, what should I put in Citizenship year granted field, their birth year or 1971, as when they were born there was no Bangladesh then.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

joycse06 said:


> I am currently filling form 80 and 1221. I am from Bangladesh. As my parents were born before Libration year in 1971, what should I put in Citizenship year granted field, their birth year or 1971, as when they were born there was no Bangladesh then.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Write "Pakistani *birth year* (By Descent), Bangladeshi 1971 (Post-Independence"

If they were born before 1947, then it should be "Indian *birth year* (By Descent), Pakistani 1947 (Post-Independence), Bangladeshi 1971 (Post-Independence)"


This was the case for my wife (in my form 80 in spouse section), and herself, her parents and siblings (in her own Form 80), since all of them had one citizenship at birth then later on their country became independent as well ....... I wrote it this way and it went through


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Write "Pakistani *birth year* (By Descent), Bangladeshi 1971 (Post-Independence"
> 
> If they were born before 1947, then it should be "Indian *birth year* (By Descent), Pakistani 1947 (Post-Independence), Bangladeshi 1971 (Post-Independence)"
> 
> ...


Thanks TheExpirate. I was really confused about this and now have no problem to upload these two forms.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

joycse06 said:


> Thanks TheExpirate. I was really confused about this and now have no problem to upload these two forms.


Do not write Pakistan or India for your parents, though they were born before the independence of the country. It will make CO confused . Write "Bangladesh" straight way.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Do not write Pakistan or India for your parents, though they were born before the independence of the country. It will make CO confused . Write "Bangladesh" straight way.


this is how I did it in my similar case and CO understood. His parents at birth time were not Bangladeshi (and no one on Earth was actually, that citizenship did not exist prior to 1971) ......


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Do not write Pakistan or India for your parents, though they were born before the independence of the country. It will make CO confused . Write "Bangladesh" straight way.


In that case, what do I put in year, their birth year or 1971 as at the time of their birth there was no Bangladesh?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

joycse06 ,
If you have no documents for supporting your claims, do not put those information.

TheExpatriate ,
Your claim was somehow overlooked by CO. My father was born in British period and it is hard to prove he was a citizen of Britain. 
Think simple and put the current country.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> joycse06 ,
> If you have no documents for supporting your claims, do not put those information.
> 
> TheExpatriate ,
> ...


This is a different case.

Bangladeshis were Pakistanis and before that were Indians. British era Indians are not British, my father was born in British-era Egypt and he's not British as well.

My claim was not overlooked, it's facts of history and everyone knows that Country X separated from Country Y in this date or that date.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi TheExpatriate,
No offence!
"British era Indians are not British" and Pakistan era Bangalis are Pakistanis ??? Are not you making contradictions?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> No offence!
> "British era Indians are not British" and Pakistan era Bangalis are Pakistanis ??? Are not you making contradictions?


There is a difference between two situations

1- A country separates from another country (e.g.: Singapore from Malaysia, Sudan from Egypt, Pakistan from India, Bangladesh from Pakistan), or a country splitting into many countries (Yugoslavia --> Serbia, Montenegro, Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, USSR --> Russia, Ukraine, and dozens of ex-Soviet countries ...etc.) 

2- A country under occupation/invasion is liberated (e.g.: Egypt from the UK, India from The UK, Libya from Italy, Algeria from France ...etc.)


In situation #1, those who were born before the independence were citizens of the former country, not the current one, as such citizenship did not even exist back then

In situation #2, people were citizens of their own country that was under foreign invasion/control


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate,
You are making things critical as history of these countries are also critical. Forget these critical path ways of history and put current country. I can put My country in your both categories. 
Rather I can suggest you this way by individual's migration aspect ....
1) If your parents migrated from current X to Current Y country then your parents citizenship should show both countries X and Y .
2) If your parents never migrated from Current X country , Put always your parents citizenship X Country.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> TheExpatriate,
> You are making things critical as history of these countries are also critical. Forget these critical path ways of history and put current country. I can put My country in your both categories.
> Rather I can suggest you this way by individual's migration aspect ....
> 1) If your parents migrated from current X to Current Y country then your parents citizenship should show both countries X and Y .
> 2) If your parents never migrated from Current X country , Put always your parents citizenship X Country.


What passports did your parents/grandparents who were born prior to 1947 hold?

What passports did your parents/grandparents who were born after 1947 but prior to 1971 hold?

Answer these two questions, and you'd know that my logic is right. All Bangladeshis born before 1971 became Bangladeshis ONLY after independence. There was no such thing as the Republic of Bangladesh or the Bangladeshi Citizenship prior to that.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> What passports did your parents/grandparents who were born prior to 1947 hold?
> 
> What passports did your parents/grandparents who were born after 1947 but prior to 1971 hold?
> 
> Answer these two questions, and you'd know that my logic is right. All Bangladeshis born before 1971 became Bangladeshis ONLY after independence. There was no such thing as the Republic of Bangladesh or the Bangladeshi Citizenship prior to that.


My parents and Grandparents never had any passports of any countries! 
And my mother has no passport yet.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> My parents and Grandparents never had any passports of any countries!
> And my mother has no passport yet.


Smart, aren't you? 

OK, suppose any member of your family was born before 1947, and needed to travel back then, what passport would they have?

Apply the same question to a family member born after 1947 and before 1971, and needed to travel back then? what passport would they have?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Smart, aren't you?
> 
> OK, suppose any member of your family was born before 1947, and needed to travel back then, what passport would they have?
> 
> Apply the same question to a family member born after 1947 and before 1971, and needed to travel back then? what passport would they have?


OK, 1) British Passport (Of-course not Indian) and 
2) Pakistan Passport
Now give answer your theory of two categories.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> OK, 1) British Passport (Of-course not Indian) and
> 2) Pakistan Passport
> Now give answer your theory of two categories.


1) Britain issues many kinds of passports, I think in Colonial times those passports did not mean you were British .. Anyways that's too complex and I am not really sure

2) It means they were Pakistanis between their date of birth and 1971, later on became Bangladeshis after independence.....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

That is why I am telling you are going through a complex path and put current country. 



TheExpatriate said:


> 1) Britain issues many kinds of passports, I think in Colonial times those passports did not mean you were British .. Anyways that's too complex and I am not really sure
> 
> 2) It means they were Pakistanis between their date of birth and 1971, later on became Bangladeshis after independence.....





> Physical appearance of British Indian passport
> 
> Official note from the Viceroy of India on the first page of the British Indian passport.
> The passport was of navy blue colour with the emblem of the British Empire (i.e. the Royal Arms of the United Kingdom) emblazoned on the front cover. The word "British Indian Passport" was printed above the emblem and "Indian Empire" printed below. The text of the passport was printed in English and French.
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> That is why I am telling you are going through a complex path and put current country.


in my case I told you in two different forms for three different persons we mentioned the previous and current citizenship and it went through ......


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

If you had made a mistake by yourself unconsciously, should not carry it in public forum . This issue is not discussing in this forum firstly. 

Stand here, 
1) If your parents migrated from current "X" to Current "Y" country then your parents citizenship should show both countries "X" and "Y" .
2) If your parents never migrated from Current "X" country , Put always your parents citizenship Current "X" Country.




TheExpatriate said:


> in my case I told you in two different forms for three different persons we mentioned the previous and current citizenship and it went through ......


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> If you had made a mistake by yourself unconsciously, should not carry it in public forum . This issue is not discussing in this forum firstly. Stand here, 1) If your parents migrated from current "X" to Current "Y" country then your parents citizenship should show both countries "X" and "Y" . 2) If your parents never migrated from Current "X" country , Put always your parents citizenship Current "X" Country.


It is NOT a mistake

Mentioning the citizenship history is not a mistake


----------



## abeydoun (Nov 22, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Before CO ask for you!


I haven't been asked in my application to fill out form 80. In fact there is no field to select for uploading the form 80...
only form 1221 was there to be filled by my wife... does anyone have the final answer for that? if I should fill the form 80, under which field should I upload it in my application? or if it is not asked for, should I wait for the CO to ask for it?


----------



## ozTov (Jul 14, 2014)

I decided to fill in the "Citizenship(s) and Year granted" field with "Bangladesh, Birth_Year" for my parents who were born before 1971. Hope CO will understand and I wont face any problem.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*joycse06* , that is the right choice .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

abeydoun said:


> I haven't been asked in my application to fill out form 80. In fact there is no field to select for uploading the form 80...
> only form 1221 was there to be filled by my wife... does anyone have the final answer for that? if I should fill the form 80, under which field should I upload it in my application? or if it is not asked for, should I wait for the CO to ask for it?


Most cases CO asks for Form 80. It is better to fill and upload this form 80 upfront to finalize your application without delay. 

Someone may help with you under which field you have to upload form 80 as I cant' recall the field.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

abeydoun said:


> I haven't been asked in my application to fill out form 80. In fact there is no field to select for uploading the form 80... only form 1221 was there to be filled by my wife... does anyone have the final answer for that? if I should fill the form 80, under which field should I upload it in my application? or if it is not asked for, should I wait for the CO to ask for it?


On the right you will attach document button. Click that and one of the attachment type is form 80.


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

*Question 50*

Hi Mates,
Thanks for your nice posts in this thread. I applied for 489 in October2014. While filling the form 80 I am confused about question 50, it asks about sponsoring employer (business/ organisation). Since my visa (SRS 489) is sponsored by Southern Inland, should I mention it on question 50 in form 80 or it just for Employer Sponsored Visa.

I will be very grateful if you kindly help me on this issue.

Regards,

Zubayer.


----------



## ozz.dream2015 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Guys, Form 80 is not on compulsory list...


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Is it common to see the 'Complete character assessment ...' Link after we upload Form 80? I am not sure when it appeared too, was it before uploading or after uploading??


----------



## ozz.dream2015 (Dec 9, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> So far I understood from this forum , everyone over 18 yrs (including dependent) should fill the form 80 and form 1221 prior to be asked from CO regardless of onshore or offshore and should upload with the application lodge.


Hey Form 80 is not compulsory. Unless you are eager to fill it in & dont see any harm filling it. I have seen so many guys getting grants, without form 80.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi ozz.dream2015,
You are right. Many applicants got their grant without filling Form 80! 

However, majority of the applicants were asked Form 80 as it represents the character and security particulars of an applicant.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

It is just for Employer Sponsored Visa! 



ZHossain said:


> Hi Mates,
> Thanks for your nice posts in this thread. I applied for 489 in October2014. While filling the form 80 I am confused about question 50, it asks about sponsoring employer (business/ organisation). Since my visa (SRS 489) is sponsored by Southern Inland, should I mention it on question 50 in form 80 or it just for Employer Sponsored Visa.
> 
> I will be very grateful if you kindly help me on this issue.
> ...


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> Hi Mates,
> Thanks for your nice posts in this thread. I applied for 489 in October2014. While filling the form 80 I am confused about question 50, it asks about sponsoring employer (business/ organisation). Since my visa (SRS 489) is sponsored by Southern Inland, should I mention it on question 50 in form 80 or it just for Employer Sponsored Visa.
> 
> I will be very grateful if you kindly help me on this issue.
> ...


Could you anyone please answer my question?


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> It is just for Employer Sponsored Visa!


Thank you Mithu.


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Regarding Question 5*

Hi All,

There's a very minor difference in the family name (surname) that is mentioned in my passport and that which is mentioned in my degree marksheets and company letters...

My Surname mentioned in the former is "agARwal" while its mentioned as "agRAwal" in latter.

My question is, should I mention this in question 5 of form 80? If yes, would I require any affidavit / statutory declaration corroborating the same?

This issue is the only reason because of which I haven't proceeded wih submission of my form 80. Would be grateful if someone can guide me.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Yesterday I have uploaded all my employment docs, form 80 and PCC. In form80 I have a small doubt. I have a gap of 3 months between employer to employer once in my 7 yrs experience. But in form 80 Question 20 I forgot to mention this gap in that table. What ur opinion on this? Will it be an issue? 
My agent told 3 months gap is negligible. What do u say?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Yesterday I have uploaded all my employment docs, form 80 and PCC. In form80 I have a small doubt. I have a gap of 3 months between employer to employer once in my 7 yrs experience. But in form 80 Question 20 I forgot to mention this gap in that table. What ur opinion on this? Will it be an issue?
> My agent told 3 months gap is negligible. What do u say?


Seniors pls help me out for my above question.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear cgsaipradeep,
It is not a big issue though!However, if you feel stressed , you can submit corrected one again.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks mithu. 
Even though I mentioned the 3 months gap in rough draft (form80). My agent ignored it in final one and submitted.
When I questioned him, he showed me the form 80's of some applicants with more than 6 months gap which were not noted in form 80 but got direct Grants.
I suppose CO will not check nook and corner of form 80 and pinpoint everything. What do u say?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Thanks mithu. Even though I mentioned the 3 months gap in rough draft (form80). My agent ignored it in final one and submitted. When I questioned him, he showed me the form 80's of some applicants with more than 6 months gap which were not noted in form 80 but got direct Grants. I suppose CO will not check nook and corner of form 80 and pinpoint everything. What do u say?


 your agent is an idiot

Ignore him and send a correction


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> your agent is an idiot
> 
> Ignore him and send a correction


Will this delay my application process?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Will this delay my application process?


What would you rather do? The right thing or the quick thing? The answer is for you to say


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There's a very minor difference in the family name (surname) that is mentioned in my passport and that which is mentioned in my degree marksheets and company letters...
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Can someone please help me with my query?


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Seniors pls help me out for my above question.


Hi cgsaipradeep,

Regarding the gap in your experience, I would definitely recommend you to fill and upload the correction form (form 1023)... Though 3 months is relatively a lesser duration of time, I wouldn't take the risk of not mentioning the same (on form 80), particularly, after its explicitly mentioned over there to account for any gaps in employment...

Also, just a word of advice - it would be great if you could search existing threads and post your query in the right one.


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me with my query?


Guys, any inputs?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

as replied in private, mention it as "Alternative Transliteration of the same name" in Form 80 and all will be OK.

My first name, my grandfather's, my surname, and my wife ....... all have alternative transliterations and we mentioned them in Form 80 and things were alright.


----------



## Xception (Nov 12, 2014)

*Form 80 (questions 11 & 12)*

Hi,
I am filling Form 80, and am currently stuck at questions 11 & 12 (they sound confusing).
Question 11o you have any other current passport or travel document?
No / Yes
Question 12: Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents
(including expired, lost or stolen documents)?
No / Yes

Now, my situation is my current passport is my second one as the first one is already expired. I have fillied in the details of my second passport in question 10.
Now Do I have to five the deails of y expired passport under question 11 or 12?

Has anyone faced this issue?
Also, is there any guide/help section available regarding form 80? I searched online and could find few guides for an older version of form 80.

Thanks!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Xception said:


> Hi,
> I am filling Form 80, and am currently stuck at questions 11 & 12 (they sound confusing).
> Question 11o you have any other current passport or travel document?
> No / Yes
> ...


Obviously your *expired* first passport is in number 12.
Number 11 is for any other *current* passport or travel documents.


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

hey guys i got a question!

i already filled form 80 and submitted it via immi account, but forgot to add additional travel details after i filled in the 5 spaces provided. 

can i resend an updated form80? with the additional travel I've done in past 10 years? 

please help

p.s.
i don't have CO assigned yet and lodged my application jan 13,2015


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Re-upload corrected form 80 again. 


farishkj said:


> hey guys i got a question!
> 
> i already filled form 80 and submitted it via immi account, but forgot to add additional travel details after i filled in the 5 spaces provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Re-upload corrected form 80 again.


Thanks for the reply 

One more thing 

I also didn't answer question 13 correctly (whether I had a previous passport). Thought as a dual citizenship didn't realize I should mention expired passports 

I'm thinking I apply for incorrect questions form 1023 and mention mistake in form80 and upload another copy of form 80 on imm.

What do you think?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

farishkj said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> One more thing
> 
> ...


You do not need form 1023. Just upload the corrected form 80 again.


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You do not need form 1023. Just upload the corrected form 80 again.


Thanks for the reply once again. You're very helpful? 

May I get another opinion on this too?


----------



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me with my query?


Hi,

Probably you need to provide an affidavit stating that there is minor spelling mistake with the surname. 

That the names are of one and the same person.

Tell them (in affidavit) that the one in passport is correct. No need to get it corrected in the degree mark sheets etc

Regards
Amrinder


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't worry too much about it - I'd just re-submit Form 80 (as suggested), but Form 1023 would work as well. If you already had a case officer assigned, you could just send an email too... they are used to discrepancies in names/spellings, especially for applicants from countries that use a different alphabet and need to get their names translated.


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

espresso said:


> Don't worry too much about it - I'd just re-submit Form 80 (as suggested), but Form 1023 would work as well. If you already had a case officer assigned, you could just send an email too... they are used to discrepancies in names/spellings, especially for applicants from countries that use a different alphabet and need to get their names translated.


Espresso may you please advice on my above query please?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

farishkj said:


> Espresso may you please advice on my above query please?


what is query?


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

Hay I am applying from Bangladesh for 189 subclass claiming 60 points...i applied on 2nd December 2014..and my all docs including form 80 for me and my spouse, our PCC and medical are already uploaded...Now i have 2 quarries:
1. Form 1221 and form 80 look almost similar, do we have to upload the form 1221 already for fastenning the visa processing time..or we should wait for our CO to be assigned (8 weeks is due on ths 28th Jan 2015)
2. While filling up the visa form, that we have to submit before paying the fee, we mistakenly claimed that my spouse graduated BBA in 2007, its 2005 actually. In form 80 we stated the actual info. Now should i send a incorrect information form right away...or again just wait for the CO to ask for it....I am the main applicant by the way...
*Please help me out...*


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dears,

I am facing a very silly problem while filling form 80 from my computer.

All dates have / but the space does not allow me to write dates / overlaps with numbers.

Does anyone else faces the same issue ? how to fix it ??

Thanks in advanced


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

I faced the similar problems...after wasting some time..i just printed out the form...filled it in manually and uploaded the scanned copy...worked just fine


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> I faced the similar problems...after wasting some time..i just printed out the form...filled it in manually and uploaded the scanned copy...worked just fine


a generous member helped me by asking me to install Adobe Acrobat 11 Pro. From that you can easily edit and play around with dates...


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

Dont give any wrong Info in form 80


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Dont give any wrong Info in form 80


Hi Lamia,

Playing around dates were meant to have the date format as 1-Jan-2015 instead of having 1-1-2015...

Don't get me wrong


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Question 23 - why are you traveling to oz*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for Visa 189 and I was filling Form 80. I had a question, could you please answer me this ?

Question Number 23 (PART H, Proposed Travel or Further Stay)

Why are you traveling to Oz ?
The answer I have given is: [ TO LIVE AND WORK IN AUSTRALIA (I AM APPLYING FOR A PERMANENT RESIDENT VISA 189) ] 


Is the above answer ok ?

Thank you


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Visa 189 and I was filling Form 80. I had a question, could you please answer me this ?
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Yes


Thank you rameshkd. 

I was also advised that we just answer " For Immigration " to this question. Do you think my answer is ok or do I need to change it ?

Thank you


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

XWQ said:


> Thank you rameshkd.
> 
> I was also advised that we just answer " For Immigration " to this question. Do you think my answer is ok or do I need to change it ?
> 
> Thank you


You are fine with your answer and you do not need to change it. However, " TO LIVE AND WORK IN AUSTRALIA '' is perfect.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

HELP, i am getting 9 months gap between my College and university.

In those 9 months I was preparing and applying for different universities.

Question: Do I need to mention this period in the education qualification question 19 ???

In case I need to mention, then how to ???


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Was just going through Form 80. Had some queries there.

1) Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?

Earlier I had my passport linked to my mother's, which means I had no separate physical passport, however I could travel using my mother's passport. I got my current passport in the year 2006. Do I need to give details about that - I have details of that old Passport No, with date and place of issue which is written behind my current passport.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

TanuPatel said:


> Was just going through Form 80. Had some queries there.
> 
> 1) Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?
> 
> Earlier I had my passport linked to my mother's, which means I had no separate physical passport, however I could travel using my mother's passport. I got my current passport in the year 2006. Do I need to give details about that - I have details of that old Passport No, with date and place of issue which is written behind my current passport.


Technically, since it was not in your name you need not. But given that it is reference to your current passport do mention about it. May be add it to the additional information section.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is unemployment, so going by the Note in *Part F - Question 20* mention this in *Part - T - Additional Information*.

Write what ever you were doing.

Regards,
Jeetendra



"Note: Provide your employment and unemployment history with no gaps in the timeline. If there are gaps, you must provide an explanation at Part T – Additional information."



nonee17 said:


> HELP, i am getting 9 months gap between my College and university.
> 
> In those 9 months I was preparing and applying for different universities.
> 
> ...


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Jeetan,

Please note that my gap was during my education life not employment,

I had 9 months gap between my college and university..i finished my college in march and got admission in university in December same year.





Jeeten#80 said:


> This is unemployment, so going by the Note in *Part F - Question 20* mention this in *Part - T - Additional Information*.
> 
> Write what ever you were doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly read Question 20 in detail and you would get your answer.

Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth

Regards,
Jeetendra



nonee17 said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> 
> Please note that my gap was during my education life not employment,
> 
> I had 9 months gap between my college and university..i finished my college in march and got admission in university in December same year.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks got it, another silly question since this form so detailed.

I got my school started in 1986 where as I was born in 1983..so what should I write for those 3 years of gap 

Living at home, unemployed ???



Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly read Question 20 in detail and you would get your answer.
> 
> Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just include ALL you schooling details in Question 21....

IMMI guys should understand what people do before they start schooling.

Regards,
Jeetendra 




nonee17 said:


> Thanks got it, another silly question since this form so detailed.
> 
> I got my school started in 1986 where as I was born in 1983..so what should I write for those 3 years of gap
> 
> Living at home, unemployed ???


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks Ramesh, Can anybody else with similar experience also help/ suggest on this?



rameshkd said:


> Technically, since it was not in your name you need not. But given that it is reference to your current passport do mention about it. May be add it to the additional information section





> Was just going through Form 80. Had some queries there.
> 
> 1) Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?
> 
> Earlier I had my passport linked to my mother's, which means I had no separate physical passport, however I could travel using my mother's passport. I got my current passport in the year 2006. Do I need to give details about that - I have details of that old Passport No, with date and place of issue which is written behind my current passport.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would have to add it to the additional information section.

Also if possible, make a photocopy of your mothers passport along-with the pages where your name is endorsed. Then get it notarized and upload this with your application.

Regards,
Jeetendra




TanuPatel said:


> Thanks Ramesh, Can anybody else with similar experience also help/ suggest on this?


----------



## bisaha (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello there, I have a 8 months overstay in UK as a Student. Will it be negative for my application or would be OK? Please advise me>>>


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

bisaha said:


> Hello there, I have a 8 months overstay in UK as a Student. Will it be negative for my application or would be OK? Please advise me>>>


Yes, possibly. Overstay means you did not abide by the laws of the country, violated rules etc etc.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Overstay would most probably be counted against you at the time of Visa processing. This indicates that you didn't abide by the Law of That Land.

In-case you have very strong reason to back it up, say LIKE Medical issue due to which you weren't able to fly back to your own Country.





bisaha said:


> Hello there, I have a 8 months overstay in UK as a Student. Will it be negative for my application or would be OK? Please advise me>>>


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think any medical stay can backup for 8 months overstay, unless one is in coma (pun intended)


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi friends,

i was filling the form 80 and got some queries as what to mention in the below mentioned questions, would be thankful if someone could answer my queries 

1) At Question 11 - *Do you have any other current passport or travel document?*
now i have my old passport which was expiring on September 2015 so before it gets expired i have applied for a re-issuance and got the new passport in January 2015. Now should i mention YES/NO???

2) At Part E (International travel) Question 19 - *Have you traveled any country other than Australia in past 10 years?*
Now i was in Australia for 2 years and whenever i came to India, my passport got "IN TRANSIT" stamped twice from Singapore and once from Malaysia which showed a validity of 2-5 days. Should i show this as the international places i visited or what (though i had stayed for say around 18 hours or 1 day maximum in these countries)??

3) At Question 20 - *This question asks for the employment details*
Now after coming back from Australia i haven't took a job and started doing the freelance content writing which paid me well directly in my bank account (please note i am the secondary applicant accompanying my Wife who's the primary applicant).So should i show this here, i am afraid it shouldn't affect my wife's application?? 

4) At part H Question 23 - *Why are you travelling to Australia (include any relevant dates or events)*
Please suggest me what to write here. Should i mention here that i'll be travelling to Oz for the better future prospects and to live a better life in a diversified and friendly environment.......???

5) At question 26 - *What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?* 
What should i write here??

Revert would be highly appreciated 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Find my comments below in blue.



sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i was filling the form 80 and got some queries as what to mention in the below mentioned questions, would be thankful if someone could answer my queries
> 
> ...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Find my comments below in blue.


Thanks for your quick response mate and all the best for your grant!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks for your quick response mate and all the best for your grant!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks bro. All the best for yours as well.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all

I was upload all documents to apply for visa 489 state nominated so i need to cpmlete form 80 or not?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I was upload all documents to apply for visa 489 state nominated so i need to cpmlete form 80 or not?


Hi,

Form 80 is a character assessment form and its mandatory for the prople who have traveled abroad. But i would suggest you to provide this form before Co asks for it.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 80 is a character assessment form and its mandatory for the prople who have traveled abroad. But i would suggest you to provide this form before Co asks for it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear Sameer
This for me and my wife (note :my wife is the first applicant and i the second visa subclass 489 state nomination )

Regards,



sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 80 is a character assessment form and its mandatory for the prople who have traveled abroad. But i would suggest you to provide this form before Co asks for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Upload FORM 80 for ALL Adult applicants.


If you are aspiring for a direct grant and thereby faster processing.




dopo12 said:


> Dear Sameer
> This for me and my wife (note :my wife is the first applicant and i the second visa subclass 489 state nomination )
> 
> Regards,


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Thx for your help
But in Subclass 489: document checklist - invited pathway​ they didnt mention any thing about this form 




Jeeten#80 said:


> Upload FORM 80 for ALL Adult applicants.
> 
> 
> If you are aspiring for a direct grant and thereby faster processing.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Again:* Upload FORM 80 for ALL Adult applicants.

If you are aspiring for a direct grant and thereby faster processing.


*Read the following, it is an excerpt form IMMI website.*


*******************************************************************

In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

*Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment* (611KB PDF file).
If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.


REF: *Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment*


*******************************************************************





dopo12 said:


> Thx for your help
> But in Subclass 489: document checklist - invited pathway​ they didnt mention any thing about this form


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

So i dont need to complete it cause iam applying from egypt right.




Jeeten#80 said:


> *Again:* Upload FORM 80 for ALL Adult applicants.
> 
> If you are aspiring for a direct grant and thereby faster processing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As FEW of us have already suggested you THAT, IF you have traveled internationally THEN CO has invariably asks for FORM 80 in MOST of the cases.


SO, IF you are aspiring for a *faster processing* and thereby *Direct Grant*.

GO ahead and submit FORM 80.


Take an educated decision.


******************************************

IF you are still confused :confused2::confused2::confused2:

THEN wait for CO assignment and IF required upload it.







dopo12 said:


> So i dont need to complete it cause iam applying from egypt right.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Mant thanks for your help


Jeeten#80 said:


> As FEW of us have already suggested you THAT, IF you have traveled internationally THEN CO has invariably asks for FORM 80 in MOST of the cases.
> 
> 
> SO, IF you are aspiring for a *faster processing* and thereby *Direct Grant*.
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

Please do let me know do i have to provide Form 1221 with form 80 as well. Form 1221 is a subset of form 80 then why they require form 1221??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Testing




dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I was upload all documents to apply for visa 489 state nominated so i need to cpmlete form 80 or not?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just submit FORM 80, at the time of VISA application.


IF FORM 1221 is required, THEN CO would ask for it. In MOST of the CASEs *FORM 1221* won't be required.





Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please do let me know do i have to provide Form 1221 with form 80 as well. Form 1221 is a subset of form 80 then why they require form 1221??
> 
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just submit FORM 80, at the time of VISA application.
> 
> 
> IF FORM 1221 is required, THEN CO would ask for it. In MOST of the CASEs *FORM 1221* won't be required.


Thanks Jeeten,

But got a quick question...... while upoading the docs Form-1221 is showing under my spouse name though its not showing under my name. 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In some cases, FORM 1221 is asked for Spouse and FORM 80 for Main Applicants.


BUT most of the people submit FORM 80 for ALL adult applicants (IF not asked explicitly).


As in your case they have explicitly asked for FORM 1221 (for Spouse), then upload FORM 1221 for your spouse and FORM 80 for you.

​


Sameer1626 said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> 
> But got a quick question...... while upoading the docs Form-1221 is showing under my spouse name though its not showing under my name.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In some cases, FORM 1221 is asked for Spouse and FORM 80 for Main Applicants.
> 
> 
> BUT most of the people submit FORM 80 for ALL adult applicants (IF not asked explicitly).
> ...


not really, I - primary applicant - was asked for 80 and 1221, while my spouse was asked for Form 80


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are correct, that may be true in some cases.


But as FORM 1221 is almost a subset of FORM 80, CO won't ask for both the forms (they might ask both in few exceptional cases BUT not all).


Moreover IF we front load FORM 80 for ALL adult applicants, then they might not even ask for FORM 1221 (Many of my friends/colleagues have done this and they haven't been asked for FORM 1221).


BUT all varies from case to case basis and it all depends on the CO's thought process.




TheExpatriate said:


> not really, I - primary applicant - was asked for 80 and 1221, while my spouse was asked for Form 80


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Do we have to upload the notraised/true certified copies of various docs including *PCC and BIRTH CERTIFICATE* while uploading the docs for visa application??

Also, in form 80 in *question no 24 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia??* What should i select as an answer here as to be honest i do know the city where i'll be staying at but not the address as of now, please suggest.
*
NOTE : SORRY FOR ASKING THIS QUESTION IN MULTIPLE THREADS*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline.....




Sameer1626 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do we have to upload the notraised/true certified copies of various docs including *PCC and BIRTH CERTIFICATE* while uploading the docs for visa application??
> 
> ...


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dears
How can i answer this question 
*Part F – Employment
20 Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth*
Note : from my birth till now there are one period only for my employment from 10/2011 till now


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Answer Q20 in sync with Q21*, this would ensure that everything is taken care of

20) List ALL your Employment details


21) List ALL your Education/Qualification details





dopo12 said:


> Dears
> How can i answer this question
> *Part F – Employment
> 20 Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth*
> Note : from my birth till now there are one period only for my employment from 10/2011 till now


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

But this all i have i mean there will be big gap in period


Jeeten#80 said:


> *Answer Q20 in sync with Q21*, this would ensure that everything is taken care of
> 
> 20) List ALL your Employment details
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

GAP in which period?


DO you have a GAP in between your Last Education/Qualification and First employment?


Kindly share complete details.




dopo12 said:


> But this all i have i mean there will be big gap in period


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

yes i completed my education at 10/2009 and start employment 10/2011 so this the gap iam talking about (its 2 years) so what can i do


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would have to indicate this in Q20.


Mention what you did during this time and how did you support yourself financially.




dopo12 said:


> yes i completed my education at 10/2009 and start employment 10/2011 so this the gap iam talking about (its 2 years) so what can i do


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Thx for your help
But actually i warked as casual work but i didnt mention it before in visa application because i dont have avidence for it so what do you recomend to mention it or not.


Jeeten#80 said:


> You would have to indicate this in Q20.
> 
> 
> Mention what you did during this time and how did you support yourself financially.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The UNSAID THUMB Rule for PR processing is that we have to indicate everything and be truthful.


As you haven't indicated it in your VISA application, DOESN'T mean that you shouldn't include this in FORM 80.



I would suggest you to include this Casual work related stuff in your FORM 80. THEN wait for CO to get back to you on this.


This is my view. You would have to take *an educated/well informed* DECISION.



dopo12 said:


> Thx for your help
> But actually i warked as casual work but i didnt mention it before in visa application because i dont have avidence for it so what do you recomend to mention it or not.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

I didnt mention that because i dont have evidence to proof it.


Jeeten#80 said:


> The UNSAID THUMB Rule for PR processing is that we have to indicate everything and be truthful.
> 
> 
> As you haven't indicated it in your VISA application, DOESN'T mean that you shouldn't include this in FORM 80.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you aren't claiming points for it, most probably they won't ask any evidence.







dopo12 said:


> I didnt mention that because i dont have evidence to proof it.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

can someone please provide me with the link to the latest form 80 version. I am yet to receive an invite, but wanted to start preparing from now.

i have this link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/80.pdf

but not sure if it is the latest one.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have the latest one.


IF you still have some doubts then download it from the following webpage:


*Character and police certificate requirements*






Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can someone please provide me with the link to the latest form 80 version. I am yet to receive an invite, but wanted to start preparing from now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
In the Form 80, the *Employment* section asks for all employment history including employment and unemployment. As such, do we have to list also the unemployment in *Employment history* of the *Elodgement* (the online form we have to fill when we click on the "apply visa" from EOI page)?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> In the Form 80, the *Employment* section asks for all employment history including employment and unemployment. As such, do we have to list also the unemployment in *Employment history* of the *Elodgement* (the online form we have to fill when we click on the "apply visa" from EOI page)?


Nope. On Elodgement just list employment history, as they need this information for points claim.

Later on in Form 80 you can list both employment and unemployment history.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,

The visa lodgement date will be the date we submit Elodgement form and pay visa application fee or the date we finish uploading all docs (PCC, form 80, MCCs, personal docs)? 

If I submit Elodgement form with visa payment before 1st July, am I considered safe from any immigration law changes in effect from 1st July?

Thank you a lot!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The VISA Application Date would be the DATE when you Pay the VISA Fees by submitting the Elodgement form Online.


You would NEVER know IF you are safe or NOT. BUT for sure you won't have to pay the revised Fees.


AS no one can assume VISA as GRANTED until and unless they get the VISA GRANT. 




Laxie said:


> Hi,
> 
> The visa lodgement date will be the date we submit Elodgement form and pay visa application fee or the date we finish uploading all docs (PCC, form 80, MCCs, personal docs)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The lodgement date is the date you click "Submit" and pay the application fee. If fees change on July 1st and you lodge your application in June you pay the current fee, not the new one.

Regarding immigration law changes, it will depend on the law. Typically you are measured against the requirements and legislation in place at the time you apply. On occasion they will change priority for visas which may impact processing time, or they may become more strict on policy in how they assess applications. I don't think either of these will apply for a 189 visa.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Agree with batcoder0619.


In FORM 80, you have to include your employment and unemployment history details.


WHEREAS in Elodgement online form JUST try and replicate the information from your EOI.





Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> In the Form 80, the *Employment* section asks for all employment history including employment and unemployment. As such, do we have to list also the unemployment in *Employment history* of the *Elodgement* (the online form we have to fill when we click on the "apply visa" from EOI page)?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> *Typically you are measured against the requirements and legislation in place at the time you apply.*


That means if I lodge my 189 visa (for external auditor) with claimed partner skill points (ICT analyst) on some day in June 2014, then new SOL comes in and removes ICT analyst occupation, I will lose 5 points from partner skill and my visa application will be affected?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

i have couple of questions:

in form 80 they ask about employment history, when i was a student at the university i worked as a part-time for a semester with a department in the university. Should i mention that as employment ? 

also, the question about local contacts, i have 2 contacts my cousin & my Aunt, but we don't share the same name as we are big extended family. will i be asked to provide proof of relationship ?? also have some other relatives but not in contact with them and don't know their details should i list them too ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have couple of questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


Thanks Mr. Jeeten#80 you are always helping us we can't thank you enough.

i have another query of form 80:

in international travel, we have one neighboring country (Bahrain) it is 50 Km away from my city. So in the last 10 years i traveled a lot in the weekends for leisure with friends we travel & come back to our city in the same day. These travels if i sum them up for sure more than 40 trips in the last years should i mention them all ?? or mention few then add a clause explaining i had multiple travel with the same purpose as it is very hard to track. For other trips & travels it is few and clear.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF they STAMP your passport for EVERY ENTRY and EXIT, then getting these details would be quite easy. IF you are able to track THEM it would be IDEAL.


IF NOT then you might mention few & add a clause explaining I had multiple travels with the same purpose. THEN see IF CO asks any further query on this.




Faris_ksa said:


> Thanks Mr. Jeeten#80 you are always helping us we can't thank you enough.
> 
> i have another query of form 80:
> 
> in international travel, we have one neighboring country (Bahrain) it is 50 Km away from my city. So in the last 10 years i traveled a lot in the weekends for leisure with friends we travel & come back to our city in the same day. These travels if i sum them up for sure more than 40 trips in the last years should i mention them all ?? or mention few then add a clause explaining i had multiple travel with the same purpose as it is very hard to track. For other trips & travels it is few and clear.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF they STAMP your passport for EVERY ENTRY and EXIT, then getting these details would be quite easy. IF you are able to track THEM it would be IDEAL.
> 
> 
> IF NOT then you might mention few & add a clause explaining I had multiple travels with the same purpose. THEN see IF CO asks any further query on this.


let's say i am able to track all of them, i am sure the additional pat T will not be enough. how can i add more info ? at the end of the form it is written 

(If you do not have enough space to give all the necessary information, attach a separate statement to this form with further details)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Create a Supplement page on the lines of *Part E – International travel / movements Question 19* in MS word and update it.


THEN merge it at the end of FORM 80 using* PDFill PDF Tools*.





Faris_ksa said:


> let's say i am able to track all of them, i am sure the additional pat T will not be enough. how can i add more info ? at the end of the form it is written
> 
> (If you do not have enough space to give all the necessary information, attach a separate statement to this form with further details)


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all

Is form 80 mandatory for all the applications. ??

My wife is primary applicant and i am secondary. 

I work in Malaysia and my wife visits Malaysia twice a year. 

We have paid visa and uploading relevant docs.
For me as secondary applicant, the upload page shows form 1221 to upload. 
However no form 80 has been mentioned for me or my wife?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you have traveled internationally quite a lot THEN CO invariably asks for FORM 80 in MOST of the cases.


Following is an excerpt from IMMI website...



> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> *Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment *(611KB PDF file).
> 
> ...


BUT many people upload FORM 80 at the time of uploading VISA application documents IF they are aspiring for DIRECT GRANT and minimal interaction with CO (_to save time_). 


FORM 1221 is a subset of FORM 80. And in most of the cases this is asked for Secondary applicants.




nishantpatil said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is form 80 mandatory for all the applications. ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
Do we need to submit certified copies of ALL Australian visas we've got so far? During my last months as a student in OZ, I applied for and got a Tourist visa (676 class) but the visa was never printed on my passport. As such, I cannot recall the grant and expiry date. I remember that the visa officer just called and informed me about the outcome back then.
How should I go about with this? I'm really worried now (


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> Do we need to submit certified copies of ALL Australian visas we've got so far? During my last months as a student in OZ, I applied for and got a Tourist visa (676 class) but the visa was never printed on my passport. As such, I cannot recall the grant and expiry date. I remember that the visa officer just called and informed me about the outcome back then.
> How should I go about with this? I'm really worried now (


Hi,

no we do not have to provide the certified copies of our visas but yes we have to tell each an everything with true spirits and shouldn't hide anything or in your case any visits made out of the country.

ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you have traveled internationally quite a lot THEN CO invariably asks for FORM 80 in MOST of the cases.
> 
> 
> Following is an excerpt from IMMI website...
> ...



Hi,

Just curious to know. How would the CO know that the person has traveled a lot Internationally?

I was just filling up form 80 from 2005 to 2015 i have 1 Normal and 3 Jumbo Passports with over 200+ trips internationally for work related mostly.

This is going to be a nightmare for me to fill in all the information as you know entry can be in one page and exit elsewhere and the passport is a mess with exit and entry..! To top it I have been using e-gate without and exit or entry in my passport for UAE 

I wish I could scan all pages of all passports and upload would be easier to do that.

Regards,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

DIBP would come to know regarding your legitimate International Travels:


Just by looking up your *Passport Number* in some *Regional Movement Alert System* AND find out your *international movement records*.


Now a days many countries are actively *Monitoring people movement*.



REF: *Monitoring people movement*




ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious to know. How would the CO know that the person has traveled a lot Internationally?
> 
> ...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Form 80 Questions*

Hi,

While filing form-80, I came across different questions that are confusing:

Q.19 (travel): Do we need to mention last 5 travels or all international travels since last 10 years?

Q.20 (Employment): Here I have mentioned my employment from current till first employment, I have also mentioned in the end that from "birth date till my first employment date I was student/unemployed".... Is this fine

Q.21 (Education): Here I have given details of my School, College and University. Do we need to mention school name or name of the certificate awarding institution e.g. I did my SSC from Karachi Board but my school was XYZ, likewise I did my HSC from BIEK but College was XYZ?

Do I need to mention any short courses like CCNA, MCSE etc which I did from different institutions after completing my degree and was employed? I have mentioned these course in my Resume.

Q.43/44 (Associated People): What to write in Citizenship(s) and year granted section? Should it be "By Descent and write the DOB"?

Moreover do I need to fill form-80 for my wife or form 1221 will be fine?

Would appreciate your swift response

Regards,

Raza


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> DIBP would come to know regarding your legitimate International Travels:
> 
> 
> Just by looking up your *Passport Number* in some *Regional Movement Alert System* AND find out your *international movement records*.
> ...


Hi Jeetan and other experts,
I hope you all are doing good.
This year, i applied for the H1B visa and my application has not been picked up there. My question is, do i need to mention this in the Form 80 in the Visa Refusal section?
In my sense, this is not a refusal as my application even not picked up by the lottery.
What is ur opinion regarding this?

Same applies for Canada Immigration, i applied in it last year, but due to Quota reached, mu application had been sent back to me without any processing.

Thanks,
Iftekhar


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As your application wan't processed and DECISION (as in Approved / Rejected) wasn't taken NO NEED to mention this in FORM 80.




iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Jeetan and other experts,
> I hope you all are doing good.
> This year, i applied for the H1B visa and my application has not been picked up there. My question is, do i need to mention this in the Form 80 in the Visa Refusal section?
> In my sense, this is not a refusal as my application even not picked up by the lottery.
> ...


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Jeetan 

Regards,
Iftekhar


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Jeetan

I need your advice in my case. I am Indian passport holder.I came to South Africa on Visitors visa that time work permit was not so easy here. Later on I got the job in South Africa and my employer legalized me in South Africa because i overstayed for few months then I got my work permit approved and got legal in South Africa.

If I transpire all this in Form 80, will it put adverse effect on my 190 visa application.

Thanks


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was born in a village in District of Sonepat, Haryana. I don't have birth certificate and my passport shows Place of Birth as Sonepat. However, in form 80, I see two fields 1) Suburb of Birth, 2)Town/City of Birth.
What should I fill in each of these fields

if I fill Village name in suburb of birth and Sonepat in Town/City field, I don't have it anywhere on passport and I don't even have birth certificate

Please suggest


----------



## dataone1111 (May 3, 2013)

kamy58 said:


> I was born in a village in District of Sonepat, Haryana. I don't have birth certificate and my passport shows Place of Birth as Sonepat. However, in form 80, I see two fields 1) Suburb of Birth, 2)Town/City of Birth.
> What should I fill in each of these fields
> 
> if I fill Village name in suburb of birth and Sonepat in Town/City field, I don't have it anywhere on passport and I don't even have birth certificate
> ...


You can type your village name as Suburb and "Sonepat" as your Town/City/ of Birth.
This is an information form only, and I have done the same.Fill the form accurately even if you have your birth certificate or not.

My advice is to go ahead with above details.


ACS +ve: Jan 12 - Analyst programmer | 189 SI| EOI: Jan 10| Invitation : Feb 12 | E-Visa Applied : March 30 |Multiple PCC April 17 | MEDS: April 23 | CO: May 20(Delay Mail) |Grant: July 6


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

dataone1111 said:


> You can type your village name as Suburb and "Sonepat" as your Town/City/ of Birth.
> This is an information form only, and I have done the same.Fill the form accurately even if you have your birth certificate or not.
> 
> My advice is to go ahead with above details.
> ...


Thanks, so village name was not on your passport?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> I was born in a village in District of Sonepat, Haryana. I don't have birth certificate and my passport shows Place of Birth as Sonepat. However, in form 80, I see two fields 1) Suburb of Birth, 2)Town/City of Birth.
> What should I fill in each of these fields
> 
> if I fill Village name in suburb of birth and Sonepat in Town/City field, I don't have it anywhere on passport and I don't even have birth certificate
> ...


Hi,

I have filled my the town's name in both the columns and it worked for me:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Jeetan
> 
> I need your advice in my case. I am Indian passport holder.I came to South Africa on Visitors visa that time work permit was not so easy here. Later on I got the job in South Africa and my employer legalized me in South Africa because i overstayed for few months then I got my work permit approved and got legal in South Africa.
> 
> ...


If at the time of your overstay you didn't aced any legal proceedings then there's no need to show all this in form 80.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Jeetan
> 
> I need your advice in my case. I am Indian passport holder.I came to South Africa on Visitors visa that time work permit was not so easy here. Later on I got the job in South Africa and my employer legalized me in South Africa because i overstayed for few months then I got my work permit approved and got legal in South Africa.
> 
> ...


DIBP can track all overseas travel using your passport number, though I am not sure if any overstay information will be available to them, but if it's available and you hide it in your Form 80 you'll be in trouble for concealing information.
Consult a Mara registered advocate for this case.


----------



## dataone1111 (May 3, 2013)

_*@ kamy58 *_



No ,only my city is there in passport.But if your conscience asks you to put what in the passport then you can put your suburb and town/city same as well.
My friend had added likewise since he was born in Kuwait City as there is no Suburb here in Kuwait.
In a nutshell both works fine as long as you are true to your facts.Hope you got it!!!

ACS +ve: Jan 12 - Analyst programmer | 189 SI| EOI: Jan 10| Invitation : Feb 12 | E-Visa Applied : March 30 |Multiple PCC 

April 17 | MEDS: April 23 | CO: May 20(Delay Mail) |Grant: July 6


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Is Form 80 really required. Do we need to submit ti while lodging the visa or at which stage. Pls advice.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Mohan Babu said:


> Is Form 80 really required. Do we need to submit ti while lodging the visa or at which stage. Pls advice.


Form 80 is not one of the mandatory documents, but almost all of the applicants upload it or the CO comes back asking for it. It's good to upload to avoid any delays in processing.


----------



## SaumyaKR (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear all,

First of all let me inform you that, I am doing immigration independently without taking Agent Service?.

Since 2009 , I am working as a Business Analyst in a same company in india . ACS Assessment for ICT Business got +ve. I am Planning to migrate with my family (Husband and Kid - 3 Years old). As per my assumption, I have total 65 points, to apply visa category 189.

My husband is working as Engineer in Qatar (Since September 2013 till to date). Before Qatar, My husband was in Kuwait for a one year period. My self and kid have a valid resident Permit in Qatar, under my husband sponsorship visa.

Since December 2013, with my Kid, I had visited to Qatar about 6 times. Most of the time we there for a week time.
Currently (from May 2015), I am in Qatar with my kid and we will be going back to India on end of September 2015 after my 5 months child care leave with my employer.

*My queries are follows:
1.	Do my husband need to take PCC from Qatar, since he is staying in Qatar about 2 years.
2.	Do my husband need to take PCC from Kuwait, since he is staying in Kuwait about 1 year.
3.	Whether our resident permit in Qatar needs to be cancelled?
4.	Do we (husband, me, Kid) need to take PCC from Qatar, since we have a valid resident Permit under my husband sponsorship visa? 
5.	For myself, husband, kid PCC from India will be accepted. Because my husband is coming for a month vacation to India on October 2015.
6.	My old cancelled Passport, the details of spouse is not mentioned and also address is different. In our new passport, spouse details is mentioned, the residents address is same address (India) for me, husband, and kid, Whether I need to attach any extra forms or affidavit ? 
7.	To get a job for my husband (Secondary Applicant / Partner) in Australia, whether its required to do skill assessment in Vetassess for his profession ?.
8.	Whether we have to declare in visa application, that we had visited Qatar for this much certain period? .
9.	i felt with my Kid it’s very difficult to find job, whether its possible to take my kid after settling in Australia ? 

Also please let me know what all documents needed to apply visa category 189 after getting EOI Invitation. Currently i have notary attested following documents ready. 

Primary Applicant Documents: 
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Old Cancelled Passport front page and back page
3.	Marriage Certificate
4.	School Certificate
5.	Certificates of Degree BSC in Mathematics 
6.	Certificates Masters of Computer Application
7.	Good Conduct Certificate from University
8.	ACS Skill Assessment Result
9.	IELTS Result
10.	Statutory Declaration from my supervisor for 5.3 year Experience as Business Analyst. My company will not give Employment Reference.
11.	Bank Statement
12.	Pay slips since 2009 Dec till to date
13.	TDS Certificate.
14.	Bonus letter from Employer.
15.	Appoint letter of my Employer.
16.	PCC
17.	Medical*

Secondary Applicant / Partner Documents: 
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Old Cancelled Passport front page and back page
3.	School Certificate
4.	Diploma Engineering Certificates
5.	Engineering Degree Certificates
6.	Good Conduct Certificate from University
7.	PCC
8.	Medical

Secondary Applicant (Kid) Documents:
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Birth Certificate
3.	PCC (whether PCC Required?)
4.	Medical

Please answer my queries and what all documents, forms, Affidavit are required other than above mentioned documents. 
Expecting your Reply
Thanking you


----------



## SaumyaKR (Jul 9, 2015)

*Sameer I need advice*



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled my the town's name in both the columns and it worked for me:fingerscrossed:


Dear all,

First of all let me inform you that, I am doing immigration independently without taking Agent Service?.

Since 2009 , I am working as a Business Analyst in a same company in india . ACS Assessment for ICT Business got +ve. I am Planning to migrate with my family (Husband and Kid - 3 Years old). As per my assumption, I have total 65 points, to apply visa category 189.

My husband is working as Engineer in Qatar (Since September 2013 till to date). Before Qatar, My husband was in Kuwait for a one year period. My self and kid have a valid resident Permit in Qatar, under my husband sponsorship visa.

Since December 2013, with my Kid, I had visited to Qatar about 6 times. Most of the time we there for a week time.
Currently (from May 2015), I am in Qatar with my kid and we will be going back to India on end of September 2015 after my 5 months child care leave with my employer.

My queries are follows:
1.	Do my husband need to take PCC from Qatar, since he is staying in Qatar about 2 years.
2.	Do my husband need to take PCC from Kuwait, since he is staying in Kuwait about 1 year.
3.	Whether our resident permit in Qatar needs to be cancelled?
4.	Do we (husband, me, Kid) need to take PCC from Qatar, since we have a valid resident Permit under my husband sponsorship visa? 
5.	For myself, husband, kid PCC from India will be accepted. Because my husband is coming for a month vacation to India on October 2015.
6.	My old cancelled Passport, the details of spouse is not mentioned and also address is different. In our new passport, spouse details is mentioned, the residents address is same address (India) for me, husband, and kid, Whether I need to attach any extra forms or affidavit ? 
7.	To get a job for my husband (Secondary Applicant / Partner) in Australia, whether its required to do skill assessment in Vetassess for his profession ?.
8.	Whether we have to declare in visa application, that we had visited Qatar for this much certain period? .
9.	i felt with my Kid it’s very difficult to find job, whether its possible to take my kid after settling in Australia ? 

Also please let me know what all documents needed to apply visa category 189 after getting EOI Invitation. Currently i have notary attested following documents ready. 

Primary Applicant Documents: 
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Old Cancelled Passport front page and back page
3.	Marriage Certificate
4.	School Certificate
5.	Certificates of Degree BSC in Mathematics 
6.	Certificates Masters of Computer Application
7.	Good Conduct Certificate from University
8.	ACS Skill Assessment Result
9.	IELTS Result
10.	Statutory Declaration from my supervisor for 5.3 year Experience as Business Analyst. My company will not give Employment Reference.
11.	Bank Statement
12.	Pay slips since 2009 Dec till to date
13.	TDS Certificate.
14.	Bonus letter from Employer.
15.	Appoint letter of my Employer.
16.	PCC
17.	Medical

Secondary Applicant / Partner Documents: 
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Old Cancelled Passport front page and back page
3.	School Certificate
4.	Diploma Engineering Certificates
5.	Engineering Degree Certificates
6.	Good Conduct Certificate from University
7.	PCC
8.	Medical

Secondary Applicant (Kid) Documents:
1.	Passport front page and back page
2.	Birth Certificate
3.	PCC (whether PCC Required?)
4.	Medical

Please answer my queries and what all documents, forms, Affidavit are required other than above mentioned documents. 
Expecting your Reply
Thanking you


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Answers below
My queries are follows:
1.	Do my husband need to take PCC from Qatar, since he is staying in Qatar about 2 years.
*Yes*
2.	Do my husband need to take PCC from Kuwait, since he is staying in Kuwait about 1 year.
*Yes*
3.	Whether our resident permit in Qatar needs to be cancelled?
*No*
4.	Do we (husband, me, Kid) need to take PCC from Qatar, since we have a valid resident Permit under my husband sponsorship visa? 
*No, unless you've stayed there for 12 months or more. If required the CO will ask for it.*
5.	For myself, husband, kid PCC from India will be accepted. Because my husband is coming for a month vacation to India on October 2015.
*It is always advisable to apply for PCC after visa lodged*
6.	My old cancelled Passport, the details of spouse is not mentioned and also address is different. In our new passport, spouse details is mentioned, the residents address is same address (India) for me, husband, and kid, Whether I need to attach any extra forms or affidavit ? 
*Not required *
7.	To get a job for my husband (Secondary Applicant / Partner) in Australia, whether its required to do skill assessment in Vetassess for his profession ?.
*Not required *
8.	Whether we have to declare in visa application, that we had visited Qatar for this much certain period? .
*Since you've a travel history, upload Form 80 & 1221 and mention all the details *
9.	i felt with my Kid it’s very difficult to find job, whether its possible to take my kid after settling in Australia ? 
*Once PR is granted each applicant is individual and travel at their will provided they've activated the visa before the initial entry date *





SaumyaKR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First of all let me inform you that, I am doing immigration independently without taking Agent Service?.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Jeetan

Thanks for help. Can you please explain me about legal proceedings in detail. I am not clear about this pls clarify.
Secondly I have shown my work experience after I got legalized in S Africa.is it fine

Pls advice
Thanks

Thanks


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

rameshkd said:


> Form 80 is not one of the mandatory documents, but almost all of the applicants upload it or the CO comes back asking for it. It's good to upload to avoid any delays in processing.


Thanks for your reply Ramesh!


----------



## dataone1111 (May 3, 2013)

Mohan Babu said:


> Is Form 80 really required. Do we need to submit ti while lodging the visa or at which stage. Pls advice.



I had front-loaded my documents including Form 80 and got a direct grant.So better to include it.!!!!

ACS +ve: Jan 12 - Analyst programmer | 189 SI| EOI: Jan 10| Invitation : Feb 12 | E-Visa Applied : March 30 |Multiple PCC 

April 17 | MEDS: April 23 | CO: May 20(Delay Mail) |Grant: July 6


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer to my following post for Pointers.


*FORM 80 know how's in my view*




Mohan Babu said:


> Is Form 80 really required. Do we need to submit ti while lodging the visa or at which stage. Pls advice.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Jeet,

Please answer this.....Is adding a friend name in Form80 going to help in any way or not a biggie??

Thanks,


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Do they ask to form 80 to be filled by Main applicant or dependents as well?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view* one shouldn't complicate the case more by putting references.


Based on merit the application will go through, adding more sometimes creates more dependencies on the application with additional checks.


IF its a very close relative and Friend THEN its up to every individual applicant to decide.



ausdream189 said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> Please answer this.....Is adding a friend name in Form80 going to help in any way or not a biggie??
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

I find two notes on form 80 confusing

Question 1

Family Name:
All given names

I think it is very much clear that if Anil Sampat(made up name for using as an example) is the name then Anil would go in Given name and Sampat in Family Name. However, I find below note in the question confusing
*Note: If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’
field*

Is he suggesting to write the whole name to be written in Family Name if this is the only name I have ever had?

Q 43. Partner Name

Any other names-- What needs to be written, even the nick names like my wife has a long first name so everyone call her by a different name but that is not on any of the official documents
(eg. maiden or tribal name)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Just write given name as Anil AND family name as Sampat.


There are few people who ONLY have one name i.e. Anil (in their passport) and don't have their Family Name. So they are suggesting to enter Anil in the Family Name field.


2 - No nick names are to be mentioned. Include ONLY the official names LIKE Name before Marriage / After Marriage etc..





kamy58 said:


> i find two notes on form 80 confusing
> 
> question 1
> 
> ...


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Just write given name as Anil AND family name as Sampat.
> 
> 
> There are few people who ONLY have one name i.e. Anil (in their passport) and don't have their Family Name. So they are suggesting to enter Anil in the Family Name field.
> ...


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## yogesh2918 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello all,
I have a ques about education details in form 80 from where should I start Abt education 
From secondary education or starting from primary ... Can anyone help me in this ..
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Start from Primary Education.






yogesh2918 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a ques about education details in form 80 from where should I start Abt education
> From secondary education or starting from primary ... Can anyone help me in this ..
> Thanks


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't exactly remember the house number where I lived in 2005 like whether it was 51 or 52 or 54, What can be done in this case?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you or your family members/ friends / neighbors can recall it then well and good.

ELSE don't mention the house number. Include other relevant address information.




kamy58 said:


> I don't exactly remember the house number where I lived in 2005 like whether it was 51 or 52 or 54, What can be done in this case?


----------



## gma12 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear All,

I need a advice from you seniors. I am in a strange situation. Have only a week left to upload my form80.

6 - Do you have a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?

All my documents, Passport, National ID Card, 10 Grade Certificate, every document has the same date of birth. However, I had a different one at birth. Do I mention it here or just keep quiet (to not get into complications)? The real problem is, when I give details of my siblings, the time between me and my elder brother is only 3.5 months if i go with my date of birth in passport. I do not have a birth certificate. What do experts suggest on this typical problem?


----------



## gma12 (Jul 13, 2015)

gma12 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need a advice from you seniors. I am in a strange situation. Have only a week left to upload my form80.
> 
> ...



Any help will be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

gma12 said:


> Any help will be greatly appreciated !!


Is this 3.5 months difference is on the papers?
If you don't have birth certificate, you should show date of birth which is on your documents.


----------



## gma12 (Jul 13, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Is this 3.5 months difference is on the papers?
> If you don't have birth certificate, you should show date of birth which is on your documents.


Actual gap is 1.5 years but on papers it is 3.5 months. I don't have any document showing my actual DOB. Will the CO not question on this 3.5 months gap if I put my sibling DOB as is? I really do not know what to answer if they ask for the reason.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gma12 said:


> Actual gap is 1.5 years but on papers it is 3.5 months. I don't have any document showing my actual DOB. Will the CO not question on this 3.5 months gap if I put my sibling DOB as is? I really do not know what to answer if they ask for the reason.


If you do not have supporting documents of actual DOB , do not mention that. CO would not ask 3.5 months gap.


----------



## gma12 (Jul 13, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> If you do not have supporting documents of actual DOB , do not mention that. CO would not ask 3.5 months gap.


Thanks a lot Mithu93ku, followed your suggestion and received the grant today !!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

gma12 said:


> Thanks a lot Mithu93ku, followed your suggestion and received the grant today !!!


Congratulations on your grant!!


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Guys,

By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck. 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

iftekhar109 said:


> Guys,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
> I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck.
> ...


Congrats Man!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Man!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks Mithu brother 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Guys,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
> I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck.
> ...


*Congratulations!!*


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,

I have a question regarding employment section of form 80
It says all employment or unemployment since birth.

Please help how should I put it, below is what I can think, need comments from expert who has already gone through it successfully.

Employer X- Aug 2009- Current Position X(This is how I mentioned in ACS as well)
Employer X- May 2004- Jul 2009 Position YThis is how I mentioned in ACS as well)
Unemployed May 2003-Apr 2004
Post Graduation Aug 2000- Apr 2003
Unemployed 1999- Jul 2000
Graduation 1995-1999
Senior Secondary school 1993-1995
.
.
.
Unemployed 1980 to 1983(Start of Primary School)

Is it the right format?

Also,there are only few rows on question 20 of employement section, however, my rows are many more how do I put all this information?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding employment section of form 80
> It says all employment or unemployment since birth.
> ...


Hi,

yes thats the right way mate


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes thats the right way mate


Thanks Dear, Do I really need to put periods of my education in Employment as "Unemployed" because anyway it would be again mentioned in next question under Education?
Also, Do I I have to take two prints of this page to put all periods of employment?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I have not claimed any points for work experience. do i still have to prove information about my work ?
Cheers!


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Hey guys,
> I have not claimed any points for work experience. do i still have to prove information about my work ?
> Cheers!


Yes basically each aspect of your life, paid unpaid jobs , gap in education, places you have lived are all required in form 80


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> Hey guys,
> I have not claimed any points for work experience. do i still have to prove information about my work ?
> Cheers!


You don't need evidence as such. Just details


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

hello guys.. need some help.. in part E, international movement.

I live in singapore bcos of my work for 5yrs now, Most of the time I travelled back to my home country philippines maybe every 2 or 3 months.. so for 5 years some of my travels i forgot the dates.. Is it really required to enter all those same country destinations? Thank u in advanced guys..


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I am filling form 80 and have a clarification.

During last 10 years I have stayed in more than 7 address due to my frequent foreign visits for work deputation. But for the question number 18 there is a table with only 6 rows, kindly let me know how can i mention the additonal address details? Else should I provide only the last 6 address only?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

krdheerajkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling form 80 and have a clarification.
> 
> ...


Hi Dheeraj,

The additional details go to last page - "Part T - Additional Information".

rgds,
Guru


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*Q:18 - Your address history for last 10 years*

Hi friends,

I have a doubt regarding Form 80's ques. 18 - Your address history for last 10 years.

Under ques. 18 of Form 80, do I also need to enter the addresses where I stayed during my international travel (ranging from 3-6 weeks duration) undertaken in the last 10 years?

Thanks in advance for your help!!

thanks,
Guru


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guru


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding Form 80's ques. 18 - Your address history for last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Guru,

yes you have to enter all the addresses where you have stayed in last 10 years including 3-6 eeks of duration as well.

All the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> hello guys.. need some help.. in part E, international movement.
> 
> I live in singapore bcos of my work for 5yrs now, Most of the time I travelled back to my home country philippines maybe every 2 or 3 months.. so for 5 years some of my travels i forgot the dates.. Is it really required to enter all those same country destinations? Thank u in advanced guys..


Hi,

get your old passport and try to find your exact dates from the immigration stamps....

All the best!!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Hi ,

At the first page of Form 80 , it's mentioned that 'Please use PEN and write in english using block letters'.
Do we need to take print out of form 80 and fill it using pen or can we also directly fill it online using PDFFiller tool and then take print out of page where sign is required and scan it back.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> yes you have to enter all the addresses where you have stayed in last 10 years including 3-6 eeks of duration as well.
> 
> All the best!!


I don't think that is true, travels 3-6 weeks should go in international travel sections and not in address section. I believe someone on the forum mentioned that only residential address change needs to be mentioned.
If someone went for a holiday for 4 weeks or business vist, that doesn't come under address change.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> At the first page of Form 80 , it's mentioned that 'Please use PEN and write in english using block letters'.
> Do we need to take print out of form 80 and fill it using pen or can we also directly fill it online using PDFFiller tool and then take print out of page where sign is required and scan it back.


Form 80 pdf is a fillable form meaning you can fill it electronically and save it. Take a print out of page 17, sign it and scan it back to your pc. Merge the first 16 pages with the scanned page and page 18.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> Form 80 pdf is a fillable form meaning you can fill it electronically and save it. Take a print out of page 17, sign it and scan it back to your pc. Merge the first 16 pages with the scanned page and page 18.


I think best practice is to fill the form electronically as much as you can, then take print of all pages, sign on page where it is required, scan whole form 80 into single PDF and then send it across.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, you can electronically sign the pdf as well. Make sure all the info is correct.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I was filling education details in form 80, and this might be a silly question, however I'd like to still clear my confusions. 
Can anyone of you please validate the below mentioned descriptions?

* Nursery to KG = * Kinder Garden*
* Class 1 - Class 5 = *Primary*
* Class 6 - Class 8 = *Middle*
* Class 9 - Class 10 = *Secondary*
* Class 11 - Class 12 = *Senior Secondary*

Can anyone please let me know if these are correct? Or share the correct ones.  

Or can anyone let me know any other better way of filling education details? 
I just have two school changes from Nursery till 12th.
1st School - Nursery till Class 5th
2nd School - Class 6th till Class 12th
Next is Bachelors degree. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends. . Last question of question no 37 is debit about public authorities. Please anyone tell me which authorities come under public authorities? Are mobile companies and banks considered in the public authorities? 
Please its urgent. Thanks


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was filling education details in form 80, and this might be a silly question, however I'd like to still clear my confusions.
> Can anyone of you please validate the below mentioned descriptions?
> ...



* Kinder Garden* - This would be Kindergarten and not Kinder Garden. One word. I hope this helps!


----------



## krdheerajkumar (Feb 23, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was filling education details in form 80, and this might be a silly question, however I'd like to still clear my confusions.
> Can anyone of you please validate the below mentioned descriptions?
> ...


For me the same school right from Nursery to Class 12 so I gave as "Nursery, Kindergarten, Class 1 to Class 12" as one entry. I have not yet submitted the documents but hope the details are clear and makes sense.

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

krdheerajkumar said:


> For me the same school right from Nursery to Class 12 so I gave as "Nursery, Kindergarten, Class 1 to Class 12" as one entry. I have not yet submitted the documents but hope the details are clear and makes sense.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dheeraj


yup, makes sense. I'll do something of this sort as well.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

I have one more query,

In Form 80 for employment details - 
I have been working with the same organisation from last 5 years but I have worked from 3 different cities for this company. (2 years + 1 year + 2 years[currently])

Should I put 3 entries, one for each city? 
Or just one entry with address as Indian headquarters of the company?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I have one more query,
> 
> In Form 80 for employment details -
> I have been working with the same organisation from last 5 years but I have worked from 3 different cities for this company. (2 years + 1 year + 2 years[currently])
> ...


Hi,

Just put one entry mate.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I have one more query,
> 
> In Form 80 for employment details -
> I have been working with the same organisation from last 5 years but I have worked from 3 different cities for this company. (2 years + 1 year + 2 years[currently])
> ...


separate entries for each city are not required, however do add separate entries for each designation (if you have move from one role to another).


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Well, you can electronically sign the pdf as well. Make sure all the info is correct.


Sudeep,
How do you electronically sign the document ? Are you referring to using certificates ?


----------



## mehdi103 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear friends
I need your help please,
I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

sandy456 said:


> Sudeep,
> 
> How do you electronically sign the document ? Are you referring to using certificates ?



No, I am not referring to using certificates. 

First, download pdfill. Google "PDFill PDF Tools" . Download the software from the first link.

Then open PDFill Pdf Tools software. It will have a short cut on the desktop.

Open it. Go to option 2. Split or re-order page. Browse to form 80. Now it will ask what page you want to split from. Enter page 1-18. Form 80 is 18 pages. We are splitting the document so that it is unlocked. You cannot sign the original form 80 given by immi. It does not authorise you to sign in that itself. So split it.

Save it as a new one. Then open through adobe acrobat. There will be an option called "Fill and Sign" on the top right. Press that.

Go to place signature. scan your image of your signature. Then place it on the box. 

This might look difficult but it is an easy process. Besides, say if you make a mistake, how many times are you goinng to re scan everything.

Really saves the hassle. Contact me if you cannot understand anything.

Cheers
Best of luck.


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> No, I am not referring to using certificates.
> 
> First, download pdfill. Google "PDFill PDF Tools" . Download the software from the first link.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late response. Thanks for the detailed instructions. I tried this but ended up with the message "This is a secured document. Editing is not permitted". I am not sure of how to go ahead now. Looks like I need to print , sign and then scan all pages :-(. Has anyone else tried Sudeep's suggestion.


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sudeep,
Sorry my bad. I tried it again and it worked fine. Not sure what the issue was first time around. Thanks, this really helps.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

mehdi103 said:


> Dear friends
> I need your help please,
> I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


Apply a new passport for her or expunge her name from the application.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I haven't got my EOI yet but I am still filling Form 80. (I've got all the paper work done anyway, from medical to PCC)

I am an onshore applicant I've already given addresses that I've lived in last 10 years to AFP (Australian Federal Police), lucky I kept the application, because I entered 20 addresses! Now this form is asking the same info again. Can I just tell them that I've given the info to AFP and they'll know it from the results anyway ( that it's clear)? Also, if I am required to give addresses, can I just attach my AFP application which had all the addresses with dates on them, otherwise I simply won't have enough space to fill addresses.

Another question is, some questions are a bit stupid as they don't consider onshore applicants like, when are you arriving to Australia, well I'm already in Australia, do I just keep them empty since I am already in Australia?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry remembered 1 more question

I've also been to around 20 countries in last 10 years and for some of them I've been daily! (and multiple entries) so again it's impossible for me to fit everything in there. I've also been to TRNC, which isn't recognised as a country by Australia, should I add it anyway?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Hi ,

I am filling form 80 and I have questions.

1) My H1B application was not approved few years back , do i need to mention in visa refusal section.Please note , once the H1B application get approved then person has to go for visa interview in US embassy. As my application was not approved I haven't gone for visa interview.

2) Also for US Business/Visitor visa interview I went for visa interview in US Consulate. I am not sure about the visa rejection as they provide one paper with generic information. I am planning to fill this information, what reason should i mention as I am not sure about the reaso


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Sorry remembered 1 more question
> 
> I've also been to around 20 countries in last 10 years and for some of them I've been daily! (and multiple entries) so again it's impossible for me to fit everything in there. I've also been to TRNC, which isn't recognised as a country by Australia, should I add it anyway?


you can provide addtional details on the last page of form80

Generally, they will ask you to provide police clearance for countries where you have stayed for more than 1 year, over the last 10 year period.

Add TRNC as well,regardless of whether Australia recognizes it.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't got my EOI yet but I am still filling Form 80. (I've got all the paper work done anyway, from medical to PCC)
> 
> ...



many of the forms (visa application form, 80 and 1221) have repeated information. The purpose of these forms is different, Hence you have to provide the information in each of them. Make sure the information is consistent across the forms. 

Also, some questions may not be applicable to you as the forms are generic.
If you are already in Aus, just mention that- they will know.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

sandy456 said:


> Sorry for the late response. Thanks for the detailed instructions. I tried this but ended up with the message "This is a secured document. Editing is not permitted". I am not sure of how to go ahead now. Looks like I need to print , sign and then scan all pages :-(. Has anyone else tried Sudeep's suggestion.


the process works well with pdffill. 
do you have a problem with filling in details or just with the signature entry?

For signature, I just took screen shots of the signature page, stitched the image in paintbrush, pasted the scanned sign in the box, saved it as a gif.
The come back and convert it to pdf using PDFfill, then reorder the pages in correct sequence and save as one document.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

mehdi103 said:


> Dear friends
> I need your help please,
> I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


if you are not applying for her visa, there is no reason for providing her passport details. You can fill 'no passport' or 'not available'.
I doubt if your ex would co-operate if you wish to apply for a passport.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Sorry remembered 1 more question
> 
> I've also been to around 20 countries in last 10 years and for some of them I've been daily! (and multiple entries) so again it's impossible for me to fit everything in there. I've also been to TRNC, which isn't recognised as a country by Australia, should I add it anyway?


The additional details that dont fit into the space provide can go to last page - "Part T - Additional Information".


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

need help here!!

I have a civil case against me ongoing in the indian court. do i have to mention it on form 80?
its about money dispute , not criminal.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

ash36 said:


> need help here!!
> 
> I have a civil case against me ongoing in the indian court. do i have to mention it on form 80?
> its about money dispute , not criminal.


Could anyone please comment on this?
also is it mandatory to submit form 80 before PCC?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Could anyone please comment on this?
> also is it mandatory to submit form 80 before PCC?


Mentioning the above thing may result in your visa refusal,no need to mention if there is no FIR against u and u can get PCC. Since your name is not in ECL.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> Mentioning the above thing may result in your visa refusal,no need to mention if there is no FIR against u and u can get PCC. Since your name is not in ECL.


Thanks alot !!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Question 50 Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
organisation in Australia?

If I am applying for 189/190 visa, do I leave this empty? I am currently in Australia and employed. Also what do we do if employer is non Australian? (ie American based company having offices in Australia)?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If I am applying for 189/190 visa, then you should Answer this as No.




spark92 said:


> Question 50 Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
> organisation in Australia?
> 
> If I am applying for 189/190 visa, do I leave this empty? I am currently in Australia and employed. Also what do we do if employer is non Australian? (ie American based company having offices in Australia)?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Jeeten#80 said:


> If I am applying for 189/190 visa, then you should Answer this as No.


I thought "associated with" sounds like employed or working for a business (through contracting etc.) ?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

For Indians here,

QUESTION 16

(a) Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc.)?

what all information should we mention?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

what would be an appropriate answer to 

QUESTION 39

What is the main reason for going to Australia? Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia. ???

i am applying for visa 189.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ash36 said:


> For Indians here,
> 
> QUESTION 16
> 
> ...


Voter ID and any other id


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

*Question 24*

Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia...


Saying No would ok .. right?

Or shall we write a date??


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia...
> 
> Saying No would ok .. right?
> 
> Or shall we write a date??


Yes, either is fine. I personally, mentioned a date that I felt was doable, for the purpose of ied. In reality, I may not even travel on that date. The verbiage on the form is "provide tentative date of travel". Hence we are good, either way..


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

I am in the process of filling form 80 and would like to know if I would be required to give proofs for the details I mention. Reason I am asking this is, my husband does not have any proofs for some of the employment he took about 8-9 years back. How would they verify the details that I write in form 80?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ash36 said:


> For Indians here,
> 
> QUESTION 16
> 
> ...


Aadhaar (UUID), PAN, Voter ID.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ash36 said:


> what would be an appropriate answer to
> 
> QUESTION 39
> 
> ...


Mention PERMANENT RESIDENCY. You can leave the dates as blank.

BTW, I could not find the exact text as you mentioned it. Are you sure you are using the 2014 version of Form 80? Because mine does not have words like "significance to Australia". It says:
Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hkaur said:


> I am in the process of filling form 80 and would like to know if I would be required to give proofs for the details I mention. Reason I am asking this is, my husband does not have any proofs for some of the employment he took about 8-9 years back. How would they verify the details that I write in form 80?


They normally don't ask for evidence for information given in Form 80. It is just a personal self declaration/ assessment form. However, if the employment was related to military, defense, police, health care, etc. then they might ask details about it though.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> They normally don't ask for evidence for information given in Form 80. It is just a personal self declaration/ assessment form. However, if the employment was related to military, defense, police, health care, etc. then they might ask details about it though.


Thank you for the prompt reply. I have another question. My husband had to leave his engg after 2 hears of joining it due to his father's health. He could not restart his studies for 3 years after that. Would they consider it a valid reason for the gap in studies if we mention this clearly or else, what would be the best way to justify this gap?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Mention PERMANENT RESIDENCY. You can leave the dates as blank.
> 
> BTW, I could not find the exact text as you mentioned it. Are you sure you are using the 2014 version of Form 80? Because mine does not have words like "significance to Australia". It says:
> Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events


Yes I'm using the latest format, that text i copy-pasted from a forum. I din't realize the wording was different. anyways thanks a lot. I am now done completing my form 80.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hkaur said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply. I have another question. My husband had to leave his engg after 2 hears of joining it due to his father's health. He could not restart his studies for 3 years after that. Would they consider it a valid reason for the gap in studies if we mention this clearly or else, what would be the best way to justify this gap?


Gaps are fine and completely understandable. Just mention how he financially supported himself and kept himself occupied during that period in the fifth column or in sheet T.


----------



## hkaur (Sep 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Gaps are fine and completely understandable. Just mention how he financially supported himself and kept himself occupied during that period in the fifth column or in sheet T.


Thanks a lot again.


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Yes I'm using the latest format, that text i copy-pasted from a forum. I din't realize the wording was different. anyways thanks a lot. I am now done completing my form 80.


is it mandatory to complete form 80.what is it and how is uploaded. or can we fill it in the link itself?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

gjn said:


> is it mandatory to complete form 80.what is it and how is uploaded. or can we fill it in the link itself?


It's not mandatory. You can upload, if CO requests. Or you can front load the document. Your wish.
DIBP calls it the "Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment" document. 

It's a PDF, editable document. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
You will have to upload the document from insite the IMMI application you would have submitted.


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Today I received email asking for PCC, medical and Form 80.

Should I type in form 80 or hand written? 


My timeline is as fellows

EOI: 19/06/2015, Application Submitted: 24/07/2015. CO assigned: 15/09/2015.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Today I received email asking for PCC, medical and Form 80.
> 
> Should I type in form 80 or hand written?
> 
> ...


Typing in block letters.


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Typing in block letters.


Thanks gaurav. Well another question, when I am typing and printing the form, there are some fileds in the form whose inserted text is longer and is not visible in the printed form. And signature is required on the form. 

So should I type the form and paste my scanned signature ?
or ??

Thanks.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

What is difference between form 80 and form 1221. Pls advice


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm working on Form 80, for 189 Visa application, having some doubts:

1) my girlfriend is not included in the application, she will come to Australia with Working Holiday Visa. Should I mention her in the Form 80?

2) have you specified any travel abroad you did in the past 10 years, indicating data and countries?

Thanks


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm working on Form 80, for 189 Visa application, having some doubts:
> 
> ...


1. I don't think you need to mention about your girlfriend, unless she is a part of the application. 
2. Yes, go ahead and furnish all the travel details, in the last 10 years. Use the "Additional Information" section, Pg 18 in the form.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> 1. I don't think you need to mention about your girlfriend, unless she is a part of the application.
> 2. Yes, go ahead and furnish all the travel details, in the last 10 years. Use the "Additional Information" section, Pg 18 in the form.


Thanks!


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

i have filled out form-80 by typing. When i took the print out, it is only showing document text and not the content of the text field. i have tried different settings in acrobat reader and print setting, but could not make it work. 

could there be any problem with the printer???

can anyone help me out??

Thanks in advance


----------



## kabir007 (Sep 10, 2015)

hi guys, my current visa in UK has expired, can i apply for EOI without mentioning in form 80, does it affect on visa application? can anyone with that experience explain please. thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kabir007 said:


> hi guys, my current visa in UK has expired, can i apply for EOI without mentioning in form 80, does it affect on visa application? can anyone with that experience explain please. thanks


No way...you cant hide that critical information...once they find out about that (which they will) your visa will be outrightly rejected and you will be banned for atleast 3 years...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey friends,

I now realize that for Form 80 I have not filled in the primary and middle school details for Q: 21. Is it alright to keep it as it is or should i refill and upload Form 80 again or is there any other way to rectify this mistake? I'm worried CO may come back and ask for these details 

Please suggest.

thanks,
Guru


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Guru,

Ref this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8305130-post8476.html


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Guru,
> 
> Ref this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8305130-post8476.html


Cool. Thanks a ton Keeda. I super appreciate your quick and very helpful responses. 

All the best. 

Cheers 
Guru


----------



## kabir007 (Sep 10, 2015)

hie, Danav_Singh 
so, you mean i have to write, i mean have to give overstayed time, does it affect my chances for visa. anyone with this experience please comment. thank you


----------



## kabir007 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Danav_Singh*



Danav_Singh said:


> No way...you cant hide that critical information...once they find out about that (which they will) your visa will be outrightly rejected and you will be banned for atleast 3 years...


so, you mean i have to write down, the overstayed time too? does it effect my chances for visa? if any other guys have similar experience, please comment.
thank you


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

kabir007 said:


> so, you mean i have to write down, the overstayed time too? does it effect my chances for visa? if any other guys have similar experience, please comment.
> thank you


You will have to substantiate why you over stayed. Overstay is a taboo, especially when it comes to visa applications


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kabir007 said:


> so, you mean i have to write down, the overstayed time too? does it effect my chances for visa? if any other guys have similar experience, please comment. thank you


You have to explain yourself. If you have overstated for long, you might be considered as immigration offender. It does mot mean you have no chance, but i would talk to MARA agent about it.

Not disclosing is an offense, you maybe denied and even banned.


----------



## kabir007 (Sep 10, 2015)

*andreyx108b*



andreyx108b said:


> You have to explain yourself. If you have overstated for long, you might be considered as immigration offender. It does mot mean you have no chance, but i would talk to MARA agent about it.
> 
> Not disclosing is an offense, you maybe denied and even banned.


thanks, i read somewhere in this kind of forum that it dosen't matter with any overstayed or anything like this, but the most important thing is one shouldn't have to have a criminal case, it says..... i don't properly understand what all this mean, therefore i'm here for you all guys comments and suggestion.
thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kabir007 said:


> so, you mean i have to write down, the overstayed time too? does it effect my chances for visa? if any other guys have similar experience, please comment.
> thank you


You need to disclose it in your application, as not disclosing it would be a serious issue likely causing a refused visa and ban from applying for several other visas for several years.

Disclose it with an explanation and hope for the best. Depending on what visa you're applying for and the explanation you give, you may still be successful. You may want to invest in a consultation with a migration agent to get professional guidance on this.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello friends,

I am filling the FORM 80 and have confusion regarding the following queries, need suggestion and help:

1) *Part-F: Employment*:- From birth to first job, I will mention this as unemployed in "Your Occupation and Duties" column. & left others as "N/A". Is it correct?

2)) *Part-F: Employment*:-During my graduation study in India, I did couple of unpaid projects in India into different universities. Should I mention those or it will create extra hazard.

3) *Part G-Education* From birth to Nursery, what should I mention and which column should I mention those. Or there is no necessary to mention anything during that duration.

4) *Part G-Education* I completed my graduation from India and my institute is under a common Technical University. What should I mention in the institute column field , my college name or university name. 

5) *[Point 46]* My brother lives in Sydney and currently hold Australian citizenship. Now, in the sibling information, which info should I input regarding the field "Citizenship and year granted". Should I input his Bangladeshi status or Australian Status.

6) *[Point 48]* Lastly, I have lots of cousin, maternal brothers, friends live in Australia. Should I give everyone information in point 48 "Do you have any personal contacts in Australia" or one or two information will be sufficient .

7) Should I include my sister in law and her children information in form 80.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am filling the FORM 80 and have confusion regarding the following queries, need suggestion and help:
> 
> ...


1) The instructions above this question ask you to mention NEVER WORKED in the NAME column and other details in the OCCUPATION column.

2) No problems mentioning them.

3) No need to have an entry from birth till KG. The question is about providing all education since birth- which means KG till highest degree. Between birth to KG, there is no education.

4) <College Name> affiliated to <Uni Name>

5) Mention his citizenship as AUSTRALIAN and the month and year he attained this citizenship. It asks about his citizenship, meaning current citizenship.

6) Just brother should be sufficient, but since there is space for 2, mention someone else too.

7) No. The questions are about parents, guardians, and siblings. Your wife's form 80 would have an entry for your SIL (and not your form 80) . Her (SIL's) children- definitely not in any of your form 80s.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

guys filling form 80, have some questions. can some one help me on these.

1) can the address be different for both wife and husband? we are staying in different addresses from the past one year, and we got PCC in different addresses too. is this ok?

2)how to add extra address?

3) Question 15: National identity documents: should we add driving licence and pan card.i do not want to add AADHAR number becoz it has my old address and dont want any trouble, is that ok?

4)for question 7: i mentioned "Yes" and "birth", is that ok?

5)for education, i am giving from 1st standard (govt school) with educational year mentioning "From Apr - Mar", is this ok?

6)for question 43: given space is not sufficient for adding spouse name, can i use short form of my wife's name?

7) should siblings DOB details be accurate? my elder sister dont have proper DOB document. what if they ask proofs?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> guys filling form 80, have some questions. can some one help me on these.
> 
> 1) can the address be different for both wife and husband? we are staying in different addresses from the past one year, and we got PCC in different addresses too. is this ok?
> 
> ...


1) Should be okay. You could both be living separately for work reasons and together on weekends. I don't see any problem with this. You should anyways be stating the facts.

2) Use the last page- Sheet T.

3) Use PAN. Different address on AADHAAR should not be any problem either. My wife's is such. It just means that was her address when it was issued and she did not bother to get it updated. We've uploaded PAN, and AADHAAR as National ID documents.

4) Correct. YES and BY BIRTH.

5) Yes, Apr to May is the usual academic year for us in India.

6) Instructions on first page say "If you need more space for any answers, give details at Part T - Additional information". So, I would suggest mention whatever fits and the complete one on sheet T.

7) Whatever DOB she uses for official records. Proof about this won't be asked for.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1) Should be okay. You could both be living separately for work reasons and together on weekends. I don't see any problem with this. You should anyways be stating the facts.
> 
> 2) Use the last page- Sheet T.
> 
> ...



Thanks brother.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

for spouse/sibling/parents details, citizenship year with date of birth year - right?

i am mentioning like : "INDIAN/19**" - is this ok?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, citizenship would be INDIAN and year granted would be the year they were born.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, just wanted to know , How did you label your name to the passport pic? 


Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amyv,

Name the file accordingly.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> amyv,
> 
> Name the file accordingly.


Hi KeeDa, do we need to attach photo with form 80 

or

just the normal upload with rest of documents??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zebust said:


> Hi KeeDa, do we need to attach photo with form 80
> 
> or
> 
> just the normal upload with rest of documents??


Form80 does not have a place for photograph. Upload it separately. If it is as per visa specifications (45x35, 80% covered, shoulders and ears visible) then upload it under "Photograph - Passport", otherwise under "Photograph - Other"


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Form80 does not have a place for photograph. Upload it separately. If it is as per visa specifications (45x35, 80% covered, shoulders and ears visible) then upload it under "Photograph - Passport", otherwise under "Photograph - Other"


Keeda,

In my immi account, I don't find any option such as "Photograph - Passport", otherwise under "Photograph - Other".


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Keeda,
> 
> In my immi account, I don't find any option such as "Photograph - Passport", otherwise under "Photograph - Other".


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear All,

How to provide address information of last 10yrs in Form80. 

For example I am working overseas from last 5 years but during that I stayed in my country(Pakistan) for 1.5 month on vaccation to change the Visa from Qatar to Saudi.

It is mandatory to mentioned that 1.5month address should be my own country i.e. Pakistan or should i mentioned only my overseas country address.


Regards,


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> amyv,
> 
> Name the file accordingly.


Thanks Keeda, was wondering if it had to be done in a different way.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

amyv said:


> Thanks Keeda, was wondering if it had to be done in a different way.


do they need photograph? dont recall i sending a photograph to my agent..:confused2::confused2:


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> dear all,
> 
> how to provide address information of last 10yrs in form80.
> 
> ...


please guide


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


>


Find that, in the supporting document attachment. thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

samage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How to provide address information of last 10yrs in Form80.
> 
> ...





samage said:


> please guide


The question (18) isn't about overseas countries, but all addresses where you have stayed in the past 10 years, so include all including your home country address.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> do they need photograph? dont recall i sending a photograph to my agent..:confused2::confused2:


can someone comment on this. i do not recall submitting photographs to agent. do we need photographs for PR at any level?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this Form 80 usually asked for both the principal applicant and all dependents over 16 years of age? Or only for the principal applicant?

Also, they want address history for the last 10 years... what if there are not enough lines in the form to fill in all addresses from the past 10 years?? I can only fit upto 2009 within those given rows! Do we need to attach a separately typed sheet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Is this Form 80 usually asked for both the principal applicant and all dependents over 16 years of age? Or only for the principal applicant? Also, they want address history for the last 10 years... what if there are not enough lines in the form to fill in all addresses from the past 10 years?? I can only fit upto 2009 within those given rows! Do we need to attach a separately typed sheet?


Yes. There are some space at the end, or if not enough, then add another sheet,


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Nostalgia,

I think, you need to submit individual form 80 for each applicant (over 16 years old). I will suggest better to submit the form 80 for all in advance. Sometimes CO asked for it and sometimes not. However, for secondary applicant, they recommend to upload 1221 as well into the immi account.

Regarding the address history, I also faced the same situation and add the rest of address information into the last page(additional information) of form 80 marking with the question number.



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Is this Form 80 usually asked for both the principal applicant and all dependents over 16 years of age? Or only for the principal applicant?
> 
> Also, they want address history for the last 10 years... what if there are not enough lines in the form to fill in all addresses from the past 10 years?? I can only fit upto 2009 within those given rows! Do we need to attach a separately typed sheet?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> can someone comment on this. i do not recall submitting photographs to agent. do we need photographs for PR at any level?


I haven't uploaded my photograph yet and have not been asked as well. I am waiting for my application to be finalized. I'll update in case if they ask for the photograph.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Is this Form 80 usually asked for both the principal applicant and all dependents over 16 years of age? Or only for the principal applicant?
> 
> Also, they want address history for the last 10 years... what if there are not enough lines in the form to fill in all addresses from the past 10 years?? I can only fit upto 2009 within those given rows! Do we need to attach a separately typed sheet?


I faced the same situation. I added the remaining addresses and named that as "Annexure - 1" and in the area to provide additional information, I mentioned to refer to Annexure - 1. Similar thing can be done for any other question where space is not enough.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks andrey, amar and saggi!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Does that travel history they ask on form 80 include all possible trips no matter how short even to your home country/country of citizenship??

I would have made a ton of trips to India in the last 6 years. It's going to be a bit difficult to remember every single trip date!


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Refugee status and Form 80*

Hello Guys, I am staying as a refugee in india for past 12 years because of war in my country srilanka.War ended only in 2009 and by that time i was studying in university so i didnt return sri lanka.I am planning to apply for aussie pr skill migration.i came to india in my mother's passport and we overstayed because it was unsafe to return to my home land.Govt allowed us to stay as refugees and never asked to leave or deported from india.Registered as a refugee and pursued my education.Now i have a new sri lankan passport without any visa printed.No criminal charges against my name.My question is will DIBP reject my visa request when i present my history as refugee in india in form 80?.Please help.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Does that travel history they ask on form 80 include all possible trips no matter how short even to your home country/country of citizenship??
> 
> I would have made a ton of trips to India in the last 6 years. It's going to be a bit difficult to remember every single trip date!


The question says to provide details of all travel including travel back to your home country. There is no mention of the duration of every travel but I believe they need all info of travel in out for past 10 years.

About the dates, your passport must be having arrival departure stamps? Guess you can get the details from there? If space is less, you can attach a separate sheet as annexure and mention that in additional info space at the end of the form .


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I can not accumulate my travel details within the given row, so I included those into the last page(additional document) with the question number.
Is it the right procedure? or I need to add a separate sheet as annexure and mention about the annexure the into the additional info.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Both are fine. You can add annexure if space in additional info section is less.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

saggi_au said:


> The question says to provide details of all travel including travel back to your home country. There is no mention of the duration of every travel but I believe they need all info of travel in out for past 10 years.
> 
> About the dates, your passport must be having arrival departure stamps? Guess you can get the details from there? If space is less, you can attach a separate sheet as annexure and mention that in additional info space at the end of the form .


Yes that's what I'm doing. Thanks a lot. Those exit and entry stamps on the passport are such a blessing in disguise!!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

saggi_au said:


> The question says to provide details of all travel including travel back to your home country. There is no mention of the duration of every travel but I believe they need all info of travel in out for past 10 years.
> 
> About the dates, your passport must be having arrival departure stamps? Guess you can get the details from there? If space is less, you can attach a separate sheet as annexure and mention that in additional info space at the end of the form .


Notice that if you were residing in your home country then it's not mandatory:

• work or study outside your usual country of residence


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Notice that if you were residing in your home country then it's not mandatory:
> 
> • work or study outside your usual country of residence


The complete list says :
• work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country.

So, my understanding is that this info is for any international travel from your current country of residence. It includes the visit back to your own country as well. Anyway, giving information is no harm if question appears confusing...


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Friends, 
How u have answered the Question 32 of Form 80 which asks your proposed address where you stay in your first visit .... Currently i don't the know the exact place of stay !

Is it ok to put ''No'' there 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ragul28 said:


> Friends,
> How u have answered the Question 32 of Form 80 which asks your proposed address where you stay in your first visit .... Currently i don't the know the exact place of stay !
> 
> Is it ok to put ''No'' there
> ...


Leave it blank.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Filling up form 80 for my spouse. Got a doubt on education details section:

She enrolled in Bcom course in 2003 and it was 3 years course. She had many backlogs during the course and eventually she completed Bcom in 2012. What should I write in From and TO date column in Form 80. Should I mention From date- Jun 2003 and End date- Apr-2012?

Thanks.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Filling up form 80 for my spouse. Got a doubt on education details section:
> 
> ...


Yes, course complete date will be the end date. Go ahead, no worries on this.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

jelli-kallu said:


> Yes, course complete date will be the end date. Go ahead, no worries on this.


Thanks Jelli.


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello seniors..
Theres no space to write full spellings of marriage certificate, national identity card. Should I use abbreviations instead of full spellings?
Regards


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

*Address Related*

I have filled form 80 almost completely, but have few doubts on following Questions:

Q18. There is place to fill only 5 addresses of places lived in for past 10 years. I have filled all these fields, but 

still I need to fill at least 4 more addresses for which there is no field left to fill. As I kept moving between many 

cities, I still have to fill addresses from Jul-2009 to Aug 2013. Where can I put this information?

Q20. For all the unemployment period since birth till my first employment, I filled only one row, stating 'DID NOT WORK' 

and mentioned that I was involved in education. Is it OK? or I need to split up this period too as I have already split my 

education period (Nursery, Primary, Middle, HSC, SSC, College, etc) in Question 21?

Q45. Is it OK if I fill the detail of only one parent(Father) ?


Thanks,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I have filled form 80 almost completely, but have few doubts on following Questions:
> 
> Q18. There is place to fill only 5 addresses of places lived in for past 10 years. I have filled all these fields, but
> 
> ...


Q18 - use sheet T

Q20 - They have asked to use these exact words in the instructions: NEVER WORKED. No need to split education details. Just one entry with NEVER WORKED and the Occupation column with a short explanation about why never worked.

Q45 - Mention both parents' details. They might otherwise reply back and ask you to fill it in and this will therefore cause additional delays in processing.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Q18 - use sheet T
> 
> Q20 - They have asked to use these exact words in the instructions: NEVER WORKED. No need to split education details. Just one entry with NEVER WORKED and the Occupation column with a short explanation about why never worked.
> 
> Q45 - Mention both parents' details. They might otherwise reply back and ask you to fill it in and this will therefore cause additional delays in processing.


Thanks again KeeDa.
I have filled 10 addresses in total for 10 years. I am wondering if it can cause any issue or delay.? Some addresses are where I stayed for few months


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

guys i need your help my brother applied for visa 189
now he didnt enter the military , what should he send for confirming that he didnt enter the military , if he said no and didnt send any docs is it ok?

also i need to know how they are checking or verifing the military info?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Thanks again KeeDa.
> I have filled 10 addresses in total for 10 years. I am wondering if it can cause any issue or delay.? Some addresses are where I stayed for few months


This doesn't cause any delays. They do not verify the addresses.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i need your help my brother applied for visa 189
> now he didnt enter the military , what should he send for confirming that he didnt enter the military , if he said no and didnt send any docs is it ok?
> 
> also i need to know how they are checking or verifing the military info?


This form is personal declaration of ones character. They do not expect you to send them evidence to prove your answers/ statements. If they need anything, you will be asked for it.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> This form is personal declaration of ones character. They do not expect you to send them evidence to prove your answers/ statements. If they need anything, you will be asked for it.


thanks keeda but i need to know generally the people who didnt join the military should send any docs to prove they didnt enter or not and how they verify this info?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> thanks keeda but i need to know generally the people who didnt join the military should send any docs to prove they didnt enter or not and how they verify this info?


No. I've never heard of having to provide anything as such.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. I've never heard of having to provide anything as such.



keeda how they be sure that you joined the army or not if they dont request any docs?


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

In form80... they have asked places visited in last 10 years. I have visited my home country about 15 times in 10 years. Should i mention all my visits? Also i have visited so many more places ..should i mention all? I dont even remember the dates.
Also,
Can i fill the form on pdf or is it necassary to fill with pen?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't have enough space for my address history for the last 10 years. What should I do?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I don't have enough space for my address history for the last 10 years. What should I do?


It has a T section page . You can read this information at the starting of the form 80.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

deepgill said:


> It has a T section page . You can read this information at the starting of the form 80.


even with T section, the cell is too small for me write everything.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> keeda how they be sure that you joined the army or not if they dont request any docs?


This form is a personal declaration. If you don't declare, then it means you did not join.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Steiger said:


> even with T section, the cell is too small for me write everything.


Use additional sheets- i.e. create more copies of blank sheet T and use them.


----------



## mysteria (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have completed form 80 on a computer. I didn't choose to fill it by hand since I thought it would be neater to have digital fonts on the form as compared to hand-writing. However, on the request note provided by the CO, it was mentioned that I have to use DD/MM/YYYY for the date formats (e.g. "Please state dates in the format DD/MM/YYYY"). This is fine but Adobe Reader or any pdf reader for that matter, would just convert the date values to a format of DD-MMM-YYYY (e.g. 10-Jun-2015) even if you type in the dates using the required DD/MM/YYYY format. To get what I mean, download form 80 from the immigration website and fill in the dates digitally using the required format before moving on to the other fields on the form. You would see that the date format would change.

Should I be concern about this, print the forms out and write the dates by hand so that they follow the required format? Or, should I disregard this and just send the completed form over?

Thank you.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

This sounds like a minor issue. I filled all dates in this format: 31-Oct-2015.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not an issue. The form is designed to auto-format the dates.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

mysteria said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have completed form 80 on a computer. I didn't choose to fill it by hand since I thought it would be neater to have digital fonts on the form as compared to hand-writing. However, on the request note provided by the CO, it was mentioned that I have to use DD/MM/YYYY for the date formats (e.g. "Please state dates in the format DD/MM/YYYY"). This is fine but Adobe Reader or any pdf reader for that matter, would just convert the date values to a format of DD-MMM-YYYY (e.g. 10-Jun-2015) even if you type in the dates using the required DD/MM/YYYY format. To get what I mean, download form 80 from the immigration website and fill in the dates digitally using the required format before moving on to the other fields on the form. You would see that the date format would change.
> 
> ...


DD-MMM-YYYY worked for me.


----------



## Tpfp (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello Guys,
Just a question on this one. The only sign required is on the declaration section. I hope i don't have to sign every page if filled the form on Computer. 

Regards.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Tpfp said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just a question on this one. The only sign required is on the declaration section. I hope i don't have to sign every page if filled the form on Computer.
> 
> Regards.


Yes, signature on the one page will suffice.


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello guys,

I had lodged my visa on the 2nd of Nov and got a reply from the CO (Brisbane office) today, the 23rd Nov.. she came back with questions regarding form 80. 

q. 19 is about international movement- now I'm a sea farer and we visit many countries during a contract, stay for only a few hours in each country.. for ex- if my route is china- uk- Germany- Belgium- china then, in 5 months, I would have visited each country 5 times (when I say 'i' I mean my ship- the ship stays in each country for say about 8 hours at a time)
I have sailed on about 8 ships like this- any idea how I should put down in chronological order my international movements?

Thank you

(must add- I have a totally incompetent agent who has not updated even my passport 21 days after paying the fees- so one of the requests is for uploading pp- can you imagine)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:*

First you should split your travel in to number of trip. 

THEN for each trip give the route (From Country 1 - Country 2 - Country 3 etc) along with the entry and exit date (based on Arrival and Departure stamps in your Passport). ELSE based on the SHIP docking logs.

Repeat this for ALL your Trips.



mariner chrisd said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on the 2nd of Nov and got a reply from the CO (Brisbane office) today, the 23rd Nov.. she came back with questions regarding form 80.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dinar (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi there,
I entered my eoi stating that I have work experience until 1/12/2014(which is what i have a certificate of employment),but in form 80 & visa 189,I have to answer till current,but I wouldn't be able to get a certification of employment of the period after 1/12/2015(because the institute refuse to issue such a certificate for any employer in my position lately(as I am not senior enough,by the way it is a governmental institute)and the payslip indicate that I am still in the same job,so I can't say that this period is of unemployment,If I said that i still work in this job,will the CO request an updated certificate of employment or should I say that i am unemployed from this date on?
Please help


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi guys do 190 applicants require Form 80?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Hi guys do 190 applicants require Form 80?


Not a mandatory document, but upload it if you want a direct grant or want to have minimal interaction with CO. 

Also, fill up form 1221.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

subscribed


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello Guy,
Please help me, i am issued total of 5 passports till date but i have details of only previous two issued. I even cannot give exact dates for my first four years of the last 10 years travel details.


----------



## eireog007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi All quick question about Form 80 that i hope somebody can clarify for me.

Question 50 asks if you are being sponsored or associated with any business in Australia. Now I initially took this to mean is a company sponsoring me for my 189 visa which they aren't and as such i said no and uploaded the form to my application. 

However I am now wondering if it means am I currently sponsored by a company in Australia which I am as I am on a 457 visa which I also disclosed in Form 80 earlier on. Could someone please clarify what exactly the question is asking because I may have to submit a wrong information form to change that detail if i misunderstood the question.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Rohail said:


> Hello Guy,
> Please help me, i am issued total of 5 passports till date but i have details of only previous two issued. I even cannot give exact dates for my first four years of the last 10 years travel details.


I always suggest you make the best possible effort to provide all details.

Regarding the passports, in my situation I wrote a letter to Passport Canada asking them to provide the relevant passport details for earlier passports that I no longer had. It took about 30 days but they did send me a letter with the information. If this isn't an option, in Part T I'd provide a statement that you held earlier passports but these were destroyed/ discarded/ returned to the passport office (whichever is the situation) and you no longer have the details

Regarding travel, do some research to see if you can work out the dates. Perhaps check old emails, ask family/friends (perhaps someone will remember that you were travelling on Uncle xxxxx's birthday, etc.) to see if that can help narrow down the dates. I know in my case I looked through old work emails to see which days I didn't send any as I knew this was then the day that I was on vacation. Again, put in the best estimate of the dates and in Part T provide a statement that you don't have the exact travel dates for xxxxx trips but have given the best estimate from your memory.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

eireog007 said:


> Hi All quick question about Form 80 that i hope somebody can clarify for me.
> 
> Question 50 asks if you are being sponsored or associated with any business in Australia. Now I initially took this to mean is a company sponsoring me for my 189 visa which they aren't and as such i said no and uploaded the form to my application.
> 
> However I am now wondering if it means am I currently sponsored by a company in Australia which I am as I am on a 457 visa which I also disclosed in Form 80 earlier on. Could someone please clarify what exactly the question is asking because I may have to submit a wrong information form to change that detail if i misunderstood the question.


I think you've answered correctly as I would also interpret this question as asking about the employer sponsorship related to the application you have submitted.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,,

Need help on below scenario.

My spouse has passed out her Btech IT in Jun 2006 but she had started her first job from 15/May//2006. Actually she had started first job just after completing the examinations. Result of final year came in June 2015

In Part G-Education

under point no 20.
I have clearly mentioned start and end date (30June) of her btech but in point 19 which is for employment I have mentioned that She started her first job from May 2006. actually its overlap period of approx 1 month. How to explain this in part T please help guys. I am planing to mention UnEmployment Period which will be from Date of birth to 14/May/2006. Should I add anything also  ?


Please note I am taking Partner skill points so for ACS skill assessment we used her present employer experience which is Total 5 years. Above mentioned Job duration is not shown as skilled in ACS. 


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Part T - Mention that after her final year examination in Month, she secured a job from 15MAY2006. Then here results were declared in June 2006.


2 - Nothing else to be mentioned for the unemployment period. Write your date of birth in the ‘Date from’ field and ‘NEVER WORKED’ in the ‘Name of business/company’ field and provide details in the ‘Your occupation and duties’ field.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi,,
> 
> Need help on below scenario.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Part T - Mention that after her final year examination in Month, she secured a job from 15MAY2006. Then here results were declared in June 2006.
> 
> 2 - Nothing else to be mentioned for the unemployment period. Write your date of birth in the &#145;Date from&#146; field and &#145;NEVER WORKED&#146; in the &#145;Name of business/company&#146; field and provide details in the &#145;Your occupation and duties&#146; field.


Thanks Jeetendra.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes Jeetendra, Your Assumption is correct  It was June 2006 not 2015. sorry for my typo 



Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Part T - Mention that after her final year examination in Month, she secured a job from 15MAY2006. Then here results were declared in June 2006.
> 
> 
> 2 - Nothing else to be mentioned for the unemployment period. Write your date of birth in the ‘Date from’ field and ‘NEVER WORKED’ in the ‘Name of business/company’ field and provide details in the ‘Your occupation and duties’ field.


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

need some advice on Part F - Employment

might sound silly but does this look like a gap?
Sep-2004 - Current - Company A
Jul-2004 - Aug-2004 - Unemployed - searching for a job while waiting for results
Jul-2011 - Jun-2004 - Unemployed - full time student

or should it be like this instead?
Sep-2004 - Current - Company A
Jun-2004 - Sep-2004 - Unemployed - searching for a job while waiting for results
Jul-2011 - Jun-2004 - Unemployed - full time student 

it is stated that Unemployment includes:
• from date of birth up until first employment
• all gaps/breaks between employment
• all gaps between education.
Which I have no idea why education should included as part of Q20 since its catered for in the next question
so should i fill in birth until my uni graduation as unemployed?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kenji1903 said:


> need some advice on Part F - Employment
> 
> might sound silly but does this look like a gap?
> Sep-2004 - Current - Company A
> ...


The first approach. I too did it this way.

Yes, from birth until first employment should be recorded in this table as "NEVER WORKED" and some description under "Occupation and Duties" column.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

kenji1903 said:


> need some advice on Part F - Employment
> 
> might sound silly but does this look like a gap?
> Sep-2004 - Current - Company A
> ...


First approach is the right one according to me..... I too followed the same.


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

thanks so much for replying, KeeDa and cozmopravesh


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

Query on Q23, *Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events*
I am not planning to visit Australia so soon unless i need to activate my visa after the getting the grant, is it ok if i leave this part blank? or should i just fill something in?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

* To live and work in Australia on skilled migration visa.

* Dates and events are not known at this stage.





kenji1903 said:


> Query on Q23, *Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events*
> I am not planning to visit Australia so soon unless i need to activate my visa after the getting the grant, is it ok if i leave this part blank? or should i just fill something in?


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> * To live and work in Australia on skilled migration visa.
> 
> * Dates and events are not known at this stage.


thanks mate


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

need some advice on Part Q - Associated People

Question No. 42, Do you have a partner?

Well I am not sure whether I should put YES or just answer it as NO. I have a boyfriend and he is an Australian citizen living in Perth WA but I am worried that if I answer YES, they may question my intention to live in NSW (my nominated state).

What do you think? Is it okay to include or just answer NO to be safe?

Thank you all


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> need some advice on Part Q - Associated People
> 
> Question No. 42, Do you have a partner?
> 
> ...


If he is not sponsoring you on Partner visa and you are going through 189 or 190 on your own (doesn't include any co-applicant) you can mark it as "No".


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Dinar said:


> Hi there,
> I entered my eoi stating that I have work experience until 1/12/2014(which is what i have a certificate of employment),but in form 80 & visa 189,I have to answer till current,but I wouldn't be able to get a certification of employment of the period after 1/12/2015(because the institute refuse to issue such a certificate for any employer in my position lately(as I am not senior enough,by the way it is a governmental institute)and the payslip indicate that I am still in the same job,so I can't say that this period is of unemployment,If I said that i still work in this job,will the CO request an updated certificate of employment or should I say that i am unemployed from this date on?
> Please help


in Form 80, fill as Current. No additional document is required.


----------



## himanshu.cumar (Jan 6, 2016)

seniors pls help, 

my friend has been rejected from Canada FSW for 2 years due to irrelevancy in job during physical verification in may 2015. 
Now, he is now applying for Australia PR with genuine points.

should he write about his rejection in form 80 and 1221 ?

if he writes yes, will Australia also rejects his application.

please help out.....


----------



## himanshu.cumar (Jan 6, 2016)

seniors your valuable reply awaiting


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

himanshu.cumar said:


> seniors pls help,
> 
> my friend has been rejected from Canada FSW for 2 years due to irrelevancy in job during physical verification in may 2015.
> Now, he is now applying for Australia PR with genuine points.
> ...


I think you should inform them in form 80. but seniors can suggest better in this situation.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Guys

This may be a small one but need help

Q9. Do you have current passport or travel document

No
*Yes *

Date of Issue DD-MMM-YYYY

*IS this the Original issue date?*

No
Yes

Date of Expiry DD-MMM-YYY

can you help what it tells on "Original date of issue" ? generally any passport have Date of Issue and Date of Expiry

I selected YES for "Is this the Original Date of Issue"

Thank you


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> This may be a small one but need help
> 
> ...


tick yes and write both date of issue and expiry


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> This may be a small one but need help
> 
> ...


For us, our passport DOI is always original. I am not sure about this, but I guess this question might make sense in case of some countries who might be re-issuing an expired/ lost/ damaged passport with the same passport number as the earlier one, but a new date, and then those people might have to answer NO to this question and mention the earlier passport's date here. In our case, in case of expired/ lost/ damaged passport, they always issue a new passport with a new number.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you KeeDa for your reply.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

Please help me I am facing a difficult situation.

In 2006 two cases were filed against me for fight in college and in 2014 court found me not guilty and released me without any conviction or fine.

Please suggest: 
1. Should I declare that in form 80 or not as I am not convicted.
2. Will this impact my application in any manner 
3. Which field of Part K Question 36 I have to mention as yes if I have to declare this in my form 80 as I was never Arrested by police only faced the court trials.
4. In My PCC it is not mentioned anywhere that I have been facing these charges.
5. Do DIBP check for police records separately or they only go by PCC issued for assessing character.

Thanks in advance,
RKS


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

RKS20 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please help me I am facing a difficult situation.
> 
> ...


Dear 
1. must declare in form 80 as it says that have you/ or person included in this application, *ever*
2.I dont think it will impact but little delays can be there for background checks
3.Part K, second bullet . been convicted of an offence in any country(including any conviction which is now removed from official records)?
4. As you are cleared from case, thus PCC does not shows as it shows your current record. IT is positive point for your application.
5. It depends upon CO .

Good luck


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hii just want to ask is form 80 compulsary for filing tr??


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

kash123 said:


> Hii just want to ask is form 80 compulsary for filing tr??


not compulsory but it is advisable to fill form 80 if u want direct grant. else, it depends upon CO to ask for it later.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> not compulsory but it is advisable to fill form 80 if u want direct grant. else, it depends upon CO to ask for it later.


Hey Guys

While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold

Q11. Have you ever had any previous passports (including expired, lost, stolen )

No
* Yes *

Q12. What happened to this document

* Expired *
Lost/Stolen
Others 

Actually, its not expired as her old passport validity is up to 2018. Due to Marriage, new passport came. Mistakenly I kept as Expired and sent where I should select "Others" option :confused2:

Can anyone please help me here how can I correct this now :confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is no reason for concern, as its not a biggie.

Just update DIBP regarding this via IMMI account > Notification of incorrect answer(s).

And you should be good.




Ktoda said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> While filling form-80 for my spouse, unknowingly I gave for the question 12 incorrectly. My Answers are in Bold
> 
> ...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is no reason for concern, as its not a biggie.
> 
> Just update DIBP regarding this via IMMI account > Notification of incorrect answer(s).
> 
> And you should be good.


Thanks Jeeten.

Yes I updated under DIBP --> Immi Account --> Update us --> Notification of Incorrect Answers

Generally, our automated mails say don't attach your documents in mail if you already sent in mails to CO. But today uploaded all the docs baby birth certificate, passport, Form 80 for both, Form 1022. Hoping it wont create extra burden to CO to finalize my application  checking all these docs


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, could anyone help me with filling in form 80 on Q18 - travel history?

I once lived in Denmark for about 1.5 year and during that time, I have traveled to 10+ countries in Europe in many different trips. They were all within the Schengen area so there were no passport stamps or anything. 

Is there really a need to fill in the section with every single trips I had? It would be virtually impossible for me to find all the dates since most travels were by train (and tickets were long lost) and some were just for a couple of days.....

Please let me know if anyone had similar problems. Thank you!


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Guys, Need help! I greatly appreciate your replies.

I have worked in dozens of places for literally 0 hours to 30 hours a week. All are casual/ part-time job-they are just for living expenses-not related to my occupation at all.

My question is, Shall I mention all of those part-time jobs? Kindly, reply me who faced similar situation. 

Thanks in advance! Kanth.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Hi,
In the employment and education sections, there is no provision to enter dates. So how do I mention if I have a break of 2 weeks between employment in the same month? Or do I have to?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you want to input this then enter this in "*Part T - Additional Information*" | Q 55 - Page 18


Ideally 2 weeks of gap could be ignored. As its not a biggie.



rahulnair said:


> Hi,
> In the employment and education sections, there is no provision to enter dates. So how do I mention if I have a break of 2 weeks between employment in the same month? Or do I have to?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This form has changed when I submitted it.

Provide this in "*Part T – Additional information*" - Q54 now as per new form.





Jeeten#80 said:


> If you want to input this then enter this in "*Part T - Additional Information*" | Q 55 - Page 18
> 
> 
> Ideally 2 weeks of gap could be ignored. As its not a biggie.





rahulnair said:


> Hi,
> In the employment and education sections, there is no provision to enter dates. So how do I mention if I have a break of 2 weeks between employment in the same month? Or do I have to?


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The first approach. I too did it this way.
> 
> Yes, from birth until first employment should be recorded in this table as "NEVER WORKED" and some description under "Occupation and Duties" column.


Hi KeeDa,

Can you please this format..if it is correct?

APR 2015- CURRENT COMPANY A
FEB 2014-APR 2015 COMPANY B
OCT 2012-JAN 2014 COMPANY C
AUG 2012-SEP 2012- UNEMPLOYED-SEARCH FOR JOBS
SEP 2008-JUL 2012 (Bachelor) -UNEMPLOYED -FULL TIME STUDENT
JAN 1988-AUG 2008 NEVER WORKED

Plus is it should be Date of birth to Before starting undergraduate study or date of birth till first employment for NEVER WORKED period?

In my case will it be 
JAN 1988-AUG 2008(before starting undergraduate course) NEVER WORKED
OR JAN 1988-SEP 2012 (before first employment) NEVER WORKED

Also, i am lack of space as this table only have 5 rows..so is it OK to add the Never worked period in Part -T like this format?

Jan-1988 TO Aug-2008 NEVER WORKED FULL TIME STUDENT

Thanks in advance


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

Also, for education, do i need to enter details of all my education since my KG school? or just bachelor/masters is OK..in the form they mentioned "all the tertiary education/qualification"..in my understanding that should be all the education after your college/higher secondary studies..please correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Can you please this format..if it is correct?
> 
> ...


Looks fine except that I would change UNEMPLOYED to NEVER WORKED as these are the words they've asked to fill in. Yes, you can club together Jan-1988 to Aug-2008 under one entry and mention the description under "Occupation and duties" accordingly.



lonelyheartz said:


> Also, for education, do i need to enter details of all my education since my KG school? or just bachelor/masters is OK..in the form they mentioned "all the tertiary education/qualification"..in my understanding that should be all the education after your college/higher secondary studies..please correct me if i am wrong..


Yes, just tertiary qualification. This is one change in the latest form 80. In an earlier version from previous year, we had to fill in everything since birth, but now in this new version, they ask for just tertiary education.


----------



## noman486 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello, I have a confusion regarding form 80. I have a half brother and a half sister and i have no contact with them or my step mother. In form 80, I need to fill the details of my step mother and step siblings. Since, I don't know these details, should I just skip their details or write what I know and fill the rest as "not know"? Has anyone had such an issue? What was the response from the CO (if any). I have applied for VISA 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

noman486 said:


> Hello, I have a confusion regarding form 80. I have a half brother and a half sister and i have no contact with them or my step mother. In form 80, I need to fill the details of my step mother and step siblings. Since, I don't know these details, should I just skip their details or write what I know and fill the rest as "not know"? Has anyone had such an issue? What was the response from the CO (if any). I have applied for VISA 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not exactly sure for your case what to Fill but I feel you can keep their details if you know about your Step Mother, Brothers, Sisters or else you can leave it empty.

However, I suggest you send a mail and call the DIBP explaining your situation and they are the best to advise on this type of exceptional cases


----------



## wizard82 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I need some help on filling up of Form 80.

I was working for a company for just 1.5 months. I did not mention this experience while applying for ACS assessment, EOI and not even in 189 Visa Application. So I am not claiming any points for this experience. However, I do have the offer letter and relieving letter from the company, if at all the CO asks for it.

Now I need to enter all the details of work in Form 80 including any unemployment period too. I am confused as to what should I put for that period. Shall I mention that experience in Form 80 or shall I just say that I was unemployed/searching for job/took a break etc.

If I disclose this employment, then there will be a discrepancy between my Visa Application and Form 80. Will this be a huge issue? 

Alternatively if I skip this employment in Form 80, will the DIAC conduct any background checks and find out about this employment which is not declared in Form 80?

Please suggest me what can I do. Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

wizard82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have to mention all employment in form 80 irrespective of whether you are claiming points for the same. If the discrepancy I bothering you, you can update DIBP about change in circumstances through Update Us or by filling Form 1023


----------



## wizard82 (Jul 23, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> You have to mention all employment in form 80 irrespective of whether you are claiming points for the same. If the discrepancy I bothering you, you can update DIBP about change in circumstances through Update Us or by filling Form 1023


Thanks a lot rahulnair for your suggestion.


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

hi All,

for education section, they have mentioned to fill details fo tertiary education. Is it starting class 10th or 12th


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

hi all,

while flling my form 80 employment section , i have to fil my company address. I stayed in US for few years and worked at client location. should i provide my parent company's address which ws in a different city rthan the client location where I worked.

Please help


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

vaibhavmad said:


> hi All,
> 
> for education section, they have mentioned to fill details fo tertiary education. Is it starting class 10th or 12th


Tertiary education means your post secondary.. which is after 12th.. Ideally, you have to mention your UG/PG details..


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Tertiary education means your post secondary.. which is after 12th.. Ideally, you have to mention your UG/PG details..


Thanks a lot. can you also help me with the below question if possible -

while flling my form 80 employment section , i have to fil my company address. I stayed in US for few years and worked at client location. should i provide my parent company's address which ws in a different city than the client location where I worked.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

vaibhavmad said:


> Thanks a lot. can you also help me with the below question if possible -
> 
> while flling my form 80 employment section , i have to fil my company address. I stayed in US for few years and worked at client location. should i provide my parent company's address which ws in a different city than the client location where I worked.


I would suggest you to provide the address of company under which you were paid for. But, hold on.. Let experts comment on this..!


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

vaibhavmad said:


> Thanks a lot. can you also help me with the below question if possible -
> 
> while flling my form 80 employment section , i have to fil my company address. I stayed in US for few years and worked at client location. should i provide my parent company's address which ws in a different city than the client location where I worked.



Can experts please help me with this question to submit my form 80


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

I am filling up form 80. Question 9 about current passport why its asking 
Is this the original issue date?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

vaibhavmad said:


> Can experts please help me with this question to submit my form 80


always give details of the company which hired you and paying you


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

What should I mention Part: I Address in Australia.
I have not fixed any particular address now, what should I mention?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys, I need help with Employment section it says:

Give details of all employment and unemployment
Employment includes:
1 all paid
2 self-emp/fam bus.
3 intern
4 unpaid / volunteer

to be frankly saying, I did more than 30 volunteer works in my life and did several interns and I am not too sure whether I should include everything..;; They are demanding too much... what should I do?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys, I need help with Employment section it says:
> 
> Give details of all employment and unemployment
> Employment includes:
> ...


Filling out form 80 is quite exhaustive. I needed to put all our employment history since birth, our travels (almost 30 trips), my family details (I have 12 siblings) and address history (shifting house every 1-2 yrs). It is up to you if you want to state everything but it is better to be honest at all times.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Robi.bd said:


> What should I mention Part: I Address in Australia.
> I have not fixed any particular address now, what should I mention?


Give the exact cureent address where you live or atleast the one you carry on your DL or other cards as proof


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> Give the exact cureent address where you live or atleast the one you carry on your DL or other cards as proof


I live in Bangladesh, I do not have any Australian address now. I will book hotel before travel. How do I can mention a address now.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Robi.bd said:


> I live in Bangladesh, I do not have any Australian address now. I will book hotel before travel. How do I can mention a address now.


write Not applicable or leave it blank...


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Guys need urgent help

1) I did visit 4 schengan countries for 1 day each while I was in UK 8 years before. I don't have the address details of my hotel stay and I can't remember or get that details. Now how do I add that detail in Form 80 ?
2) what is the Best software to edit pfd Form 80? Any suggestions
3) I also need to edit my amendment based on the input provide by CO.How do I do that ?

Appreciate your response


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Adobe acrobat reader dc is best software to fill pdf. You can also do signature. Take your sign photo and import inside the software. You can use your signature anytime. No need of scan. I used the same to fill my form 80 and 1221.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

I did use the trail version for it .Now the trail has expired and it won't let me to edit the old PDF.I need to buy the full version to edit the PDF I filled. Any suggestions to the question I had for shangan Visa?


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

For employment section ,

1)The space to enter the duties for every occupation is very less. should i add all the duties in the additional information section or one liner should be enough
2) Also in this section , do we right all the employment details starting from birth ?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> always give details of the company which hired you and paying you


Thanks Mosa, but as I sated earlier that company is in some other state but i staeyd in some oyher state.
so my address proof wont match :confused2:


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

should we fill the complete form 80 in capital letters ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

vaibhavmad said:


> For employment section ,
> 
> 1)The space to enter the duties for every occupation is very less. should i add all the duties in the additional information section or one liner should be enough
> 2) Also in this section , do we right all the employment details starting from birth ?
> ...


1) USE extra space provided by quoting question number or use additional sheet
2). write all the employment details such as starting month and year & ending month and year


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

vaibhavmad said:


> For employment section ,
> 
> 1)The space to enter the duties for every occupation is very less. should i add all the duties in the additional information section or one liner should be enough
> 2) Also in this section , do we right all the employment details starting from birth ?
> ...


1) USE extra space provided by quoting question number or use additional sheet
2). write all the employment details such as starting month and year & ending month and year


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,

I have a query regarding the address history section. I have traveled to more than 10 countries on business trips and stayed in those countries in hotels as the stay was brief (less than a week or two). Do I have to provide the address details for such short stays as well? can anyone please clarify?


----------



## permanentSeeker (Feb 24, 2016)

*Query*

I have a doubt with Form 80. In the new version of the form, for Family name and Given name, it says : " If you have one name only, please write it in the ‘Family name’ field."

I have only Given name in passport "John Doe". 
Should I fill John Doe in family name and Given name? Or just in Family name?

When I applied for temporary visa 2 years back, I had to fill a similar form for personal particulars. Form 1221. The department had come back saying that we have to fill John Doe in both the Family and Given names. 

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## eeetapu (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,
I have a query. I have two present residential addresses. I stay in one of my relative's house which is their own house. I stay there two or three day in a week and i use this address for mailing address. Even for assessment, EOI & state nomination, i used this address. Besides, I have a rented house where i live the other days but never use this address as mail address. Note that my permanent address is different. 
In this case, if i mention two residential addresses in form 80 and 1221, it may create any problem? or I just mention one address to keep it simple.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Can someone confirm if DBIP accept digital signature on Form 80 and 1221


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Can someone confirm if DBIP accept digital signature on Form 80 and 1221




Yes. I definitely remember someone on the forum mentioning it having used for himself.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I am filling form 80 to front upload it. I have an issue with employment history, would appreciate if you have any solution for it. 
I do not claim any experience points for my skilled occupation (Accountant 221111), so in EOI, I underestimated the employment part. I mistakenly put one of my irrelevant part-time job (less than 20 hours/week) there with wrong commencement date - Jan/14 instead of Jan/15. I haven't checked it twice (as I thought its not important at all)until recently while filling form 80, I realized the mistake and want to correct it. 

Do you know any form to correct the information? Or any suggestion for my case. 
This is the last document I have to complete, so please help ease my brain.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Can someone confirm if DBIP accept digital signature on Form 80 and 1221


Hi Ravi,

I am not sure if they accept a digital signature, but assuming you are filling up the form on your computer, you can fill up all the pages except the last one (Signature page). For the signature page, print that page, sign it, scan and upload it. Also you can use any of the online tools to merge the pages together into one pdf file.

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Sample Form 80*

Hi All,

Uploading a sample Form 80 i found somewhere. Not sure of the source though.
Refer at your own risk!! 

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, I am filling form 80 to front upload it. I have an issue with employment history, would appreciate if you have any solution for it.
> I do not claim any experience points for my skilled occupation (Accountant 221111), so in EOI, I underestimated the employment part. I mistakenly put one of my irrelevant part-time job (less than 20 hours/week) there with wrong commencement date - Jan/14 instead of Jan/15. I haven't checked it twice (as I thought its not important at all)until recently while filling form 80, I realized the mistake and want to correct it.
> 
> Do you know any form to correct the information? Or any suggestion for my case.
> This is the last document I have to complete, so please help ease my brain.


Hi
If you have already uploaded Form-80 in immiaccount, you have notify DIBP. This can be done at the left pane --> Contact us section in immi account login and you can convey which is incorrect question & answer nd what correct answer should be.. that's it.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> If you have already uploaded Form-80 in immiaccount, you have notify DIBP. This can be done at the left pane --> Contact us section in immi account login and you can convey which is incorrect question & answer nd what correct answer should be.. that's it.


Hi, I have not uploaded form 80, I just realized the mistake in my EOI. I am going to lodge visa and upload form 80 with correct information. I am wondering how to show them before hand that the information in EOI was just a mistake. Honestly, its just an irrelevant part-time job, but I don't know if DIBP considers the difference as a minor mistake or an issue about character?


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, waiting for your suggestions.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Alexism said:


> Hi, waiting for your suggestions.


If I were you I would wait to be contacted by a CO. The fact it doesn't affect your points makes me think they may not even mention it. Maybe I'm just being too optimistic ?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Alexism said:


> Hi, I have not uploaded form 80, I just realized the mistake in my EOI. I am going to lodge visa and upload form 80 with correct information. I am wondering how to show them before hand that the information in EOI was just a mistake. Honestly, its just an irrelevant part-time job, but I don't know if DIBP considers the difference as a minor mistake or an issue about character?


Hi
Sorry I was out yesterday.
As you mentioned the incorrect info in EOI and if its not effecting your points, that's not a problem. 
For any corrections, mistakes, changes generally CO advises to provide Form -1022. So I advise you can write a mail to CO conveying this and let CO decide whether you have to fill Form 1022 or not. I m not able to see your timelines and assuming you have lodged your visa


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys,

I am just wondering what is the workaround if we missed out some question in Form80?

For example, one of my friends uploaded his Form 80 yesterday, but later he realized that he mentioned only his work experience (which is 6 years) instead of complete 10 years ( as mentioned in Form 80). He uploaded the doc to immiaccount with the incomplete answer. 

Later he uploaded one more Form 80 with the updated answers. I suggested him to use 'Update us' link. But, by that time, he uploaded the 'corrected' copy of Form 80 with appropriate description and he also sent mail to CO explaining it was not an intentional mistake.. 

Is it correct way or will it create any problem? Anyone uploaded two copies of Form 80 before?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Alexis,
Typo mistake. 
Form -1023 is used for sending correct updates if you have any incorrect ones in your forms. I mentioned Form 1022. Just send a mail to CO on your case and wait for CO to reply


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am just wondering what is the workaround if we missed out some question in Form80?
> 
> ...




updating your answers through "Update us" link is the best method.
not a problem if you uploaded 2 Form-80s but make sure you upload it with good naming conventions says Form-80 _Corrected ones_date something like that so that CO uses this one. As you already sent a mail, I don't think there will be problem


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you guys for your reply, I have not lodged the visa yet, but I will file form 1023 together with it just to reduce processing time.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Including irrelevant part-time job details such as car washing, working in hotels*

Hi All,

Can you please share previous experience/ Suggestions - employment section in Form 80/ 1221. 

That Includes irrelevant part-time job details such as car washing, working in restaurants, shopping complex, etc.?

Thanks in advance!
Kanth.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi,

I'm facing a peculiar issue here. Tried searching around on the forum but couldn't find a similar situation. I lodged my visa on 12-Mar-2016 and uploaded most of the documents on the same day itself including PCC. Did not upload Form 80 and 1221 because i wanted to double some info in that.

Now when I'm trying to upload both 80 and 1221 under "Evidence of Character" the drop remains at "Overseas Police Clearance - National" and doesn't allow me to select "Form 80" in the dropdown. I guess its because PCC is the last document that I uploaded under that type "Evidence of Character". Same case with my wife who is secondary applicant. Waited for 3 days to see if this issue would clear but to no avail.

Not sure if I should upload Form 80 and 1221 under ""Overseas Police Clearance - National" category. Don't want to wait for the CO to ask when I've already spent several hours to fill those forms,


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm facing a peculiar issue here. Tried searching around on the forum but couldn't find a similar situation. I lodged my visa on 12-Mar-2016 and uploaded most of the documents on the same day itself including PCC. Did not upload Form 80 and 1221 because i wanted to double some info in that.
> 
> ...


No issues.. It happened with me also. Once you upload a document in certain category, it gets locked down and doesn't allow to add extra document in that category.. 

You just need to click on 'Add More documents' button at the bottom and select the document type as 'Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form' and 'Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment' and upload your form respectively.

Hope it helps.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> No issues.. It happened with me also. Once you upload a document in certain category, it gets locked down and doesn't allow to add extra document in that category..
> 
> You just need to click on 'Add More documents' button at the bottom and select the document type as 'Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form' and 'Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment' and upload your form respectively.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for the Super fast reply and your suggestion worked!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm facing a peculiar issue here. Tried searching around on the forum but couldn't find a similar situation. I lodged my visa on 12-Mar-2016 and uploaded most of the documents on the same day itself including PCC. Did not upload Form 80 and 1221 because i wanted to double some info in that.
> 
> ...


Not sure if something has changed recently but when I did the uploading, both form 1221 and 80 had their own independent categories (and they were not a sub-category under Character-Evidence category) as:
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

Can you check once again by using the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom?


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not sure if something has changed recently but when I did the uploading, both form 1221 and 80 had their own independent categories (and they were not a sub-category under Character-Evidence category) as:
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> Can you check once again by using the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom?


Thanks Keeda, right now Form 80 is available as a sub category under Evidence of Character. I can see that for my child because I've not uploaded any Character docs for him. But for me and my wife since PCCs' have already been upload the category remains locked at Overseas Police Clearance. But as bharathi039 pointed out, we can upload both Form 80 and 1221 as individual categories after clicking "Attach mote documents" button.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

There are categories when uploading forms as main categories:

Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form

Try this


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

_shel said:


> Of course it is conveniant for their records. They would hardly let people into the country unless they believed they know everything possible their is to know about their life, movements and activities.
> 
> No the form itself does not prove a thing but verifying the information you put on their with their own security agencies, foreign governments, security services and institutions does!



Hi all,

With regards to this Form 80, so if Myself, My wife and Kid are applying for PR under SC 189, do we need to declare/submit 3 of these forms? It is really confusing as some people say they did not submit and some say they did before CO asked and some did after CO asked for the form. Thanks for your help.

Thanks
Kvsnrss


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kvsnrss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With regards to this Form 80, so if Myself, My wife and Kid are applying for PR under SC 189, do we need to declare/submit 3 of these forms? It is really confusing as some people say they did not submit and some say they did before CO asked and some did after CO asked for the form. Thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


Not 3, but just 2 for adults. It is recommended that you submit it. See "Achieving a faster visa decision" here: Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi members!

Can I get a little info pls?

If a person has dual nationalities, which nationality should be shown/written as the PRIMARY one in form 80? 

The one acquired by birth
Or
The one where the person is/has been residing ?


Thanks!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Saraaa said:


> Hi members!
> 
> Can I get a little info pls?
> 
> ...


Newly acquired one first....if you are residing there currently......then by birth follows.......


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Newly acquired one first....if you are residing there currently......then by birth follows.......



Thank you JP Mosa. 

Actually, my husband is a BRITISH CITIZEN by birth. (& so are my kids by descent)
But has been living and have acquired all education etc in PAKISTAN. 
So which one should be stated as the main one?

Thanks in adv!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Saraaa said:


> Thank you JP Mosa.
> 
> Actually, my husband is a BRITISH CITIZEN by birth. (& so are my kids by descent)
> But has been living and have acquired all education etc in PAKISTAN.
> ...


Well.......I guess.....If you are residing in Britain,,,,acquired british citizenship.........you write Britain first and PAK later.........nothing to do with primary and rest of education........or write where you are living first and later follows.........actually.......it doesn't matter the order......what matters is genuine claim is what all IMMI is looking for.........good luck


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

*What to Answer in Question 39: Form 80*

Hello,

I have been asked to provide form 80 and I have following doubts related to question 39 in form 80 :

*question 39 : What is the main reason for going to Australia? Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia. *

1) If currently I am not in Australia then do I need to answer this question ?
2) Do I also need to attach proofs with form 80 ?
3) I was penalized for traffic rule violation in Australia, shall I mention that in form 80 as well ?
4) What could be the possible answer for question 39 ?

Cheers,
Johnny


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I filled form 80 using foxit editor but getting one weird issue. While trying to take the print out of form 80, the page footer "© COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA, 2015 80 (Design date 10/15) - Page XX" line is completely missing from the pages even though the page settings of the printer are proper. 
It is quite a silly issue but any pointer will be of great help.
Thanks
Kalyani


----------



## dorcus (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello

Can form 80 be handwritten and then scanned.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

dorcus said:


> Can form 80 be handwritten and then scanned.
> Thanks


Very much accepted and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

ckalyanii said:


> It is quite a silly issue but any pointer will be of great help.


On the window that opens up when you hit print (the Print window), select the option "shrink oversized pages". That should do the trick for you. Else use a bigger paper, If I'm not mistaken, the Legal paper type.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

pag said:


> On the window that opens up when you hit print (the Print window), select the option "shrink oversized pages". That should do the trick for you. Else use a bigger paper, If I'm not mistaken, the Legal paper type.


It is working properly with Adobe. Issue observed only with foxit reader. could be an issue with the app. Thanks anyway.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Need to clarify one thing related to a question in Form 80 for known by different names? 

I have a total of 3 passports. In my first passport I have a different name which is surname. My name is Ali Mohsin in my current and second passport but in the first one it was Ali Mohsin Siddqui which was actually my Father's full name and they entered it as mine too in the first passport. Later upon renewal I got it corrected to be in sync with my Secondary School Certificate and now I have it on all the documents except a few when I was working with my previous employer. 

To resolve this i got to know through this forum that I can provide an affidavit. Can anyone please tell me what kind of affidavit it required and who creates this affidavit? An advocate or notary public? What to write on it in my situation? 

Can anyone share a sample of the affidavit of this kind? 


Thanks.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

can anyone please respond?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

subscribing ...


----------



## goldz (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, just a small question. I scanned form 80 pages and made 1 single file, but the horizontal pages look much bigger than the vertical ones. It looks a bit odd. The funny thing is, the first few pages show full pages and perfect until it goes to a horizontal page, thats when the problem starts. Any solution for that? Is it an issue? Cheers


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi goldz

Use acrobat reader dc to fill form80 electronically. You can also sign digitally. No need to scan.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

80.pawan said:


> Hi goldz
> 
> Use acrobat reader dc to fill form80 electronically. You can also sign digitally. No need to scan.


How to sign it digitally?


----------



## goldz (Jun 15, 2016)

80.pawan said:


> Hi goldz
> 
> Use acrobat reader dc to fill form80 electronically. You can also sign digitally. No need to scan.


Thanks. How to sign digitally?


----------



## Plucky (Jun 25, 2016)

bharathi039 said:


> No issues.. It happened with me also. Once you upload a document in certain category, it gets locked down and doesn't allow to add extra document in that category..
> 
> You just need to click on 'Add More documents' button at the bottom and select the document type as 'Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form' and 'Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment' and upload your form respectively.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Hi buddy,

Mine is also locked down and only showing police check option. Using "Add More documents" I do not see any option relevant to forms 80 and 1221. Please advise me what to do :confused2:


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi All,
I have some doubts regarding question 34 and 35 in form 80(Australian visa history section). I am an onshore applicant and I came to Aus on a student visa and currently holding 485 visa.

*Q.34* _*Are you currently in Australia?*-_ asking me to enter arrival date. what will be arrival as I am holding 485 visa? Is it arrival date as per student visa. confused guys.

*Q 35*_ *Have you been to Australia before?*_. As I came to Aus on student visa and do I need to include details about student visa ?


Experts plz help. Much appreciated


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

guys need ur advice plz , i filled form 80 and about education detaiils i listed primary, middle and high school . however after submitting i realized that i didnot mention my activities during gaps between schools which were national summer holidays, are we expected to mention what we were doing in summer between schools? more over , are we expected to list summer holidays after every year in each school as a gap and mention our activities for 12 summers since start of our education???? cuz if YES , that sounds really really hard


----------



## nutz45 (May 25, 2016)

Ok to skip summer holidays. It's not technically a gap. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## new2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

URGENT HELP ! 
Hi seniors, I filled up and scanned form 80. But the file size is larger than 5MB. How can I reduce this? The document is not clear enough because of low resolution. Is it a problem? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

new2016 said:


> URGENT HELP !
> Hi seniors, I filled up and scanned form 80. But the file size is larger than 5MB. How can I reduce this? The document is not clear enough because of low resolution. Is it a problem? Thanks a lot in advance


Hi,

I'm currently filling up this form using Adobe Reader.

Did you printed all pages, filled up and then re-scanned?

If that's the case, I'd strongly suggest to fill everything electronically. For last page, where signatures are required, there are 2 options:

1- print/sign/re-scan and merge with the existing document.
2- scan your signatures and add in the document using Adobe Acrobat Pro (I guess the trial version will be enough for this).

In any case, you should not exceed the file size limit.


----------



## new2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> new2016 said:
> 
> 
> > URGENT HELP !
> ...


Hi, thanks a lot. Submitted already. So far so good. Lets hope for the best. Good luck.


----------



## Anjaliz (Dec 11, 2013)

*Form80, 1221, PCC, Medicals required for Infants?*

Hello All,

I'm primary applicant applying for 189 and i've also included my 7 months old son in my application. 
Question is- Is it mandatory for my 7 months old son to submit:
a) Form 80
b) From 1221
c) PCC
d) Medicals

I understand for me all the above 4 points are mandatory but i'm not sure is it mandatory for my 7 months old son? Kindly suggest.

~Anjaliz


----------



## ramarun25 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Form 80 and Online Immi*

I am about to lodge the visa. 

I was filling form 80. I realised under employment section, they are asking to mention all type of employment whether paid or internship. 

I have done a part time job for 6 months while studying full time Post Grad degree which is actually relevant to my nominated occupation i didnt indicate this in the EOI because i thought part time jobs are not counted for points. Inspite of that I still have other 8 years of Experience in my nominated occupation. My assessing authority is EA, I only did my skills assessment. I didnt go for Employment assessment because it was mentioned as optional. 

The important thing is This part time employer is the same Employer i worked in India also. I worked in India for this employer for 3 years and I am claiming points for that. 

My question is, should i indicate this part time job while filling the online immi visa form and select as not in nominated occupation. The reason i will give is since it is a part time job. The employer has already given a referral letter saying that it is a part time job with responsibilities which i am thinking to attach as supporting to document. 

This applies to Form 80 also. 

Can someone shed some thought or experience on part time jobs and filling form 80 related to this issue?. 

Regards


----------



## new2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Edit


----------



## new2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

ramarun25 said:


> I am about to lodge the visa.
> 
> I was filling form 80. I realised under employment section, they are asking to mention all type of employment whether paid or internship.
> 
> ...


You must disclose all ur jobs..doesn't matter full or part time...u don't need to mention full/part time unless you claiming points for that. Good luck


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

80.pawan said:


> Hi goldz
> 
> Use acrobat reader dc to fill form80 electronically. You can also sign digitally. No need to scan.


HI PAWAN,

when i try to add signature through acrobat dc ..it asks for password. if i remove password using soem tool then whole pdf data saved earlier is lost. kindly advice how you have done it,


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi
Is notifications of incorrect information form cause delay in visa processing?
As I have made some silly mistakes in form 80, which shows I have a gap period between my studies and work, they ask me to provide more information what I did in this time.
Actually there was some year wasted during my study, which is known as session jam in our country. 
How can I mention this gap?
Although I m a student of 2005-06, I sat for final exam in 2009, and it us mentioned in my certificate.
How can I put this information I have no idea. Anyone pls help?


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi in EOI , do I need to disclose all of my employment including those that were not related with my skilled employment. Is department require me to upload employment certifications for those jobs as well.


----------



## new2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

Edit


----------



## new2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

expattr said:


> Hi in EOI , do I need to disclose all of my employment including those that were not related with my skilled employment. Is department require me to upload employment certifications for those jobs as well.


Yes have to disclose all jobs in EOI. But u dont need to upload any document for those jobs if u r not claiming any points.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Anjaliz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm primary applicant applying for 189 and i've also included my 7 months old son in my application.
> Question is- Is it mandatory for my 7 months old son to submit:
> ...


Only your baby's medicals need to be done. No Forms or PCC required for your child.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> HI PAWAN,
> 
> when i try to add signature through acrobat dc ..it asks for password. if i remove password using soem tool then whole pdf data saved earlier is lost. kindly advice how you have done it,


Form 80 is a secured PDF file. You can remove the security of the file with PDF Password Remover software from Password Unlocker Company. You can then copy and paste your scanned signature inside Form 80.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

makapaka said:


> Hi
> Is notifications of incorrect information form cause delay in visa processing?
> As I have made some silly mistakes in form 80, which shows I have a gap period between my studies and work, they ask me to provide more information what I did in this time.
> Actually there was some year wasted during my study, which is known as session jam in our country.
> ...


Notification of incorrect information can be submitted through Form 1023. The CO wants to know what happened during the Gap period. If your university / college was shut down during that gap period provide any website link from university or newspaper links and explain how you spent your time. Also mention who supported you financially during that period.
It is a general information question and hopefully it should not cause much delay.



> Session Jam: A term commonly used in Bangladesh to refer to the failure of public universities to ensure measures so that students graduate according to schedule.A session jam usually occurs due to long-lasting closures of the universities caused by political unrest or violence.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for ur advice


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

I have one doubt while filling form 80. 
In the *work history* section, I am mentioning the job I had for a few months as a full-time freelance software developer for a company. But in that job duration, for a couple of months, I was living in another country. (Job was independent of location, since I was working from home) 
Now, in the *address history* section, when I will mention my address for the other country which overlaps with my job duration, won't it raise suspicion? 
ps. I am not claiming any points for my work experience, and also I had ticked this job as not relevant in my EOI. The reason I would be mentioning it in form 80 is because I had this job assessed by ACS, and it is mentioned in their letter, though before the skilled experience cutoff date.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

lazyPanda said:


> I have one doubt while filling form 80.
> In the *work history* section, I am mentioning the job I had for a few months as a full-time freelance software developer for a company. But in that job duration, for a couple of months, I was living in another country. (Job was independent of location, since I was working from home)
> Now, in the *address history* section, when I will mention my address for the other country which overlaps with my job duration, won't it raise suspicion?
> ps. I am not claiming any points for my work experience, and also I had ticked this job as not relevant in my EOI. The reason I would be mentioning it in form 80 is because I had this job assessed by ACS, and it is mentioned in their letter, though before the skilled experience cutoff date.


You can provide an explanation about this at Part-T - Additional Information section.
BTW, It doesn't matter you claim points for the employment, in Form 80 you have to provide all Employment and Unemployment details. Please do make sure there is no Gap starting from your Tertiary education, degree qualification and employment to Till Date. If there is any Gap, you have to provide an explanation at Part-T in Form 80. All the Best.



> *Employment includes*:
> • all paid employment
> • self-employment/family business
> • work experience/internships
> ...


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

sheiky said:


> You can provide an explanation about this at Part-T - Additional Information section.
> BTW, It doesn't matter you claim points for the employment, in Form 80 you have to provide all Employment and Unemployment details. Please do make sure there is no Gap starting from your Tertiary education, degree qualification and employment to Till Date. If there is any Gap, you have to provide an explanation at Part-T in Form 80. All the Best.


Thanks, that's a good suggestion.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Subs


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a query regarding filling of international travel/ movements. In this section we dont have to list durations lived in the country of residence and durations lived in Australia. All other visits (to countries outside the country of residence/ Australia) need to be listed?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

daussie said:


> I have a query regarding filling of international travel/ movements. In this section we dont have to list durations lived in the country of residence and durations lived in Australia. All other visits (to countries outside the country of residence/ Australia) need to be listed?


The form asks you: "Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years"

If you have, then say yes. It asks you to list those countries visited in chronological order, and that includes to and from dates and the reason for the visit.

Australia knows when you visited Australia - it does not necessarily know when you visited other countries.

So you must list durations lived in all other countries visited in the last 10 years. 

That does not include your country of residence, as you are not a visitor when you are there.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Noticed this from can be signed electronically. After signing cannot save. How you guys doing ? 

And what should be the date? EOI invited date or visa lodging date or any date would do?


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

I am having problem filling up the date section in the form. Its just not accepting any spaces when I try to enter the date. With spaces, its not possible to fill in all the date in correct format, any guidance on the same?


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> I am having problem filling up the date section in the form. Its just not accepting any spaces when I try to enter the date. With spaces, its not possible to fill in all the date in correct format, any guidance on the same?


Try entering like this: 27Jun2010 (without space) and then press Tab it will automatically take it.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Yes i entered it in that format a few mins back and now its working. thanks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys can advise how to sign this from? Digital sign and print working?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys I still cannot understand how to sign this digitally. Split last page and manual sign , scan and merge Ok?


----------



## new2016 (Jul 4, 2016)

daussie said:


> Guys I still cannot understand how to sign this digitally. Split last page and manual sign , scan and merge Ok?


Yes. I did the same


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Any one face this problem ?

Please fill out the following form.You cannot save data typed into this form.
Please print your completed form if you would like a copy for your records.

Any idea on how can we save the form? I am using Adobe Reader 9.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

daussie said:


> Guys I still cannot understand how to sign this digitally. Split last page and manual sign , scan and merge Ok?


Everything can be done digitally as long as you have some PDF editor like Adobe Acrobat. I used PDFill to do this job.

To explain the process, I'll make and share the video here. Probably in a couple of days.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

hari_it_ram said:


> Any one face this problem ?
> 
> Please fill out the following form.You cannot save data typed into this form.
> Please print your completed form if you would like a copy for your records.
> ...


After downloading the form on your computer, open it using any free reader like Adobe or Foxit.

Fill in the data and save (Ctrl + s).

If one reader is giving an error, try the other one.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ciitbilal said:


> After downloading the form on your computer, open it using any free reader like Adobe or Foxit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am using Adobe in Windows, still it's not saving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I am using Adobe in Windows, still it's not saving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try save as ... 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

Any idea how to add a digital signature to form 80? It is a secured file and adobe reader is unable to add a sign to it.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Downloading "Adobe Acrobat Reader DC" does the trick and able to save everything.


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Downloading "Adobe Acrobat Reader DC" does the trick and able to save everything.


It doesn't let you sign the document though. How did you guys sign the declaration part? By hand, and then scanned that page?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

lazyPanda said:


> It doesn't let you sign the document though. How did you guys sign the declaration part? By hand, and then scanned that page?




I haven't tried for signing yet, there are lots of software available for online signing, however, I would like to print, sign and merge. Just to be on safer side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any issue if we fill and sign the form before we get invite?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Instructions say this form to be filled in capitals. But dates when entered auto populated with only first letter capital for months. Ex: May
Also email addresses, I fill with simple letters. Any issues with this. Please advice,,,,,


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

Capital letters are for those who fill with pen. If you are typing in the pdf, smalls will do. But make sure you don't use chat slang with all smalls.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jayachandran_b said:


> Capital letters are for those who fill with pen. If you are typing in the pdf, smalls will do. But make sure you don't use chat slang with all smalls.


Thanks for the promt reply.

Q 17 Your address history for the last 10 years. This means residencial addresses only right? (Addresses of casual/ business visits not required?)


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes, residential addresses. However if you were staying temporarily for an extended period of time, and would have called that your address at any time, it is better you mention it. Please note that there is a different question which asks for your travel history. So if u travelled for business for 6 months to another country, it is wise to mention the hotel / address you stayed at.


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I haven't tried for signing yet, there are lots of software available for online signing, however, I would like to print, sign and merge. Just to be on safer side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since it is a secure file, I can't even merge it with any other documents :/ 
Have you tried and tested any software that worked for you?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

lazyPanda said:


> Since it is a secure file, I can't even merge it with any other documents :/
> 
> Have you tried and tested any software that worked for you?




Preview app in Mac does the job easily, drag and drop for addition and delete button to delete a page. Yes in Windows, it a problem. Have to go with online apps, however, be careful before you upload such documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Guys, can recommend any safe online software for merging?


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Hey guys,
I have just filled in the form 80 for myself and my wife as requested by CO, apart from signing problem(which every 1 is facing), I have put in some details in Additional information part for myself, please let me know if its OK

For Question 17, details of Addresses, i was not left with space anymore to put in last address so I put in the last address in additional information

Question 18, I had traveled a bit around, there wasn't enough space left in the table, so i have created a new word file with my travel details, will print it and scan it, have mentioned in the Additional section
'PLEASE REFER TO THE 'ADDITIONAL' FILE UPLOADED FOR INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL'

Question 19: 1 month gap in employment, and 16 month gap due to education have been explained.

Can any one give an opinion if I am doing it the right way?


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

Is the time duration of undertaking an educational qualification considered as unemployment period/gap? 

I don't think so, coz it is mentioned in the form that "all gaps *between* education" and not the education duration itself.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

daussie said:


> Guys, can recommend any safe online software for merging?




https://smallpdf.com/

The best one I have seen online and it does not allow you use their service for more than two PDF's in a hour. If you face that problem PM me, I will share the way to hack and use their service for unlimited PDF in an hour. 

I don't want to share on the forum about their hack drawbacks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

One way is to take the print of the form, manually sign the last page, scan all the pages and upload it. 
I have found an easy and efficient way around to digitally place your signature on the form. 
Once you are done with filling the form, open Form 80 in chrome and print it as pdf. Now this form is unsecured, and you can place your digital signature to it. 
Cheers^^


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

I printed the signature page, signed it, uploaded it and merged it with the main form 80. However, the problem is that the new page automatically gets uploaded in the last page. Therefore, there are two pages with signature section, one the original unsigned page before the 'Additional details' section and one new signed page after the additional details section. 
Any work around for it?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

godspeed4476 said:


> I printed the signature page, signed it, uploaded it and merged it with the main form 80. However, the problem is that the new page automatically gets uploaded in the last page. Therefore, there are two pages with signature section, one the original unsigned page before the 'Additional details' section and one new signed page after the additional details section.
> Any work around for it?


I don't see any problem with that. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> I don't see any problem with that.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Just trying to do everything by the book, also found a workaround to rearrange the pages online.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Try https://smallpdf.com/ and rearrange and place it single and correct order.

What if CO just sees the unsigned sheet first and sends a email to send the signed form. If I were you, I will not think that CO will look at full doc to search for signed page.



godspeed4476 said:


> I printed the signature page, signed it, uploaded it and merged it with the main form 80. However, the problem is that the new page automatically gets uploaded in the last page. Therefore, there are two pages with signature section, one the original unsigned page before the 'Additional details' section and one new signed page after the additional details section.
> Any work around for it?


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Try https://smallpdf.com/ and rearrange and place it single and correct order.
> 
> What if CO just sees the unsigned sheet first and sends a email to send the signed form. If I were you, I will not think that CO will look at full doc to search for signed page.


Exactly, thats why i arranged the pages in correct order now. Good thing was that I found out that i had not mentioned my wifes name change in known by any other names, and changed it now 
i was not able to use smallpdf for rearranging pages, just used it for splitting pages


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey guysI have a questionIn the eoi I gave the name of the institution as anna university. I studied in srm valliamai college. Should I mention the name of the college in form 80

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Also proposed travel and further stay will not be applicable for some one who is not planning to travel to au at the moment right ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah since they asked for Institution name, so its better to give the college name with no abbreviation. I really dont know how to expand SRM. so skipped that. 



gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guysI have a questionIn the eoi I gave the name of the institution as anna university. I studied in srm valliamai college. Should I mention the name of the college in form 80
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Even I have this clarification, there are lots of places where they asked about proposed travel date, flight no and address which I am not sure.

Seniors, please advise on this.



gonnabeexpat said:


> Also proposed travel and further stay will not be applicable for some one who is not planning to travel to au at the moment right ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah since they asked for Institution name, so its better to give the college name with no abbreviation. I really dont know how to expand SRM. so skipped that.


So you have given only university name ? That is Anna university 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

gonnabeexpat said:


> So you have given only university name ? That is Anna university
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




I have given the institution name not university.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> I have given the institution name not university.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean the college you studied ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## CyberWiz (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to fill up my countries traveled in Form 80.

Apparently, I already lost my old passport and I do not have anyway to have sort of a reference. I do have approximate months and year. I also do not have any online reference like old emails or online booking (because during those time I go directly to the travel agency to buy tickets and they provide printed tickets already and my old email is also long gone).

Please advise if you guys have any experience on such situation.


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Also proposed travel and further stay will not be applicable for some one who is not planning to travel to au at the moment right ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


As stated in the form, it's just a proposed date, you do not need to fulfill it. You can put any date.


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi , I use alll pages of form 80 including part t , can i add more page to document ?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Experts, clarification on form-80 & 1221,
Is there a place in those form where we put the career progression or promotional details working on the same company. I was about to complete the form but I didn't realise any fields which seeks that information. I might have wrongly filled any fields missing that information, so wanted to make sure with experts.
I doubt whether I should provide those details in Question-19 on form-80 or question-25 on form-1221.
Please help.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Experts, clarification on form-80 & 1221,
Is there a place in those form where we put the career progression or promotional details working on the same company. I was about to complete the form but I didn't realise any fields which seeks that information. I might have wrongly filled any fields missing that information, so wanted to make sure with experts.
I doubt whether I should provide those details in Question-19 on form-80 or question-25 on form-1221.
Please help.


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

*Q11-13: Previous passports*

Should we provide information for all previous passports or just (any) one (because there is just one field for that issue)?
I think that I could get required information for all passports from police, but I don't have any expired document anymore, so I can't provide copies of expired passports, if CO would ask for evidence....

Did you, seniors, provide all information or this topic has not such importance on final outcome?


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

Usernameless said:


> Should we provide information for all previous passports or just (any) one (because there is just one field for that issue)?
> I think that I could get required information for all passports from police, but I don't have any expired document anymore, so I can't provide copies of expired passports, if CO would ask for evidence....
> 
> Did you, seniors, provide all information or this topic has not such importance on final outcome?


You can provide the details you have in additional information section at the very end of the form. Mention that you don't have the physical passports and the information provided is only best to your knowledge.


----------



## pleiadees (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks for this answer. I also wanted to know this!

One more question, is one row in the table means a single country visit, or can I group list of countries visited during that trip? 

For a specific example, I have been on a southern America trip for 3 months. During that period I frequently crossed the border between Argentina and Chile. Should I give specific date range in each one country or can I just specify date of those 3 month, and put "Argentina and Chile" in the country column? 

For EU travel, I also frequently went to more than 2 or 3 countries in a trip. If I am not grouping those trips together into a single line, I will need at least 2 or more pages for this question!

Thanks in advance.




jayachandran_b said:


> You can provide the details you have in additional information section at the very end of the form. Mention that you don't have the physical passports and the information provided is only best to your knowledge.


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

pleiadees said:


> Thanks for this answer. I also wanted to know this!
> 
> One more question, is one row in the table means a single country visit, or can I group list of countries visited during that trip?
> 
> ...


Try to give as much detailed information as possible. Especially for trips within the past year or two. But if it is too hard to get the dates of individual entries and exits you can group them as South America (Argentina, Chile and Brazil) and Europe (list all countries visited) etc. Please make sure you give an additional comment in the last page to explain why you have grouped them together.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Experts, clarification on form-80 & 1221,
> Is there a place in those form where we put the career progression or promotional details working on the same company. I was about to complete the form but I didn't realise any fields which seeks that information. I might have wrongly filled any fields missing that information, so wanted to make sure with experts.
> I doubt whether I should provide those details in Question-19 on form-80 or question-25 on form-1221.
> Please help.


Anyone please help on the above question

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pleiadees (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot! This is very informative. I'll do so! 



jayachandran_b said:


> Try to give as much detailed information as possible. Especially for trips within the past year or two. But if it is too hard to get the dates of individual entries and exits you can group them as South America (Argentina, Chile and Brazil) and Europe (list all countries visited) etc. Please make sure you give an additional comment in the last page to explain why you have grouped them together.


----------



## manngarg (Aug 19, 2016)

eeetapu said:


> Hi,
> I have a query. I have two present residential addresses. I stay in one of my relative's house which is their own house. I stay there two or three day in a week and i use this address for mailing address. Even for assessment, EOI & state nomination, i used this address. Besides, I have a rented house where i live the other days but never use this address as mail address. Note that my permanent address is different.
> In this case, if i mention two residential addresses in form 80 and 1221, it may create any problem? or I just mention one address to keep it simple.


Hi,

How did you go ahead with your information? It will help me as my case is somewhat similar.

Thanks


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Form 80 says that one should write name as it appears in documents such as passport, birth certificate. What if name contains non-English alphabet letters such as č, ž, š. Should I write c, z, s or č, ž, š? 
When filled EOI, there was request of using only English alphabet...


----------



## behlvipul (Aug 20, 2016)

*Form 80 Doubts*

Hi Guys, 

I have some doubts while filling for 80. Could someone advise on this ?

Q 17. * Your address history for the last 10 years. *
I have been to UK (19th July to 30th August 2015) and Australia (31st Aug,15 to 8th Jan,16) on an official assignment from Hyderabad, India. I have mentioned all the flight trips (including fly backs to my home country). *Do I need to produce address proofs for the mentioned stays ? I don't have any address proof for UK and Australia *

Q23.*Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?*

Since I don't have a date as of now. Can I answer this as NO ?

*Q31. Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?*

I have a cousin sister living in Australia. Shall I mention her address here ?


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a question regarding gap between employment, my first job ended on the last day of April and i started the next job right on the first day of May. If I put my jobs as follow:
1st job: mm/YYYY - *April* YYYY
2nd job *May* YYYY - mm/YYYY

Would this be considered a gap? Does the month have to be back to back?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Dear Experts,
What level of detail is required while completing the Part F – Employment 19th Question for the *Your occupation and duties
OR
If unemployed/retired/never worked,
provide details of how you occupied your time
and financially supported yourself * section in the table.

Should we copy paste the entire details which we had provided in Employment reference/Statutory Declaration for the employment or just mention the role and designation in the organisation? What does CO look for?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Experts!

I need a little help re previous passports. 
I have around 5-6 expired passports. Do I need to mention them all in QUESTION 11 or just the last expired passport details will suffice?

Thanks.


----------



## miss haggiyo (Oct 27, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> What level of detail is required while completing the Part F – Employment 19th Question for the *Your occupation and duties
> OR
> If unemployed/retired/never worked,
> ...


hi there, can i ask what did you do about that employment part? have same issues as well.. thanks


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

miss haggiyo said:


> hi there, can i ask what did you do about that employment part? have same issues as well.. thanks


Just one sentence explaining your job duties is enough.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> What level of detail is required while completing the Part F – Employment 19th Question for the *Your occupation and duties
> OR
> If unemployed/retired/never worked,
> ...


Just one sentence explaining the job duties is enough. I did the same and didn't face any problem.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> Experts!
> 
> I need a little help re previous passports.
> I have around 5-6 expired passports. Do I need to mention them all in QUESTION 11 or just the last expired passport details will suffice?
> ...


Include all the previous passports.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have a unique situation. For 2 years I was based in Hong Kong and I was traveling to Jakarta 2-3 weeks a month. Total time spent in Jakarta is more than 12 months across 2 years. As I was mostly traveling, I did not have an apartment in Hong Kong [it did not make sense] and was staying mostly in hotels. I also used to stay in hotels in Jakarta as well. With this situation my question is 

1. Will I need to submit PCC for Indonesia as it was more than 12 months in total where I have spent time ? Indonesia does not issue PCC if you have not lived there with work permit. 
2. How do I provide my address history in Hong Kong as I lived mostly in hotels and service apartments ? I may not have records of all the stays. Can I just provide an explanation for CO ?

Your response is very much appreciated.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Shazaam07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a unique situation. For 2 years I was based in Hong Kong and I was traveling to Jakarta 2-3 weeks a month. Total time spent in Jakarta is more than 12 months across 2 years. As I was mostly traveling, I did not have an apartment in Hong Kong [it did not make sense] and was staying mostly in hotels. I also used to stay in hotels in Jakarta as well. With this situation my question is
> 
> ...



1. Yes you need a PCC for Indonesia

2. Don't have to prove address history. Your address will continue to be your base address.


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

w4s33m said:


> 1. Yes you need a PCC for Indonesia
> 
> 2. Don't have to prove address history. Your address will continue to be your base address.


Thanks for your inputs. The issue is that Indonesian Police does not issue PCC in such cases as I was only visiting on business visa. They would need work permit if they have to issue police certificate. 

For Hong Kong stays, it was intermittent i.e. few days in a month I used to stay in hotels if I was not traveling. How do I provide the address in this case ? Can an explanation to CO that I cannot provide address would suffice ?


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

Shazaam07 said:


> Thanks for your inputs. The issue is that Indonesian Police does not issue PCC in such cases as I was only visiting on business visa. They would need work permit if they have to issue police certificate.
> 
> For Hong Kong stays, it was intermittent i.e. few days in a month I used to stay in hotels if I was not traveling. How do I provide the address in this case ? Can an explanation to CO that I cannot provide address would suffice ?


Take the information from the DIBP website to Indonesian police and explain to them.


- for HKG, like I said earlier, your address will remain your base... if you travel and stay in a hotel, you dont need to declare all your hotels. They're interested in finding out how many bases you had... 

e.g. I travel every month to UK for a week and stay in a hotel. My cumulative stay in UK over some years is more than 12 months. But all this time, my address doesnt change. It will continue to be my home address.


----------



## fdesai (Mar 3, 2016)

One question is of concern for Form80 and From1221 - Request your inputs on this.

Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
*Comment from fellow expat:* If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.
*Comment from another expat:* I have a little doubt here, I think there used to be a condition that you should be employed for 12 months in the last 24 months but later on may be this condition was removed. I would recommend to post this question on this thread

*My response:* Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?

Request some concrete input in this regards.
Could you please suggest some good reason to put for - "how you occupied your time and financially supported yourself?" - that DIBP could buy in. I have few sensible reasons in mind still requesting your thoughts/ideas on this.


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I need a clarification for the Question #47: "Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?". When I submitted the Victoria online application, I mentioned my friend's contact number who studied in Australia that time. Now he came back to India. I am thinking to not to mention him in Form 80 for the obvious reason. But will it be considered as a discrepancy by the DIBP and Victoria SMP officials? Or can I answer "No" to that question?

Please do reply. Thank you!


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a clarification for the Question #47: "Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?". When I submitted the Victoria online application, I mentioned my friend's contact number who studied in Australia that time. Now he came back to India. I am thinking to not to mention him in Form 80 for the obvious reason. But will it be considered as a discrepancy by the DIBP and Victoria SMP officials? Or can I answer "No" to that question?
> 
> Please do reply. Thank you!


If you don't have any contact details in Australia then no need to mention in fom80.


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi all,
Please help me for the same issue, is it mandatory to upload form 80 for me & wife upon not requested by CO?
Also what time approximately do I know if there any CO check my application or yet?

Thanks a lot for any advice .


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello Ghazali2020,

In 99.99 % of the cases, your CO would definitely ask you to fill FORM 80 for yourself / your spouse and all accompanying dependents above 16 years of age.

It is advisable to fill it beforehand and upload because in anyway, you would need to do it when being asked to do so. Just save time by doing it right now 

And no one knows if the CO is being assigned unless he/she receives any kind of communication from them asking for more/missing documents. Though, once all the documents are uploaded/fees deposited, it means that your file in in queue and being reviewed by case officers. The would contact only and only if they need anything from you or requires any clarification.

I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me for the same issue, is it mandatory to upload form 80 for me & wife upon not requested by CO?
> Also what time approximately do I know if there any CO check my application or yet?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any advice .


Form 80 is mandatory even though not mentioned in the DIBP check list.

Better to upload form 80 to avoid delays.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks you for rapid reply ( ITProfessional26 )
I am applying for 190 visa , I uploaded most documents for me and my wife except my wife's IELTS result which will be ready this Friday.
Kindly , Could you please help me with 3 questions:
1- In my list of documents page there are two things I don't know at all why did they put? 
- Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of & - Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of ???
2- when I uploaded my work experience overseas I added them not organized mean I firstly added the duty letters for previous companies then added the salaries certificates and so on. Is this accepted by CO?? Coz I think they want them in proper way.
3- For my wife list documents page, I found one of the requirements is (Custody, Evidence) how Can we provide that even my two children from her will travel with us , however I've Three sons not from x- wife included in my application won't travel ?

I appreciate your response.


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you Dreamliner,
I heard from some friends it is mandatory for who will apply for 189 visa not 190.Moreover, some said to me wait until the CO request it for u or ur wife. Please advise.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't wait till CO ask.

Please upload firm80 asap if you have not done.

Firm80 is common for all of 189,190 or 489.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ok I'll upload it today.
Could you please tell me about one confuse thing also? I've three sons from previous marriage, I included them at my application as Non-Mgrtng Family member. I did the medical for them even though they will not travel now with me. Is there any form or documents need to declare that to DIBP ?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry, I am unaware of those systems.

Please seek expert advice.

Good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Mr.ITProfessional26*

I'm waiting your reply. Sorry if I bothering you.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Are you waiting for my replies? Or someone's? I clarified already.

Let me know if anyway I can help.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks too much dear.
I am applying for 190 visa , I uploaded most documents for me and my wife except my wife's IELTS result which will be ready this Friday.
Kindly , Could you please help me with 3 questions:
1- In my list of documents page there are two things I don't know at all why did they put? 
- Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of & - Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of ???
2- when I uploaded my work experience overseas I added them not organized mean I firstly added the duty letters for previous companies then added the salaries certificates and so on. Is this accepted by CO?? Coz I think they want them in proper way.
3- For my wife list documents page, I found one of the requirements is (Custody, Evidence) how Can we provide that even my two children from her will travel with us , however I've Three sons not from x- wife included in my application won't travel ?

I appreciate your response.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

1. It is work experience if you have worked in Australia.

2. There is a separate link for each type of evidence like work experience, evidence of language and so on. If you have uploaded accordingly then no issues.

3. I think it is a custody evidence of your 3 children from ex wife must be provided so that no other person claim later that those children are legally under their custody. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm not sure dear, coz in my country no any papers provided from court for that. Moreover, they won't travel I only included them for future and to be most clear with DIBP. I don't like to hide any information. However, if I can't submit any prove for DIBP I'll remove them, can't I?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

But how will dibp ensure or confirm that only you are legal parent for 3 children and will be in your custody?

Will your ex wife object or any other mean? Coz I am not sure that law in your country. 

If this is clear then no worries.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

I went to Australian embassy in Kuwait here, notarized all their birth certificates which declared I'm parent for all of them. My concern is about the requirement on my wife list attachment page!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Those 3 children must be entered in both of your form 80s.

Coz you and your present wife is the legal parent right now.

If any clarification CO will ask.

Hope clear.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

No dear, my three sons are living with their mother not with me. But I included them for future only coz after they will be 12 years the custody will be with me as per law.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ghazali2020, I would recommend that you must consult some expert Migration Lawyer/MARA Immigration agent to be on the safer side and then proceed appropriately.

Since, you have already included your 3 sons in the application, I am not sure how CO would take it up considering these circumstances.

Please seek expert advice from the Migration Lawyer dealing specifically for Australia in your country.

Wish you all the best ..


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> No dear, my three sons are living with their mother not with me. But I included them for future only coz after they will be 12 years the custody will be with me as per law.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't want to provide you false information.

Please seek some expert agent or lawyer who can assist in this.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks so much. You're so sincere and honest .


----------



## ITProfessional26 (Dec 13, 2016)

You are welcome anytime brother


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all, I am filling the form 80, and got a format problem. When need to fill date and multiple-line-text in the form, the format not quite well, see attachment. I tried with Adobe Reader and Foxit Reader. Should I print out and fill by hand, or just leave as this, or is there other way to fix this problem?



















Please help, thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

qiangwang2505 said:


> Hi all, I am filling the form 80, and got a format problem. When need to fill date and multiple-line-text in the form, the format not quite well, see attachment. I tried with Adobe Reader and Foxit Reader. Should I print out and fill by hand, or just leave as this, or is there other way to fix this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Nitro PDF.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## qiangwang2505 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply!! I will try it ASAP!!


----------



## sara00000 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi guys, I came to australia on visa 476. I am now applying for PR but when filling form 80, I found out there was some mistakes on my previous form about dates of employment and some other things. Could you tell me what should I do now? Should I mention this to my case officer? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

sara00000 said:


> Hi guys, I came to australia on visa 476. I am now applying for PR but when filling form 80, I found out there was some mistakes on my previous form about dates of employment and some other things. Could you tell me what should I do now? Should I mention this to my case officer? Thanks in Advance.


Fill form 1023 which is correction form for the mistakes you made and also with correct details furnish, upload it in the immiaccount.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sara00000 (Nov 26, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Fill form 1023 which is correction form for the mistakes you made and also with correct details furnish, upload it in the immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## kpsingh (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,

In my wife's passport her given name is XXX ZZZ and her surname is blank. While filling form 80 shall her name be entered in Family name field or given name? Please help.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi all,
Form 80 and Form 1221 could fill online (I mean using laptop) and print them and sign using pen and scan?
Or is it mandatory to fill each and every field using pen?
It's confused .


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> Hi all,
> Form 80 and Form 1221 could fill online (I mean using laptop) and print them and sign using pen and scan?
> Or is it mandatory to fill each and every field using pen?
> It's confused .


It's fillable PDF document which allows you to enter details in the fields.

Download this PDF and fill up using laptop, print, scan and then upload to immiaccount.





Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Edit : Print, sign last page, scan and upload.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

kpsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my wife's passport her given name is XXX ZZZ and her surname is blank. While filling form 80 shall her name be entered in Family name field or given name? Please help.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


It should be mentioned in family name as whole.

If surname is blank then all given name must be mentioned in the family name Section.

Source: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/h...8D3.tomcat6-jdk16-6633-worker?action=help_185



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dears, in which category at immiAcount I can upload my CV?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpsingh (Apr 8, 2015)

*Thanks a lot!*



dreamliner said:


> It should be mentioned in family name as whole.
> 
> If surname is blank then all given name must be mentioned in the family name Section.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm still need any clarification about my previous question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> I'm still need any clarification about my previous question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why you want to uploaded your CV?

I think it's not required in immiaccount also no separate section for CV. Get more clarifications from others also.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

No dear if you check their home page , they recommend to upload form 80,1221 and updated CV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> No dear if you check their home page , they recommend to upload form 80,1221 and updated CV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 80 is mandatory.

1221 needed if CO ask. Not sure about CV.

Please wait for others to reply.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dear Dreamliner,
Kindly check this link for checklist subclass 190
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Dreamliner,
> Kindly check this link for checklist subclass 190
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist
> 
> ...


I know for state sponsorship we need to send CV to the nominated state.. Not sure during visa process.

Please seek/others opinion. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

You made me confused coz I think this checklist for visa 190 & 189 moreover, this link for DIBP 's document . Am I wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> You made me confused coz I think this checklist for visa 190 & 189 moreover, this link for DIBP 's document . Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wait for others to comment.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## naenae (Jan 5, 2017)

*Help!*

Hello beautiful people!

can you please assist me with the below questions pls! it's a bit confusing!

FURTHER STAY
Q26 - list the cities/towns you will visit during your further stay in Australia
I am residing in Perth, no plans to travel anywhere as of now. Should I still put Perth?

AUSTRALIAN VISA HISTORY 
Q34 - Are you currently in Australia?
YES, on a BV while this one is being decided. But they asked for an arrival date. Do I write the date my BV got granted?

Q35 - Have you been to Australia before?
YES, I'm renewing my 461 visa from Australia. Does this still count? I was also on Student Visa. Arrived in Australia 2008, but departure date? Is it when my 461 got granted? Also, what do I put on "name used on entry"? My full name?

Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dear ,
please help me at this hard situation, I submitted my visa application and was surprised later there are some silly mistakes at my application like, 
1- At question , Is family member (My wife) currently or have they ever been known by any other name?
I wrote No instead of Yes.Because her name changed after marriage but I forgot this point.

2- At question ,about my wife age under 18 ? It seemed that I ticked yes instead No!

3- At question , Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
4- At question , Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
5- At question , Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
I wrote yes, Is it correct because I finished my Bachelor degree only.
6- At question , Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? - For all my employments companies 
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
Please Please advise me what should I do and how to rectify these stupid mistakes?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Please check my anwers if it helps you.

1- At question , Is family member (My wife) currently or have they ever been known by any other name?
I wrote No instead of Yes.Because her name changed after marriage but I forgot this point.

*Fill Form 1023 which is 'notification of incorrect answers' and furnish correct details and upload.*

2- At question ,about my wife age under 18 ? It seemed that I ticked yes instead No!

*Fill Form 1023....*

3- At question , Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)

*If you have selected as 'No' the details will be empty.*

4- At question , Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)

*If you have selected as 'No' the details will be empty.*

5- At question , Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
I wrote yes, Is it correct because I finished my Bachelor degree only.

*Please take care of this section. This section should match your nominated occupation. don't try to show extra qualifications or under qualification which could create issue.*

6- At question , Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? - For all my employments companies 
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
*
If you have selected as 'No' the details will be empty.*

Please Please advise me what should I do and how to rectify these stupid mistakes?[/QUOTE]


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot dear, it's mean I must correct them at one form 1023 or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> Thanks a lot dear, it's mean I must correct them at one form 1023 or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it with individual form 1023.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Do it with individual form 1023.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk




Dear all, please tell me how I can inform the CO that I attached the requested document by sending email to him? I mean how to write it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear all, please tell me how I can inform the CO that I attached the requested document by sending email to him? I mean how to write it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to upload the documents in immiaccount and click the button 'information provided'.

You also can reply to a mail which the co sent to you.


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

I already uploaded it at immiaccount, but I don't know how to inform him by mail, how do I say to him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> I already uploaded it at immiaccount, but I don't know how to inform him by mail, how do I say to him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you clicked information provided button?

The status will change from information requested to assessment in progress if so....


----------



## monti_d (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have few queries regarding form 80, will require your opinion on the same:

a) Ques 11: Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents? 
My query is what should be the date of expiry of the passport since my passport is cancelled, Should it be the date of expiry entered in the passport or the date it was cancelled?

b) Ques 19: Give details of all employment and unemployment
Under column your occupation and duties - do I need to fill my designation in the company or should I enter occupation is service only 

c) Ques 20: Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
I have done 2 internships during BTech graduation, do I need to fill those as well. I don't have sufficient proof for them as well.

Thanks


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

monti_d said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have few queries regarding form 80, will require your opinion on the same:
> 
> ...



1. Date of expiry of the passport needs to be mentioned. Not the date which actually you got it cancelled.

2. Fill up like worked/working as 'xxxx' which includes 'aaa' 'bbb' 'ccc' 'ddd' 'eeee' as your nature of job. This is only reference and no need full description.

3. If these educations matches your skill assessment then you can mentioned. If its not related you better don't mention to avoid conflict.


----------



## monti_d (Oct 28, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> 1. Date of expiry of the passport needs to be mentioned. Not the date which actually you got it cancelled.
> 
> 2. Fill up like worked/working as 'xxxx' which includes 'aaa' 'bbb' 'ccc' 'ddd' 'eeee' as your nature of job. This is only reference and no need full description.
> 
> 3. If these educations matches your skill assessment then you can mentioned. If its not related you better don't mention to avoid conflict.


Thank you for the response these are really helpful...


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Does the CO ask for more details if I miss out some details in FORM 80 ?

For example: 
Question 20 says give details of all *tertiary* education and qualifications. *All education since birth* is only expected from those who are applying for refugee or Humanitarian Visa. Therefore I had not filled my primary education details. However, the form 80 instructions in the checklist from the mail mentions - "All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education". Realized this after I uploaded the docs. This is something I should worry about?

Similarly, 
1. Provide details of your *proposed arrival date* in Australia - you must nominate a city and a state or territory. 

-- Did not any such section in Form 80.

2. State the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in Australia -
*you must nominate a city and a state or territory*.

-- Did see purpose under Question 22 but where was nomination part ??

Regards,
Suhas


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

You need to attend all the points in firm 80 by answering yes/no/na and so on...

Qualification : you must be entered with primary, secondary, and so on from birth. What I mean is if you have nominated for certain occupation with example of Engineering in architecture and you might have done another education is computer degree. This computer degree must be avoided. 

1. You can mention your intended state with appx arrival expected date. This is usual Q.

2. Live and work is purpose of journey.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Greetings to all

I am preparing documents for 189 visa lodge while waiting for EOI invitation under 233111 Chemical Engineering with 60 pts applying from Pakistan.

While filling form 80 and 1221, there is a query related to the denial of visa to any country.

I was refused Tourist Visa B-1 to USA in June 2016, the officer there VERBALLY communicated that I was single and did not have the family ties which would convince him that I would come back. However, I was given the letter and there is the standard reply that " for all non-immigrant visas we look at certain factors such as work, family, home, etc. and we have found you ineligible under these criteria to convince us that you will return to your country". 

I understand that this info MUST go into form 80 and 1221, will it jeopardize my application? What reason should I write for rejection of visa, as the one I was verbally communicated and then attach the rejection letter with my forms? And although not mandatory, the CO is very likely to ask for form 80, should I wait for the CO to ask or front load it with the info of rejection?

Comments for all members are appreciated. I am freaking out over it


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Any verbal communication need not to be mentioned in form 80 or 1221.

Any evidence or records stating refusal must be entered.

In simple you should not hide anything to divorce which may create conflict in future.

Good luck for visa grant.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

In simple, you should not hide anything to DIBP.......

Sorry typo error.....


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

dreamliner said:


> Any verbal communication need not to be mentioned in form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Any evidence or records stating refusal must be entered.
> 
> ...



Yes I understand that it must be disclosed. Should I then attach the rejection letter? And the form also asks for reason for rejection
Thanks for you time


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

You should provide the evidence of your claims...


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

You can describe the reason in short and simple way...


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

dreamliner said:


> You should provide the evidence of your claims...





dreamliner said:


> You can describe the reason in short and simple way...



Thank you so much dreamliner. Much appreciated!
Just a final word, in my case, should I wait for CO to ask for form 80 or should I front load it with the rejection letter?


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

If I were you, I'll wait to assigned CO. Maybe he'll not ask for it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Form 80s is asked by CO for almost all cases. It is better to frontload before they ask to avoid unnecessary delay in processing.

Also once CO ask for some information, you application will backlog and also CO may change....

Be honest and transparent.... That's what they expect..


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

What I am trying to point is if your refusal of visa is not because any of your illegal activities or approach in getting visa, then you don't have to worry.

The visa was refused because you were unmarried. That was not something illegal and considered as a part of criteria for eligible was missing.

Any fraud in documents, evidence and other factors will definitely affect in this process.


----------



## shivi91 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi team, 

I was trying to complete form 80 for myself and my wife. Could someone please clarify the following confusions.


Question 14. Do you currently have or have had any national identity document like birth registration number?
>I don't have my birth certificate. What else can I use to put in this column. I have heard few people give 10th grace certificate as evidence of date of birth. Is this thing right to do?



Question 19. Employment history of last 10 years.
>I am in Canada from last 4 months and I am working from last 2 months. But now I have plan to go back to Australia in late march for good and I Am applying for visa in a week. So my concern is

>How will I update them that i am back in Australia and looking for a job?

>Will that adversely effect my application if I update that I am doing odd jobs while I have applied as a skilled software engineer? I was wondering what CO will think that I am in skilled category and not adding any value to the country as software engineer.




Question 23: do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey.
>I have a proposed date for myself but I am have nothing in my mind for my wife. It could be anything form 3 to 4 months. What should I put for my wife in this case?




Question 34 and 35: Are you currently in Australia or have you been to Australia?

>I am very clear about myself but I have confusion for my wife here.
My wife is currently in Canada, but she holds a valid 485 subsequent entrant visa. When she got the visa, She came for 10 days to visit me and went back to Canada. So in short, she has spend 10 days on the visa she holds. 
My concern is, if I tick no where they ask if she is in Australia, then I can't give details of the visa which is still valid. And if I say yes where they ask have you been to Australia, then it ask for details of previous visa. The visa she travelled to Australia on is still valid. What to write here?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shivi91 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> I was trying to complete form 80 for myself and my wife. Could someone please clarify the following confusions.
> 
> ...


Leave it blank. Only document you can upload is your Aadhaar Card under this section. 10th marks card is not an Identity Document



shivi91 said:


> Question 19. Employment history of last 10 years.
> >I am in Canada from last 4 months and I am working from last 2 months. But now I have plan to go back to Australia in late march for good and I Am applying for visa in a week. So my concern is
> 
> >How will I update them that i am back in Australia and looking for a job?
> ...


CO will think nothing. Just update your job details as it is with whatever evidence. If you were unemployed, give valid reasons. Valid reason can even be that you wish to take a break and mention that you supported yourself with your savings. This is very much acceptable. 





shivi91 said:


> Question 23: do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey.
> >I have a proposed date for myself but I am have nothing in my mind for my wife. It could be anything form 3 to 4 months. What should I put for my wife in this case?


Leave it blank or mention as you have no planned travel date





shivi91 said:


> Question 34 and 35: Are you currently in Australia or have you been to Australia?
> 
> >I am very clear about myself but I have confusion for my wife here.
> My wife is currently in Canada, but she holds a valid 485 subsequent entrant visa. When she got the visa, She came for 10 days to visit me and went back to Canada. So in short, she has spend 10 days on the visa she holds.
> My concern is, if I tick no where they ask if she is in Australia, then I can't give details of the visa which is still valid. And if I say yes where they ask have you been to Australia, then it ask for details of previous visa. The visa she travelled to Australia on is still valid. What to write here?


Again, mention the facts. Having a valid Oz VISA is not an issue at all. Mention the travel dates and also mention her visa details

If you hide this, it is naive of you to think that DIBP cannot track her existing Visa

Good Luck. Remember, Honesty is the bst policy


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Looks fine except that I would change UNEMPLOYED to NEVER WORKED as these are the words they've asked to fill in. Yes, you can club together Jan-1988 to Aug-2008 under one entry and mention the description under "Occupation and duties" accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just tertiary qualification. This is one change in the latest form 80. In an earlier version from previous year, we had to fill in everything since birth, but now in this new version, they ask for just tertiary education.


Hello KeeDa,

Congratulations on your recent grant. I have a query and I thought you would be the best person to seek directions from.

My background -- Indian national, working in Malaysia ever since April 2011 to date.

For the item - Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years? How should I take this further. My understanding is as below, for instance

1. 27-Apr-2011 to 15-Dec-2011 -- expatriate in Malaysia
2. 16-Dec-2011 to 05-Jan-2012 -- Vacation in India
3. 06-Jan-2012 to 05-May-2012 -- Expatriate in Malaysia
4. 06-May-12 to 01-Jun-2012 --- Vacation in India (wedding)

Should I break the tenure as stated above or should i simply mention 27-Apr-2011 to date -- Expatriate in Malaysia?

Kindly advise. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

simply mention 27-Apr-2011 to date -- Expatriate in Malaysia 




husaminbox said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> Congratulations on your recent grant. I have a query and I thought you would be the best person to seek directions from.
> 
> ...


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

mithu93ku said:


> simply mention 27-Apr-2011 to date -- Expatriate in Malaysia


Thanks Mithu


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

*Visa Refusal - Part N - Q 39*

I would appreciate if you help me understand if I should or should not fill in the following information about my visit visa refusals.

I had applied for Netherlands Visit Visa twice and both times I was refused.

First time end-of-2015, the letter stated the reasons regarding 'proof of sufficient means of subsistence' and other regular reason often found in cases as 'your intention to leave the territory of the Member States before expiry of visa'. Although, I had found from Visa Officer later in Netherlands, that I had enough funds recorded in my bank statement.

Second time mid 2016 - it was more of 'lack of proof of relationship' evidence that I were to visit my brother and his family for family reunion during my holidays. Although I did submit invitation letter, neither checklist nor Visa officer asked for any extra document at the time of submission of application.

However, my passport is stamped only once for 'Visa applied for Netherlands along with date and no.' and doesn't say 'Visa Refused'. I know people received passports with 'Visa Refusal' stamps. 

Therefore, my question is what should I mention from following:

i) Visit Visa Refused Twice- with Incomplete documentation
ii) Visit Visa Refused Once- with Incomplete documentation
iii) Visit Visa Not Granted Once/Twice - with Incomplete documentation 
iv) Other - Please suggest any?

And finally, can such visit visa refusals in any way affect application for 189 visa grant?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> I would appreciate if you help me understand if I should or should not fill in the following information about my visit visa refusals.
> 
> I had applied for Netherlands Visit Visa twice and both times I was refused.
> 
> ...


You can write(make it better as I just copy pasted - give exact dates if you can):

_*My visit visa was refused in end-of-2015 due to lack 'proof of sufficient means of subsistence' and again in mid 2016 due to 'lack of proof of relationship'. 
*_
You need to explain and not just say : Visit Visa Refused Twice- with Incomplete documentation


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You can write(make it better as I just copy pasted - give exact dates if you can):
> 
> _*My visit visa was refused in end-of-2015 due to lack 'proof of sufficient means of subsistence' and again in mid 2016 due to 'lack of proof of relationship'.
> *_
> You need to explain and not just say : Visit Visa Refused Twice- with Incomplete documentation


Zaback, I am glad to hear from you and it's so helpful. In fact I had recorded the reason on the same lines, a little longer response, I was just making sure which option I should elaborate on.

I have a date referred at the bottom of the page in both response letter, but it could well be the printing date which appears right next to URL/path, they don't provide me with any response date. Would it be okay to mention that?

1. My other question was such visit visa refusals won't have any impact on the processing of my application and grant of visa? 2. I would assume it would be okay to upload the same upfront, right. or I should wait until I am requested to submit it?

Again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> Zaback, I am glad to hear from you and it's so helpful. In fact I had recorded the reason on the same lines, a little longer response, I was just making sure which option I should elaborate on.
> 
> I have a date referred at the bottom of the page in both response letter, but it could well be the printing date which appears right next to URL/path, they don't provide me with any response date. Would it be okay to mention that?


Thanks mate !

Well use the date you got response from them. If you got it in email use it, or use the date you received it. It doesn't have to be specific if you don't know. You can say Aug 2015 or such if exact date is not known.



> 1. My other question was such visit visa refusals won't have any impact on the processing of my application and grant of visa? 2. I would assume it would be okay to upload the same upfront, right. or I should wait until I am requested to submit it?
> 
> Again, thanks for all your help.


No it has no effect. It's just for information collection purpose only and to do verification about you. I also put my US B2 Visa refusal.


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

I have been contacted by CO and I am asked about my activities during a period from June 2003 to September 2004. 

I was pursuing my MS in France from Sept 2003 to Jan 2005. I left for MS in France in July 2003 and pursued French language course from July 2003 to September 2003 before starting my MS. That language training of around 1.5 months was meant to acclimatize with French culture and language and has nothing to do with my MS since my MS was in English.

I mentioned all my substantial qualification leading to a degree or certificate (From secondary school to PhD) in the question 20 of form 80 but did not mention about the french language training before masters. However, in my CV i have mentioned it under my Master studies with a sentence that I pursued a french language course dring this date to that date before starting Masters.

Now, while replying CO query i will mention everything the way I mentioned here but I am confused since I have not mentioned it in form 80 under question 20. Do I need to reply CO and re submit the form 80 by updating the said detail or it is not necessary? In his query, CO has not mentioned anything about form 80. I am just fearing that CO might think that why I did not mention it in education details of form 80 since it is also a form of education or learning.

Your kind and early reply is awaited please.

Best regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zishahmur said:


> I have been contacted by CO and I am asked about my activities during a period from June 2003 to September 2004.
> 
> I was pursuing my MS in France from Sept 2003 to Jan 2005. I left for MS in France in July 2003 and pursued French language course from July 2003 to September 2003 before starting my MS. That language training of around 1.5 months was meant to acclimatize with French culture and language and has nothing to do with my MS since my MS was in English.
> 
> ...


Yes, explain everything here. They want to know everything you have done in your life so they can do verification or know about you before granting you visa.

You should have explained why you were unemployed during that period in your life from July 2013 to Sep 2013 in Question 19 by mentioning you were doing French Language course. Question 19 asks for mentioning any gaps between education.


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, explain everything here. They want to know everything you have done in your life so they can do verification or know about you before granting you visa.
> 
> You should have explained why you were unemployed during that period in your life from July 2013 to Sep 2013 in Question 19 by mentioning you were doing French Language course. Question 19 asks for mentioning any gaps between education.


Thanks a lot for your reply.

Infact, I was not unemployed, I went to France on study leaves from my org. Moreover during the gap of my BE and MS I remained employed and all that is recorded in application form and form 80. Only the two month period before starting MS is missing in form 80 and I did not mention it as it was not a substantial degree or certificate course. However, I have mentioned it in my CV.

However, Should i explain everything in email and also submit an updated form 80 also? or I just sent the email? in case if i have to re submit form 80, do I need to submit form 1023 also? Pls note that CO did not ask anything about form 80 or did not mention about it in his email.

Thanks in advance for ur kind reply.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zishahmur said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> Infact, I was not unemployed, I went to France on study leaves from my org. Moreover during the gap of my BE and MS I remained employed and all that is recorded in application form and form 80. Only the two month period before starting MS is missing in form 80 and I did not mention it as it was not a substantial degree or certificate course. However, I have mentioned it in my CV.
> 
> ...


Well for now us the *Update Us* in ImmiAccount to explain what you have said. Also send CO an email. I don't think you need updated Form 80 at this point since a French language course falls neither in education nor in employment section. You should be fine.


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well for now us the *Update Us* in ImmiAccount to explain what you have said. Also send CO an email. I don't think you need updated Form 80 at this point since a French language course falls neither in education nor in employment section. You should be fine.


Thanks a lot for your early reply.

I will do the email reply thing but update us section is for visa application only and I m fine in visa application as I have recorded everything in terms of employment and education there and there is no room to record this kind of gap in visa application. Moreover, CO asked to reply the email and attach supporting docs there. 

You really clarified one confusion by saying that a language course doesn't come in the domain of education to be recorded in Form80.

If you see anything I am misunderstanding kindly elaborate please. 

Thanks again and best regards.


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

zishahmur said:


> I have been contacted by CO and I am asked about my activities during a period from June 2003 to September 2004.
> 
> I was pursuing my MS in France from Sept 2003 to Jan 2005. I left for MS in France in July 2003 and pursued French language course from July 2003 to September 2003 before starting my MS. That language training of around 1.5 months was meant to acclimatize with French culture and language and has nothing to do with my MS since my MS was in English.
> 
> ...


Moreover, My MS studies were from September 2003 till December 2004. But from July 2004 to December 2004, I did internship at a research lab, this internship was a necessary part of my MS studies. Since this period is covered in my MS duration therefore I did not mention it apart in form 80 employment or education section. In the context of CO query mentioned above, I will explain this also in my reply, but do I need to include this in form 80 and resubmit or 
let CO come back and ask to resubmit form 80 regarding this also? 

Waiting for your kind suggestion, please.

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zishahmur said:


> Moreover, My MS studies were from September 2003 till December 2004. But from July 2004 to December 2004, I did internship at a research lab, this internship was a necessary part of my MS studies. Since this period is covered in my MS duration therefore I did not mention it apart in form 80 employment or education section. In the context of CO query mentioned above, I will explain this also in my reply, but do I need to include this in form 80 and resubmit or
> let CO come back and ask to resubmit form 80 regarding this also?
> 
> Waiting for your kind suggestion, please.
> ...





> I will do the email reply thing but update us section is for visa application only


You don't submit Form 80 again, you just let them know of any errors or correction unless CO asks for it. If CO asks you to send him/her email, then you can explain all this in email if you don't want to use Update Us feature. It is basically the same. Your email is also part of the Visa application, everything you send.

Explain everything !


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot Zaback.

Your reply gives me much satisfaction. Yes I will explain everything to CO with supporting docs.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Upper/Lower case*

Hi,

Which option is advisable while filling the form on computer? I know it is mandatory to use BLOCK letters when using pen after taking the print of the form, but when typing on the computer what is recommended?

Country = "INDIA" or "India" ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which option is advisable while filling the form on computer? I know it is mandatory to use BLOCK letters when using pen after taking the print of the form, but when typing on the computer what is recommended?
> 
> Country = "INDIA" or "India" ?


Go with INDIA.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Friends,
Some questions in Form 80 and Form 1221::
*For dependent(Never worked) ::*

In the Employment part in both 80 and 1221, I filled 
*From* -------------------------------------------------------> DOB​*To* -------------------------------------------------------> CURRENT​*Name/Company* -------------------------------------------------------> NEVER WORKED​*Occupation/duties* ---------------------------------------------------> HOMEMAKER and FINANCIALLY SUPPORTED BY FAMILY​---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*11. Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents
(including expired, lost or stolen documents)? *
Ans : *YES* (Mentioned my first Passport details in Q.12 which I re-issued to add my spouse name in it.)​*Q.12 What happened to this document (Tick one only)*
Ans : Selected *Other* and Reason as *CANCELLED & REISSUED TO ADD SPOUSE NAME *​
Are above answers are fine?? Please clarify buddies


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Friends,
> Some questions in Form 80 and Form 1221::
> *For dependent(Never worked) ::*
> 
> ...


That's fine. Also in bracket give the date of birth like : DOB (01/01/1990).


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's fine. Also in bracket give the date of birth like : DOB (01/01/1990).


Thanks for your quick reply bro. 

I have read that we should not provide any response as *N/A* . I haven't provided anywhere except in
(*Part Q - Associate People*) ( *Q-42 Do you have a partner?*) 
[*COLUMN - Chinese commercial codes M/F Day Month Year (If not applicable, write ‘N/A’)* )
Responded *N/A. * Fine with it??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Thanks for your quick reply bro.
> 
> I have read that we should not provide any response as *N/A* . I haven't provided anywhere except in
> (*Part Q - Associate People*) ( *Q-42 Do you have a partner?*)
> ...


That's fine. Except, don't your dependent have a partner which is you ? So, it should be Yes and then your details.


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Filling form 80 & Form 1221 for Spouse*

Hello Friends,

I am currently in process of lodging an application for visa 189 and as part of the process came across form 80 & form 1221. In the instructions of both the forms it is mentioned *'This form is to be completed in English by applicants who are
16 years of age or over, as requested by the office processing the
application'* & *'This is a supplementary form required to support your visa
application and is to be completed by all applicants who are
18 years of age or over'*

I need to understand that since I am the prime applicant and not claiming any points for spouse while applying so do I need to fill these forms i.e. form 80 & 1221 separately for my wife or only for myself. As I am declaring the details of my partner in the form.

Please help me resolve this query. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am currently in process of lodging an application for visa 189 and as part of the process came across form 80 & form 1221. In the instructions of both the forms it is mentioned *'This form is to be completed in English by applicants who are
> 16 years of age or over, as requested by the office processing the
> ...


Yes, every single person who is immigrating with you over the age of 16 needs to fill them. So, yes your wife needs to fill them. Some says only 1221 is required for dependents and Form 80 &1221 is for primary applicant only, but if you want to submit Complete Application and want to get direct grant and avoid CO contact, then submit both.


----------



## Raghu794 (Mar 3, 2017)

Question regarding Part G - Education

I studied in a college affiliated to university. What should be name of the institution and address? Should it be university? or the college? BTW, the degree certificate is given from the university and the transcripts (mark sheets) have the college name under the university name.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Raghu794 said:


> Question regarding Part G - Education
> 
> I studied in a college affiliated to university. What should be name of the institution and address? Should it be university? or the college? BTW, the degree certificate is given from the university and the transcripts (mark sheets) have the college name under the university name.


Give the name of University. But if the university address and College address is different, then give both but mention the college in bracket. Write something like:

University of XXXX (studied in College of YYYY in Campus of ZZZ). Give the address of university in address since they issue your certificate.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

Is it required to submit 1221 as my agent had not asked me to submit the same? I checked border.gov.au site and couldn't find anywhere if it is required for 189 although 190 explicitly mentions it is required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desisingh said:


> Is it required to submit 1221 as my agent had not asked me to submit the same? I checked border.gov.au site and couldn't find anywhere if it is required for 189 although 190 explicitly mentions it is required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Form 1221 for every person immigrating.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, Form 1221 for every person immigrating.




I have already submitted form 80 and as I checked both have similar information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desisingh said:


> I have already submitted form 80 and as I checked both have similar information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar doesn't mean same. You still need to submit 1221 unless you don't want to.


----------



## acho92 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi guys, just a question regarding question 20 on form 80. 
It has a column "Full name of course or description of research/ Thesis and supervisor details (no abbreviations)". What do I put there? Am I supposed to put all the courses I have completed as part of my degree? So things like MATHXXXX, PHYSXXXX and so on or is it just the name of the degree conferred (Aerospace Engineering in my case)? 

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

acho92 said:


> Hi guys, just a question regarding question 20 on form 80.
> It has a column "Full name of course or description of research/ Thesis and supervisor details (no abbreviations)". What do I put there? Am I supposed to put all the courses I have completed as part of my degree? So things like MATHXXXX, PHYSXXXX and so on or is it just the name of the degree conferred (Aerospace Engineering in my case)?
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy.


Just Aerospace Engineering.


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear Freinds,

I have a query regarding question 19 of form -80 which says that we need to provide all employment and unemployment details.

Employment part is clear however as per the details it says *'unemployment includes : from date of birth up until first employment'.*

My query:
Do I need to mention every detail that I did from birth till my first job ? like schooling etc. in this section. As in my case, I changed various schools due to transferable nature of my father's job. So I am unable to address this question and seek your support. for e.g. I started my schooling in the year 1991 and completed in 2003 so do I need to mention each school I attended ? Really confused and seek your support.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Freinds,
> 
> I have a query regarding question 19 of form -80 which says that we need to provide all employment and unemployment details.
> 
> ...


No. Just write something like this. If your 1st job was in 1 Jan 2010 and you were born in 1 Mar 1990 . Then you write:

*From *Birth(01/03/1990) *To* 01/01/2010 : 

*Name of Business:* Unemployed 

*Your occupation and duties:* From birth to my first employment, I never worked, was supported by my parents.


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks a ton zaback21 for that quick reply it makes a lot of sense to me. So do I leave the 'Full address of business/company' & Country column blank in this case.

Another query is for Question 20 wherein it mentions '*Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications* so does it require me to declare only graduation and post graduation qualifications ? or do I need to also declare my secondary & higher secondary school details ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Thanks a ton zaback21 for that quick reply it makes a lot of sense to me. So do I leave the 'Full address of business/company' & Country column blank in this case.
> 
> Another query is for Question 20 wherein it mentions '*Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications* so does it require me to declare only graduation and post graduation qualifications ? or do I need to also declare my secondary & higher secondary school details ?


Well I entered the city I lived in, my home address and the country in that field.

Yes, only graduation and post graduation qualifications including Diploma courses if you have done any. Anything after year 12 High School.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Similar doesn't mean same. You still need to submit 1221 unless you don't want to.




I couldn't find in the website where it is asking for form 1221 for 189 category but 190 it is mentioned explicitly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desisingh said:


> I couldn't find in the website where it is asking for form 1221 for 189 category but 190 it is mentioned explicitly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is there in 189 site. But anyway: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

mithu93ku said:


> simply mention 27-Apr-2011 to date -- Expatriate in Malaysia


Hello Mithu,

I have tried sending you a PM, not sure you review your PM's. Hence posting it on the forums again. I need your advise. I’m about to lodge my visa 189 and had a shock of my life. My wife’s took her PTE and couldn’t score the required overall to prove her functional english requirement and the results were out yesterday evening. I was upset and started looking at the alternatives as she has clearly stated that she won’t go back to the testing again. Found that we can get a confirmation from the school and her intermediate college that her studies were completed with English as instruction language. I have engaged my relatives to fetch these declarations signed off by the respective principals.

To my agony just now, I received a notification from PTE that the score report has been sent to DIBP. Say I lodge the visa while checking the option “yes, dependent has the functional english” and submit the declaration from school(primary/secondary) and intermediate (senior secondary school) will it conflict and treated as improper? DIBP already received her PTE score report which states she didn’t score the needed to prove her functional english…

The only worry I have at the moment is,if I submit the bonafide cert from school confirming the medium of instruction to be English and if the CO finds about the PTE ( thanks to Pearson for making my life miserable) would it jeopardize my case in any way?

This is the only concern. I hope I had found the link to australian education system before. I could have saved time and lodged the visa almost a month ago.

P.S : Mithu, I have posted the same query at multiple places out of desperateness & urgency. Thanks for your answers in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

I also have confusion while filling the following points in the form :

19. Do I have to give the month Year and addresses of all the schools I attended since Class 1 ?

33. Do I have to give addresses of the Hotels in which I stayed during my visit to Australia as a tourist in the past several years ?

50. My company has offices in Australia in most major cities. Do I have to give addresses of all their offices ?

I am an Indian Passport holder and I will be applying for my PR when I am already in Australia on my 457 visa in July 2017

Cheers


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have a silly yet an important point to ask and seek your support.

I filled the form 80 using Adobe acrobat X Pro with the help of which I could edit the form electronically. However, I found that after filling in and saving all the information the file size has become 12.7 Mb. Now, I am also not able to reduce the size of the file as it is password protected and thus the editing rights are limited. Can anyone please guide as to what can be done about this issue. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a silly yet an important point to ask and seek your support.
> 
> ...


You don't have to use the Adobe Acrobat X pro.
I am using the latest free version of Adobe Acrobat reader for windows 10 which is available online.
When you open the blank form 80 file in that, you will see that you can fill all the questions and also save the file.
After filling and saving my file only came to 1 MB
You can edit and save the file as many number of times you want.

Hope it helps

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

Another quick Question please

Q20:
I have completed 2 workshops related to Software designing which were conducted by American companies in NZ.
I was awarded a certificate for the same
I have to give USA in the country column as the companies are American or NZ as I undertook the workshop in NZ ?
Also the address I should give America only as the workshop was conducted in a hotel and they have no regular presence in NZ

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> Another quick Question please
> 
> ...


Country as USA. But if you can, try mention in bracket in *Campus/address of institution* field that it was undertaken in NZ.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

While Filling Q17, as the "date to" is Prefilled as CURRENT in the first row, its clear that we have to fill the dates in reverse chronological order

Do we follow the same rule in Q18 although it asks for in chronological order ?
(Chronological Order as per true definition means that earlier events come first.)


What is the usual practice followed by the Agents while filling the form ?

Latest Events first or Earliest Events First ?

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> While Filling Q17, as the "date to" is Prefilled as CURRENT in the first row, its clear that we have to fill the dates in reverse chronological order
> 
> ...


Q18 is up to you. I did follow earlier first as in Q17. There is no wrong or right, it's just information collection only. I don't think they even open Form 80 at all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

One more quick question for Filling Question 19

The space for giving the occupation and duties in the form is so limited that it can barely fit in only 25/30 words.
My duties in each job description as per my CV would run into more then a hundred words

If I am supposed to write that much then I would have to leave the complete question blank and write everything in Part T
As I will be attaching my CV with the application, can I just describe my duties in a few words in the question in the column ?
Or I can write that Duties as per CV attached ?
The CO can always refer to my CV in case he wants more details about my role in that particular period.

What do you recommend ?

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> One more quick question for Filling Question 19
> 
> ...


You don't have to explain every duty, just whatever fits. Don't take this form too seriously. It's just for information collection purpose only. I don;t think they even open it at all. If you need space, attach a new page and mention whatever you want if Part T is filled. 

Attaching CV is a separate thing, so you explain what you want in Form 80. Also already explained above. CO doesn't care or won't be bothered to even read your CV. They don't have time.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

zaback21 said:


> You don't have to explain every duty, just whatever fits. Don't take this form too seriously. It's just for information collection purpose only. I don;t think they even open it at all.


Not quite.  Form 80's are important and are always looked at. If there is anything that stands out on it, the form becomes even more relevant and important. 

While you can be very brief, you do need to answer all questions in a sensible way.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> Not quite.  Form 80's are important and are always looked at. If there is anything that stands out on it, the form becomes even more relevant and important.
> 
> While you can be very brief, you do need to answer all questions in a sensible way.


Hi Kaju,

I value every piece of information I give to the department with respect 

The problem is that I am a software engineer Anzsco Code 261313 and how in the world can I explain my role and responsibilities in a few words.
My role and responsibility at each stage of my career in my CV is half a page.
My employers reference letters are also similarly long
As I have about 6-7 bullet points describing each stage, I can put a different bullet point in each row in Q19

Any guidance in this matter will be a big help

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Hi Kaju,
> 
> I value every piece of information I give to the department with respect
> 
> ...


They just want an idea of your duties at a glance - your roles and responsibilities as far as the form 80 is concerned is not a big issue - which is why you don't get given a lot of space to answer!  

Your answer just confirms to them that yes, it sounds like you're probably a software engineer - and that's enough for the purpose of the answer for that question.

Once in a while an applicant might say they have a certain occupation and the duties they state are for something quite different - it's just a check to make sure the duty and position claimed generally match - so the most basic answer is sufficient. 

Something like "Develop/test/evaluate software" or anything vaguely similar (as long as that's what you do of course) would be fine, you don't need more than that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> They just want an idea of your duties at a glance - your roles and responsibilities as far as the form 80 is concerned is not a big issue - which is why you don't get given a lot of space to answer!
> 
> Your answer just confirms to them that yes, it sounds like you're probably a software engineer - and that's enough for the purpose of the answer for that question.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaju

I will be filling 8-9 rows so will it not Look odd if I write the same thing in each row to describe my duties ?
Although this is the very essence of what I have done since I started working!

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Hi Kaju
> 
> I will be filling 8-9 rows so will it not Look odd if I write the same thing in each row to describe my duties ?
> Although this is the very essence of what I have done since I started working!
> ...


After the first line, where I'd mention the duties briefly, I'd probably just put "Software Engineer" in each line after that, and "Duties as above". Or something similar. 

If you've done the same work in multiple locations or companies and the duties are generally the same, then it's perfectly understandable that your general work will be similar enough in character each time to be covered by the same very abbreviated description. 

You don't need to give this question so much thought, a very short general description of just a couple of words is perfectly fine.


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You don't have to use the Adobe Acrobat X pro.
> I am using the latest free version of Adobe Acrobat reader for windows 10 which is available online.
> When you open the blank form 80 file in that, you will see that you can fill all the questions and also save the file.
> After filling and saving my file only came to 1 MB
> ...


Thanks for your useful inputs it has worked for me.


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Query about signing the Form80 & 1221*



newbienz said:


> You don't have to use the Adobe Acrobat X pro.
> I am using the latest free version of Adobe Acrobat reader for windows 10 which is available online.
> When you open the blank form 80 file in that, you will see that you can fill all the questions and also save the file.
> After filling and saving my file only came to 1 MB
> ...


Hello Friends,

Using the help provided by Newbienz, I was able to fill up the Form 80 & Form 1221 using Adobe Acrobat for windows 10. The form could be filled and saved however I need to sign the document at the end. 

My query: As read on the forum here I can take the print out of the last page and scan it to create a pdf file. But how do I merge the signed page with the rest of the document as it says the form-80 & form-1221 files are password protected ? Can sm1 please give inputs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Using the help provided by Newbienz, I was able to fill up the Form 80 & Form 1221 using Adobe Acrobat for windows 10. The form could be filled and saved however I need to sign the document at the end.
> 
> ...


Why have you password protected the PDF files ?
They can't be uploaded on the immigration website
Please save the files without any password protection

Now coming to your question on merging the PDF page you have signed with the rest of the pages you can use this program

Download PDFsam Basic

Please do your research on the compatibility and usefulness for you before installing 

Let me know if you still need any help 

Cheers


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Why have you password protected the PDF files ?
> They can't be uploaded on the immigration website
> Please save the files without any password protection
> 
> ...


Dear Newbienz,

I haven't set any password. The file downloaded from their website has a security setting that does not allow you to change, delete or add page. It can be checked in properties--> Security in adobe acrobat Pro X or pdfsam. This setting does not allow to change the file. The pdfsam software which you have suggested is paid and doesn't allow me to add or delete pages in a pdf. in the basic version.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I haven't set any password. The file downloaded from their website has a security setting that does not allow you to change, delete or add page. It can be checked in properties--> Security in adobe acrobat Pro X or pdfsam. This setting does not allow to change the file. The pdfsam software which you have suggested is paid and doesn't allow me to add or delete pages in a pdf. in the basic version.


Give me a day to check If the software I use allows me to do that

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I haven't set any password. The file downloaded from their website has a security setting that does not allow you to change, delete or add page. It can be checked in properties--> Security in adobe acrobat Pro X or pdfsam. This setting does not allow to change the file. The pdfsam software which you have suggested is paid and doesn't allow me to add or delete pages in a pdf. in the basic version.



You can try https://app.easypdfcombine.com/ it's very useful to combine PDF files.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Using the help provided by Newbienz, I was able to fill up the Form 80 & Form 1221 using Adobe Acrobat for windows 10. The form could be filled and saved however I need to sign the document at the end.
> 
> ...


I just stopped using Adobe Acrobat since it is basically a junk software. I do all of mine in Foxit and can just google combine pdf and you can do the conversion online. It's very simple or just use Nitro pdf professional to write, sign and combine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> I haven't set any password. The file downloaded from their website has a security setting that does not allow you to change, delete or add page. It can be checked in properties--> Security in adobe acrobat Pro X or pdfsam. This setting does not allow to change the file. The pdfsam software which you have suggested is paid and doesn't allow me to add or delete pages in a pdf. in the basic version.



I am using this software

PDFill PDF Editor with FREE PDF Writer and FREE PDF Tools

Please do your due diligence before downloading and installing the same

Using it, I was able to remove Page 17 from the Original PDF File and add the new scanned page that i had saved after putting my signature on the page in the correct order

At no stage did the software ask for any password

If you are still facing problems of password, recommend that you download a fresh copy of the Form 80 directly from AUS Immigration Website

Cheers


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am using this software
> 
> PDFill PDF Editor with FREE PDF Writer and FREE PDF Tools
> 
> ...


Dear Newbienz,

Thank you for the help it worked for me and I could upload my form 80 & Form 1221 yesterday.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi guys, my adobe version allows me to place signatures. I signed on a white paoer, then scanned and placed it on the space reserved for signature on the form 80

Is that okay?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Hi guys, my adobe version allows me to place signatures. I signed on a white paoer, then scanned and placed it on the space reserved for signature on the form 80
> 
> Is that okay?
> 
> ...



The department can spot a digital signature from a mile
It's not allowed
Take a printout of the page in which you are supposed to sign, then sign with with a blue pen and then scan the entire page and attach it to the rest of the application 

Cheers


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The department can spot a digital signature from a mile
> It's not allowed
> Take a printout of the page in which you are supposed to sign, then sign with with a blue pen and then scan the entire page and attach it to the rest of the application
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Just a quick query, signing the paper with a *'blue pen'* is a requirement. As I did it with a black pen, scanned and uploaded the document. I hope that should not be an issue as it is clearly visible.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi guys
I think i ve made a mistake in my visa application. 

In filling the form 80, I am asked whether I am known by any other name.... Of which I have said NO in my visa application. The thing is, there is a name I dont normally answer, found only in my birth certificate. 

Moreso, I just found out that I stated I have a birth certificate, yet I did not include that name which is on the certificate. I only stated my 3 usual names which I answer.

Should I now inlude it in the form 80, since it clearly states that other names include names given at birth? 

I actually dont bear the name and no one, except my parents know its my name.

What do I do please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Hi guys
> I think i ve made a mistake in my visa application.
> 
> In filling the form 80, I am asked whether I am known by any other name.... Of which I have said NO in my visa application. The thing is, there is a name I dont normally answer, found only in my birth certificate.
> ...


I am sure you are submitting a copy of your birth certificate.
And if so, it will show the name that you have not mentioned in the Form 80
Anyways as you are informing the department voluntarily I am sure they will not make a big issue of it.

Upload the correct details in the form 1023 without any delay would be my advise

Cheers


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I am sure you are submitting a copy of your birth certificate.
> And if so, it will show the name that you have not mentioned in the Form 80
> Anyways as you are informing the department voluntarily I am sure they will not make a big issue of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks... That is what my mind seems to point towards. But do you think it can raise further co contact?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Thanks... That is what my mind seems to point towards. But do you think it can raise further co contact?


You are bothering about something over which you have no control 


If you had an option, then it is worth thinking about consequences, but here you have none.

You have to submit the Form 1023 with the additional birth name

The damages in case at a later date the CO finds out on his own that you have withheld information would be several times more then just a minor delay, if at all, in processing at this stage.

So just fill the form 1023 honestly , upload it and wait for the CO to process your application 
If it results in CO contact, so be it.

Cheers


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You are bothering about something over which you have no control
> 
> 
> If you had an option, then it is worth thinking about consequences, but here you have none.
> ...


Thanks for being straight. I know what to do now


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I hope form 80 and 1221 must be filled for only the primary applicant right? Or i need to fill it for spouse also? Could you please clarify?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> I hope form 80 and 1221 must be filled for only the primary applicant right? Or i need to fill it for spouse also? Could you please clarify?
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


For Spouse both and any dependent over 16 Form 80 and for anyone over 18 will require Form 1221 to be completed I believe.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys.
I have submitted form 80, but I feel I have more information to give about period of unemployment activity in the "Additional information" section. Should I upload just the "additional information" page with the added information or reuppload an updated form 80 with an attatched "additional information page"?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Guys.
> I have submitted form 80, but I feel I have more information to give about period of unemployment activity in the "Additional information" section. Should I upload just the "additional information" page with the added information or reuppload an updated form 80 with an attatched "additional information page"?


I am not sure what you exactly mean, whether you want to upload additional page(s) separately, well no.

You reuppload an updated form 80 with an attached additional information page. Save and print and combine the additional pages and make one single Form 80 pdf file.

Also I used the Part T of additional information section first and then attached extra sheets.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure what you exactly mean, whether you want to upload additional page(s) separately, well no.
> 
> You reuppload an updated form 80 with an attached additional information page. Save and print and combine the additional pages and make one single Form 80 pdf file.
> 
> Also I used the Part T of additional information section first and then attached extra sheets.


I have extra information to give.
What I mean is whether I should upload a separate additional information page, or reupload the form 80 with the attatched additional information page(Then I ll have two form 80s?)?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> I have extra information to give.
> What I mean is whether I should upload a separate additional information page, or reupload the form 80 with the attatched additional information page(Then I ll have two form 80s?)?


Have you already uploaded Form 80 in ImmiAccount ? If then just add the additional pages and name them Additional Pages for Form 80 or similar.

If not use pdf combine or some online free services to combine the additional pages with the original Form 80 and upload one single pdf.

Edit: What I did was wrote in word, save as pdf. Then combined it with the original Form 80. Also I print, signed and scanned the signature page, so I had 3 different pdf to combine into one single pdf.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Have you already uploaded Form 80 in ImmiAccount ? If then just add the additional pages and name them Additional Pages for Form 80 or similar.
> 
> If not use pdf combine or some online free services to combine the additional pages with the original Form 80 and upload one single pdf.


Understood.
I ve uploaded one already, so I ll just upload the additional info page


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Am I required to mention unpaid internship experience in form 80 for which I have no proof or certificates. I had mentioned this experience while submitting CPD to engineers Australia so will that info be shared to DIBP by any chance ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Am I required to mention unpaid internship experience in form 80 for which I have no proof or certificates. I had mentioned this experience while submitting CPD to engineers Australia so will that info be shared to DIBP by any chance ?


You have to give details of all employment
You can write in brackets in the column where you are giving this experience, that it was unpaid and that you have no supporting proof or certificate 

A set of the entire documents that you gave to Engineers Australia for your assessment will have to be given to DIBP also , so the information is shared

Cheers


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I required to mention unpaid internship experience in form 80 for which I have no proof or certificates. I had mentioned this experience while submitting CPD to engineers Australia so will that info be shared to DIBP by any chance ?
> ...


You mean EA will give those doc's to DIBP?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> You mean EA will give those doc's to DIBP?


No. You have to do it

It is A part of the documents you are required to upload along with your visa application 

Cheers


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean EA will give those doc's to DIBP?
> ...


Well my case is different. I do not have work experience and got my skills assessment without it. So there was no need for me to submit any work experience docs. I mentioned the internship experience on the CPD doc that EA asked. So in my case, I do not need to list that exp in form 80 since you say EA won't share that CPD with DIBP right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Well my case is different. I do not have work experience and got my skills assessment without it. So there was no need for me to submit any work experience docs. I mentioned the internship experience on the CPD doc that EA asked. So in my case, I do not need to list that exp in form 80 since you say EA won't share that CPD with DIBP right?


You can never be sure what is shared and what is not between the departments 

Moreover I don't understand why you are so apprehensive in giving the details of the internship as you are not claiming any points for it so you get no advantage by lying about it.

However, hiding the same is a false declaration and can land you in trouble 

Instead of pondering so much, give the details of the internship and instead concentrate on other parts of the form and overall application so that you do not miss any important point

Cheers


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey, Guys !! I Need Advice, below is my scenario 

my wife has not changed her surname after marriage in all the documents. The only passport has surname after marriage. Now while I am filling the FORM 80 and FORM 1221, I have to attach two id proofs, on these id proofs name is different. Will there be any issue because of this ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey, Guys !! I Need Advice, below is my scenario
> 
> my wife has not changed her surname after marriage in all the documents. The only passport has surname after marriage. Now while I am filling the FORM 80 and FORM 1221, I have to attach two id proofs, on these id proofs name is different. Will there be any issue because of this ??


No issues

Just make sure you attach your marriage certificate

You will be anyways be declaring her maiden name in the column where it asks if she was known by any other name
So they will be able to connect both the names to the same person

Cheers


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Subhash Bohra said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Guys !! I Need Advice, below is my scenario
> ...


Dear Subhash,

I agree with Niewbienz. Also to be doubly sure, plz visit a near buy notary person and get a Name change affidavit made along with ' Valid outside India' stamp. It would be a legal document to show change of name after marriage.


----------



## SMURALI007 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,
My H1B petition was rejected in the past after an RFE. This is technically NOT a visa application; one goes for a visa stamping only after the H1B petition is approved. So I did NOT even put in a visa application or appear for a visa interview. 
Should this be mentioned in question 39 - 'Have you ever been refused a visa to any country'?
Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi..I have a quick question here regarding the form 80. There's one question "Have you ever had a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?" .My old passport, SSC and other docs like PAN had my old DOB (which was incorrect), I then corrected all these (passport,SSC,PAN etc) with correct DOB as per my birth certificate...in this case what should I answer...yes..with old incorrect DOB I had in old password ? If i give this, it will be true statement , but my worry is whether DIBP will ask for any documentation/evidence.. (like for the name change)...want to avoid any complications ..or should keep quite..i am not sure i need to upload the old passport then i dont have any choice but to give the old DOB to this question ..appreciate your quick advise guys..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mattjason said:


> Hi..I have a quick question here regarding the form 80. There's one question "Have you ever had a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?" .My old passport, SSC and other docs like PAN had my old DOB (which was incorrect), I then corrected all these (passport,SSC,PAN etc) with correct DOB as per my birth certificate...in this case what should I answer...yes..with old incorrect DOB I had in old password ? If i give this, it will be true statement , but my worry is whether DIBP will ask for any documentation/evidence.. (like for the name change)...want to avoid any complications ..or should keep quite..i am not sure i need to upload the old passport then i dont have any choice but to give the old DOB to this question ..appreciate your quick advise guys..?


When a passport has been issued with a wrong date of birth, then you should not hide th fact

Just give the wrong date of birth in the any different birth date column

I don't think declaring it will create any further trouble, but hiding it may
If they ask for evidence, I am sure you must have the old cancelled passport with the wrong date of birth. Upload that.

Cheers


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

I did 2 internships during my undergraduate degree but did not mention in EOI and while lodging the 189 Visa application. Should I mention them in form 80 ? 

I am worried if this discrepancy might result in any problem.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

In form 80, i dont see any place we mention as revelant or non revelant job as per ACS. Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have to write all your employment history in F-80, there is no such column as relevant and non- relevant, that's only for lodging EOI to calculate points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks JP 

1.If my answer is no, for yes option have you typed as " N/A " .
2.what is the main concept of F-80 can i leave some box blank or i need to mention as " N/A " 
for eg: List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia?
WHAT TO ANSWER FOR THIS


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Thanks JP
> 
> 1.If my answer is no, for yes option have you typed as " N/A " .
> 2.what is the main concept of F-80 can i leave some box blank or i need to mention as " N/A "
> ...




Either you can write " I don't know", or leave blank 

Main purpose of F-80 is character cross check and honest answers will fetch good results.

Take time to fill it carefully


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?

i JUST PROVIDE DEC1 -2017 , JUST PLANNED ONE. IT WONT BE ANY ISSUE I THINK

FLIGHT NO: I STATE AS ONCE I GET GRANT I MOVE IMMEDIATE. 

DONT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE THESE QUESTION. HAVE YOU SELECTED YES OR NO ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
> Australia?
> 
> i JUST PROVIDE DEC1 -2017 , JUST PLANNED ONE. IT WONT BE ANY ISSUE I THINK
> ...




I don't know


I expect to arrive on xxxxxx

Leave blank

Not known yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks so much.


----------



## saladin450 (Jul 27, 2016)

I did 2 internships during my undergraduate degree but did not mention in EOI and while lodging the 189 Visa application. Should I mention them in form 80 ? 

I am worried if this discrepancy might result in any problem.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

saladin450 said:


> I did 2 internships during my undergraduate degree but did not mention in EOI and while lodging the 189 Visa application. Should I mention them in form 80 ?
> 
> I am worried if this discrepancy might result in any problem.




EOI- you write your undergraduation only




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohwhen (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey everyone,

With form 80 Part E (international travel) it has a bullet point stating to include visits back to own country. In what scenario would that be applicable?

For example, would I fill out the section as
01/05/15 - 07/05/15 - Holiday to Morocco
07/05/15 - 15/07/16 - Return to UK
15/07/16 - 21/07/16 - Holiday to Canada
21/07/16 - 10/09/16 - Return to UK
10/09/16 - 17/09/16 - Holiday to New Zealand

etc

or would it only really apply if I lived in another country for a while?
01/05/15 - 01/07/15 - University exchange to USA
01/07/15 - 15/07/15 - Return to UK to visit home
15/07/17 - 23/12/15 - Return to USA to continue university exchange programme.
01/02/16 - 11/02/16 - Holiday to Canada
18/06/16 - 21/06/16 - Holiday to New Zealand
01/01/17 - 04/01/17 - Holiday to Morocco

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ohwhen said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Visit back to home country
Leisure/ Holiday trip to XXXX country


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ohwhen said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> With form 80 Part E (international travel) it has a bullet point stating to include visits back to own country. In what scenario would that be applicable?
> 
> ...


The first sequence of dates would be applicable 
Moreover instead of back to UK if you can write STAY IN HOME COUNTRY, it may be easier for the CO to understand 

Cheers


----------



## ohwhen (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The first sequence of dates would be applicable
> Moreover instead of back to UK if you can write STAY IN HOME COUNTRY, it may be easier for the CO to understand
> 
> Cheers


Perfect, thank you! Didn't know if it was overly excessive to do it that way but I'll roll with it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ohwhen said:


> Perfect, thank you! Didn't know if it was overly excessive to do it that way but I'll roll with it


Form 80 is a DIBP test to see how much pain you are ready to bear to get the grant !!!!

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a new form 1022 filled it out to add my newborn baby. Should I add the the new info to the form 80 as the CO is asking for documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have a new form 1022 filled it out to add my newborn baby. Should I add the the new info to the form 80 as the CO is asking for documents?


If you have already submitted form 80, then don't submit a revised one

If you are yet to submit it, then add th details of the new born and submit

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you have already submitted form 80, then don't submit a revised one
> 
> If you are yet to submit it, then add th details of the new born and submit
> 
> Cheers


I haven't submitted, our baby was born after visa lodge. So was waiting for CO contact (28th Jun) as per my agents instructions. Now awaiting the passport of the baby for HAP ID and medicals.


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

question, im the main applicant.. but does my spouse need to fill in Form 80 too or just me?

im bringing my family btw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kazana said:


> question, im the main applicant.. but does my spouse need to fill in Form 80 too or just me?
> 
> im bringing my family btw.
> 
> ...


All applicants above the age of 18 including your wife and children also have to fill Form 80
In fact it is better you also fill form 1221 also for all of them and yourself 

Cheers


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> All applicants above the age of 18 including your wife and children also have to fill Form 80
> 
> In fact it is better you also fill form 1221 also for all of them and yourself
> 
> ...




owh thanks much appreciated ...will fill both Form 80 & 1221 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Form 80 is a secured PDF file. You can remove the security of the file with PDF Password Remover software from Password Unlocker Company. You can then copy and paste your scanned signature inside Form 80.


Hii Sheiky,

Since you have worked in Saudi Arabia i have few questions regarding form 80.
1) As u know that in Saudi Arabia residential building dont have postal codes and building name and i have changed my accomodation 3-4 times at different places now what should write in address history as i dont have these temporary accomodation address,only street name and floor number i remember thats it.
2) Saudi PCC i got issued in 2015 and now it is expired is there any problem for getting PCC again when i need to submit documents for lodging 189 visa.
3) My wife was on visit visa for around 13months but as u know Saudi Police dont issue PCC to visit visa holders they issue this to iqama holders.so what to do if they ask PCC for my wife.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> All applicants above the age of 18 including your wife and children also have to fill Form 80
> In fact it is better you also fill form 1221 also for all of them and yourself
> 
> Cheers


Hii,

Form 80 and 1221 to be filled only for secondary applicant above age 18 correct??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii Sheiky,
> 
> Since you have worked in Saudi Arabia i have few questions regarding form 80.
> 1) As u know that in Saudi Arabia residential building dont have postal codes and building name and i have changed my accomodation 3-4 times at different places now what should write in address history as i dont have these temporary accomodation address,only street name and floor number i remember thats it.
> ...


I can only answer questions regarding PCC. According to DIBP site, it says, you can only get Saudi PCC if you are in Saudi Arabia. If you are not, you can't and hence don't need one. 

Saudi Arabia




> *Applying outside Saudi Arabia:*
> 
> Citizens of Saudi Arabia should contact a foreign mission in or nearest to your current country of residence for information on how to apply for a Certificate.
> *Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. *
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Form 80 and 1221 to be filled only for secondary applicant above age 18 correct??


Form 80 & 1221 for all person immigrating (main applicant + dependent )

Form 80 only for above 16 
Form 1221 - above 18

as said on the form. Others can tell better.


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

#Question 19 : Employment

How to put the details?

1. DOB to 1st job - umemployed? (what reason to give and where to give)
2. Or shall I start with 1st job?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

l_dm said:


> #Question 19 : Employment
> 
> How to put the details?
> 
> ...


Start with 1st JOB. I hope its next to your degree completion.


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Start with 1st JOB. I hope its next to your degree completion.


But they have asked to mention all employment and unemployment. Also mentioned DOB till 1st job is unployment. Thus isnt it necessary?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

l_dm said:


> But they have asked to mention all employment and unemployment. Also mentioned DOB till 1st job is unployment. Thus isnt it necessary?


Its not required. Since you have added your education details and if you job starts after degree completion then its OK.


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Its not required. Since you have added your education details and if you job starts after degree completion then its OK.


Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

l_dm said:


> #Question 19 : Employment
> 
> How to put the details?
> 
> ...


In my opinion all answers given by Sharma1981 to you are incorrect 
You have to give your entire history from birth.
You start from school and then to college and then job
Reason at every studying stage will be studying and your parents supported you financially in that period (I am presuming that your parents paid for your education)
I gave the name of each school and college I studied and the periods till I got my first employment 

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

How should I mention Family Name and all given Names in Form 80?
I have three names Virender Kumar In passport and all.
Some employment docs have Virender Kumar Thakur and Virender Thakur


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> How should I mention Family Name and all given Names in Form 80?
> I have three names Virender Kumar In passport and all.
> Some employment docs have Virender Kumar Thakur and Virender Thakur


Hi

In what form the passport is having your name? Is that split between Family name and Given name OR everything is in "Given Name". 
If everything is in "GIVEN NAME" and surname is blank in passport then fill all your given name in "Family Name" field of Form80/1221.
Use the name in passport while filling Form80/1221.

In form80/1221 , there are various sections like "Have you been known by any other name". Use these sections to put all the other name variations of your certificates etc.

Also, attach a same name variation Affidavit summarizing the variations of your name during document upload process of VISA.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for your support. 
I question 4- Have you known by other Name.
How should I write Given Name and Family Name.
Family Name in Passport is Kumar & Given name Virender.

Rest other names are: Virender Kumar Thakur and Virender Thakur


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Thanks for your support.
> I question 4- Have you known by other Name.
> How should I write Given Name and Family Name.
> Family Name in Passport is Kumar & Given name Virender.
> ...


In form 80, question 1 - Write family name as "Kumar" and Given name as "Virender"

In "Have you been known by any other names", just mention as Virender Kumar Thakur and Virender Thakur as a single UNIT. It won't matter that you add these in "Given Name" OR "Family name". CO just needs to know other name variations.

Make sure you create an affidavit for these name variations. I AM ASSUMING THAT YOU NEVER CHANGED YOUR NAME and the above are just name variations of same name?


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Do I really require to mention each school name in which I had studied.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Do I really require to mention each school name in which I had studied.


 in question 19---Give details of all employment and unemployment?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Do I really require to mention each school name in which I had studied.


Try to fill it to every detail you know. Take your time to fill these form80/1221. These are meant to get every aspect of your life.

Make sure you have relevant docs to prove the things you put in these.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> in question 19---Give details of all employment and unemployment?


Yes. All employment/unemployment duration's and any breaks before/between those.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Do I have to attach relevant docs to support Form 80 like school in which I had studied, while uploading Form 80


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Do I have to attach relevant docs to support Form 80 like school in which I had studied, while uploading Form 80


NOPE. 
Just in case CO asks, then only you submit those.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Do I require to fill form 80 and form 1221 for my child, 6 years old.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Do I require to fill form 80 and form 1221 for my child, 6 years old.


Required to be filled by applicants Only above the age of 16 years and 18 years respectively, so not required 

Cheers


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

How an European should fill in the question regarding trips abroad? As you may know, in Europe we have no boarder/ passport needed for travels in the EU. 

Should I fill in just with the trips that can be found on my passport? should I try to make an estimate for some trips? It would be IMPOSSIBILE to have them all..since I could cross to France just for going shopping.. or crossing 3 countries while going on holidays without even noticing  

Thanks!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

strunzitt said:


> How an European should fill in the question regarding trips abroad? As you may know, in Europe we have no boarder/ passport needed for travels in the EU.
> 
> Should I fill in just with the trips that can be found on my passport? should I try to make an estimate for some trips? It would be IMPOSSIBILE to have them all..since I could cross to France just for going shopping.. or crossing 3 countries while going on holidays without even noticing
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

I think you could start by summarizing everything which can be proved using your passport entries in chronological order. 

Also, add the reason for travel.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Need your suggestions on below points while filling Form 80 & Form 1221. Kindly help.

*Form 80* - 

Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events

*Form 1221* - 

What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
Are you fully funding your trip?
Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
-- I guess this would be 'Yes' for my case (primary applicant). What should be filled for here for my wife.
If you:
have applied for a Visitor visa - Go to Part J
have applied for a Business visa - Go to Part K
have applied for a Migration visa - Go to Part L
are a student, academic, researcher or fellow - Go to Part M


Additionally, for questions like travel plans, intended stay in Australia etc. I am just leaving them blank or should I specify N/A for each for those.

TIA!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1) Permanent Migration
2)Yes
3) Not yet known, unknown etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

One more thing, my wife has not been since her graduation. In the employment section of her form 80 & form 1221, should we just leave the space blank or is there a need to mention something like how she supported herself during that period. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> One more thing, my wife has not been since her graduation. In the employment section of her form 80 & form 1221, should we just leave the space blank or is there a need to mention something like how she supported herself during that period. Thanks!


Just write un employed and say that husband supported her which I presume is the case 

You cannot leave it blank

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just write un employed and say that husband supported her which I presume is the case
> 
> You cannot leave it blank
> 
> Cheers


Thank you newbienz.

One more follow up ques here. Should I break this in two parts, one before marriage (supported by father) and one after (supported by husband)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Thank you newbienz.
> 
> One more follow up ques here. Should I break this in two parts, one before marriage (supported by father) and one after (supported by husband)?


That's correct

Cheers


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Please let me know as one of my former manager who provided me statutory declaration has left the organization now. The statutory declaration has her official email and official desk phone number for correspondence.

If in case DIBP tries to contact my manager for verification, she will not be available in her past organization's email/phone as she has left that organization now, can I update her mobile number or how to go ahead in this case?

Any inputs welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That's correct
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. You are a legend 

Can you also provide inputs on my earlier post. JP has already provided his comments but no harm in second opinion. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/157954-form-80-a-146.html#post13167218


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Thanks newbienz. You are a legend
> 
> Can you also provide inputs on my earlier post. JP has already provided his comments but no harm in second opinion.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/157954-form-80-a-146.html#post13167218


Ans 1 & 2 are correct

I don't understand what you are asking in Q 3 & 4

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Oz_man said:


> Please let me know as one of my former manager who provided me statutory declaration has left the organization now. The statutory declaration has her official email and official desk phone number for correspondence.
> 
> If in case DIBP tries to contact my manager for verification, she will not be available in her past organization's email/phone as she has left that organization now, can I update her mobile number or how to go ahead in this case?
> 
> ...


Update DIBP about her new contact details ,meanwhile, get a new ref letter from your organization which is far better,if possible


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Ans 1 & 2 are correct
> 
> I don't understand what you are asking in Q 3 & 4
> 
> Cheers


The confusion here is due to formatting issues. Let me rephrase it again. 

1. This is ques 34 in form 1221. I am guessing mostly it will be 3rd option, but please confirm. Also, in the follow up question for my wife's form, should we fill Yes/No in Do you intend to work in Australia (we are not claiming any points against her skillset)

Only complete the section(s) relevant to you. If you:
have applied for a Visitor visa - Go to Part J
have applied for a Business visa - Go to Part K
have applied for a Migration visa - Go to Part L
are a student, academic, researcher or fellow - Go to Part M

2. Are you fully funding your trip? -- Again for my wife, should we just mark Yes or show myself as sponsor?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> The confusion here is due to formatting issues. Let me rephrase it again.
> 
> 1. This is ques 34 in form 1221. I am guessing mostly it will be 3rd option, but please confirm. Also, in the follow up question for my wife's form, should we fill Yes/No in Do you intend to work in Australia (we are not claiming any points against her skillset)
> 
> ...


1. Part L

If she wants to work mark YES if not No 
Do it truthfully 

If she has own savings show own funds, if not show funded by husband 

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> The confusion here is due to formatting issues. Let me rephrase it again.
> 
> 1. This is ques 34 in form 1221. I am guessing mostly it will be 3rd option, but please confirm. Also, in the follow up question for my wife's form, should we fill Yes/No in Do you intend to work in Australia (we are not claiming any points against her skillset)
> 
> ...


Question 34 on Form 1221 can have multiple options. If you are an academic/researcher you must fill both parts L and M.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

HI,
My name on passport is written “xxxx alias yyyy”. 
In form 80, in question no. 1, should I wright applicant name as “xxxx alias yyyy “ or either of them ?
Pl guide.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

H Friends,
My name on passport is written “xxxx alias yyyy”. 
In form 80, in question no. 1, should I wright applicant name as “xxxx alias yyyy “ or either of them ?
Pl guide.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> H Friends,
> My name on passport is written “xxxx alias yyyy”.
> In form 80, in question no. 1, should I wright applicant name as “xxxx alias yyyy “ or either of them ?
> Pl guide.


Write the name as per passport.

In form 80 mention the aliases which have been known in past


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Write the name as per passport.
> 
> In form 80 mention the aliases which have been known in past


 Ok, Thanks.

1. In question 4, Should I wright as a mentioned below ?

*Question 4 :*
Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
• name at birth
• name before or after marriage
• adoptive or foster name
• alias or pseudonym
• cultural or tribal name or
clan/subclan name
• preferred name
• other spellings of names
No
Yes Give details in English
Type of name - *Alias*
Family name - *xxxx*
Given names

2. Also I have only given name in my passport, not any family name. 
In question 1, It is clearly mention that if you have only one name then wright in family name column. My question is should I wright my name in family name column in all the other questions numbers. Because except Ques 1 , it is not mentioned anywhere else.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Ok, Thanks.
> 
> 1. In question 4, Should I wright as a mentioned below ?
> 
> ...


1. Mention yes and give Alias details
2. If SURNAME is blank in passport , then you can write FULL NAME in family name fields all thru the form80/1221. Mention in the "Additional Info" section that you have added GIven Name of passport in "Family Name" field thru out the document as your SURNAME is blank in the passport.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Mention yes and give Alias details
> 2. If SURNAME is blank in passport , then you can write FULL NAME in family name fields all thru the form80/1221. Mention in the "Additional Info" section that you have added GIven Name of passport in "Family Name" field thru out the document as your SURNAME is blank in the passport.


Thanks sharma1981 for clearing doubt.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

HI, Pl help with below queries.
Is really important to provide below details in form 80 ? Because I don't have any proposed plan (time and places) to visit Australia

Q . 22
Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events

Q . 31.
Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?

Q .47.
Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?
Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family
members and acquaintances in Australia

Q. 20.
*Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications*
Do I need to give schooling detail also ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> HI, Pl help with below queries.
> Is really important to provide below details in form 80 ? Because I don't have any proposed plan (time and places) to visit Australia
> 
> Q . 22
> ...


20. Mention all your qualifications here. This question is mandatory to answer; the 3 mentioned below are not. I did not mention schooling details; just tertiary qualifications. 

22. Permanent migration, etc. You can give an approximate date of your arrival.

31. Give an address if you know where you will be staying once you arrive. If not known, select NO.

47. Provide details of someone you know in Aus. If none, select NO.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Mention yes and give Alias details
> 2. If SURNAME is blank in passport , then you can write FULL NAME in family name fields all thru the form80/1221. Mention in the "Additional Info" section that you have added GIven Name of passport in "Family Name" field thru out the document as your SURNAME is blank in the passport.


HI, I have one more query.
In FAMILY NAME = xxxx alias yyyy (as per passport)
Then what to wright under Q4 in below section
Type of Name = ??
Family Name = ?

*Q4*.
Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
• name at birth
• name before or after marriage
• adoptive or foster name
• alias or pseudonym
• cultural or tribal name or
clan/subclan name
• preferred name
• other spellings of names
No
Yes Give details in English
Type of name
Family name


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> 20. Mention all your qualifications here. This question is mandatory to answer; the 3 mentioned below are not. I did not mention schooling details; just tertiary qualifications.
> 
> 22. Permanent migration, etc. You can give an approximate date of your arrival.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi,
In form 1221, what should I wright in "Current residential address " ?

My permanent address (Home town ) or My my current address ( rented house )


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi,
> In form 1221, what should I wright in "Current residential address " ?
> 
> My permanent address (Home town ) or My my current address ( rented house )


Your current address not home town.

I hope in Form80 also you have mentioned the same rented house address as current address, right?.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Your current address not home town.
> 
> I hope in Form80 also you have mentioned the same rented house address as current address, right?.


Yes, I mentioned the rented house address.
So I should mentioned my current residential address as my rented house address ?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

ravinder.529 said:


> Yes, I mentioned the rented house address.
> So I should mentioned my current residential address as my rented house address ?


yes, current address should be your rented house address.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,

in question 20 (Give details of all employment and unemployment) do I need to mention the short vacations i had between trimesters? or should i consider university education as a single period?

regards,


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> in question 20 (Give details of all employment and unemployment) do I need to mention the short vacations i had between trimesters? or should i consider university education as a single period?
> 
> regards,


If the vacations were longer than usual breaks between the semesters, than you will have to mention them.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> If the vacations were longer than usual breaks between the semesters, than you will have to mention them.


Around 2 to 3 weeks, what do you think ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Around 2 to 3 weeks, what do you think ?


I think you dont need to mention it.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Guys, I have a query not sure if this has been answered before or not. IF someone has a graduate visa and they are applying for 190 visa from his home country - in form 80 and 1221 - should he term himself as an onshore or offshore applicant??

Please answer this query


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

muz068 said:


> Guys, I have a query not sure if this has been answered before or not. IF someone has a graduate visa and they are applying for 190 visa from his home country - in form 80 and 1221 - should he term himself as an onshore or offshore applicant??
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer this query




If you are outside Aus you will have to mention your current address in that particular country; making you an offshore applicant. Doesn’t matter if you hold any current Australia Visa. 

If, however, you travel back to Aus after lodging your 190, you can update your details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykmallett (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi

Two questions regarding Form 80:

1. For Part R - Sponsoring employer details
I am applying for an independent visa, 189. However I am currently sponsored by a company on a 457. Is this section for people who are being sponsored on the visa they are applying for currently, or their current situation? I don't want to put their details if it holds up my visa while they call my current employer, if there's no need for it.
2. On the 'Have you been to Australia before' section, I arrived on a working holiday visa and transitioned onto a 457. As such there is no departure date. Should I just list this visa anyway with no departure date, and put it as additional information?


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Form - 80 Help please*

Hi All,

Need a bit of an urgent help regarding Form-80.

My query here is regarding Part-F (Employment) - Question 19.

- Do I have to give the employment details same as what had been mentioned by ACS?
(Basically the split of one single employment according to countries/designation).


For Eg: 

Case 1: (Same employment split as per ACS results/requirements)

Dates: 12/11 - 03/12 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/12 - 09/12 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX (same employer as above)
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 09/12 - 04/14 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX (same employer as above)
Country: INDIA


Case 2: (Just combine all these and give them as one because it was all under the same company but, different Country/Location)

Dates: 12/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX (same employer as above)
Country: INDIA

Why I am thinking so is, although I worked from UK for a period of time, but it was under the same company and I was sent onsite on Deputation.

Hence, a bit unsure here. Please assist.

I am sure many of us must have had the same scenario - It would be great if you can please share your thoughts and how did you do it please?

TIA!


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

I believe you should, else this will not match with your address and travel details. End of the day, info should be consistent as well.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

NGN2017 said:


> I believe you should, else this will not match with your address and travel details. End of the day, info should be consistent as well.


Thank you very much Mate!!!!

So, you are saying that I must fill my question 19 - as per the ACS. Right?

Now, a couple of more questions please:

- How shall I mention the duties in that small box - very less space and I think we can't write more than a couple of sentences there. 
So, how to handle this one please?


- For Unemployment - I think, we shall do it like below: (as mentioned by fellow expats in the forum)

Birth Date - 01/01/1980
First Job start - 01/01/2005

then :

Unemployed - 01/01/1980 to 31/12/2004
First Job - 01/01/2005 and so on....

We need to mention abt our schooling etc. in the unemployment period....right????

Please share your thoughts on this. Others can also share their thoughts please.

Thanks folks.


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, align it with ACS. No gaps or conflicting info.

Just mention in brief within given space. I wont worry too much giving full details of roles, as ACS has given your a positive outcome.

- For Unemployment - I think, we shall do it like below: (as mentioned by fellow expats in the forum)
Birth Date - 01/01/1980
First Job start - 01/01/2005

Well, i dont think so. Child employment is not encouraged anywhere. i believe, as long as you start from undergrad exam date, it should be good enough.

For example: For education you indicate you completed your Bachelors in May 2004 and you found your job in December 2004, you will start by saying May 2004 to December 2004: Unemployed etc. followed by first job Dec 2004 to ... 

We need to mention abt our schooling etc. in the unemployment period....right????
I really dont think so.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Urgent Help*



SMURALI007 said:


> Hi All,
> My H1B petition was rejected in the past after an RFE. This is technically NOT a visa application; one goes for a visa stamping only after the H1B petition is approved. So I did NOT even put in a visa application or appear for a visa interview.
> Should this be mentioned in question 39 - 'Have you ever been refused a visa to any country'?
> Please let me know, thanks.


Hi MURALI,

How did you handle this scenario of Petition Rejection?

Did you mention about this Petition Rejection in Form-80?
or any other Form for Aus PR?

Please let me know it is a bit urgent.

Hi Experts,

You can also please share your thoughts on this?

If it is required to mention abt the H1B Petition rejection in Aus PR?
Did anyone had the same scenario and how did they handle it?

Please share.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi MURALI,
> 
> How did you handle this scenario of Petition Rejection?
> 
> ...




Hi Seniors & Experts,

Please share your thoughts on this one.

Whether H1B Petition Denial for US is considered as Visa denial/Visa Refused?

Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a few queries regarding Form 80.

1) For me, I changed houses in 2015 and moved to a new home. Also in 2014 I was out of my home for a one-year work assignment. If I fill all these addresses in Form 80, do I need to give proofs of everything?

2) My wife has been living with me but we only recently got married and her passport shows her old address. In her case, what should we put as her current address? If we put the one where she's living now, would the CO raise objections since her passport address is different?

TIA.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Another query regarding Form 80:
There's a section where you have to fill international travel history in chronological order.
My wife has traveled > 10 times in the last 10 years outside country but there are only 5 rows to fill this.
How do we go about doing this?


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Another query regarding Form 80:
> There's a section where you have to fill international travel history in chronological order.
> My wife has traveled > 10 times in the last 10 years outside country but there are only 5 rows to fill this.
> How do we go about doing this?


The Form 80 clearly states that any additional info if it doesnt fit in the allotted space can be added on a supplementary document.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Sd1982 said:


> The Form 80 clearly states that any additional info if it doesnt fit in the allotted space can be added on a supplementary document.


Yup, the last page of the document has space to fill in these and you can mention the question number to which the information is relevant to.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Seniors & Experts,

May I ask this? I am using Adobe Acrobat Pro 11 for reading and editting From 80 & 1221. Should I reprint each of these forms to another PDF (from PDF to a new PDF) so that all the fill areas of the forms become uneditable?

Thank you very much!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi Seniors & Experts,
> 
> May I ask this? I am using Adobe Acrobat Pro 11 for reading and editting From 80 & 1221. Should I reprint each of these forms to another PDF (from PDF to a new PDF) so that all the fill areas of the forms become uneditable?
> 
> Thank you very much!


That is not required, but if I remember there is a section where you have to sign and add the document. You can use this software to replace the signature required page with the one which you have scanned. That works out well.

(I remember doing this when I was applying for my business visitor visa last year on a similar form)


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> That is not required, but if I remember there is a section where you have to sign and add the document. You can use this software to replace the signature required page with the one which you have scanned. That works out well.
> 
> (I remember doing this when I was applying for my business visitor visa last year on a similar form)


Hi Rave!

So the computer edited form is alright to be attached (with the scanned signature) or should I print them, sign it manually and re-scan them before attaching?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Print only that one page, sign it, scan it and add/ replace the original


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

*Basic Question*

Hi All

A very basic question on Form 80

I am using Adobe Reader X
I downloaded the Form 80 and am able to edit it, but I am not able to save the document (the save button is disabled). 

Can someone throw some light on how to proceed please

Regards


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

Please clarify:

We are applying for 489 visa, state sponsored 

50 – Part R	Are you being sponsored by, associated with, a business or arganization in Australia?	??	

So no I’m confused: should I : 1) input my company details or 2) input state which sponsoring or 3) just leave it and mark NO

Please guide me about above Questions and Answers. I'm really appreciated your kindly help. Thanks


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All,

Need immediate assistance. Can I upload Form 80 in Parts? Also, what shall be the naming conventions ? 

Many Thanks!!


----------



## suntanline (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello, I'm currently filling out Form 80 for my GSM 190 visa and need some advice. Under Part Q - Associated People -- Do I need to give details of my partner who is Australian? We opted for the work visa instead of the partner visa, but I was wondering if they'll take this negatively. 

Hope someone can help!


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Regarding question no. 4 : have you ever known by any other names (other spelling of names) i have few expired passports with mistake in spelling the family name xxxouxxxx instead of xxxxooxxxx and i had used those passports in travels, shall i answer the question with YES and state the name with the spelling mistake or should i answer NO and leave the name on expired passport field un answered? 

Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Regarding the question do you have any documents such as birth Registration

I have put social security number for USA and National Identity Card for Pakistan. I have birth Certificate as well from NADRA, however I do not know what is the birth registration number. Should I then not put it down since I do not want to put wrong information. There is a number on the top right hand side with a letter and 8 numbers? It says that is the form number, then there is a crms number and then another number at the end below the barcode? Which one is it


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

if in any question the space runs out (for example in Q19), can i attach one more same page to fill the details or i will have to use section T only?


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

*Address Details*

Hi,

Do we require proof(s) of all the addresses we resided in the last 10 years?



Thanks & Regards,
Rajinder Pal Singh


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just require a bit of info. about form 80. Do we have to fill all education details after passing out school, even though one must have not got few of his qualification assessed by the relevant authority for EOI or only assessed qualification needs to be entered?

Thank You


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just require a bit of info. about form 80. Do we have to fill all education details after passing out school, even though one must have not got few of his qualification assessed by the relevant authority for EOI or only assessed qualification needs to be entered?
> 
> Thank You



Any info. With regards to my query?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just require a bit of info. about form 80. Do we have to fill all education details after passing out school, even though one must have not got few of his qualification assessed by the relevant authority for EOI or only assessed qualification needs to be entered?
> 
> Thank You


yes, you have to fill all education details even if it is not relevant to the points you have claimed for EOI. Any gaps in education need to be explained.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we require proof(s) of all the addresses we resided in the last 10 years?
> 
> ...


no. 
The past addresses are to be provided for history/record purpose. If you have stayed in other country for more than a few months, you have to provide police clearance.


----------



## Priyadarshan (Dec 13, 2016)

Guys, Please help me out.. 

1) My marital status is seperated. How do I answar it in Question #42 (Do you have a partner?) Yes / No
If yes, Is it okay if I write "Seperated" in "Relationship to you" 

2) I currently hold a student visa, and applying form 80 for 190 subclass. In such circumstances: 

a) What should my answer be for question 22 (Why are you travelling to Australia?)

b) What do I say as my main reason for coming to australia ? (Question 25)
Study or Migration or Something else..?


Thanks in Advance..


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Priyadarshan said:


> Guys, Please help me out..
> 
> 1) My marital status is seperated. How do I answar it in Question #42 (Do you have a partner?) Yes / No
> If yes, Is it okay if I write "Seperated" in "Relationship to you"
> ...


1. NO
2. Are you currently living in Australia? In that case, you don't need to answer Q22. Otherwise "Permanent Migration" or "Work and Live in Australia Permanently"
3. You don't have to answer Q25 as you are not applying for a temporary visa. (Check Q24)


----------



## Priyadarshan (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Experts..!

Let me explain my situation here. I currently have a student visa, but m offshore right now. Will be visiting Aus around mid July. I am applying for 190 now, from India. 
How do I answar this :

Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events
As for now I am travelling to Australia for Higher Studies on Student Visa. Put filling form 80 for 190 invitation. What should be my answar, in such circumstances..?


Q34: are currently in AUS. If I say 'no' I am not asked for current visa details. But I have a Visa!
Subclass 500. Shall I go ahead and mention those details any ways ? 

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## Priyadarshan (Dec 13, 2016)

luvjd said:


> 1. NO
> 2. Are you currently living in Australia? In that case, you don't need to answer Q22. Otherwise "Permanent Migration" or "Work and Live in Australia Permanently"
> 3. You don't have to answer Q25 as you are not applying for a temporary visa. (Check Q24)



Thanks for that quick reply!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Form 80 questions*

Hi Experts,

I need help in filling form 80 for my visa application and right now stuck at question 6. 

*Do you currently have citizenship from any country?*

I am assuming it needs to be filled for citizenship I have in India, please correct me if I am wrong.

Attached screenshot have the details I have filled for the question, please advise if that is correct or not?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need help in filling form 80 for my visa application and right now stuck at question 6.
> 
> ...


Correct. Just write "BIRTH" for "How" part and your DOB for "When" part.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Just wanted to confirm on one thing. I guess we don't have to provide the form 80 or form 1221 for a 13 year old kid?? Also, do we have to get the PCC done for the kid as well

Can someone please confirm me on this?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm on one thing. I guess we don't have to provide the form 80 or form 1221 for a 13 year old kid?? Also, do we have to get the PCC done for the kid as well
> 
> ...


PCC or Form 80 or Form 1221 not required for 13 year old child
I am presuming both parents are applying for the PR

Cheers


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> PCC or Form 80 or Form 1221 not required for 13 year old child
> I am presuming both parents are applying for the PR
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the revert bro!

Its just one parent applying for the PR as the partners are separated now.

Mother is applying with her kid and father has provided the consent with form 1229.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Thanks for the revert bro!
> 
> Its just one parent applying for the PR as the partners are separated now.
> 
> Mother is applying with her kid and father has provided the consent with form 1229.


In that case just go through Form 1221 again carefully 
Maybe just maybe it may be required to be filed on behalf of the child

Just recheck the provisions of the form carefully 

Cheers


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In that case just go through Form 1221 again carefully
> Maybe just maybe it may be required to be filed on behalf of the child
> 
> Just recheck the provisions of the form carefully
> ...


Thanks a ton !:clap2:


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I am stuck at question 17 & 19 to provide residential & employment details respectively. 

Q.17 - I lived in multiple places in the last 10 years. Below are the details:

*1. 03/2017 - Current - 3rd Flat in a society in South Bangalore (current address)
2. 10/2015 - 03/2017 - 2nd Flat in a society in South Bangalore
3. 08/2012 - 10/2015 - 1st Flat in a society in South Bangalore
4. 03/2012 - 08/2012 - My home in Delhi (Permanent Address)
5. 03/2008 - 03/2013 - My previous home in Delhi (PAN card & DL still have this address)*

How should I enter these addresses in question 17? Also, I have been to onsite(UK) for 4 months, shall I mention the address of UK house as well? If yes, where I can put all these address information(more than 5) in the form? And do I need to provide address proofs for all these places while lodging the visa?

Q.19 - I've worked for 3 companies till now, below are details of those companies:

*1. 01/20XX - CURRENT - A Security locks Manufacturing company.
2. 03/20XX -01/20XX - A big ERP product development company.
3. 08/20XX - 03/20XX - One of World's Biggest IT Company.*

I have worked completely in the IT department of these 3 companies and worked as a Software Developer/Engineer.

Kindly advise what should be the "Type of Business" for all 3 companies. Also, "Your Occupation and duties" field have limited space, please let me know what specific information needs to be entered in this field. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am stuck at question 17 & 19 to provide residential & employment details respectively.
> 
> ...


Q17
Start giving the addresses in reverse chronological order. 
Given the flat number and address against each period

When you complete the 5 entries, continue the same in PART T of the form till you complete the list 

Q19
Write just what you have written here for the 1st 2
For the 3rd company write IT services vendor

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Q17
> Start giving the addresses in reverse chronological order.
> Given the flat number and address against each period
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. I have more questions, please refer the quote. 

*
Note: For ACS skill assessment, I haven't given my Current company details for assessment as I didn't get the RnR or SD. *

Regards
Ankur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I have more questions, please refer the quote.
> 
> *
> Note: For ACS skill assessment, I haven't given my Current company details for assessment as I didn't get the RnR or SD. *
> ...


You have to give the UK address with the time period within the same sequence 
In Form T writ the Questions also along with the answers on every line so that the CO can understand what is happening 
I attached 20 sheets of part T 

Just give a short gist of your RNR within the character limit of the column

You have to give your current employment also in the form irrespective of what you have shown in ACS or not

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have to give the UK address with the time period within the same sequence
> In Form T writ the Questions also along with the answers on every line so that the CO can understand what is happening
> 
> Just give a short gist of your RNR within the character limit of the column
> ...


One LAST question, regarding my permanent address and current address. My passport & other documents are on my permanent address however, I have been living in Bangalore for the past 6 years. So will there be any conflicts or issues in these addresses?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> One 1 question, regarding my permanent address and current address. My passport & other documents are on my permanent address however, I have been living in Bangalore for the past 6 years. So will there be any conflicts or issues in these addresses?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


No one is bothered with the permanent addresses shown on the passport

My passport still shows my Indian address although it has been renewed out of India and I have left India a decade ago

Just give all addresses truthfully and correctly

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the information. I really appreciate your support.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

I am applying for 189 Visa and not sure what should I do with the questions 22-32 for *Proposed travel or further stay details and Addresses in Australia
*

I have checked a few boxes and a few fields blank and now looking for your advise if that will work or I need to provide any information. Please refer attached screenshot.

Regards
Ankur


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Part C – Identity documents*

*Question 14 - Do you currently have or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?*

For this question, I am adding PAN card number & Aadhaar number. Will that suffice or should I need to add any other ID proof? 

I do not have a Birth certificate. Driving License is very old (faded) and has an incorrect address. Also, please advise e-copy of Aadhar card will work as original copy is missing?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> *part c – identity documents*
> 
> *question 14 - do you currently have or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> ...


anyone can help me?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> I am applying for 189 Visa and not sure what should I do with the questions 22-32 for *Proposed travel or further stay details and Addresses in Australia
> *
> 
> I have checked a few boxes and a few fields blank and now looking for your advise if that will work or I need to provide any information. Please refer attached screenshot.
> ...


Hi Experts, please help me to complete this form.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> anyone can help me?


Aadhar and pan card are enough and you can use e-aadhar. I did the same thing. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Aadhar and pan card are enough and you can use e-aadhar. I did the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the response luvjd. 

My e-aadhar card is not digitally signed, so will it work or do I need to upload digitally signed e-aadhar only?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

I downloaded from aadhar website and uploaded it. Don't worry too much about it, it should be fine.


ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the response luvjd.
> 
> My e-aadhar card is not digitally signed, so will it work or do I need to upload digitally signed e-aadhar only?
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

luvjd said:


> I downloaded from aadhar website and uploaded it. Don't worry too much about it, it should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help, I'll upload the copy which I downloaded from UDAI website.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> I am applying for 189 Visa and not sure what should I do with the questions 22-32 for *Proposed travel or further stay details and Addresses in Australia
> *
> 
> I have checked a few boxes and a few fields blank and now looking for your advise if that will work or I need to provide any information. Please refer attached screenshot.
> ...


For Q22, you can write "PERMANENT RESIDENCE" and leave remaining as you did in the attached images.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Form 80- question 8
Donu have currently permanent residency right?
I am resident in dubai since 8 years on employment visa . Does this mean permanent residency?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masaudakhter said:


> Form 80- question 8
> Donu have currently permanent residency right?
> I am resident in dubai since 8 years on employment visa . Does this mean permanent residency?
> 
> ...


Are you on a permanent visa in Dubai, if yes, then you do have permanent residency. If your visa is tied to employment then it is unlikely a permanent residency visa.


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi All

Quick question on Form 80 - Is there any impact currently or in any of the future stages of Q. 47 and Q. 48 regarding personnel one knows in Australia ? I have some 2nd cousins/ friends but don't have the details handy, might take sometime to get and add the details hence want to skip.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I reckon it is close contacts/relatives, if you don't know precise details you can be honest bout lack of details.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys. For the addresses I have 11 of them . Is it ok if I can create the table in question 17 with 11 rows and label it as 17a. Then in the original question 17 just write “please refer to table 17A”. Do the same thing with question 18 as well ? For employment I can make use of the form T


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Quick question on Form 80 - Is there any impact currently or in any of the future stages of Q. 47 and Q. 48 regarding personnel one knows in Australia ? I have some 2nd cousins/ friends but don't have the details handy, might take sometime to get and add the details hence want to skip.


The idea of the form is that you will answer it truthfully 

If I were in your shoes, I would not skip

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys. For the addresses I have 11 of them . Is it ok if I can create the table in question 17 with 11 rows and label it as 17a. Then in the original question 17 just write “please refer to table 17A”. Do the same thing with question 18 as well ? For employment I can make use of the form T


All questions which cannot be completed totally in the space in the main form, I continued thereafter in Page T 

But I did not leave it blank with the comments as you are contemplating and only entered in Page T

Cheers


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. For the addresses I have 11 of them . Is it ok if I can create the table in question 17 with 11 rows and label it as 17a. Then in the original question 17 just write “please refer to table 17A”. Do the same thing with question 18 as well ? For employment I can make use of the form T
> ...


Sounds good. But if I do this , would the CO accept it or not? I wouldn’t want him to email me and say write it at T


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Secondly do you know where can I upload my US social security card . I also get Canada tourist visa rejected and mentioned it. I later on got the visa. Is there a place where I can attach my social security card, my visa rejection letter and the visa grant letter second time I applied.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Sounds good. But if I do this , would the CO accept it or not? I wouldn’t want him to email me and say write it at T


I can only tell you what I did, and that it was accepted by the CO and I was given the grant without any questions 

It totally your decision to walk that path or not

Cheers


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good. But if I do this , would the CO accept it or not? I wouldn’t want him to email me and say write it at T
> ...


Thanks. I would go down my pathbsincd with 11 addresses I have some gaps as well. It would be really hard to write everything in T and then again explain the gaps.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Secondly do you know where can I upload my US social security card . I also get Canada tourist visa rejected and mentioned it. I later on got the visa. Is there a place where I can attach my social security card, my visa rejection letter and the visa grant letter second time I applied.


Could someone answer this.


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi All,

I am filling Form 80 for 189 visa and i have below question.

I was in US from 2010 to 2013. I was in work visa which has an end date of 16Nov2012. But before it expired my company applied for extension and while my extension was in process, I chose to withdraw application since I was suffering from a health condition and wanted to leave back home. So during this process I was staying in US for 105 days past my initial visa end date. But this was legally within the given grace period.

Now should this be considered as overstay and reported in Form 80 with above explanation ? Or this is not overstay ?

Please help me with this.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Airav2AU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling Form 80 for 189 visa and i have below question.
> 
> ...


If your visa has a provision where you can stay legally beyond the end date - then I wouldn't worry.

You can always elaborate and provide more info (e.g. the explanation you have given above) in Part T / attach a separate cover letter to explain. 

If you want absolute peace of mind you could email your query to a good MARA agent and get their advice


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Secondly do you know where can I upload my US social security card . I also get Canada tourist visa rejected and mentioned it. I later on got the visa. Is there a place where I can attach my social security card, my visa rejection letter and the visa grant letter second time I applied.


Personally,

Question 14 re: the US Social Security Card.

Question 39 re: the visa rejection and subsequent approval.


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Immigration account details vs Form 80*

I am applying for the 189 VISA. I have completed the Immigration account and as part of that I have not provided any details of my parents in the part 'Non-migrating members of the family unit'.

I understand that I would need to fill form 80 also. While filling the form 80, the question 44,45, 46 relates to is 'Do you know details of your parents'. 'Siblings' and 'any other family member'

My query is that as I have not provided any details of parents/siblings in the Immigration Account, do I necessarily need to provide the information in Form 80 or I can skip it by saying 'No' in the Form80?


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Kssaini83 said:


> I am applying for the 189 VISA. I have completed the Immigration account and as part of that I have not provided any details of my parents in the part 'Non-migrating members of the family unit'.
> 
> I understand that I would need to fill form 80 also. While filling the form 80, the question 44,45, 46 relates to is 'Do you know details of your parents'. 'Siblings' and 'any other family member'
> 
> My query is that as I have not provided any details of parents/siblings in the Immigration Account, do I necessarily need to provide the information in Form 80 or I can skip it by saying 'No' in the Form80?


1) Parents can't be considered part of family unit.
2) Don't lie or skip anything on Form 80. 

Please wait for expert's advice on query 1.

All the Best!


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Kssaini83 said:


> I am applying for the 189 VISA. I have completed the Immigration account and as part of that I have not provided any details of my parents in the part 'Non-migrating members of the family unit'.
> 
> I understand that I would need to fill form 80 also. While filling the form 80, the question 44,45, 46 relates to is 'Do you know details of your parents'. 'Siblings' and 'any other family member'
> 
> My query is that as I have not provided any details of parents/siblings in the Immigration Account, do I necessarily need to provide the information in Form 80 or I can skip it by saying 'No' in the Form80?


Yes, you do need to provide information about your parents or siblings in form 80 even they are not immigrating with you.
Basically, DHA wants to know little about your relatives that they are good guys, not some cartel godfathers. Feel free to provide information about them, it wont affect your application.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Hi Experts

I am preparing my form 80 and it is asking visa refusals. I got 1 visa refusal in 2010 for re-entry visa to France and 2nd attempt i got it. will it affect for my visa?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am preparing my form 80 and it is asking visa refusals. I got 1 visa refusal in 2010 for re-entry visa to France and 2nd attempt i got it. will it affect for my visa?


I have read of people with visa refusals who have got it. 

Most important is to mention it, and be fully transparent.

edit: 

Whether you get the visa or not will depend on the reason for refusal and the CO's interpretation and judgement.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I have read of people with visa refusals who have got it.
> 
> Most important is to mention it, and be fully transparent.


Thanks for the advice mate!

Actually, i am the dependent and my wife is the primary applicant. Do we really need to fill 2 forms to both of us?

Thank you


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> Thanks for the advice mate!
> 
> Actually, i am the dependent and my wife is the primary applicant. Do we really need to fill 2 forms to both of us?
> 
> Thank you


Two forms - one for you and other for primary applicant.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Q17
> Start giving the addresses in reverse chronological order.
> Given the flat number and address against each period
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Pls help me with 2 questions below:

1- For question 19 (form 80)
Should I list all my duties for each company? Same as my CV or reference letter is it?
2- After form 80 have done, I need to print it out and then scan it again or just fill up this form, save and send it for DHA?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AliceNg said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Pls help me with 2 questions below:
> 
> ...


1 - yes you can, and use Part T / attach a separate statement if not enough space. Personally I just entered my anzsco code and job name. 

2 - basically you need to sign the form. whether you print it out or do so digitally is a personal decision I guess.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - yes you can, and use Part T / attach a separate statement if not enough space. Personally I just entered my anzsco code and job name.
> 
> 2 - basically you need to sign the form. whether you print it out or do so digitally is a personal decision I guess.


Thanks for your reply.
Also another question 31, I am currently not in Australia and I don't know any address where I will stay. So answer NO will any affect to my visa application?

TIA


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AliceNg said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Also another question 31, I am currently not in Australia and I don't know any address where I will stay. So answer NO will any affect to my visa application?
> 
> TIA


Just answer truthfully, no. 

Lots of people apply for PR from offshore without a fixed address or place to stay until after they get their visas, let alone after they arrive in Australia.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

AliceNg said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Also another question 31, I am currently not in Australia and I don't know any address where I will stay. So answer NO will any affect to my visa application?
> 
> TIA


You just have to give obvious truth for the form 80, that's all. do not give any false information as you may face bad consequences later on the show.


----------



## dexter181 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,
Today i was going through my form 80 and i just realised that i have unfortunately given wrong information on the question 18 where it says have you ever traveled in to any country other than Australia in last 10 years? 
I marked no, when I should have marked yes because last year i went back to India for a month.
Should i be worried about this at all?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dexter181 said:


> Hi,
> Today i was going through my form 80 and i just realised that i have unfortunately given wrong information on the question 18 where it says have you ever traveled in to any country other than Australia in last 10 years?
> I marked no, when I should have marked yes because last year i went back to India for a month.
> Should i be worried about this at all?


Yes you should correct it, I would submit a Form 1023 and a fresh Form 80 with the correct answers and signature and date. 

Contact a MARA agent for bullet proof advice.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...


Ok, thanks a lot.
And how should I write if my parents only have year of birth, without day and month?

TIA


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AliceNg said:


> Ok, thanks a lot.
> And how should I write if my parents only have year of birth, without day and month?
> 
> TIA


What does it say on their birth certificate / passport (if any)?

Enter as truthfully as you can.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...


Ok thanks for your advice 

Cheers


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Bro,

What should I answer if my parents only have year of birth? As form 80 need dd/mm/yy

Thanks


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, thanks a lot.
> ...


They only stated the year. 
In form 80 I can’t enter only year of birth
Pls advise

Cheers


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

AliceNg said:


> They only stated the year.
> In form 80 I can’t enter only year of birth
> Pls advise
> 
> Cheers


It looks like you have tried best to find the exact date, I would suggest you to directly call DHA and talk with them about this.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

rajhan said:


> AliceNg said:
> 
> 
> > They only stated the year.
> ...


Yes thanks for your advice 

Cheers


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys. Need some help with filling up Form 80. I was nominated for a 489 visa by the Tasmanian Government. My timeline is as per my signature below.

*Question 22.* Why are you travelling to Australia? 
*Question 23.* Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia? _I do not have any since I will only plan that after receiving a visa grant_
*Question 31.* Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)? _Is it a must to have an address or can I just tick NO. If I tick NO does i have any effect on my application?
_


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi guys. Need some help with filling up Form 80. I was nominated for a 489 visa by the Tasmanian Government. My timeline is as per my signature below.
> 
> *Question 22.* Why are you travelling to Australia?
> *Question 23.* Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia? _I do not have any since I will only plan that after receiving a visa grant_
> ...


22. To live and work
23. No
31.No,
Those were my answers.


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> 22. To live and work
> 23. No
> 31.No,
> Those were my answers.


Thank you for your response. It helped a lot.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Couple of questions

27) Give details of your arrival in australia. Should this be when I first arrived in Australia or my latest arrival ?

47) Is it mandatory to write personal contacts. I have a few friends but do not know their information. Could I just write no? Will the CO ask for that information.

34) I was issued a student visa online. What should I write in the place of issue. 

16) For addresses , I lived in temporary university accommodation in australia for 2 days. Do I need to provide the address for that as well?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Additionally, what should be written on the date to section in education. Is it the date my final grades are released ? Is it the date of graduation?


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey guys, will be really happy if anyone can clarify the doubts below.

Part A(1) – 
1.	I only have one name which Is Farzan Hyder. There is no surname or family name. So what should i put in the column? Since he told that if ther’s only one name write it in family name. Its confusing.
2.	City of birth and suburb of birth should i keep same..as there is no suburb.

Part C(14) – Identity documents
1.	Since i’m from India, I have aadhar card, pan card, driving license im ready to provide those details. Except that there is a slight mismatch of my fathers name and address in driving license so is it advisable to upload?
2.	Should passport details be given here again?

Part D(17) – Address history
1.	Should it be only for 10 years or can we extend it further?

Part F(19) – Employment history
1.	Type of business – Should we write if its private or government is it?
2.	Occupation and duties – In how much detail should we write? For eg: designation and watelse?

Part G(20) – Education history
1.	Should we write from highest to lowest or lowest to highest?
2.	I completed my part time masters which wasn’t assessed by EA so should we include that as well?

Part Q(44) – Associated people
1.	What should i write in citizenship and year granted? Also, do we need to submit any documents of our parents as well? because there is mismatch in my fathers name in passport - Its Hussain instead of Husain. Will it create a problem?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

farzanhyder1 said:


> Hey guys, will be really happy if anyone can clarify the doubts below.
> 
> Part A(1) –
> 1.	I only have one name which Is Farzan Hyder. There is no surname or family name. So what should i put in the column? Since he told that if ther’s only one name write it in family name. Its confusing.
> ...


A(1): 1. provide name details as it is mentioned on passport...refer your passport.
2. mentioned only city


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

farzanhyder1 said:


> Hey guys, will be really happy if anyone can clarify the doubts below.
> 
> Part A(1) –
> 1.	I only have one name which Is Farzan Hyder. There is no surname or family name. So what should i put in the column? Since he told that if ther’s only one name write it in family name. Its confusing.
> ...


D(17) 1. 10 years is fine
f(19) 1. business type like retailer, construction, service firm e.t.c
2. designation would be fine
G(20) 1. Highest to lowest 
2. if you have documentary evidence then mention it otherwise leave it.
Q(44) 1. citizen by birth... in my opinion no need to provide documents for your parents


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Part G - Q20 - Education*

Hi All,

Looking for some information on form 80 Q20 for education.

For main applicant, we gave University Name (not college) in ACS, EOI & Visa application where no address information was requested. 
The universities are in different cities from the cities where colleges are located. Main applicant studied in those affiliated colleges and not directly in the universities(mentioned in ACS, EOI & visa application). So while filling the Form 80 Q20, do we need to provide address for University or College? 
If University, will there be any consequences due to different address? And what should be done in Q17 as main applicant never lived in those cities of Universities?

More information on College & Universities:

*UG College Location: Sivakasi, Virudhunagar, Tamil Nadu 
College is Affiliated with Madurai Kamaraj University
University Location: Madurai, Tamil Nadu

PG College Location: Sivakasi, Virudhunagar, Tamil Nadu 
College is Affiliated with Anna University
University Location: Chennai, Tamil Nadu*


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

iftekhar109 said:


> Thanks Jeetan
> 
> Regards,
> Iftekhar



Hi Iftekhar,

Hope you are doing Well.

I am in the same boat like you were , I had applied for H1B visa but it was not picked up in the lottery. So while filling the Form 80 I have answer the -- Question 59 - Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled...? As *NO*.

I can see your signature that you got Grant in 2015.(Great) Please help me with this , what you have provided in form 80? did you mention *No* or *Yes*. If YES, what details you have mentioned ?

Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Guys need 1 small urgent help.
I searched multiple threads.

need 1 small help.I searched everywhere.

in form 80 do we fill HSC details in tertiary education?

Some fill ,some dont fill(from past threads

if we do have to fill,do we include 11th in HSC i.e is it 2 years
after 10th or is it 1 year
i.e will it be July 2000 to May 2002 or July 2001 to May 2002


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

germanattempt2 said:


> Guys need 1 small urgent help.
> I searched multiple threads.
> 
> need 1 small help.I searched everywhere.
> ...


Tertiary doesn't include HSC. No need to enter HSC details.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

I have a question regarding the one section in Form 80. Specifically the following:

“undergone any military/paramilitary training, 
been trained in weapons/explosives or in the 
manufacture of chemical/biological products?”

What exactly constitutes “trained in weapons”?

In my country it is law do do a basic firearm course if you wish to obtain a license to own a firearm. Essentially it is a course of a few hours just to determine if you know the basics and can handle a firearm safely. My thoughts is to just add this in Form 80 to be safe?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> I have a question regarding the one section in Form 80. Specifically the following:
> 
> “undergone any military/paramilitary training,
> been trained in weapons/explosives or in the
> ...


no need to mention this training in the form 80. basically it is the fire safety training not related to military/ paramilitary.


----------



## mnitin39 (May 13, 2017)

I have done part-time Masters but have not claimed points for it. I was given points based on my Bachelors by ACS. 

Master's was done while working in parallel.

Do I need to mention the Master's degree as well? 

I think, if I do it, it will contradict the ACS result and may create confusion. 

I have already submitted my form 80. If I need to mention, should upload a new one or should wait for CO to ask me?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mnitin39 said:


> I have done part-time Masters but have not claimed points for it. I was given points based on my Bachelors by ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




F-80 is personal declaration of honest representation of yourself.

Things you didn’t claim for points will not do any harm.

Write everything honestly

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys I have a question on form 80...what address should be mentioned of the company I worked for..should it be the HR address ? which issued the experience letter or the actual work location am working in? and regarding the contact numbers of the company, which one should be provided?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

mike129 said:


> guys I have a question on form 80...what address should be mentioned of the company I worked for..should it be the HR address ? which issued the experience letter or the actual work location am working in? and regarding the contact numbers of the company, which one should be provided?


I provided the contact details of HR (all details which are on the reference letters NOT the address in work location) and faced no isseu


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

mike129 said:


> guys I have a question on form 80...what address should be mentioned of the company I worked for..should it be the HR address ? which issued the experience letter or the actual work location am working in? and regarding the contact numbers of the company, which one should be provided?


Hi
There must be an official adress / registered address of company in country. That will suffice.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

My previous company have several offices in India but their registered office is in Mumbai whereas i had worked in their bangalore office. So i provided the address of that office where i spent majority of my time during my tenure. The address is correct and can be verified via Company's website and google search.


Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> There must be an official adress / registered address of company in country. That will suffice.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> My previous company have several offices in India but their registered office is in Mumbai whereas i had worked in their bangalore office. So i provided the address of that office where i spent majority of my time during my tenure. The address is correct and can be verified via Company's website and google search.


Hi Ankur
I also have worked in different mnc's in different locations, i filed my application through mara agent. He suggested to give address of registered head office in india for company. As they will have all centralized records. Does not make any difference such i suppose.

Thanks ans Regards


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

JASN2015 said:


> I provided the contact details of HR (all details which are on the reference letters NOT the address in work location) and faced no isseu


Thanks buddy, appreciated


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

I am facing a problem while I am completing Form 80.

My name is (Mina Adel Samir Boules)...... In the EOI, I have stated that my Given Names is (Mina) only. Then while I am filling out Form 80, I have realized that the Given Names is the First & Middle Name...... So, I have to mention in Form 80 that my Give Names is (Mina Adel Samir)........ Will this make a problem as the information given in Form 80 will be different than that in the EOI????


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing a problem while I am completing Form 80.
> 
> My name is (Mina Adel Samir Boules)...... In the EOI, I have stated that my Given Names is (Mina) only. Then while I am filling out Form 80, I have realized that the Given Names is the First & Middle Name...... So, I have to mention in Form 80 that my Give Names is (Mina Adel Samir)........ Will this make a problem as the information given in Form 80 will be different than that in the EOI????


It will not be a big issue, just mentions as it is in the EOI


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> It will not be a big issue, just mentions as it is in the EOI



Shall I mention it as the EOI???? or as shown in the passport (i.e. First and Middle Names)???


----------



## jindalkush (Sep 4, 2018)

HI,

Please advice me, My wife name is XX yy(spouse surname) in my passport, but in her passport and all other documents her name is XX zz(parental surname). Now is it required to give affidavit for this. Or no need to give any affidavit for this.


----------



## moe001 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a query regarding my name. I have my alias mentioned on my birth certificate and my previous expired passports(4 total, 3 expired and first 2 passports mentions Alias along with full name) which I became aware of recently.

While applying for 189 I have mentioned about my Alias and In the question which says "Have you been known by any other name?", I've answered yes and given details of my alias

The issue is when I filled out the form for health declarations, I had answered that question NO because I wasn't aware that my Alias was specified on my birth cert and old passports.

Should I fill out the form for incorrect information and let DIBP know about it or it won't be an issue?


----------



## Jigneshpatel1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, it will be ideal to attach the affidavit stating both xx yy and xx zz are the same person and also include the reason for difference in name: marriage. That will be sufficient I guess


jindalkush said:


> HI,
> 
> Please advice me, My wife name is XX yy(spouse surname) in my passport, but in her passport and all other documents her name is XX zz(parental surname). Now is it required to give affidavit for this. Or no need to give any affidavit for this.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

moe001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query regarding my name. I have my alias mentioned on my birth certificate and my previous expired passports(4 total, 3 expired and first 2 passports mentions Alias along with full name) which I became aware of recently.
> 
> ...


If you feel you have done a mistake in the visa application and forms, best way to get it corrected through immiaccount from the option notify INCORRECT answers


----------



## ak786 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi All,

Anybody filling this form for Partner Visa 309?


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Couple of questions
> 
> 27) Give details of your arrival in australia. Should this be when I first arrived in Australia or my latest arrival ?
> 
> ...


Hi for the question 27, wonder what option did you end up giving? first arrival or latest arrival ?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

1. I can't get my head around Question 18 Regarding International Travels/Movements in Form 80. The question states that the travels should be mentioned in chronological order (2001, 2002, 2003 etc.) in literal meaning. But I read that it is actually reverse chronological means starting with recent travel to the oldest.

Can someone clarify please.

2. My usual country of residence is not my home country. So should I enter travel to home country as International Travels or otherwise ?


----------



## Minel (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi! I need your opinion when it comes to visa refusal. Will it affect my visa application if I have a visa refusal in USA way back 2013? It is actually a renewal of visa but was denied. Thank you so much!


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Minel said:


> Hi! I need your opinion when it comes to visa refusal. Will it affect my visa application if I have a visa refusal in USA way back 2013? It is actually a renewal of visa but was denied. Thank you so much!


Guess it will depend on the circumstances regarding the refusal. They will assess all cases on their own merits.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Minel said:


> Hi! I need your opinion when it comes to visa refusal. Will it affect my visa application if I have a visa refusal in USA way back 2013? It is actually a renewal of visa but was denied. Thank you so much!




As long as you declare honestly, visa refusals will not harm your application.

Declare them honestly.
Visa refusal must not be based on criminal activity is only thing one should be aware of

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

intruder_ said:


> 1. I can't get my head around Question 18 Regarding International Travels/Movements in Form 80. The question states that the travels should be mentioned in chronological order (2001, 2002, 2003 etc.) in literal meaning. But I read that it is actually reverse chronological means starting with recent travel to the oldest.
> 
> Can someone clarify please.
> 
> 2. My usual country of residence is not my home country. So should I enter travel to home country as International Travels or otherwise ?




1). Start with recent one
2) write them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi in question 27 "Give details of your arrival in Australia", should I leave it blank or enter the first arrival or the most recent arrival? I'm currently in Australia.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hoandang said:


> Hi in question 27 "Give details of your arrival in Australia", should I leave it blank or enter the first arrival or the most recent arrival? I'm currently in Australia.


For the record I answered "Yes" at Question 21, on Question 27 I gave the date I arrived in Australia on my student visa.

Currently I am on a 485 visa after the completion of my studies.

I have visited and left Australia multiple times before my student visa, during my student visa, and on my 485 visa. 

Will update the thread if I have any issues.

If you want to be really careful - you could use Part T of the form to list all your arrival dates in Australia.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> For the record I answered "Yes" at Question 21, on Question 27 I gave the date I arrived in Australia on my student visa.
> 
> Currently I am on a 485 visa after the completion of my studies.
> 
> ...


Thanks, one more quick question. Can I sign digitally in the "Declaration" part ?


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi re: international travel movements, in which order did you list down your dates?

a) from earliest-latest (2008,2009...2018) or 
b) latest-earliest (2018, 2017....2008)

Thanks!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

I followed latest to earliest similar to order of address and question stating last 10 years travel movements.


bobby888 said:


> Hi re: international travel movements, in which order did you list down your dates?
> 
> a) from earliest-latest (2008,2009...2018) or
> b) latest-earliest (2018, 2017....2008)
> ...


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> I followed latest to earliest similar to order of address and question stating last 10 years travel movements.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

Guys,

Is it mandatory to give Adhaar Details as "National Identity Document " in Form 80.?

My consultant has kept it blank.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

It is better to provide it if you have it, and have mentioned it in VISA application as well.


pallavid said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it mandatory to give Adhaar Details as "National Identity Document " in Form 80.?
> 
> My consultant has kept it blank.


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

Re: things that we mention in our form 80 such as expired passports, other identity documents, other passports, tourist visas to Australia... are we required to attach these documents during our visa lodgement? I have them all ready, but I'm a bit uncertain as I've not seen or might have missed out on explicit instructions regarding the submission of these "supplementary" documents.

Thanks.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

bobby888 said:


> Re: things that we mention in our form 80 such as expired passports, other identity documents, other passports, tourist visas to Australia... are we required to attach these documents during our visa lodgement? I have them all ready, but I'm a bit uncertain as I've not seen or might have missed out on explicit instructions regarding the submission of these "supplementary" documents.
> 
> Thanks.


Have not heard of anyone who was asked to submit these.


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

pcdfrost said:


> Have not heard of anyone who was asked to submit these.


Okay. I'm just not gonna submit these then-- fewer things to worry about. In any case the CO asks for them, I have them ready anyways. Thanks.


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

For both forms 80 and 1221:

During periods of unemployment, can I just leave the business address portion blank? Or are we supposed to write our home addresses in lieu of business addresses. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

bobby888 said:


> For both forms 80 and 1221:
> 
> During periods of unemployment, can I just leave the business address portion blank? Or are we supposed to write our home addresses in lieu of business addresses. Any advice would be appreciated!


I left blank. They can refer to you address history to see where you were residing at the time.


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

pcdfrost said:


> I left blank. They can refer to you address history to see where you were residing at the time.


Thank you!


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for some information on form 80 Q20 for education.
> 
> ...


Hi @ankur , I have the same doubt. May i know what you did.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi ryanking,

We put the name of university as given in acs, eoi, & visa application. And provided the address of the university. In degree documents both university and college name is mentioned so we provided the address of only the university.


ryanking said:


> Hi @ankur , I have the same doubt. May i know what you did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi ryanking,
> 
> We put the name of university as given in acs, eoi, & visa application. And provided the address of the university. In degree documents both university and college name is mentioned so we provided the address of only the university.


Oh thanks a lot. Acs , eoi and the application I have put university name only ( anna ). I got the doubt only when i saw form 80, where it asks the campus address .. so from whay you say i'll go ahead and put the univ address itself... so nowhere in our application/forms we'll be mentioning the college name.. right ?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes


ryanking said:


> Oh thanks a lot. Acs , eoi and the application I have put university name only ( anna ). I got the doubt only when i saw form 80, where it asks the campus address .. so from whay you say i'll go ahead and put the univ address itself... so nowhere in our application/forms we'll be mentioning the college name.. right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

For subclass 489 visa applicants:

Under Part H, question number 24: "Are you applying for a temporary visa?". 
Did you answer yes/no?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bobby888 said:


> For subclass 489 visa applicants:
> 
> Under Part H, question number 24: "Are you applying for a temporary visa?".
> Did you answer yes/no?


According to the DHA website it is a temporary visa, so I would answer "yes" here. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-provisional-489


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bobby888 said:


> Re: things that we mention in our form 80 such as expired passports, other identity documents, other passports, tourist visas to Australia... are we required to attach these documents during our visa lodgement? I have them all ready, but I'm a bit uncertain as I've not seen or might have missed out on explicit instructions regarding the submission of these "supplementary" documents.
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't attach any of those documents except my identity card (in my case, for Singapore).


----------



## bobby888 (Apr 14, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> According to the DHA website it is a temporary visa, so I would answer "yes" here.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-provisional-489


Thanks for replying on both of my queries. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sirt (Nov 12, 2018)

Friends, I have stayed in Germany for almost 11 months, and as I understood PCC is required when the stay exceeds 12 months. Hence not getting PCC for Germany, let me know if one has fallen into similar situation and how did manage.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sirt said:


> Friends, I have stayed in Germany for almost 11 months, and as I understood PCC is required when the stay exceeds 12 months. Hence not getting PCC for Germany, let me know if one has fallen into similar situation and how did manage.
> Thanks in advance.


COs have asked PCC from folks who have stayed 8-11 months before, personally I would get it done if you want to close all possibility of a CO contact.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

I did not attach anything, nor PCC wherever I was there close to 11 months but not 12 months. So let's see the reaction from CO, will share with you all.

I filled in the VISA forms, only documents which were asked explicitly, did not go beyond on anything.

Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ozzzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not attach anything, nor PCC wherever I was there close to 11 months but not 12 months. So let's see the reaction from CO, will share with you all.
> 
> ...


Perfect do update us


----------



## Sirt (Nov 12, 2018)

*PCC needed when the your stay is shorter than 12 months?*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> COs have asked PCC from folks who have stayed 8-11 months before, personally I would get it done if you want to close all possibility of a CO contact.


Thanks dear, will apply for the same.


----------



## Sirt (Nov 12, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not attach anything, nor PCC wherever I was there close to 11 months but not 12 months. So let's see the reaction from CO, will share with you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1334leet (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys I am currently applying through 189 (got the invitation last year!) I

I"m just wondering if it's necessary for me to attach the form 80 for my parents as well? It is quite a bit of trouble to get the details of my uncles/aunties together. 

I've asked around but it seems that they didn't have to fill in form 80 for the parents (granted, that might have been a few years ago, but still..). 

I'm just wondering if anyone that applied recently had any thoughts on this? 

Cheers, 

Dan


----------



## sam_34 (Jan 29, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for some information on form 80 Q20 for education.
> 
> ...



What happened in your case finally ? Did you provide University address or colege ? Did you get any query from CO ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1334leet said:


> Hey guys I am currently applying through 189 (got the invitation last year!) I
> 
> I"m just wondering if it's necessary for me to attach the form 80 for my parents as well? It is quite a bit of trouble to get the details of my uncles/aunties together.
> 
> ...


Form 80 has to be filled only for you and your spouse
Not your parents
I hope you have not included parents in your application 

Cheers


----------



## naczugo (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello, I'm applying for subclass 476 Visa. I have a question about form 24, what should I write about departure date etc.. Also I'm unemployee right now and should i leave CURRENT row blank and give information about employment history starting from second row ? Thanks for answers


----------



## ahmedsamirtohamy (Jul 14, 2018)

hi I have a question regarding form 80 I have an MBA distance learning which I didn’t mention in my EA assessment (electrical engineering) or my EOI 

Any problem to mention it in form 80 education history? Will it have a negative impact if I mention my MBA in the form80 as I do not want to hide anything


----------



## farfallone (Jun 28, 2017)

ahmedsamirtohamy said:


> hi I have a question regarding form 80 I have an MBA distance learning which I didn’t mention in my EA assessment (electrical engineering) or my EOI
> 
> Any problem to mention it in form 80 education history? Will it have a negative impact if I mention my MBA in the form80 as I do not want to hide anything


I am in exactly the same situation. I withdrew a PhD and am currently enrolled in an distance learning university both of which I forgot to mention in EOI because I havent been studying since 2017 and EOI does not ask anything about withdrawn studies. Anyway I claimed points for my Msc which is my highest achieved degree and included in EOI of course.

I will include everything in Form 80 and visa application. I wonder if such discrepancies have been an issue for anyone?


----------



## ahmedsamirtohamy (Jul 14, 2018)

farfallone said:


> I am in exactly the same situation. I withdrew a PhD and am currently enrolled in an distance learning university both of which I forgot to mention in EOI because I havent been studying since 2017 and EOI does not ask anything about withdrawn studies. Anyway I claimed points for my Msc which is my highest achieved degree and included in EOI of course.
> 
> I will include everything in Form 80 and visa application. I wonder if such discrepancies have been an issue for anyone?


me too I will include everything


----------



## ahmedsamirtohamy (Jul 14, 2018)

farfallone said:


> I am in exactly the same situation. I withdrew a PhD and am currently enrolled in an distance learning university both of which I forgot to mention in EOI because I havent been studying since 2017 and EOI does not ask anything about withdrawn studies. Anyway I claimed points for my Msc which is my highest achieved degree and included in EOI of course.
> 
> I will include everything in Form 80 and visa application. I wonder if such discrepancies have been an issue for anyone?


I got this answer from another group and it looks logic To claim points, it is totally your choice what to claim and what not to claim. Even if you have a positive assessment against some degree and you decide not to claim, they cannot ask you. Furthermore, Form 80 explicitly says that show each and every detail of education and experience. You need to mention your internship/unpaid works as well in form 80 even though you have not claimed any points for them. So the point is, they are asking not to hide any tiny detail. Therefore, just mention your education in form 80 as well as in your cv and explain in "Part - T additional information" of form 80 that you are not claiming points for MBA. Then you are good to go


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello, 

I'm currently filling FORM 80 for myself for 489 Visa (South Australia). 

Can someone please advise that on Question 24 (*Are you applying for a temporary Visa?*), Answer selected should be YES or NO? 

Attached screenshot for your reference.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Khurram86sa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently filling FORM 80 for myself for 489 Visa (South Australia).
> 
> ...


It’s a temporary visa so the answer will be YES

Cheers


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s a temporary visa so the answer will be YES
> 
> Cheers



Hello, sorry, but I disagree. 
489 visa is not temporary, it is provisional. 
I also applied for 489 Visa and filled my form80 in August 2019, where for Q24 I was adviced by my MARA agent to choose "NO".
Regards,


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Zsu said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a temporary visa so the answer will be YES
> ...


Yes I agree that we have to write No as it is provisional visa and I did the same as I filled it just last week and suggested by my agent.


----------



## Lancenathan0012 (Jan 4, 2020)

I would like to inquire this questions in the Form 80

Question #1 What is the suburb of your birth?
If there is none, what will be my answer?

Question #17 Your address history in 10 years.

Do I included hotel 

Question #24
I have received an invite from 491 Provisional Visa?
Is it permanent or temporary?




Departure date, flight number, city of departure

Question #25 Further Stay
What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?

Question #26 List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia

Question #27 Give details of your arrival in Australia

Question #28 Are you applying for a temporary visa?

Question #29 Do you have any proposed or booked travel for your departure from
Australia?

Question #Do you have any other personal contacts in Australia?
I have a brother, sister-in-law and neice living in same address, do I need to declare
all of them since they are living in one address?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I can't see the section to Upload Form 80 in the document upload window, can anyone here help me with that?

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I can't see the section to Upload Form 80 in the document upload window, can anyone here help me with that?
> 
> ...


Look in the character drop downs carefully 

If you still can’t find the correct section, just upload under others

Cheers


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks NB.

The option was not in the Character drop down but once I made payment it was able to upload in the Other Document section which was initially not available.

Cheers,
Pratik



NB said:


> Look in the character drop downs carefully
> 
> If you still can’t find the correct section, just upload under others
> 
> Cheers


----------



## h_1987 (Aug 18, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> The option was not in the Character drop down but once I made payment it was able to upload in the Other Document section which was initially not available.
> 
> ...


Form 80: 

I was born overseas and moved to my current country when I was 10 months old. I have my place of birth changed when I was turning 18 years old from my overseas-born "city-country" to the capital of my country. It was a compulsory by law to change and my father did in order to grant my citizenship. I have only one citizenship and everything is done according to my country's rules and regulations. It is very weird country, I know. 

Now, 
Q6: Have you ever had a different date of birth to the one shown at
Question 1?

I do not have date of birth changed. However, I have place of birth changed.

How should I mention this? or should I not mention this at all? 
This is because in the future, my country might change my place of birth to the original one.


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. Just a quick question. I am going to apply for PR. The problem is that my father-in-law (my wife's father) was a soldier (now he is retired). His occupation (soldier) is shown in my wife's birth certificate.

So I am wondering whether that could cause any problem or delay in processing our application?
(my father-in-law is not included in our application)


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

@teentitan You can write (former soldier/ retired). Generally, these kinds of info you've mentioned are basic, elementary, and supplementary. I can't see any problem. I think it's not critical either way and won't affect your app.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Just a quick question. I am going to apply for PR. The problem is that my father-in-law (my wife's father) was a soldier (now he is retired). His occupation (soldier) is shown in my wife's birth certificate.
> 
> So I am wondering whether that could cause any problem or delay in processing our application?
> (my father-in-law is not included in our application)


There will be no issues
Declare it truthfully 

Cheers


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

NB said:


> There will be no issues
> 
> Declare it truthfully
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I had lodged visa and paid fees but forget to attach PCC and Form 80. 

Immi account is showing Form 80 as mandatory document and has separate section for it.

But issue is now I have lost 5 points of age.

Can I upload Form 80 and PCC now ?

Will it create any complications and issues ?



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zaharlan20 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

can someone help me with a couple of questions about 485 visa and form 80?

1. in 485 application the section "Visits to other countries" I wrote an incorrect dates, should I correct it via "update details on the immi site" or leave it until they ask about it. 
2. in Form 8 should I include a English language course that I took and I mentioned the course in Part E section?

I

Cheers


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

prash205 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no issues
> ...


Im confused. From what I know, if you are invited, your points are locked already. You cannot lose points after u lodge. It will freeze on the time you were invited.


----------



## zaharlan20 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

can someone help me with a couple of questions about 485 visa and form 80?

1. in 485 application the section "Visits to other countries" I wrote an incorrect dates, should I point it out via "update details on the immi site" or leave it until they ask about it.
2. in Form 8 should I include a English language course that I took and I mentioned the course in Part E section?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

zaharlan20 said:


> 1. in 485 application the section "Visits to other countries" I wrote an incorrect dates, should I point it out via "update details on the immi site" or leave it until they ask about it.
> 2. in Form 8 should I include a English language course that I took and I mentioned the course in Part E section?


1. Yes
2. Sorry, couldn't understand you question clearly.


----------



## zaharlan20 (Aug 26, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Sorry, couldn't understand you question clearly.


Hi, thanks for the reply.

I studied English in a language school for about 6 months. I just don't know if should include it in the PART G - Education of Form 80.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

zaharlan20 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I studied English in a language school for about 6 months. I just don't know if should include it in the PART G - Education of Form 80.


Was that a specialist training? If so, yes, do include it.


----------



## zaharlan20 (Aug 26, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Was that a specialist training? If so, yes, do include it.


I don't think so, I did to improve my English and prepare for IELTS.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

zaharlan20 said:


> I don't think so, I did to improve my English and prepare for IELTS.


Then you need not include that


----------

